# The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey Guys,
Since there have been so many threads in here about DSG issues I thought it might be better to have them all orginized into 1 thread. Like we have seen in past threads to make it somewhat easy to read about one particular issue state:
1. Model - Year
2. Miles
3. Explanation of Issues
Hopefully this will help out people who are having issues with their DSG transmission and get the problem remedied. Discuss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Akira at 2:58 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

1. 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg
2. 4000 miles
3. Mine has been doing this since new. I have 4000 miles on the clock currently and I am going to be bringing it in for its first oil change and have them diagnos the issue. 
From a stop, giving just a bit of gas, it will surge over and over again until the speed comes up. Its like you are giving it gas then lifting off over and over. It is really annoying. Also too when coming to a stop it will shift super hard into 1st with a loud clunk like described in many threads. When at idle, foot on the brake and AC on, the engine/DSG will vibrate/shutter pretty loud and harder than normal. We'll see how the service call goes...


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

1. 2006 gti
2. 21000 miles
3. From a stop, giving just a bit of gas, it will surge over and over again until the speed comes up. Its like you are giving it gas then lifting off over and over. Also too when coming to a stop it will shift super hard into 1st with a loud clunk like described in many threads.


----------



## nintendodude (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

2008 Jetta Wolf
12K miles
various issues with harsh shifts up and down, especially in the lower gears. feels like clutch slips in D, I hit the gas to the floor, engine revs high, then it dumps the clutch and jerks forward. is this programmed to do it just so it can accelerat in the power band, or is my DSG acting up?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (nintendodude)*

More than likely you have a problem. I would bring it into the dealer and have them take a look at it. There should be a bit of a delay when you mash the gas and it takes a second to take off. The DSG needs to select the secondary gear so it selects that in an instant; but if you think about it this trans should be lightening quick all the time, right...? 
At this point hearing all of these similiar issues with the DSG something is definitely going on. It is not segregated to a certain model; it sounds like it is all of the related models with DSG. Keep us updated.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Akira)*

keep it going... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bpatt22 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

1. 2007 GLI
2. 9000 miles
3. Well lets see where do I start? Can't drive my car for more than 45min to an hour without the DSG completely failing. Wont shift past 3000rpm, won't accelerate with anything more than 20% throttle application or at all for that matter. Engine cuts out for two to three seconds. Seems like once the transmission gets hot it won't shift properly. If I turn the car off and let it sit for 20 minutes or so it will start to run better again, let it sit longer and it goes back to normal. I love it when it works properly and hate it because it doesnt work all the time. Oh yeah and this happens even driving the car easy no high rpm's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggsovereasy (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

1. 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition
2. 3000
3. Replaced mechatronics unit. Car was surging at start (and reverse) and a very hard 2-1 shift. Took two trips to solve then a third trip after they finally got the part.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (bpatt22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bpatt22* »_1. 2007 GLI
2. 9000 miles
3. Well lets see where do I start? Can't drive my car for more than 45min to an hour without the DSG completely failing. Wont shift past 3000rpm, won't accelerate with anything more than 20% throttle application or at all for that matter. Engine cuts out for two to three seconds. Seems like once the transmission gets hot it won't shift properly. If I turn the car off and let it sit for 20 minutes or so it will start to run better again, let it sit longer and it goes back to normal. I love it when it works properly and hate it because it doesnt work all the time. Oh yeah and this happens even driving the car easy no high rpm's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

check the two dsg tsbs. One says replace the temp sensor as I remember.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (saaber2)*

Well guys, just got the call from my service advisor...They have a new Mechatronics unit on order for my car!!!







After talking with the "tech" line that is the solution they gave. Lets hope this solves the problem, it will take at least a week for them to get the part in. Will keep ya posted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (eggsovereasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggsovereasy* »_1. 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition
2. 3000
3. Replaced mechatronics unit. Car was surging at start (and reverse) and a very hard 2-1 shift. Took two trips to solve then a third trip after they finally got the part.

Sounds identical to my situation...the fix is on the way!








Only difference is it took only 1 trip, whew.


----------



## enrique145 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

I got a DSG GTI about a month ago. I used to have a stick GTI that I trade it for this one I am talking about. I love many things about the DSG, but I am starting to hate many others. For instance... whenever I need throttle to change of lanes or to pass a car, etc... in D is push the pedal to make the car downshift and the only thing I get is the car revs go up too much and then after one second too late it downshifts to a gear lower of what I wanted, so I end up with excessive pull at the wrong time, so I decided I would use the paddles whenever I need extra throttle (not the way it is suppossed to work, but well....). Another thing i hate is the fact that it does not let the engine rev up a bit when driving in "D". From dead stop it changes gears from 1 to 2,3 and so on almost without having into consideration the engine speed, so the car feels laxy since is being driven too slow at a very high gear, and driving in "S" to achieve change of gears at higher engine speeds is crazy for normal daily driving. Am i having issues with my tranmission? I am also starting to have the problem of downshifting from 2 to 1. Is becoming a bit hard. 
Sorry for the long read. 


_Modified by enrique145 at 1:07 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (enrique145)*

Sounds like your last issue, the 2 to 1 clunky downshift is exactly what I had. Bring it into your dealer and have them check it out. That is not "normal" if they tell you it is. Your Mechatronics unit is probably malfunctioning. Make sure they drive it around so the trans fluid is up to operating temp, it will not do it when cold. Good luck. 
My new control unit is in and my appt is for Wednesday, woohoo!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i have surging as well 2nd to 1st....replaced a mechatronics already, solved it for a few thousand miles and then it strted again....i think there is somehting int he trans killing the units


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_i have surging as well 2nd to 1st....replaced a mechatronics already, solved it for a few thousand miles and then it strted again....i think there is somehting int he trans killing the units

Great...I guess I have something to look forward to now







I wonder what else is going on in there then!







Could it still be the trans fluid overheating? Hopefully my new unit will fix my problems...will keep everyone updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

'06 Jetta GLI, 40K miles, no issues. GIAC X-chipped at 18K miles. Had it serviced at 35K miles so I wouldn't get hit with a big bill at the 40K service. Still shifts fine. I noticed that I did have to "drive around" some of the characteristics of the DSG. The DSG doesn't like starting out from rolling stops in 2nd gear. Lots of clutch slip. It also doesn't seem to like lots of throttle in "D" mode at low speeds. Very slow to respond, and clunky sometimes. I'm hearing a medium pitched speed-related whine from somewhere in the front driveline at highway speeds now, not sure if it's the DSG or a wheel bearing. I've already ruled out tire noise and alignment. Keeping an eye/ear on it....










_Modified by 06JettaGLI at 2:02 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## metcalfja (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

1. 2005 Audi S4
2. 29,500
3. Test drove an S4 with DSG and the engine/transmission felt completly disconnected from each other. From a stop, with trans in 'D' mode, I would step on the gas and the RPMs jump to 2k then it felt like the trans would shift into gear. I was expecting something a bit more smooth. Any pressure on the gas pedal would make the RPMs jump before I would feel any forward motion...not a great feeling. I was all set to test drive/buy an 2008 R32, but if this is normal for DSG then count me out. After reading some of the posts here I guess this is normal operation for the DSG?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (metcalfja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metcalfja* »_1. 2005 Audi S4
2. 29,500
3. Test drove an S4 with DSG and the engine/transmission felt completly disconnected from each other. From a stop, with trans in 'D' mode, I would step on the gas and the RPMs jump to 2k then it felt like the trans would shift into gear. I was expecting something a bit more smooth. Any pressure on the gas pedal would make the RPMs jump before I would feel any forward motion...not a great feeling. I was all set to test drive/buy an 2008 R32, but if this is normal for DSG then count me out. After reading some of the posts here I guess this is normal operation for the DSG?

Its a Tiptronic not DSG... Tiptronic is an automatic.. (a real one with a torque converter vs a dual plate clutch)








Audi A3 is the only Audi available with an S-Tronic or DSG transmission.. 
try the R32... 


_Modified by ShadowGLI at 11:05 AM 9-13-2008_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (ShadowGLI)*

Lets keep this going...
Alot of threads are popping up with "DSG Issues," hopefully we can try and keep them condensed to one thread to make it easier to sort through. If not, oh well I tried.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Its a Tiptronic not DSG... Tiptronic is an automatic.. (a real one with a torque converter vs a dual plate clutch)








Audi A3 is the only Audi available with an S-Tronic or DSG transmission.. 
try the R32... 

_Modified by ShadowGLI at 11:05 AM 9-13-2008_

and audi TT


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (T1noandaudi)*

Well guys the new Mechatronics unit is installed and everything is running smooth as butta now! No more 2 to 1 clunky downshifts and no more surging from a stop. It shifts very smooth now! 
Good luck to everyone who is having problems.


----------



## a4-boosting (Feb 25, 2007)

2008 R32 10,000miles.. launch control will not enagage??


----------



## danpayne (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (a4-boosting)*

Just got laughted at when I mentioned the Mechatronic unit in my DSG to my dealer mechanic. They told me the DSG doesnt have a mechatronics unit only the Auto transmissions do?
Is this the case?


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

You just got lied to. The DSG has a Mechatronic unit, and the conventional torque-converter equipped Tiptronic auto transmissions do not.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (06JettaGLI)*

2008 GTI
17k miles
DSG mechatronic unit valve body replaced (?)
Jerking on starts and stops. Horrible shifting, reverse was bucking. Replaced valve body assembly... still jerking when coming to a stop. Not happy with my DSG since my 2nd month with it.


----------



## Rockin3.2 (Oct 24, 2007)

2008 r32
15,000mi
interesting to see people having the same issues as me and having them actually fixed by replacing the mechatronics unit. I went to my dealer twice and they were like "its just a dsg characteristic." it pisses me off and makes me regret buying the car. I'm gonna go to another dealer and mention this to them and see if I can get mine fixed too. thanks a lot guys(and gals).


----------



## project_A3_DTM (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

Just went to the dealership today. got my mechatronic ordered!! hopefully no more jerky shifts. I wonder if this problem continue, will it eventually kill the DSG or permanent damage to trans?


----------



## Ghost GTI (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (project_A3_DTM)*

2006 GTI
32,000 miles
Absolutely NO DSG problems to date. I love this transmission every time I drive the car. I am, however, not looking forward to the 40,000 mile service. I think the quote came to just shy of a Grand.








On a side note, I see lots of posts of 6 S Manuals losing the clutch at less than 30,000, as well as a few busted slave cylinders. No transmission is totally problem free.


----------



## 06JettaGLI (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Ghost GTI)*

Yeah, we're paying Mercedes service prices for our VW's service. Had I not chosen to have the DSG service done early at 35K miles (price: $380.00), my 40K service would have cost over $1500 since I needed new rear brakes at the same time. I've spent over $2000 for routine maintenance on my GLI in 2008 alone. Kinda detracts from the good gas mileage I get.


----------



## project_A3_DTM (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (project_A3_DTM)*

Dropped my car off at the dealership to get the so called mechatronic change.. few hours later got a call saying that "the mechatronic they ordered for is somewat a faulty one and its the only one in the country right now." now i have to wait at least a week for the new one. any1 experience this kind of issue?


----------



## MrA1Sauce (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

08GTI
14,000mi
Mechatronics unit #2 (Had first one swapped out at 5000mi)


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (MrA1Sauce)*

2008 Gti DSG
Cannot accelerate smoothly in reverse gear....almost like the cluth engages and disengages the whole time (looks like a new driver trying to drive a manual car







)
Forward gear are OK but I do have the odd hard shift...luckliy not often at all and only under very specific circumstances.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

2006 GTI DSG 35K
Reverse feels like a monkey humping a football.
PRNDS lights blink when a gear is selected (some times, not all the time).
Hesitation to downshift when gratuitous throttle is applied in D mode. In fact, when you do this, it has the tendency to chose a gear so low, that I can cut the traction loose.
In S mode the car will surge coming to a stop sign (my guess is that it's when the clutch disengages and the engine braking releases, not so much a power thing, but still a bit bizarre).


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

Heres some pics from a customer car of the "DMF". Has about 1 1/8 inch play in it, he had the same issue stated above: noise emitting from DP area on the DSG at an idle, shuttering from a start, whinning noise in first. I had contacted techline (as is the protacall for trans issues w/ DSG) and they want me to chase fueling issue's with his TDI. Well the second time in i got my Service Manager to sign off on just pulling the trans, heres what i found.
















Putting in a new DMF today...


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (RPIJG)*

My reverse is also particularly bad







Other gears some fine with the odd rough shift. Will have it checked out at the next service as the car is still new.


----------



## ESP_OFF (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

06' GTI
60K mi
Studdering, banging noises, and minor hp lunge when the DSG downshifts when the clutch disengages from 1rst coming to a stop. VW said it was normal but when they reset my MCU the problem dissappeared, now 15k mi later the symptoms are back and im **** outta warranty.
VW - 8 
Me - 0


----------



## kirkycake (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (ESP_OFF)*

So i've had this problem for a really long time and not sure if it's something that I should be concerned about, here it is.
MKV R32, 10k miles
1. During stop and go traffic, sometimes when I hit the gas, there will be a slight hesitation, the RPM will drop below idle to like 300 rpm, then jump back up to like 1000 rpm in an instant, you can hear clunking noise and the car has a big jerk
2. The moment that I come to a complete stop, or right before a complete stop, the same would happen, drop below idle, spike back up a bit and the car jerks
3. From R-D, same thing, drop below idle, spike back up a bit and the car jerks
All 3 problems only happens occasionaly, like once or twice a week for each scenario. Took it to the dealer and they couldn't duplicate the problem....as always,
Anyone else have the same problem or know what this might be?
I drive in D most of the time if that helps.
My own wildest guess is that since DSG is a twin clutch, it sometimes gets confused on which gear I am trying to get to next or should I be in neutral etc etc and hence the jerk cause it might placed me in somewhere that's not where I wanted it to be and then when it realized and changed the gear accordingly, the jerk happeend. Not a mechanic or anything, just my throwing possibilities out there, which I could be totally wrong


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (kirkycake)*

(see my post in this forum)
'06 A3
58k
Had a major DSG Cut (punch the gas, realize you have depressed the accelerator too far, let up on accelerator, the depress accelerator slightly, the DSG freezes briefly, not know if your stopping or accelerating).
From my post in this forum, I have went from thinking the issue was ABS related to being DSG related.
Last week I lower my tire pressure and now my short squeals at the shift points is all over the place (more traction with lower tire pressure?). At the higher tire pressure the short squeals happened under medium to WOT acceleration from a stop.


----------



## MrTea (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (azoceanblue)*

1. 2005 A3
2. 39K
Most of the time I experience a jerkiness going from gears 1-2-3 in D mode. Higher gears are smooth.
Is this normal or is something not right? If I use the paddles and allow the engine higher revs before changing it seems to be smoother in the lower gears.
I've only recently bought the car and it was serviced by Audi 4 months ago, which involved changing the trans fluid so I assume this is normal for DSG


----------



## mkvowner (Jan 14, 2009)

2008 GTI
15,000mi
On my 2nd Mechatronics unit which has been re-adapted 3 times. Bucking when accelerating slowly, looks like a n00b on a 6spd. Rough upshifts whether in Manual Mode or Drive. Rough downshifts all the time, sometimes causes the brakes to lock and ABS to kick in. Seems like the clutch doesn't want to disengage and makes a clunking noise when coming to a stop. When pulling away from a stop light/sign the car will SLOWLY accelerate into the middle of the intersection at which point decide it needs to do more downshifting (which causes the car to stop for about 3-5 seconds) then it catches and drives normally. The dealership now says my car works within spec and they won't repair it anymore - people who drive my car that I haven't mentioned the problem to ask me, "what's wrong with your car?"
Am I alone here or are we starting to see a pattern?


----------



## axronquillo (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (mkvowner)*

1. 06 VW NEW GTI
2. 36K
3. I noticed that there was a bit of a delay when shifting from 3rd to 4th in Auto mode. Took it in last weekend and I was advised that the mechatronic had to be replaced. It's been ordered, however, I have a feeling It'll be a while before I see her again. Thank goodness for warranty!
I must say I am a bit disappointed with the GTI in terms of quality. This is the 3rd time I've taken it in for a transmission related issue. I take care of my car quite well. Very rarely do I ever use manual mode (except when I'm on the highway, of course







). Performance-wise, it's one of the best cars I've ever driven...an absolute joy to drive! It's just sad that I may end up getting rid of the car before my warranty expires just to avoid any more costs due to faulty craftsmanship.


----------



## axronquillo (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (mkvowner)*

1. 06 VW NEW GTI
2. 36K
3. I noticed that there was a bit of a delay when shifting from 3rd to 4th in Auto mode. Took it in last weekend and I was advised that the mechatronic had to be replaced. It's been ordered, however, I have a feeling It'll be a while before I see her again. Thank goodness for warranty!
I must say I am a bit disappointed with the GTI in terms of quality. This is the 3rd time I've taken it in for a transmission related issue. I take care of my car quite well. Very rarely do I ever use manual mode (except when I'm on the highway, of course







). Performance-wise, it's one of the best cars I've ever driven...an absolute joy to drive! It's just sad that I may end up getting rid of the car before my warranty expires just to avoid any more costs due to faulty craftsmanship.


----------



## southcountycustoms (Sep 19, 2006)

im lookin at getin a 98.5 a4 i believe it has a dsg tranny. when driving it randomly revs up and jerks the car.
what could be the problem?


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (southcountycustoms)*

06 Passat TDI with 80.000km on the gearbox.
No problems at all and pulling strong at all the 180 horses with 390Nm








Altough the mechatronic was changed once about 60k ago because the RPM's were not quite stable at a constant speed on the cruise control.


----------



## kirkycake (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (southcountycustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *southcountycustoms* »_im lookin at getin a 98.5 a4 i believe it has a dsg tranny. when driving it randomly revs up and jerks the car.
what could be the problem?

I dont' think it's possible for a 98.5 a4 to have dsg....unless it's custom work


----------



## southcountycustoms (Sep 19, 2006)

oh thats just what i was told i doubt it has it then the po isnt to car savvy . lol well thanks anyways


----------



## mad_matt (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (southcountycustoms)*

First DSG issue.
06 tdi bug
34k Cracked case. Replaced whole tranny. No problems on that unit except fluid leak due to wrong bolt in the tranny mount bolt. 
09 TDT Jetta 1.5k and a bit more than 3 weeks on the clock. Clunking and crap from day one. At dealer for some diagnosis. No codes as of yet reported by the ECM or the TCM. 
After all the crap that went wrong with the 06 I'm requesting a new car. VW fit and finish sucked on the 06 bug. At this point I'm thinking so do their products. Second VW and second one with major mechanical problems. 
I might go back to Ford since they have 2 cars on the most reliable list. The Americans get it now what happened to the Germans??????


----------



## OTR (Feb 10, 2009)

2008 VW R32
- Hesitation and stall at the light.
- Hiccups on the highway
Opened a case with VW Customer Care
Filed reports with;
- Consumer Protection Agency
https://www.ftccomplaintassist...ng=en
- NHTSA
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## wilgomez (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (OTR)*

Try performing basic settings with gearbox @ 30c temp. In park with foot on brake, 04/61 hold brakes until test is done, caution: it will engage in several gears. Then 04/60 with foot on brakes.When basic is done shift into drive several times from park and then reverse several times. perform road test for approx 10 miles be sure to up-shift and downshift through all six gears at least six times. Over time the DSG gearbox may need to be re-adapted due to normal mechanical wear. Oil pressure,clutch engagement,shift fork travel,speed senders,ect. procedure can be done at dealer, or with vag com. this will fix some driveability concerns. check gearbox electronics for an implausible shift sequence fault.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (wilgomez)*

1. 08 GTI
2. approx 8200 miles
3. About a week ago, the trans started to slam into gear from a dead stop (all modes). All other gears are smooth. Reverse is OK. Bringing the car to the dealer tomorrow after work.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_1. 08 GTI
2. approx 8200 miles
3. About a week ago, the trans started to slam into gear from a dead stop (all modes).  All other gears are smooth. Reverse is OK. Bringing the car to the dealer tomorrow after work.


Did you have a bad valve body?


----------



## grundle (Mar 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

08 gti 27k on it
lurches from stop 
hard up shifts
hard downshifts when coming to stop
reverse is incredibly lurchy 
reading this thread makes me regret opting for the dsg so bad


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I had planed to get a MKIV GTI. But after reading through this posting, I may have to consider something other than the GTI. 
Is anyone having good luck with the DSG transmission?


----------



## lozzer (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: DSG Problems*

1. 2008 Passat 2.0 TDI 170PS
2. 9,000 miles
3. Jerk when pulling away in 1st gear, lurching in reverse, slow gearchanges when at low speed, rolling back on anything steeper than a slight incline when still in gear, car jerky and rev counter fluctuating when in cruise control going down slight incline on motorway.
Been to 2 dealers. Both apparently 'flash updated' the software, but no solution. Issue now with VW Customer Service in UK.
30th March 2009. Took it into the third dealer and they have ordered a new Mechatronic Unit. 10 days to 3 weeks for the part, but my fingers are crossed that this will solve the problem.


_Modified by lozzer at 7:20 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_
Is anyone having good luck with the DSG transmission?

You do realize that this thread is specifically for people who have had or are currently having PROBLEMS with their DSG, right?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

After a 3rd trip to the dealer, they have diagnosed my car as having a bad mechatronics unit. 7-14 days to get here. I they gave me the car back and I will return to VW when the unit gets in.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

My dealer didn't even know what a DSG was or a Beetle, apparently. I had to tell him everything that was wrong, how to fix it, and that he had to order it. He kept saying there weren't any in the world. I told him order it and they'll make one. He replaced the alternator hoping that would fix it. I told him it wasn't the problem. So I'm waiting. I don't think it will be as quick as two weeks, though. Everyone that has had one changed out says 3 weeks minimum. We will see. Guess I didn't need the 3000 bucks anyways, right?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_ 
Is anyone having good luck with the DSG transmission?

Lots of us, though we typically don't post in the 'issues thread'.


----------



## GenMKV (Sep 6, 2007)

1. GTI - 2007
2. 15,000 miles
3. Faulty Mechatronics - Driving from a dead stop the engine will surge. Driving in reverse will also surge pretty badly. Dealer in Sunrise VW says they will replace the part. 2-3 day delivery from Germany.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GenMKV)*

2-3 Days if they have them and that's fast shipping. They are all backordered, or so my dealer says. Everyone on here who's had a new mechatronics unit has had to wait 3 weeks minimum. I'm on week 2 now. Good luck.


----------



## GenMKV (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (fuforums)*

I'll post a follow up when or if it will happen in a few days.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (GenMKV)*

After reading this thread, I'm not sure if I should reconsider the purchase of a DSG GTI ?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
After reading this thread, I'm not sure if I should reconsider the purchase of a DSG GTI ?

Well, you ARE reading a thread dedicated entirely to people having problems with their DSG. I would still buy a car with the DSG trans, and I plan on it, too.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
Well, you ARE reading a thread dedicated entirely to people having problems with their DSG. I would still buy a car with the DSG trans, and I plan on it, too.

I know, I just want one anyway







. I've decided to buy the minimum extended warranty that covers everything related to DSG. If it does break during that time, which will be sometime before 100k mi, I'll sell it before the warranty is over. If it doesn't break, it probably won't and I might keep the car past the extended warranty time.
That's my new plan


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Heh, this sucks.
I've been having the same problem with my DSG. Hard shifts, big problems with lurching, especially in reverse. People asking what the hell's wrong with my driving, etc.
Guess after reading this thread and this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4072270, I'm taking it in for the long process of hoping it gets fixed.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (334lif3)*

*Update:* Since having my Mech unit replaced at 5k miles I have now put on about 5k more miles. Everything is working perfect as operation is smooth as butta. Hopefully this thread has helped people resolve their issues. Good luck guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_*Update:* Since having my Mech unit replaced at 5k miles I have now put on about 5k more miles. Everything is working perfect as operation is smooth as butta. Hopefully this thread has helped people resolve their issues. Good luck guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My dealer ordered a new mech unit for me too. Hasn't come in yet, but hey, hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*DSG Mechatronics unit*

TOmorrow is 3 weeks since my dealer ordered my mechatronics unit. Probably won't come in for another 3 but I'm trying to be patient. I can't wait to get it back all smooth running like everyone says!


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (fuforums)*

i've been having the same issues as everyone else is on here. lurching forward when coming to a stop and then the jerky start from a dead stop. i brought it to the dealer and they could not reproduce the issue even though i drove 30 minutes or so to get there (engine was warm). the service manager told me it was "vw's way of conserving gas when slowing down"








I scheduled an appointment with the head mechanic there tomorrow to go for a ride with him. should i just tell them up from that they should check the mech unit or go through the motions and see what they eventually come up with?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_i've been having the same issues as everyone else is on here. lurching forward when coming to a stop and then the jerky start from a dead stop. i brought it to the dealer and they could not reproduce the issue even though i drove 30 minutes or so to get there (engine was warm). the service manager told me it was "vw's way of conserving gas when slowing down"








I scheduled an appointment with the head mechanic there tomorrow to go for a ride with him. should i just tell them up from that they should check the mech unit or go through the motions and see what they eventually come up with?

Find a hill. It's very hard to reproduce the problem on flat ground depending on how you drive. But it's REALLY obvious when you are going up a hill forwards or backwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
Find a hill. It's very hard to reproduce the problem on flat ground depending on how you drive. But it's REALLY obvious when you are going up a hill forwards or backwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Great advice, definitely have them test it on an incline with slight pedal pressure at slow speeds for the surging issue. Keep us posted!


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_
Great advice, definitely have them test it on an incline with slight pedal pressure at slow speeds for the surging issue. Keep us posted!










Thanks, I definitely will. Hopefully, I'll have this issue resolved tomorrow.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*

Well just got back from the dealer. We were able to replicate the issues I've been experiencing, however once they popped the hood they noticed an intake. They told me the issues are due to the tab I ended up breaking on the maf sensor that the cable attaches to. I told them I was skeptical of this, and asked what happens when I still have the issues after it's replaced and they replied "well, you won't get your money back for the maf sensor. But we will go from there if that's the case". Either way, I was going to get it replaced in the future, but would this be the culprit?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

An intake issue like a bad MAF sensor would mess up the air-fuel mixture and the Check Engine Light would come on. I have my doubts this would cause a jerky transmission...


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
An intake issue like a bad MAF sensor would mess up the air-fuel mixture and the Check Engine Light would come on. I have my doubts this would cause a jerky transmission...

so where do i go from here? i pick up my car in about an hour since they're doing the 10k service.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_
so where do i go from here? i pick up my car in about an hour since they're doing the 10k service. 

I'm not familiar with the VW but a MAF is usually really easy to replace. I guess you could fix that and then go back again? Kind of a pain in the butt. I would ask them for an explanation why on earth an intake issue would affect a transmission and why the check engine light did not come on? Any problems with intake and emissions will generally cause a check engine light on any vehicle. 
I don't know much about DSG but that just sounds really weird to me.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Have another shop do the MAF. Don't let them do it, they are just squeezing you for money. Shady for sure.
It's not the MAF, because that would be throwing codes. That's why it's been so hard to get the DSG issues worked on because there are no codes and anymore, if there are no codes, the shop says there's nothing wrong.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (mkvowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvowner* »_2008 GTI
15,000mi
On my 2nd Mechatronics unit which has been re-adapted 3 times. Bucking when accelerating slowly, looks like a n00b on a 6spd. Rough upshifts whether in Manual Mode or Drive. Rough downshifts all the time, sometimes causes the brakes to lock and ABS to kick in. Seems like the clutch doesn't want to disengage and makes a clunking noise when coming to a stop. When pulling away from a stop light/sign the car will SLOWLY accelerate into the middle of the intersection at which point decide it needs to do more downshifting (which causes the car to stop for about 3-5 seconds) then it catches and drives normally. The dealership now says my car works within spec and they won't repair it anymore - people who drive my car that I haven't mentioned the problem to ask me, "what's wrong with your car?"
Am I alone here or are we starting to see a pattern?

Did you ever get another dealer to look at this issue?
Doesn't seem right that they would just brush you off if it's a legitimate issue & you are covered under warranty.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Have another shop do the MAF. Don't let them do it, they are just squeezing you for money. Shady for sure.
It's not the MAF, because that would be throwing codes. That's why it's been so hard to get the DSG issues worked on because there are no codes and anymore, if there are no codes, the shop says there's nothing wrong.


Unless you partically damage the flow sensor on the MAF to allow it to still work but provide incorrect readings to the ECU.
Also, if your intake has a K&N type filter that has oil, it can sometimes get oil on the MAF causing it to get dirty, which also can provide bad readings to the ECU.
Either way, it's probably cheaper to order the part or buy it from a dealer and install it yourself. Or maybe try cleaning the MAF just to see if things improve.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*

Should still throw some codes for improbable values.
If I recall, most of the MAF issues on these boards have been pretty obvious problems, not come and go at low acceleration.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_Well just got back from the dealer. We were able to replicate the issues I've been experiencing, however once they popped the hood they noticed an intake. They told me the issues are due to the tab I ended up breaking on the maf sensor that the cable attaches to. I told them I was skeptical of this, and asked what happens when I still have the issues after it's replaced and they replied "well, you won't get your money back for the maf sensor. But we will go from there if that's the case". Either way, I was going to get it replaced in the future, but would this be the culprit?









Having an intake on would not cause the jerky shifts and the 2-1 clunky downshift. They _might_ have an argument with the surging since the engine itself is going up and down in rpms...maybe. Put everything back to stock and take it back to them and have them replicate the issues. If you had what I had I can almost guarantee that you will still experience the same issues. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_
Having an intake on would not cause the jerky shifts and the 2-1 clunky downshift. They _might_ have an argument with the surging since the engine itself is going up and down in rpms...maybe. Put everything back to stock and take it back to them and have them replicate the issues. If you had what I had I can almost guarantee that you will still experience the same issues. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm going to wait and have them replace the maf sensor next tuesday. I can personally do it, but would rather avoid the hassle of them saying it was installed wrong. They don't attribute the problems to the intake but to the malfunctioning maf. I asked to see how an air flow sensor has anything to do with jerky shifting and they didn't have any response. Three mechanics stuttered through a bs response. They said I would have to get the maf replaced before they could come up with an answer.
My personal opinion on the whole matter is: They know it's an issue with the mech unit, but do not want to replace it under warranty yet since they can still get some money out of me through the maf replacement. But maybe I'm being cynical.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_
I'm going to wait and have them replace the maf sensor next tuesday. I can personally do it, but would rather avoid the hassle of them saying it was installed wrong. They don't attribute the problems to the intake but to the malfunctioning maf. I asked to see how an air flow sensor has anything to do with jerky shifting and they didn't have any response. Three mechanics stuttered through a bs response. They said I would have to get the maf replaced before they could come up with an answer.
My personal opinion on the whole matter is: They know it's an issue with the mech unit, but do not want to replace it under warranty yet since they can still get some money out of me through the maf replacement. But maybe I'm being cynical. 

Either they really have no idea what they're doing (doubt it) or they just don't want to fix the tranny. My guess is that it's the last one. I'd say, go to a better dealership because these guys clearly suck!


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (luciano136)*

The VW dealers in The USA do not know how to work on cars. They are not trained and they have no idea what a DSG is. They refuse to do what they are supposed to do an VW or VAG refuses to train them. If Ford or Chevy or Dodge or Honda or Toyota made a better product with a diesel engine it would put VW out of business. The DSG is a great trans in theory but was put out before it should have been. The dealers aren't trained at all on it. My dealer doesn't even know how to pronounce "mechatronics" and it makes me sick. I'm past week 3 of a 'backordered" mechatronics unit. I have a feeling if they EVER get it shipped it will be broken or installed incorrectly. I hate the VW dealers and I have a feeling every other VW owner does too. I hear from many many people, mostly women, that they will never buy another VW again. I can't really argue with them. I like the German styling and I like the diesel engine. The DSG has been a nightmare for me and everyone else on this thread. If they fix it I am going to sell the car. VW Dealers stink and are all idiots.
/rant


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (fuforums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuforums* »_The VW dealers in The USA do not know how to work on cars. They are not trained and they have no idea what a DSG is. They refuse to do what they are supposed to do an VW or VAG refuses to train them. If Ford or Chevy or Dodge or Honda or Toyota made a better product with a diesel engine it would put VW out of business. The DSG is a great trans in theory but was put out before it should have been. The dealers aren't trained at all on it. My dealer doesn't even know how to pronounce "mechatronics" and it makes me sick. I'm past week 3 of a 'backordered" mechatronics unit. I have a feeling if they EVER get it shipped it will be broken or installed incorrectly. I hate the VW dealers and I have a feeling every other VW owner does too. I hear from many many people, mostly women, that they will never buy another VW again. I can't really argue with them. I like the German styling and I like the diesel engine. The DSG has been a nightmare for me and everyone else on this thread. If they fix it I am going to sell the car. VW Dealers stink and are all idiots.
/rant

That sucks! Luckily I have a local mechanic that can work on VW's under extended warranty. He's an excellent guy, so I hope my DSG doesn't act up before the factory warranty is out, then he can work on it.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (luciano136)*

My biggest gripe about this whole issue, aside from the obvious, is the fact that as soon as I got into the dealership this morning and was talking about what my car was doing, one of the mechanics overheard my explanation and said that it was most likely the mechatronics unit which has been common. Now I have to go through all the motions before getting to what was initially stated to be wrong with the car.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (fuforums)*

you realize that the DSG has been around for a long while and is an incredibly reliable system for the most part.
Sure there are issues with it, just as there are issues with certain things with all other cars. If someone made a better car, with a better diesel, it would be called a BMW and it would cost you a fortune.
/rant bomb


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Plenty of BMW diesels in Europe for a good price. They just don't bring them to the US. Having a 330d is a daily driver is awesome!


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Other cars have transmissions that can be fixed. VW autos and DSG's CANNOT be fixed. They can only be replaced. DSG's have a mechatronics unit that controls shifting. If ANYthing goes wrong with it you must completely replace it. Its about 2500 bucks when all is said and done. Other cars can be repaired. I have a good diesel engine but the trans is a terrible design. I have an '04 which is the first year VW sold them (AFAIK). They designed it with no way to work on it. They don't have ANY in the whole world. It takes at least 3 weeks to get one? WTF? Have you read threads on the 01M auto? Once you feel it start with its problems you start saving because its $5000.00 to fix. No way to repair it. 
VW obviously doesn't want to make money selling cars because their dealers are the worst. They know NOTHING about DSG transmissions and they have no way of learning. I have an expensive diesel-its a VW and its trans is a POS.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_
Having an intake on would not cause the jerky shifts and the 2-1 clunky downshift. They _might_ have an argument with the surging since the engine itself is going up and down in rpms...maybe. Put everything back to stock and take it back to them and have them replicate the issues. If you had what I had I can almost guarantee that you will still experience the same issues. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This issue has been bothering me all day. Would a faulty mech unit throw a code with a scan?


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*

Mine did. It was a communication error. But it seems that most with the odd driving issues do not. That's one of the problems with it. It was implemented into the vehicles but not documented enough and with little to no codes so that nobody knows anything. Just replace it. That's fine under warranty but what happens in 3 years? Who's gonna buy a car that needs a 3000.00 dollar part?

_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_
This issue has been bothering me all day. Would a faulty mech unit throw a code with a scan?


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (fuforums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuforums* »_ Who's gonna buy a car that needs a 3000.00 dollar part?

Agreed. That 3 year, 36k mile warranty is looking like it's coming a lot faster as it is. I'm beginning to wish I got an 08.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_
Agreed. That 3 year, 36k mile warranty is looking like it's coming a lot faster as it is. I'm beginning to wish I got an 08.

They do have a longer warranty but the 08's also have the issue as well.
I wonder if there is enough issues with the DSG if they will recall them or just keep fixing them?
It seems replacing the mechatronics solves the issue but it will/may come back.
If anything, vwvortex is a good place for a repository of DSG issues that if there is enough people having the same repeated issues a class action lawsuit could be brought against VW to fix the DSG issues even after warranty.

_Quote, originally posted by *mkvowner* »_2008 GTI
15,000mi
On my 2nd Mechatronics unit which has been re-adapted 3 times. Bucking when accelerating slowly, looks like a n00b on a 6spd. Rough upshifts whether in Manual Mode or Drive. Rough downshifts all the time, sometimes causes the brakes to lock and ABS to kick in. Seems like the clutch doesn't want to disengage and makes a clunking noise when coming to a stop. When pulling away from a stop light/sign the car will SLOWLY accelerate into the middle of the intersection at which point decide it needs to do more downshifting (which causes the car to stop for about 3-5 seconds) then it catches and drives normally. The dealership now says my car works within spec and they won't repair it anymore - people who drive my car that I haven't mentioned the problem to ask me, "what's wrong with your car?"
Am I alone here or are we starting to see a pattern?


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

For all the people that are having their mech replaced, does anyone have the solid motor mounts or a stiffer suspension? Mine is screwed now I have to replace at my cost as HPA flashed mine







Boooo
Edit: Or remeber hitting any large potholes etc?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (piston)*

We also need to remember the fact that of the 10's of 1000's of cars with the DSG transmission there are for the most part a "handful" of owners with issues that post up here. I love my car and this transmission. It is so smooth when going through the gears and much more efficient than a normal slushbox. Comparing the ride in my dads '09 passat 2.0T with the reg auto trans, there is a huge difference. So what if my Mechatronics unit was bad at 5k miles, dealer replaced it no questions asked; I have been running smooth ever since. I hope the next car I buy has a DSG gearbox, I wouldn't even think twice about it...


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*

Just dropped off my GTI at the dealer for a new mechatronics unit. Approximately 9200 miles on the car when I pulled into the garage. 
I am optomistic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I have a VF dogbone insert, but I do not expect VW to give me trouble over it. I have all the paperwork from them to back up their claim that the mech. unit was faulty, etc etc. They drove it for miles and miles with it in there, and they made all their decisions already.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Mikes72sb)*

I was just wondering on vibrations / hard shocks to the system. Mine was wonky before but the thing that seemed to really kill it was going over a bad pothole lastnight. Maybe I'll try and find a high curb and drive off it in reverse to see if it fixes it







Maybe if I do that "Ehhhh" thing the fonz used to do on Happy Days when he hit the jukebox might help too.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_Maybe if I do that "Ehhhh" thing the fonz used to do on Happy Days when he hit the jukebox might help too.

That's funny!!


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (luciano136)*

It's all I can do not to cry. 2500$ CAN for the HPA flash, 2700$ for new clutchpacks + install and now this. All in a 5 week period.
Yay me !!


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_It's all I can do not to cry. 2500$ CAN for the HPA flash, 2700$ for new clutchpacks + install and now this. All in a 5 week period.
Yay me !!

So, no warranty because of the upgrades?


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (twinkers)*

It seems that has happened a lot. My car was "wrecked" before I bought it and really all they did was hit a concrete stump. Didn't even come past the bumper but I am almost sure that's what did the mechatronics damage. Others have hit potholes etc and screwed up the mech unit as well. You would think that whatever it broke on the unit could be fixed. I'll bet it's a solder joint but all VW can do it replace it fro $2500+ Oh well at least it's not a Honda, right? 

_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I was just wondering on vibrations / hard shocks to the system. Mine was wonky before but the thing that seemed to really kill it was going over a bad pothole lastnight. Maybe I'll try and find a high curb and drive off it in reverse to see if it fixes it







Maybe if I do that "Ehhhh" thing the fonz used to do on Happy Days when he hit the jukebox might help too.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*

That's all fine and dandy until the car is out of warranty and it breaks. It's not like any other brand of car that you can take to your local transmission shop and they rebuild it. It will cost you $2500 at least and there is no way around that unless you want to just pay off the car and let it sit in your front yard while you drive a used Honda that still works after ten years.
The problem is not THAT they break, it's that when they break you have NO OPTION other than replacement. Imagine if you blew a tire and they made you swap out the front end every time. It's exactly like that. All car brands break down. All of them. But VW is the only one you can't repair without full replacement at maximum dealer prices. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_We also need to remember the fact that of the 10's of 1000's of cars with the DSG transmission there are for the most part a "handful" of owners with issues that post up here. I love my car and this transmission. It is so smooth when going through the gears and much more efficient than a normal slushbox. Comparing the ride in my dads '09 passat 2.0T with the reg auto trans, there is a huge difference. So what if my Mechatronics unit was bad at 5k miles, dealer replaced it no questions asked; I have been running smooth ever since. I hope the next car I buy has a DSG gearbox, I wouldn't even think twice about it...


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (luciano136)*

I'm not even going to ask about warranty. They already replaced an entire DSG before I had my BT. I would be willing to bet that the shock from potholes etc. is whats doing it, and since I have all 3 VF mounts there is less cushion to absorb that shock. 
I just talked to NIK over at HPA and he's going to try and source me another mech unti preflashed with my stage 3R. After I replace it I am taking it to work (Electrical Engineering at a University) and see if we can't find out what went wrong. But yeah I'm willing to bet a broken solder joint etc. Luckily we have a surface mount rework station available. It's kinda funny, I will have a spare clucth pack, flywheel and prolly mech unit. I could almost build another DSG with my spare frackin parts.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I'm not even going to ask about warranty. They already replaced an entire DSG before I had my BT. I would be willing to bet that the shock from potholes etc. is whats doing it, and since I have all 3 VF mounts there is less cushion to absorb that shock. 
I just talked to NIK over at HPA and he's going to try and source me another mech unti preflashed with my stage 3R. After I replace it I am taking it to work (Electrical Engineering at a University) and see if we can't find out what went wrong. But yeah I'm willing to bet a broken solder joint etc. Luckily we have a surface mount rework station available. It's kinda funny, I will have a spare clucth pack, flywheel and prolly mech unit. I could almost build another DSG with my spare frackin parts.

If you could do that and find out what is broken and it's easy enough to fix on a bench you could make tons of money once people knew you would do it. You could charge 500 dollars even and still people would do it. I wonder if my dealer is going to give me back my mech. unit of if he's going to tell me that there is a "core charge".


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (fuforums)*

Possibly I have to find out first if its a layered board. If so it's gonna be really hard to fix, assuming it's not just one of the valves. With mine it's the K2 valve that's malfunctioning so at least we can start from there. I'm still gonna drive off a couple curbs and see if my "fonz" fix works first








Uggh this sucks.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Well it seems to have "kinda worked" it still jerks a little but 80% less than last night. I think I chipped one of my rims by doiing it, but now I don't have to take the bus to work. On a positive note Nik from HPA has found me a mech unit that will be shipped with my 3R software already on it. So with a little luck I may have it by Friday so I can perform the surgery next weekend. I'll take lots of pics and put together a DIY for so at least someone else can benefit from my misfortune.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Some of the replies in this thread are really, really sad.
It's a car. It's going to break. Yeah, it sucks that the DSG is still a new piece of tech for VW. The price we all pay for being early adopters.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Some of the replies in this thread are really, really sad.
It's a car. It's going to break. Yeah, it sucks that the DSG is still a new piece of tech for VW. The price we all pay for being early adopters.


Early adopters? It's been around since 2003. You'd think that by now, it wouldn't be such a hassle to fix. It's absurd that a tranny would break in the first few thousand miles.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Early adopters? It's been around since 2003. You'd think that by now, it wouldn't be such a hassle to fix. It's absurd that a tranny would break in the first few thousand miles.


it's not even that it breaks. Yes, everything breaks. But the point is that it can't be fixed, only replaced for three thousand dollars. When his warranty runs out he'll be singing a different tune.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (fuforums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuforums* »_
it's not even that it breaks. Yes, everything breaks. But the point is that it can't be fixed, only replaced for three thousand dollars. When his warranty runs out he'll be singing a different tune. 

I never keep a car past warranty.
So my tune will probably sound like all those Audi commercials..


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (334lif3)*

I was going to comment about fuforums posts but I kept them to myself.








Lets try and keep this on track...anyone have any updates on their particular situation?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Just dropped off my GTI at the dealer for a new mechatronics unit. Approximately 9200 miles on the car when I pulled into the garage. 
I am optomistic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I have a VF dogbone insert, but I do not expect VW to give me trouble over it. I have all the paperwork from them to back up their claim that the mech. unit was faulty, etc etc. They drove it for miles and miles with it in there, and they made all their decisions already.


Follow-up
Got the car back. Smooth as butter. Just like the day I took 'er home. Such a pleasure driving it


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Follow-up
Got the car back. Smooth as butter. Just like the day I took 'er home. Such a pleasure driving it









Great to hear it! Welcome to the I-got-a-new-mechatronics-unit-now-my-car-drives-normal-again-club! lol


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*

Just curious about those who have reported issues with your DSG.
1. How hard have you driven the car/engine & did you ever do the deadstop WOT launchs periodically/frequently ?
2. Drive in tip frequently or D or S?

Just trying to see if we can find a pattern to see why the DSG is having common issues.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (piston)*

My theory is that most of the problems seem to be with the 2008 + models. There is /was probablly a bad batch of valves or circuit boards they were using. The heat from the transmission transfered to the circuit board combined with the shock of potholes, speedbumps, hard launches etc. is probably either having some of the surface mount components come loose or severing traces/solder joints from the board. This is only a theory but hopefully I'll have my new one from HPA in the next 7 days so I can take my old one into work and get it x-rayed (to check for breaks if the board is multi layered). After that I can start checking all the solder joints. Hopefully there are part numbers on the valves and other components so we can find a distibutor and be able to replace them ourselves.
Edit:
It looks like there are part numbers.










_Modified by twinkers at 10:57 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_Just curious about those who have reported issues with your DSG.
1. How hard have you driven the car/engine & did you ever do the deadstop WOT launchs periodically/frequently ?
2. Drive in tip frequently or D or S?

Just trying to see if we can find a pattern to see why the DSG is having common issues.


1. I don't drive my car very hard on a daily basis, but I am not afraid to give it gas when I need to...or want to







I did 1 autocross event so far with this car. I have used LC 5-6 times over the span of a year.
2. 55% in D, 40% in Tip, 5% in S

I agree with twinkers. I think there was a bad run of units.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_Just curious about those who have reported issues with your DSG.
1. How hard have you driven the car/engine & did you ever do the deadstop WOT launchs periodically/frequently ?
2. Drive in tip frequently or D or S?

Just trying to see if we can find a pattern to see why the DSG is having common issues.

1. I drive the car normal but from time to time I like to get on it. I haven't done any WOT launches from a standstill, but have done some hard rolling launches.
2. I drive mainly in D, sometimes in S, rarely in Tip mode.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (Akira)*

I called the dealer that had ordered the maf unit for me last week. After being on hold for close to thirty minutes while they tried to find it, they told me that it has been "backordered" and won't be in until Thursday, convenient as she told me last week parts take two business days to come in. Called around and found a it at a different dealer and picked it up. The guy I spoke to on the phone told me to just put it in myself, switch everything back to stock and bring it in and make no mention of the aftermarket intake. He told me they would look at it, and play dumb about the phone call this morning. Hopefully, all goes well when I take it in an hour. 

New update: The new dealer drove my car around for a little bit and they were able to replicated the problem. They said it was most likely the mechatronics unit and will have to call in and report it, so I have to drop the car off again next Tuesday for awhile. They're going to give me a rabbit to whip around in, in the meantime. Now since I'm dropping the car off, should I have to worry about having my apr chip at all? I put it back in stock everytime I go to get dealer work done as it is. Just don't want them to say anything about the mech unit failing because of the chip if they find it. 
I'm glad this is finally starting to work out. 


_Modified by crabbedcarp at 3:50 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*

APR (ECU) should have absolutely no bearing on your mech (TCU).
Unless the added power caused a mechanical issue with a clutch pack or something, (which I highly doubt) the APR won't be a problem. Can the dealer flash over the ECU and erase the APR? I don't know the answer to that question.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (RPIJG)*

If they do flash over it, I'm not worried since I can just get it redone. I just got the fully loaded ecu so now I have the lock out feature, so I'm not stressing the flash anymore.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: DSG Mechatronics unit (crabbedcarp)*

Anyone have a QTM look at their car before the mech unit can be ordered? I was told they can't move forward with ordering the unit until the QTM comes out.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey,
Everyone here who is having a rough downshift when coming to a stop and can hear the shift forks smashing the clutch plates (or whatever the noise is) by chance is this happening after the tranny is warmed up?


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_Hey,
Everyone here who is having a rough downshift when coming to a stop and can hear the shift forks smashing the clutch plates (or whatever the noise is) by chance is this happening after the tranny is warmed up?

Yep, without fail. Mine does the same thing only when the car is warmed up.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (crabbedcarp)*

From what I'm reading, when the dsg starts up there is a warm-up program. When the fluid gets to a certain temperature the warm-up program hands off control to the regular program with all the adaptations. So I'm thinking either the main logic chip is either damaged or one or more of the other sensors. I'm kinda leaning to the temp sensors G93 / G510 (which are just diodes on the main circuit board) and maybe G509 which is in the sensor you unplug when removing the mech unit. I have one on order which should be in later this week. When I remove my mech unit I'm going to try and catalog all the components and see which ones are available from digikey. Luckily I have access to a surface mount rework station for pulling the main logic chip(s) and various programmers for transfering the program to a new chip. I feel this is going to take months of trial and error but hopefully it will help the DSG community in the future.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (twinkers)*

If you have a mech unit pulled apart, then why don't you get some photos up for the rest of us.
Part numbers and potential schematic would be useful as well. At least if you really mean for this to be useful to the community...


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (334lif3)*

I will as soon as I pull it. Should be a week today, as I'm waiting on a few backordered parts.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (twinkers)*

Everyone with this problem, can you post the build dates of your car? Maybe we can see if the problem is localized in a certain set of months/years


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

From what I've seen it's 2008 on up. I got my entire DSG replaced in late 2007 so I believe I got one of the bad ones. Removing the mech this weekend so lots of pictures for everyone. Me thinks VW went with the lowest bidder on this new batch of units, and doubt anything will be rectified (other than short term) until they run out of the bad batch










_Modified by twinkers at 4:20 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (twinkers)*

mine also 2008


----------



## paority (Jul 5, 2007)

06 mkv gti
53k
after car is warmed up about ,10 to 15 min of driving, i get a belt slipping noise for a moment from underneath the car whenever the rpms begin to drop. everything is working fine and checked all belts and the dealership has no idea what it is and i beleive it is coming from the dsg. wondering if this sounds like a dsg problem or im shooting in the wrong direction.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (paority)*

LOL. I have that too, in addition to my mechatronics problem. Do you only hear it in 5th and 6th gear by chance?


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (twinkers)*

so I just got my mechatronics unit replaced. Luckily, I only had to wait a three days for the unit to come in. I spoke to the service advisor and he told me that VW started to get additional units produced as they are aware there are failures out there. He also stated that the QTM who came to see both my car and an EOS at the dealer said there were a certain number of cars within a specific range of VIN numbers that VW is aware of that WILL fail. Therefore, what we all figured was correct, there's a specific batch of mech units out there that are defective. 
Don't know how reliable this info is, but I figured I'd pass along the word. Also, my car is shifting smoother than I can remember. Hopefully, I won't have any problems from here on it.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_so I just got my mechatronics unit replaced. Luckily, I only had to wait a three days for the unit to come in. I spoke to the service advisor and he told me that VW started to get additional units produced as they are aware there are failures out there. He also stated that the QTM who came to see both my car and an EOS at the dealer said there were a certain number of cars within a specific range of VIN numbers that VW is aware of that WILL fail. Therefore, what we all figured was correct, there's a specific batch of mech units out there that are defective. 
Don't know how reliable this info is, but I figured I'd pass along the word. Also, my car is shifting smoother than I can remember. Hopefully, I won't have any problems from here on it. 

3 Days?? I have been waiting 5 weeks!! What's the name of your dealer?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (crabbedcarp)*

Seems like I got lucky and had my mechatronic unit replaced at a good time.
i took my car in 2 days ago and they had a mechatronic unit shipped to them overnight and they said it might be finished today


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (fuforums)*

Yeah that sucks to hear man. My dealer is Langan VW in Vernon,CT. Good thing I took the advice of everyone here and switched dealers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paority (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*

actually i have the noise in all gears


----------



## paority (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*

actually it happens in all gears


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_Yeah that sucks to hear man. My dealer is Langan VW in Vernon,CT. Good thing I took the advice of everyone here and switched dealers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I called your dealer and spoke to Juan. What a great place to deal with! He was quite helpful and checked all my info out. He told me to call VW customer service and actually located a part in Canada. I called my local dealer and they said it was reserved retention status or something but it seems like I am getting somewhere. I'm waiting on the local parts manager to call back now and VW Customer Service said they'd have a Rep call me by tomorrow with the order status. I think the dealers are just lazy and they don't care but sometimes you find a good one out there. Apparently, Langan VW is one of the good ones.
We will see what happens and I'll keep everyone posted. Week 6 has passed and we are working on week 7.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (fuforums)*

I have a MY09 with a mfg. date of 05/08 with 3600 miles.
I drove the car around today for an hour or so paying attention to jerky 3-2-1 downshifts, as well as jerky N-1 starts.
N-1 doesnt seem especially jerky, though there is a slight lag from releasing the brake pedal to the start of movement - I would estimate half a second or so. But, the movement isnt so jerky as to be out of control or dangerous. 
On previous occasions, I have noticed especially jerky 3-2-1 downshifts, but driving in D, S, and M today, I didn't notice any.
When were your cars manufactured and at what mileage did you start noticing this problem?


----------



## Manic (May 1, 2008)

*Re:*

1. GTI MY08 mfg date 11/07 
2. 19,000kms
3. It's doing the typical hard lurch when starting, and reverse sometimes doesn't engage properly. Also experiencing occasional hard 2-3 shifts.
I've been experiencing the problem on and off since 16,000kms. It's going to the dealer next week.


----------



## crabbedcarp (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (fuforums)*

Awesome! I'm glad you're making some progress. Juan was also the first person I spoke to when I was thinking about going over there. He's really helpful. Good luck with everything.
_Quote, originally posted by *fuforums* »_
I called your dealer and spoke to Juan. What a great place to deal with! He was quite helpful and checked all my info out. He told me to call VW customer service and actually located a part in Canada. I called my local dealer and they said it was reserved retention status or something but it seems like I am getting somewhere. I'm waiting on the local parts manager to call back now and VW Customer Service said they'd have a Rep call me by tomorrow with the order status. I think the dealers are just lazy and they don't care but sometimes you find a good one out there. Apparently, Langan VW is one of the good ones.
We will see what happens and I'll keep everyone posted. Week 6 has passed and we are working on week 7.

On another note, I know I read somewhere in one of these DSG threads that after the mech unit was replaced the person was having a problem with their radio. I seem to have the same issue since my auxillary port won't come up when I hit the cd button twice. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

1. 2008 GTI (purchased in Apr, 08 so not sure of exact mfr. date.)
2. 19500 miles
3. Around last summer, started to get some surging when creeping in 1st gear. Usually around a parking lot with people and cars moving around and also on a hot day. Figured it was just not used to creeping at that speed and maybe the fluid was really warm. Winter time, no issues, DSG works like a charm (also seems to always work great for the first 5 minutes after starting after having not been driven in a while, regardless of temperature). 
Now as the weather is starting to warm up again, its more noticeable that something is not right. Creeping in 1st is choppy. Starting from a full-stop (most noticeably on an incline), it is choppy and sometimes even 'bucks', like it missed catching the gear or something. Reverse is very choppy and inconsistent and also causes the bucking. Once in 2nd gear moving forward, it shifts fine all the way up to 6th and back down to 1st, in D or M.
My 20k service is coming up soon and I'm going to be sure to drive it around for a while before taking it in so that if they claim this is normal, they can take it out with me and that thing will chop and buck up any hill guaranteed, in D or R.
I love this transmission, but I have lost some love for the car now cause I know it's not right. I hope VW is on track to solve why so many of these mechatronic units seem to be falling out of calibration or just plain failing. I also hope I can find a dealership that is aware of the problem and knows what to look for as soon as I say the word mechatronic.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*

Thanks guys, keep the info coming. Your car's birthday (manufacture date







) can be found in the doorsill of the driver's door


----------



## Proteor leg (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (observer)*

It seems that these mechatronic units are mass produced resulting in bad batches, possibly dry joints on the pc boards (Surface mount technology) its like components are "Spot welded" in place,resulting in "hot connections" when the unit heats up, causing a bad connection. A thorough inspection should be done under a magnifing glass to check for similar faults cropping up, and remedied.
A faulty mechatronic control unit could cause harm in the transmission, causing early metal fatigue, warping of shafts (running out of true), etc.
Mmmm, just my 2 cents worth







Automotive Electrician working for a Global player - having seen some mind boggling things in the electronics industry.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Proteor leg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Proteor leg* »_It seems that these mechatronic units are mass produced resulting in bad batches, possibly dry joints on the pc boards (Surface mount technology) its like components are "Spot welded" in place,resulting in "hot connections" when the unit heats up, causing a bad connection. A thorough inspection should be done under a magnifing glass to check for similar faults cropping up, and remedied.
A faulty mechatronic control unit could cause harm in the transmission, causing early metal fatigue, warping of shafts (running out of true), etc.
Mmmm, just my 2 cents worth







Automotive Electrician working for a Global player - having seen some mind boggling things in the electronics industry.

Why make an inspection when they can charge 1900.00 for the part when I breaks?


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (crabbedcarp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crabbedcarp* »_Awesome! I'm glad you're making some progress. Juan was also the first person I spoke to when I was thinking about going over there. He's really helpful. Good luck with everything.
On another note, I know I read somewhere in one of these DSG threads that after the mech unit was replaced the person was having a problem with their radio. I seem to have the same issue since my auxillary port won't come up when I hit the cd button twice. Anyone have any ideas? 

How about this:
I called Juan, he told me to call VW Customer Care. Well, I yelled at a lot of people, I don't even know how many. The next morning I get a voice mail from my local parts guy at the dealer stating that the unit has been located and it will be shipped by Monday and should arrive Thursday at the latest. Funny how that all happened just after I called all these people.
Then, Later Thursday afternoon I get a call from Customer Care and they tell me the same thing. Then she goes through this spiel about how this "megatronic" unit "is made to every exact option on YOUR car only and will not work with any car, that's why it takes 6 weeks to make". I argued with her and told her she's crazy if she really thinks that it takes that long and has to be made to match my car (which is not in Germany where they are making it) and so she tells me I'm wrong but then I explained how terrible VW service is in general and why Honda sells so many cars to teenagers and young people and not VW. I also told her that everyone knows that VW's are the worst if they break and so many people loved them at one time but now hate them. Anyways, I know it's not her making up the lies but she typed it all down and so I let her go. Maybe VW will read some of it. Who knows. 
So my car should be fixed Exactly 6 weeks to the day after the mechatronics unit was ordered and EXACTLY 4 days after I called and complained to everyone who answered the phone. How convenient. We will see. Thanks for your help.


----------



## VW_Wolfie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

Wolfsburg Jetta - 2008
15500
From a dead stop when you let off the pedal it seems like it is neutral for a second and then the transmission engages and produces a sudden jerk. Have noticed it only does this when it is warm. It also is really jerky in reverse after it it warmed up.
It is at the dealer right now. The turbo was throwing codes but after those were cleared the problem still exists. They were going to check the transmission fluid level but was to hot to get an accurate reading. So they are keeping it. 
I had a chance to talk to the shop foreman who was working on it and he got it to do what I described and knows it is not right. He seems to be quite knowledgeable. I know there is a certain order they have to diagnose things but I felt much better after talking with him, he assured me they would get it fixed.
Updates to come.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (fuforums)*

Fu...you smoke a mean pipe...Honda sells cars to teens because you can buy aftermarket parts at your local quik-e-mart, they are cheap to maintain and cookie cutter. VW sells cars to people who want something more than a rice burner.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RPIJG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPIJG* »_Fu...you smoke a mean pipe...Honda sells cars to teens because you can buy aftermarket parts at your local quik-e-mart, they are cheap to maintain and cookie cutter. VW sells cars to people who want something more than a rice burner.

Teenage and college girls? I don't think they care about cold air intakes. Their parents buy them because they are dependable and they last and they don't have the horrible reputation that VW has. I'll bet Honda and Toyota has ten times the repeat buyers that VW has. Lots of people buy a VW for the looks, styling, and diesels but how many come back and buy another one? Probably not as many.
I'm selling the Beetle as soon as it gets out of the shop and getting a Touareg V10 TDi. If that gives me problems like this one I'm pretty much done with VW. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (fuforums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuforums* »_
Teenage and college girls? I don't think they care about cold air intakes. Their parents buy them because they are dependable and they last and they don't have the horrible reputation that VW has. I'll bet Honda and Toyota has ten times the repeat buyers that VW has. Lots of people buy a VW for the looks, styling, and diesels but how many come back and buy another one? Probably not as many.
I'm selling the Beetle as soon as it gets out of the shop and getting a Touareg V10 TDi. If that gives me problems like this one I'm pretty much done with VW. Let's hope for the best.

YES, please sell your VW, cancel your Vortex account and go buy that awesome Honda you want. In the meantime, we understand you're frustrated. But plain and simple, you are coming across as a douche.
Every car manufacturer has problems, they all produce lemons on occasion. But spouting off the BS that you've been posting is both ignorant and ridiculous. As one guy said above, we're in this thread because we are the minority that have had issues. The *minority*.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
YES, please sell your VW, cancel your Vortex account and go buy that awesome Honda you want. In the meantime, we understand you're frustrated. But plain and simple, you are coming across as a douche.
Every car manufacturer has problems, they all produce lemons on occasion. But spouting off the BS that you've been posting is both ignorant and ridiculous. As one guy said above, we're in this thread because we are the minority that have had issues. The *minority*.

What about it is BS?
VW's have one of the lowest service ratings in the world. Their parts and repair prices are super high. Nothing should take 6 weeks to fix.
If you don't like what I say you don't have to resort to name calling. Using the word "douche" is not necessary. Maybe you should ignore my posts and go back to selling "ipod kits". Your input wasn't requested.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (fuforums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuforums* »_
What about it is BS?
VW's have one of the lowest service ratings in the world. Their parts and repair prices are super high. Nothing should take 6 weeks to fix.
If you don't like what I say you don't have to resort to name calling. Using the word "douche" is not necessary. Maybe you should ignore my posts and go back to selling "ipod kits". Your input wasn't requested.

The BS is the comparison between Honda and VW. If you love Honda so much, then get a Honda and leave the VW forums. Makes sense doesn't it.
I'm subbed to the thread because I want to hear about useful information regarding this problem. So I get an email for every post made in this thread.
Sorry your dealer is taking 6 weeks. Mine said three and even told me the date the part was expected to arrive. I can't blame VW for wanting to ship the parts as cheaply as possible. But this sounds more like an issue with your dealer than a VW specific issue.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (334lif3)*

I like to look at it from this perspective.
Honda's mainstream vehicles have offered very few innovative features, save maybe VTEC.
VW constantly pushes the envelope with their car design and engineering. When you push the envelope there are always bound to be problems somewhere.
Can I buy a sport handling, 200bhp/200ft-lb with a premium gearbox from honda? Nope...the SI is only thing roughly in this class, and frankly, they aren't as nice.
Your comparisons to Honda are faulty. VW has many, many repeat customers because they offer something that other manufacturers do not, and that is great handling, well powered vehicles that have a distinctly european feel, that drive for the most part like well-behaved european cars. 
Do I concede that Honda's/Toyota's are more reliable for the most part? Sure, do I think that a VW is so bad that it isn't worth owning? No. It's a cost/benefit analysis. To me the reward is well worth it.


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (RPIJG)*

Hey, all of you talking about Honda's vs VW's. Can you do that in another thread? - I am subscribed to this thread to learn about DSG issues, not Honda vs XYZ.
Thank you
Also, please don't reply - it just creates more useless traffic.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (testradav)*

On Saturday night my PRNDS were blinking, restarted the car, same problem, figured, screw it, it was late I was tired...blah blah blah, so sunday morning I go and start the car still doing it. I put the car in P, remove my foot from the brake and hear an audible click come from the shifter area, put the car back in gear and the problem went away, I think perhaps the electric safety switch may have gotten stuck.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RPIJG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPIJG* »_On Saturday night my PRNDS were blinking, restarted the car, same problem, figured, screw it, it was late I was tired...blah blah blah, so sunday morning I go and start the car still doing it. I put the car in P, remove my foot from the brake and hear an audible click come from the shifter area, put the car back in gear and the problem went away, I think perhaps the electric safety switch may have gotten stuck.

Maybe it was nothing but that problem is the dreaded DSG failure. If it happens again you might as well bring it in for a long wait. The sooner the better.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (fuforums)*

It's happened to me twice, and both times was fixed the same way. I don't think it has anything to do with the DSG as the car runs/shifts fine even with the PRNDS blinking. Just pointing out that there is a potential that some of the "catastrophe's" may not be, they could be part of a faulty safety switch.


----------



## VW_Wolfie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VW_Wolfie)*

Update:
Tuesday they finished their tests and ordered the Mechatronics. Now just have to wait for it.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VW_Wolfie)*

Took my dealer a week to fix my mechatronic unit.
I have a 2009 VW GTI (Im not sure about the build date, but I can get that later)
i had the unti replaced at 13k miles, however it had been acting up for a while.
I had really bad lurching in 1st gear and R gear (in "D" mode not sport or manual).
I asked the techs to show me what the bill would have been if it wasnt covered under warranty and it ended up being $3300


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (ViRtUaLheretic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViRtUaLheretic* »_Took my dealer a week to fix my mechatronic unit.
I have a 2009 VW GTI (Im not sure about the build date, but I can get that later)
i had the unti replaced at 13k miles, however it had been acting up for a while.
I had really bad lurching in 1st gear and R gear (in "D" mode not sport or manual).
I asked the techs to show me what the bill would have been if it wasnt covered under warranty and it ended up being $3300

Mine was 2600.00 and took 7 weeks to be fixed. My dealer is an idiot so hopefully most are not. Drives good now but I can't afford fuel anymore.


----------



## teeroy (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (fuforums)*

Just had the Mechatronic replaced on our 08 Eos (14500 miles, been acting up since 13000 or so). Took 3 weeks for the parts to come in, drove the car while waiting. Cured all problems so far. Has anyone had to have the repair done again?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (teeroy)*

My part took 3 weeks to come in also. My dealership (Delon, in Salem) told me exactly when the part would be in, and that's the day it arrived. I took the car in at noon and it was ready for pick up 2:30 the next day.
I haven't done enough driving to see if it fixed the problem, but since the master tech did all the work, and is the guy that went out with me to demo the problem. I have to imagine the problem is no longer there. Otherwise he would not have signed off. It does seem to drive smooth in the 5-10 miles I've driven it.
I asked for the old unit, but they said they have to send it in, otherwise they don't get covered for the warranty work.
So if anyone has a mech unit they were able to get back, and you don't want it. I would love to peak inside one of these things. I'm an EE, hence the name. I'm willing to pay shipping for USPS.
Let me know.


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*

Mechatronic unit for my 08 Gti on order


----------



## 1998gtis (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (observer)*

Im not saying some DSGs dont have a problem. But just to let ya know. Im tired of havin cars come in with the same complaint! From people reading this forum! the next time I get a car in and has 1 mod to it. I will void that warranty. And if you think cause ur ECM flash doesnt say Revo or Atp or what ever on it your safe. NO you are not. Ill check the WSC and 2 MVB and ill know if it was chipped and who did it. so keep ur DSG complaint going and good luck!


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
I asked for the old unit, but they said they have to send it in, otherwise they don't get covered for the warranty work.
So if anyone has a mech unit they were able to get back, and you don't want it. *I would love to peak inside one of these things.* I'm an EE, hence the name. I'm willing to pay shipping for USPS.
Let me know.

If you really want to know what goes on inside the DSG, then I highly recommend this book:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
It will tell you more than you ever want to know about the Mechatronics unit and the DSG as a whole. The best $30 you might ever spend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (1998gtis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998gtis* »_Im not saying some DSGs dont have a problem. But just to let ya know. Im tired of havin cars come in with the same complaint! From people reading this forum! the next time I get a car in and has 1 mod to it. I will void that warranty. And if you think cause ur ECM flash doesnt say Revo or Atp or what ever on it your safe. NO you are not. Ill check the WSC and 2 MVB and ill know if it was chipped and who did it. so keep ur DSG complaint going and good luck! 

Dont like it? Quit your job.
There was a legitament problem with my mechatronic unit and now that it has been replaced it works fine.
Dont be an @ss and ruin somebodies warranty because you got sand in your vag-com


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (1998gtis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998gtis* »_Im not saying some DSGs dont have a problem. But just to let ya know. Im tired of havin cars come in with the same complaint! From people reading this forum! the next time I get a car in and has 1 mod to it. I will void that warranty. And if you think cause ur ECM flash doesnt say Revo or Atp or what ever on it your safe. NO you are not. Ill check the WSC and 2 MVB and ill know if it was chipped and who did it. so keep ur DSG complaint going and good luck! 

What a bunch of BS this is!! Every transmission in a somewhat sporty vehicle should be able to withstand a little extra power. And, guess what, I bet my money on it that the chipping itself is NOT the cause of the majority of the failures. The dealers just want to hide themselves behind the SW reflash because they don't want to admit all the bugs aren't out of their transmission yet. There are countless DINAN supercharged BMW's and most of them had zero upgrades to their tranny without issues.
What about all the cars with tranny issues that are bone stock? DSG still has occasional problems, period! If you don't want to fix it, well, people will buy another make then. Way to get yourself out of business in this economy...

_Modified by luciano136 at 8:39 AM 5-14-2009_


_Modified by luciano136 at 8:40 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (1998gtis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1998gtis* »_Im not saying some DSGs dont have a problem. But just to let ya know. Im tired of havin cars come in with the same complaint! From people reading this forum! the next time I get a car in and has 1 mod to it. I will void that warranty. And if you think cause ur ECM flash doesnt say Revo or Atp or what ever on it your safe. NO you are not. Ill check the WSC and 2 MVB and ill know if it was chipped and who did it. so keep ur DSG complaint going and good luck! 

Pure ignorance dude. The mech would not be the part that fails from too much power.
Mine failed, and it failed early on, and my car is bone stock. Unless of course you count tint as a mod...


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_
If you really want to know what goes on inside the DSG, then I highly recommend this book:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
It will tell you more than you ever want to know about the Mechatronics unit and the DSG as a whole. The best $30 you might ever spend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's not the point. I want to look at one that has failed. Looking through a book won't do me any good.


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
That's not the point. I want to look at one that has failed. Looking through a book won't do me any good.


Knowledge is power. BTW, I was just trying to help. Have a nice day.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_

Knowledge is power. BTW, I was just trying to help. Have a nice day.









Yeah, I was rude. 
I just want to see what is causing the failures. If this happens again, and I'm out of warranty, then I'll have to fix it myself. Would prefer to know what I was doing when it happened rather than try and debug when I really need my car.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*

It's true, the warranty only can be voided if the part modified directly affected the part that the warranty needs service on. But, it's really hard to convince someone that tinkering with reprogramming didn't affect the mechatronics or any other computer related functions of the car. It'd be a tough case. But, if you mod your car then you are responsible for whatever it does. I agree that upping the HP and TQ probably won't affect the mechatronics unit in any way. I think mostly these have been from a bad batch from production.
Point is you gotta be careful what you do especially when you're demanding that they fix it for free.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Mine failed, and it failed early on, and my car is bone stock. Unless of course you count tint as a mod...


I guess mine too failed because of the tint, oh but I have a "mod friendly" dealer that chose to replace it out of the goodness of their heart...what a d bag!


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

*SWAP TRANSMISSION????*

2008 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T TSI Engine
12,500 Miles
Don't know build date, but I bought the car in August of 2008.
DSG started to refuse to downshift at highway speeds, and the usual 2nd into 1st THUNK. Dealer concluded it was Mechatronics unit. Dealer has had car for almost 4 week,s, and they call me today to let me know that the wrong Mechatronics unit has finally arrived.
They have decided to replace the ENTIRE TRANSMISSION, as a BRAND NEW ONE is available and will take less time to get than another Mechatronics unit. 
Should I be worried about these VW monkeys doing a complete transmission swap? Should I tell them to wait for another Mechatronics unit? Should I tell the stupid dealership to keep the damn car and get me a WOLFSBURG with a manual transmission?
Thanks for any and all advice?
_- CD


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: SWAP TRANSMISSION???? (HiTechCD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiTechCD* »_2008 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T TSI Engine
12,500 Miles
Don't know build date, but I bought the car in August of 2008.
DSG started to refuse to downshift at highway speeds, and the usual 2nd into 1st THUNK. Dealer concluded it was Mechatronics unit. Dealer has had car for almost 4 week,s, and they call me today to let me know that the wrong Mechatronics unit has finally arrived.
They have decided to replace the ENTIRE TRANSMISSION, as a BRAND NEW ONE is available and will take less time to get than another Mechatronics unit. 
Should I be worried about these VW monkeys doing a complete transmission swap? Should I tell them to wait for another Mechatronics unit? Should I tell the stupid dealership to keep the damn car and get me a WOLFSBURG with a manual transmission?
Thanks for any and all advice?
_- CD

You're kidding right? They are offering to give you a BRAND NEW tranny and you're wondering if you should make a stink? 
Be VERY grateful.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

2008 Jetta 2.0T FSI
5200 Miles
6-08 Build date
Car bucks violently when I lightly tap the accelerator, just a tiny bit. It feels like when you are about to stall a manual car and it bucks. This happens in both drive and reverse, but only sometimes. Another problem is lurching forward jerkingly most of the time in drive, and most of the time the shifter does not want to go into reverse from park.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_2008 Jetta 2.0T FSI
5200 Miles
6-08 Build date
Car bucks violently when I lightly tap the accelerator, just a tiny bit. It feels like when you are about to stall a manual car and it bucks. This happens in both drive and reverse, but only sometimes. Another problem is lurching forward jerkingly most of the time in drive, and most of the time the shifter does not want to go into reverse from park.

Sounds like a failed mechatronic unit to me...


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_2008 Jetta 2.0T FSI
5200 Miles
6-08 Build date
Car bucks violently when I lightly tap the accelerator, just a tiny bit. It feels like when you are about to stall a manual car and it bucks. This happens in both drive and reverse, but only sometimes. Another problem is lurching forward jerkingly most of the time in drive, and most of the time the shifter does not want to go into reverse from park.

i have this jerk, but no stalling. it can get pretty vicious if i want to launch fairly hard, and it's like dropping the clutch on a manual. i've since learned to just let off the brake and let the trans engage the clutch first before going deep in the throttle... or i just briefly left foot brake.
the shifter not going between reverse and park... i've had this too, but when i let go of the brake pedal and then push down harder and i can hear the interlock let go despite the dash display says it's off, and then i can shift again








i know someone else who complained to his dealer about the jerking when trying to accelerate, but it turned out to be a failed diverter valve that was causing the engine to surge. what worked for him may not be the same for everyone else... just putting it out there.


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

REPAIR UPDATE:
2008 Jetta Wolfsburg TSI Engine
DSG Transmission
My dealer and VW rep has opted to completely replace the DSG Transmission with brand new one (not re-manufactured)- Took car home today (AFTER A MONTH of being without it)
So far, so good! Reverse has never been better - smooth as silk. No more bucking like it used to.
The 2nd into 1st thunk is gone, and it now properly and SMOOTHLY downshifts at highway speeds.
I saw the bill - $7,700 (including loaner rental for 30 plus days) YOWZA. I will NEVER OWN THIS CAR OUT OF WARRANTY!
-- CD


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (HiTechCD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HiTechCD* »_REPAIR UPDATE:
2008 Jetta Wolfsburg TSI Engine
DSG Transmission
My dealer and VW rep has opted to completely replace the DSG Transmission with brand new one (not re-manufactured)- Took car home today (AFTER A MONTH of being without it)
So far, so good! Reverse has never been better - smooth as silk. No more bucking like it used to.
The 2nd into 1st thunk is gone, and it now properly and SMOOTHLY downshifts at highway speeds.
I saw the bill - $7,700 (including loaner rental for 30 plus days) YOWZA. I will NEVER OWN THIS CAR OUT OF WARRANTY!
-- CD









Yeah, there's something seriously wrong there. The parts themselves run about $3300 and the labor shouldn't be any more than the shop rate * 10 at the most. So about $700 or so for labor. I would be curious what they charged for the months worth of a loaner. That was probably the other $3700???
You said your car was completely un-drivable though, yeah?


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

Eos 2.0 Komfort - 2008
12,000 miles
Same DSG lurching/hesitation issues as described throughout VW Vortex. I'm not exactly sure at what mileage the problem started, but it got progressively worse, and I called the dealer for an appointment.
Since our dealer is a 30 minute drive, the car was warmed up and demonstrated the problem on arrival. Dealer went through their escalation process, and determined within a few hours that the issue was the mechatronics unit.
Three weeks later the new unit arrived and was installed. When I dropped the Eos off at the dealer, our service rep said that while our Eos was their first DSG problem child, he'd had three more VW's with DSG issues, an R32, a GTI and a TDI.
The car now is still shifting smoothly after a weekend of combined city and highway driving, with wheel popping starts, manual shifts, hard stops, touch n go's, etc.
Fingers crossed that this fix is permanent.
One highlight of our travails: Our dealer provided us with the absolute best customer service I have ever experienced. Throughout the process the communication was top notch, a combination of email and telephone contact. A no cost loaner was provided for both the initial four hour troubleshooting and the subsequent over nighter.
So to all VW owners or shoppers in the Southern Wisconsin/Northern Illinois area, visit Frank Boucher in Janesville, Wi. I can't say enough for how professionally this issue has been handled. I'm now a customer for life. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Craig


----------



## mdcworks (May 1, 2007)

Are there any updates from the guy who would open up the mech unit to see what the problem was? 
I had the lurching problem and changed my mechatronic unit without a warranty for about 3000$ 6 months ago (our dealers do not cover anything under warranty if your car is modded). 
Last saturday it happened again a few times but it has been good today. I dont want to pay 3-4k$ again and will try anything including snake oil and rain dance if it happens again. 
Any feedback from people who had this problem without a warranty is appreciated.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (mdcworks)*

I will make the enquiry and reply later this week. It would be helpful to know what elements are failing.
On the Eos forum I've read about multiple causes of lurching and hesitation besides the Mechatronics unit, including bad brake system sensors (apparently there is a sensor to monitor the release of the brake) and warped clutch plates. A couple owners have reported having their entire transmissions replaced after two Mechatronic unit failures.
What irritates me is my own fault: We wanted a manual transmission, but in the spring of 2008 we couldn't locate the Komfort package in the color we wanted, with a manual.
I will post a reply when I have more information.
Craig


----------



## speeds2 (Sep 26, 2006)

I will make the enquiry and reply later this week. It would be helpful to know what elements are failing.
On the Eos forum I've read about multiple causes of lurching and hesitation besides the Mechatronics unit, including bad brake system sensors (apparently there is a sensor to monitor the release of the brake) and warped clutch plates. A couple owners have reported having their entire transmissions replaced after two Mechatronic unit failures.
What irritates me is my own fault: We wanted a manual transmission, but in the spring of 2008 we couldn't locate the Komfort package in the color we wanted, with a manual.
I will post a reply when I have more information.
Craig
Hi there,
Wich brake sensor do they talk about on the EOS forum or do you have a link!


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (mdcworks)*

My service rep hasn't responded to my question regarding specifics of the Mechatronics failure. Here's a link to another forum in Australia that has a great pic of the unit. You may be able to get some detailed information from the person who posted there....if he took the picture, he may have some good tech information.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...87837
If I hear anything specific from my guy, I'll post it.
Craig


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (jetta1951)*

Well guys I am checking back in after 6k miles have been put on the new mech unit. Dreadfully enough I am getting the surging while backing up and the weird single lurch when starting from a standstill. I do NOT have the 2-1 downshift clunk anymore though. I cant believe different problems have manifested!!! It only happens again once the car has been running for at least 15-20 minutes. I will be calling my dealer to setup another appointment...


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'll add my car to the lot with problems. 
We have an 08 DSG GTI with the BPY engine. Build date is 03/08 IIRC. Car has approx 14,500 miles and the surging has been present since about 10K I'd say and has got worse. 
Happens only when car is warmed up. Seems to be worse with higher ambient/operating temps. Generally goes away after 2nd gear, but it's horrible in 1st and 2nd. The problem has some unique side effects: Awful downshifting. It's very rough and somewhat slow as well. When shifting from park or from neutral, or when coming to a stop - the engine bogs down, then pops back up normal idle. That's how I know it will start lurching. For instance if I started the car cold and all is well, then drive for a bit, then come to a stop and it drops down to below like 700 rpm when I come to a stop, I know it will start surging when I go to take off. Sure as daylight, it does it every time. Also if I shift into neutral, then back into drive, the RPM will drop almost to a stall, then pop back up and stabilize. Going to dealer friday, we'll see what they come up with.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey, I just replaced mine with a slightly used one from HPA (from a 2007 GLI) Everything is perfect once again. In the next week or two I'll pull it apart and try to figure out whats wrong with them.


----------



## PhilipM (Sep 2, 2005)

2005.5 Jetta TDI
62767 Miles
pieces of springs visible in inspection holes after horrible noises started while driving.


_Modified by PhilipM at 9:09 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## CWr32vdub (Jun 28, 2008)

2008 R32
6700 miles
Failed mechtronics unit.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (CWr32vdub)*

07 GTI 37,500 miles
Hard shifts from P to R or D
Hard shift 2-3
Reverse sometimes not engaging and flashing R on mfd
Dealer called to say they are replacing mechatronics. Good news is that he said they are not showing as backorder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gonna be scary once warranty is up though


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*

Wow that's the first 07 I've seen.


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

2009 VW EOS LUx 2800 miles. Same problem. In dealer service now waiting for Mechatronics unit which customer service rep said could take 6-8 weeks. I'm contacting an attorney.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_1. 2008 GTI (purchased in Apr, 08 so not sure of exact mfr. date.)
2. 19500 miles
3. Around last summer, started to get some surging when creeping in 1st gear. Usually around a parking lot with people and cars moving around and also on a hot day. Figured it was just not used to creeping at that speed and maybe the fluid was really warm. Winter time, no issues, DSG works like a charm (also seems to always work great for the first 5 minutes after starting after having not been driven in a while, regardless of temperature). 
Now as the weather is starting to warm up again, its more noticeable that something is not right. Creeping in 1st is choppy. Starting from a full-stop (most noticeably on an incline), it is choppy and sometimes even 'bucks', like it missed catching the gear or something. Reverse is very choppy and inconsistent and also causes the bucking. Once in 2nd gear moving forward, it shifts fine all the way up to 6th and back down to 1st, in D or M.
My 20k service is coming up soon and I'm going to be sure to drive it around for a while before taking it in so that if they claim this is normal, they can take it out with me and that thing will chop and buck up any hill guaranteed, in D or R.
I love this transmission, but I have lost some love for the car now cause I know it's not right. I hope VW is on track to solve why so many of these mechatronic units seem to be falling out of calibration or just plain failing. I also hope I can find a dealership that is aware of the problem and knows what to look for as soon as I say the word mechatronic.

UPDATE:
Took mine in to VW for 20k service. Mentioned the problems above. When I picked my car up, they said they "couldn't find any codes and it drove fine". The only thing they did was tighten my engine and transmission mounts which doesn't surprise me seeing as how the roads in NH and Boston are nearly third world quality. I'm surprised the car hasn't broken a mount or strut yet.
Anyways, looks like I'll have to take it to another dealership who actually has a clue about this problem because clearly this dealership is out of the loop, didn't listen or didn't care enough to do some more research to solve my problem.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
Anyways, looks like I'll have to take it to another dealership who actually has a clue about this problem because clearly this dealership is out of the loop, didn't listen or didn't care enough to do some more research to solve my problem.

You're going to have to take it in warm and have them do a ride along. You will also need to have them take it up and down some hills slowly.
They won't see the problem if the car has a chance to sit. 
I have my new mech unit in, but I swear I'm "tainted" now. It "feels" "normal", most of the time, but I am so sensitive to the problem now, it's impossible to get over it.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
Anyways, looks like I'll have to take it to another dealership who actually has a clue 

I'll bet you went to manchester...
I used to go there and now I go to Walker VW in barre VT. Little more of a drive but I have never experienced better customer service


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (vdubobsession)*

yep, i've never had an issue with manchester until today. 
i never enjoyed the attitude of their staff, but they never mis-treated me but i had a feeling they would be stupmed when i started talking about mechatronics and the many, many threads and individual owners of 08-09 gti's, eos', etc who are experiencing these issues. but they cast me aside as another clueless owner who should just leave things be until a code is thrown. Not everything that can go wrong with these cars throws a code! If my windshield shatters, will they refuse to fix it because there's no code?!?!
exaggerated point, but still, I had a small window of time to get this looked at and diagnosed.
I drove it around for a while to get it warmed up and then tested it on some hills near the dealership to see if it would act up but it didn't do it of course. After I drive it home following the appointment, I go to reverse up my driveway, uphill and sure enough, she bucks her way up the driveway. grrr.
UPDATE: Dealership called today to ask how my appointment went. I assumed this call was to make sure I give all 10's on my survey when they call me. Well, I told the girl my transmission wasn't fixed and 10 mintues later, I'm talking to the service manager. So, looks like Manchester VW is going to do their best to take care of me. Have to wait until next week to see what they do, but hopefully I'll resolve this issue eventually.


_Modified by csc129 at 8:46 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_I have my new mech unit in, but I swear I'm "tainted" now. It "feels" "normal", most of the time, but I am so sensitive to the problem now, it's impossible to get over it.

I am the same way too, I am scarred for life. Yesterday I went driving around again to check the operation in all gears, highway speed, city streets, D and S, and reverse. I still have the surging in reverse and the "jump" off the line when warmed up(20-30 min of driving). I have an appointment scheduled for Wednesday; my service writer couldn't believe I was having problems with my "new" mech unit, lol. Man I hope they are not on backorder still... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_
I am the same way too, I am scarred for life. Yesterday I went driving around again to check the operation in all gears, highway speed, city streets, D and S, and reverse. * I still have the surging in reverse and the "jump" off the line when warmed up(20-30 min of driving).* I have an appointment scheduled for Wednesday; my service writer couldn't believe I was having problems with my "new" mech unit, lol. Man I hope they are not on backorder still... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Well it also depends on your throttle application. If you nail the throttle from a stop everytime, the DSG can get a bit psychotic. I noticed this when I first bought my GTI.
Then I tried experimenting and found that if I just use 10-15% throttle for about a second or so to let the clutches engage then add more throttle it takes off smoothly every time. This is the same way you would drive a conventional transmission. You let the clutch out while applying _some_ gas and then get on the throttle more after the clutch is engaged.
I know this sounds more complicated than it really is, but it works. 
Maybe some of the other DSG owners can chime in and explain it better.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_
Well it also depends on your throttle application. If you nail the throttle from a stop everytime, the DSG can get a bit psychotic. I noticed this when I first bought my GTI.
Then I tried experimenting and found that if I just use 10-15% throttle for about a second or so to let the clutches engage then add more throttle it takes off smoothly every time. This is the same way you would drive a conventional transmission. You let the clutch out while applying _some_ gas and then get on the throttle more after the clutch is engaged.
I know this sounds more complicated than it really is, but it works. 
Maybe some of the other DSG owners can chime in and explain it better.









I hear ya man, I am not nailing the throttle...that would pretty explain what I am experiencing if that were the case. I am giving it barely any throttle just to get it off the line and it causes it to "jump" forward. 
We'll see how the service goes on Wednesday; with the surging while in reverse I bet I see another mech unit being replaced.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just test drove a 2007 GTI yesterday that I'm close to buying. Thanks to this thread, I really paid attention the the tranny but luckily it was really smooth. Car has 20k miles so hopefully this one was part of a good batch.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I just test drove a 2007 GTI yesterday that I'm close to buying. Thanks to this thread, I really paid attention the the tranny but luckily it was really smooth. Car has 20k miles so hopefully this one was part of a good batch.

Its hard to say, I made it to 35K of hard drivin before I had a problem. I used to have the "thank god its not me" attitude and now its







I still don't have my car back but its only been a week


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_
Its hard to say, I made it to 35K of hard drivin before I had a problem. I used to have the "thank god its not me" attitude and now its







I still don't have my car back but its only been a week

Any engine performance mods on the car?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I will most likely just get an extended powertrain warranty. Then I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I will most likely just get an extended powertrain warranty. Then I don't have to worry about it.

how does that work? is it factory extended, or 3rd party?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
how does that work? is it factory extended, or 3rd party?

You can buy it through VW or a third party. Contact Chris (10yearyet) in the following thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=8
He offers some good rates. The price depends on your mileage; it goes in slots though, for example between 15k and 25k miles, you pay the same rate and the miles and years get added from that point on. So, say you buy a 7y/100kmi extended warranty at 24k miles, then you are good for another 7 years or 124k miles.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Our dealer has determined that the mechatronics unit needs replacing. 
There is a wait on them of about 2-3 weeks while VW engineers sort out some programming I am being told. We are going to pickup the car in the mean time and will return it for service when the unit arrives.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_Our dealer has determined that the mechatronics unit needs replacing. 
There is a wait on them of about 2-3 weeks while VW engineers sort out some programming I am being told. We are going to pickup the car in the mean time and will return it for service when the unit arrives.

Thanks for the update! 
Glad they are going to replace yours, hopefully everything works out smoothly...sorry I had to.








I am eagerly anticipating my service appt tomorrow, I too hope they will be replacing my *2nd* faulty mech unit... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ncoelho26 (Nov 24, 2007)

1) 2007 Fahrenheit gti
2) 13800
3) when the car had about 3500 miles on the clock my DSG went south and began to lurch from stops and mis- shift into 2nd. it made all kinds of wierd noises and felt really wierd. dealership replaced the whole transmission free of charge.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (ncoelho26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncoelho26* »_1) 2007 Fahrenheit gti
2) 13800
3) when the car had about 3500 miles on the clock my DSG went south and began to lurch from stops and mis- shift into 2nd. it made all kinds of wierd noises and felt really wierd. dealership replaced the whole transmission free of charge.

Makes me wonder how much warranty money has probably been wasted by replacing transmissions when the mechatronic unit may have been the only problem...


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_1. 2008 GTI (purchased in Apr, 08 so not sure of exact mfr. date.)
2. 19500 miles
3. Around last summer, started to get some surging when creeping in 1st gear. Usually around a parking lot with people and cars moving around and also on a hot day. Figured it was just not used to creeping at that speed and maybe the fluid was really warm. Winter time, no issues, DSG works like a charm (also seems to always work great for the first 5 minutes after starting after having not been driven in a while, regardless of temperature). 
Now as the weather is starting to warm up again, its more noticeable that something is not right. Creeping in 1st is choppy. Starting from a full-stop (most noticeably on an incline), it is choppy and sometimes even 'bucks', like it missed catching the gear or something. Reverse is very choppy and inconsistent and also causes the bucking. Once in 2nd gear moving forward, it shifts fine all the way up to 6th and back down to 1st, in D or M.
My 20k service is coming up soon and I'm going to be sure to drive it around for a while before taking it in so that if they claim this is normal, they can take it out with me and that thing will chop and buck up any hill guaranteed, in D or R.
I love this transmission, but I have lost some love for the car now cause I know it's not right. I hope VW is on track to solve why so many of these mechatronic units seem to be falling out of calibration or just plain failing. I also hope I can find a dealership that is aware of the problem and knows what to look for as soon as I say the word mechatronic.

UPDATE: Dropped my GTI off again at the dealership to give them a second stab at diagnosing the problem. I started talking about the mechatronics and this forum and the service advisor wouldnt hear any of it because its all from the web. Fine.
Good thing is the tech drove it and it finally acted up for him and he knows somethings not right with it. They are keeping the car and will be in touch with VofA starting tomorrow to run tests and see whats what.
Meanwhile, I get to tool around in a 2010 Hyundai Sonata. Yeah.
Makes me appreciate my car, however defective, that much more.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*

wow. a sonata. i better stop complaining about the stripper base model jetta that was lent to me with the mystery stain in the back seat


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_... the mystery stain in the back seat

















I was given a fully decked out Passat with power everything. It was a good day.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*

yes the last time i was there i was given a nice leather 2.0T passat, but between then and now it was sold and now i'm in the jetta... 
... but it could be worse (sonata! eeek







)


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*

*Update:* The service writer called me and stated that the shop foreman is involved with my car's issue. It is in a "VTA" status as of right now, which I think means Volkswagen Technical Assistance, the tech line they call to see how to proceed with complicated issues. They are waiting for a "call back" to see what needs to be done. It will be interesting to see if they just replace the mech unit or throw in the towel and replace the whole damn transmission. Either way I do not care, I just want a car that operates correctly. Hopefully tomorrow will tell...
My loaner is an '06 Jetta 2.0T Pkg 2 with...............................yes, none other than DSG! This car is as smooth as butta when shifting up, down, and in sport mode. Being able to directly compare my car to this one, its like a night and day difference. I love the HID's!


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
UPDATE: Dropped my GTI off again at the dealership .....* I started talking about the mechatronics and this forum* and the service advisor wouldnt hear any of it because its all from the web. Fine.









As a general rule of thumb, you never want to mention anything you heard about on the Internet or try to offer any advise that might help.
Just tell them the symptoms as best you can and leave it at that.
From your point of view you might be 100% genuine in helping them resolve the problem quickly. However, from _their_ point of view it is not perceived as help at all. If anything it can come across like you are trying to tell them how to do their job.








I'm not in the automotive business, but I am a service tech and I can tell you from experience that it is just the way it goes.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Slickvic)*

*Update 2:*
Well guys looks like VofA is replacing the WHOLE transmission!








It is on order and should be in the shop by Wednesday. Hopefully this will cure ALL of the issues I have been experiencing with the current trans. And to think my car only has 11k miles...


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_
As a general rule of thumb, you never want to mention anything you heard about on the Internet or try to offer any advise that might help.
Just tell them the symptoms as best you can and leave it at that.
From your point of view you might be 100% genuine in helping them resolve the problem quickly. However, from _their_ point of view it is not perceived as help at all. If anything it can come across like you are trying to tell them how to do their job.








I'm not in the automotive business, but I am a service tech and I can tell you from experience that it is just the way it goes.


I think that is a matter of personal preference. My car was the first my dealer had seen with DSG issues. I told them where I had been reading about other cars with the same issue having the mechatronics unit replaced. Two days later he thanked me and told me I was right and had probably saved them some time with diagnosis.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_
I think that is a matter of personal preference. My car was the first my dealer had seen with DSG issues. I told them where I had been reading about other cars with the same issue having the mechatronics unit replaced. Two days later he thanked me and told me I was right and had probably saved them some time with diagnosis. 

I would also have to agree. My dealer was also grateful I brought in the printout of this thread and they even called the other dealership mentioned.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_
As a general rule of thumb, you never want to mention anything you heard about on the Internet or try to offer any advise that might help.
Just tell them the symptoms as best you can and leave it at that.
From your point of view you might be 100% genuine in helping them resolve the problem quickly. However, from _their_ point of view it is not perceived as help at all. If anything it can come across like you are trying to tell them how to do their job.








I'm not in the automotive business, but I am a service tech and I can tell you from experience that it is just the way it goes.


Telling them to do their job would be me telling them to replace a mechatronics. I didn't do that. I gave them detailed descriptions of the problem and told them my best *guess* was the mechatronics based on what I had read from other people who have had the exact same symptoms of me. As soon as I said the words "internet forum" the service rep. treated me like I was a UFO conspiracy theorist.
When lots of people have the same issue with the same car and are given the same fix, is that not a big clue?
I'm a pilot and there's an industry joke about pilots trying to fix airplanes when they break. But I have a serious problem when someone comes back to me and says "well there are no codes so there's nothing we can do". In the plane I fly, if our wing falls off, the computer doesn't 'throw any codes' either, so does that mean it's not broken?
Thankfully, when I went to grab my stuff out of my car, I ran into the mechanic that drove it and told him as much info as I could and he thanked me saying it would help. Guess I can't help the pilot in me trying to fix my own car.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Giving someone as much information as possible is definitely not a bad thing, as long as you're not lecturing someone. My mechanic actually called ME once about a typical Merc ML issue because he knows how well I research my stuff. 
Since he only occasionally works on Mercedes (BMW is his specialty), I could point him in the right direction and he was able to fix it faster.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
Telling them to do their job would be me telling them to replace a mechatronics. I didn't do that. I gave them detailed descriptions of the problem and told them my best *guess* was the mechatronics based on what I had read from other people who have had the exact same symptoms of me. As soon as I said the words "internet forum" the service rep. treated me like I was a UFO conspiracy theorist.
When lots of people have the same issue with the same car and are given the same fix, is that not a big clue?
I'm a pilot and there's an industry joke about pilots trying to fix airplanes when they break. But I have a serious problem when someone comes back to me and says "well there are no codes so there's nothing we can do". In the plane I fly, if our wing falls off, the computer doesn't 'throw any codes' either, so does that mean it's not broken?
Thankfully, when I went to grab my stuff out of my car, I ran into the mechanic that drove it and told him as much info as I could and he thanked me saying it would help. Guess I can't help the pilot in me trying to fix my own car. 

The big point here is how you approach the situation as to what the possible outcome of the conversation will be. The service guys I work with I know all too well, unfortunately.







I tell them exactly whats going on with the car, and my best guess as to what might be causing the problem. I know they have a certain protocol they follow, I am merely trying to give them a better idea of whats happening and to save time and money. I always speak in a respectful manner and always listen to what they have to say. Just think about half of the crap they listen to all day...its probably mind boggling. 
my $0.02


_Modified by Akira at 2:19 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

Called the dealership today to get an update. Apparently they determined that the valve body needs to be replaced and they are looking for one. They will update me on Monday...
Found this thread when I typed in 'Mechatronic Valve Body'.
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=4430512
No idea if its the same thing.


_Modified by csc129 at 7:15 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## VW_Wolfie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

Car goes in Monday for a mechatronics replacement. Been almost 6 weeks and part finally came in.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*

It's now official. Mechatronics ordered from Germany. Should arrive early next week for install.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*

Early next week is optimistic....I think the part is on a 3-4 week backorder. Hope for your sake I am wrong but I am 2 weeks and counting waiting for my mechatronics to come it. I am driving a junk dodge avenger that smells like cigarette smoke


----------



## VW_Wolfie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VW_Wolfie)*

Mechatronics has been replaced. So far so good.


----------



## VW_Wolfie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VW_Wolfie)*

Forgot to mention. As I was leaving the dealership, I went to use my Aux port, didn't work. Went right back and had them look at it. Radio threw a fault code and the whole thing will need to be replaced. Funny thing was I used the port all the way to the dealership without issue.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VW_Wolfie)*

Picked my gti up last night after mechatronics replacement, shifts better than when I first bought it. Now the test of time...


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (vdubobsession)*

congrats. so jealous. I want my damn car back already and its only been a week. Called today again and they insist the unit is scheduled to be delivered monday or tuesday although they were leaning towards tuesday. So hoping that it's ready by Wednesday or Thursday if they are busy.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_Picked my gti up last night after mechatronics replacement, shifts better than when I first bought it. Now the test of time...

Curious...others have posted that their aux port did not function after the mechatronics replacement. Is yours working??


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*

No problems with my iPod adapter but my car has started lurching again. I spent 2 hours in traffic heading up to Portland this evening and wanted to kill something. Rough up shifts, hard down shifts, it was miserable. I picked up a bunch of gear from ikea and went to back in when I arrived home and the damn thing would lurch if I gave it any gas. So my car lasted what, 3k miles one or two months?
Anyone else have issues with their second mech unit? The car is NO longer fun to drive. Lurching isn't anywhere as near as bad as it was before, so I imagine it will be really hard convincing my dealership it's another bad mech. Will probably have to live with it until the lurching gets REALLY REALLY bad.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_No problems with my iPod adapter but my car has started lurching again. I spent 2 hours in traffic heading up to Portland this evening and wanted to kill something. Rough up shifts, hard down shifts, it was miserable. I picked up a bunch of gear from ikea and went to back in when I arrived home and the damn thing would lurch if I gave it any gas. So my car lasted what, 3k miles one or two months?
Anyone else have issues with their second mech unit? The car is NO longer fun to drive. Lurching isn't anywhere as near as bad as it was before, so I imagine it will be really hard convincing my dealership it's another bad mech. Will probably have to live with it until the lurching gets REALLY REALLY bad. 
























































































































































































My 2nd mech unit lasted 6k miles...bring it in and let them know whats going on. You do not have to "convince" the dealership of anything. They will run their diagnosis and will more than likely end up calling the tech line for the best course of action. Its not your fault the dsg is acting up again, just schedule an appointment. Good luck and keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*2009 jetta tdi 889 miles*

2009 
vw jetta tdi
889 miles
This car had been to the dealer twice now. It is still at the dealer seeking a repair for DSG issues. Shifting into neutral at 70mph then not finding a gear until it coasts down to 45mph...surging high revs etc..will scare the pants off your passengers..not cool. Pulling away from an off ramp stop sign the car did the jerk jerk jerk alot for about 10 seconds almost causing a t bone collision. NHTSA has been notified..car is at the dealer... My digging has found that the TCM itself and or the trans temp sensor is the fault of this possible catostophic issue for VW North America. Another audi 5000 for vw..this time it has nothing to do with pedal placement...this dsg could destroy VW.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

The TCM stores fault readings that lets the tech know that the trans had overheated. Your ECM will not have any stored codes. They are keeping a lid on potential billion dollar liability for VW. If your VW dealer tells you there are no TCM readings...BS Every time your p-s lights up and blinks at you there is a fault stored in the TCM. If your dealer tells your otherwise...they are lying to you. Period. Ask any BMW tech where they get there smg codes from...not the ecm...The tcm holds the answer to your problems. Potential audi 5000 for vw.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*2009 jetta tdi less than a thousand miles*

TCM unit...temp senor failure...had any problem with your cooling fans not coming on?????


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 889 miles (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_2009 
vw jetta tdi
889 miles
This car had been to the dealer twice now. NHTSA has been notified..car is at the dealer... My digging has found that the TCM itself and or the trans temp sensor is the fault of this *possible catostophic issue for VW North America*. Another audi 5000 for vw..this time it has nothing to do with pedal placement...*this dsg could destroy VW*.

Thanx for the info and drama. But I seriously doubt this will destroy VW.








So far we have only seen this reported by a few people. You have to remember that this is an automotive based site. So if 25 or even 100 or more folks report the same problem, it does not necessarily mean an epidemic of failed DSG units.
Most likely a TSB will be issued and the faulty part will be replaced. I am interested to see how NHTSA will respond to this.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 889 miles (Slickvic)*

*UPDATE:* Well I got the car back today after getting a WHOLE new transmission...it now drives like a whole new car! It now has a very smooth take off from stops, no more jerky lurching or sudden jumps off the line. Its like driving two totally different cars if you can imagine that; I now have a direct comparison of two different DSG trans in my car. I cant believe I have been dealing with all the "crap" with the bad unit. 
The cost for replacing the transmission was *$6,300.00!!!* 
Whats also nice is that they also replaced my battery and fixed the alignment of my steering wheel issue after they had to do a mandatory alignment. I've always hated how my wheel was crooked to the left just slightly since I got the car, its all good now. For the battery I have no clue why they did it but I'm not complaining. 
I hope everyone who is having DSG issues gets everything sorted out. Good luck everyone!


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 889 miles (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_*UPDATE:* Well I got the car back today after getting a WHOLE new transmission...it now drives like a whole new car! It now has a very smooth take off from stops, no more jerky lurching or sudden jumps off the line. Its like driving two totally different cars if you can imagine that; I now have a direct comparison of two different DSG trans in my car. I cant believe I have been dealing with all the "crap" with the bad unit. 
The cost for replacing the transmission was *$6,300.00!!!* 
Whats also nice is that they also replaced my battery and fixed the alignment of my steering wheel issue after they had to do a mandatory alignment. I've always hated how my wheel was crooked to the left just slightly since I got the car, its all good now. For the battery I have no clue why they did it but I'm not complaining. 
I hope everyone who is having DSG issues gets everything sorted out. Good luck everyone!









That's sweet, wish I was getting my whole tranny replaced.
Part of me hopes this mechatronics thing doesn't do it so they replace the whole deal.

I was supposed to get my mechatronics today, but guess what? Magically now they can't find one in the country and it won't be coming from Germany until, you guessed it, 2-3 weeks!!
Surprisingly though, they offered to give me my car back until the part gets in (methinks to avoid a possible lemon-law action when my car would have hit the 30 day mark of being out of commission).
I accepted because its not a safety issue with my problems, just an annoyance and potentially long term damaging i think. Anyways, liability's on them if something happens anyway cause they gave me back a defective car.
Thank god, I was getting so sick of that hyundai. drives like a boat. I'd take my first gear/reverse jerkiness over that POS any day.


----------



## fsknap (Dec 5, 2006)

My DSG Problems started at 11K and now at 16K the problems seens to be getting worse. My Mechatronic is on backorder and VWoA has said is a part VIN specific (some BS) and the part can take up to 2 months to get in.
I'm still waiting for the part to come. The only thing I'm glad is that my car is a lease and this car will go back to VW and I will not have to worry once the car is out of warranty.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

The only thing I did notice on ours is a rather rough shift from 1st to 2nd in manual mode when the car is cold. This *might* be normal though since the cold fluid might have something to do with it. I thoroughly tested it uphill backing up and in 1st without issues.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_2008 Jetta 2.0T FSI
5200 Miles
6-08 Build date
Car bucks violently when I lightly tap the accelerator, just a tiny bit. It feels like when you are about to stall a manual car and it bucks. This happens in both drive and reverse, but only sometimes. Another problem is lurching forward jerkingly most of the time in drive, and most of the time the shifter does not want to go into reverse from park.

6050 miles
Bringing my car into the dealership to inspect the transmission today. Will update when I hear from them.
Problem has worsened to include very rough launches (jolting) when the throttle is applied quickly but not too far down from a stop or idle-crawl (which surges).


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
6050 miles
Bringing my car into the dealership to inspect the transmission today. Will update when I hear from them.
Problem has worsened to include very rough launches (jolting) when the throttle is applied quickly but not too far down from a stop or idle-crawl (which surges).

Definitely sounds like a malfunctioning mech unit...keep us posted. Make sure they drive it around for at least 20-30 minutes.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
6050 miles
Bringing my car into the dealership to inspect the transmission today. Will update when I hear from them.


"....TECH ALSO ROAD TESTED VEHICLE WITH SHOP FORMAN AND FOUND THAT SHIFT POINTS ARE TO MANUFACTURER SPEC. SLIGHT LURCHING FORWARD DURING LIGHT ACCELERATION IS CHARACTERISTIC OF THIS TRANSMISSION. TECH RAN GFF AND THERE ARE NO FAULT CODES PRESENT. CONTACTED TECH LINE AND NO TECH BULLETINS APPLY TO THIS VEHICLE. VEHICLE IS OPERATING PER MANUFACTURER DESIGN AT THIS TIME."


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
"....TECH ALSO ROAD TESTED VEHICLE WITH SHOP FORMAN AND FOUND THAT SHIFT POINTS ARE TO MANUFACTURER SPEC. SLIGHT LURCHING FORWARD DURING LIGHT ACCELERATION IS CHARACTERISTIC OF THIS TRANSMISSION. TECH RAN GFF AND THERE ARE NO FAULT CODES PRESENT. CONTACTED TECH LINE AND NO TECH BULLETINS APPLY TO THIS VEHICLE. VEHICLE IS OPERATING PER MANUFACTURER DESIGN AT THIS TIME." 

Drive it around until the problems are obvious. Take it back in and go out with the tech. Have them drive it up and down a hill with a decent incline. They will find it then.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
Drive it around until the problems are obvious. Take it back in and go out with the tech. Have them drive it up and down a hill with a decent incline. They will find it then.








 
We tried







. We drove all around trying to make it do it, but of course it would not. Of course. He took it for a drive, but I don't think he drove it in a way which makes it do it, which is very light accelerator pressing. He felt the surging idle creep on an incline and said it was normal. Ugh. I'll come back in July.


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

It shouldn't buck or surge. When on an incline it should slowly pull forward when you let off the brake. If it's not doing that then you need to make them test it again. Call VW customer care if you can't get them to do anything. It should run perfectly. Get it fixed then sell before your warranty runs out!


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_ 
We tried







. We drove all around trying to make it do it, but of course it would not. Of course. He took it for a drive, but I don't think he drove it in a way which makes it do it, which is very light accelerator pressing. He felt the surging idle creep on an incline and said it was normal. Ugh. I'll come back in July.

IMO, no amount of surging is normal. Our new Mechatronics unit has been installed for about 2K miles (total car miles 17K), and I'm still amazed at how smoothly the transmission handles inclines, reverse, launches, and driving, I mean creeping, in Chicago rush hour. I only hope this honeymoon lasts.
I'm not sure where you are in the Chicago area, but when I took my Eos in to Frank Boucher in Janesville, they treated us like gold. Arranged a free loaner, and they put the car through their trouble shooting escalation procedure while we went out for breakfast. By noon the diagnosis was complete. Ours was the first Mech unit they've seen fail, but since then, our service advisor says they've seen several more, so I believe they know a bad one when they drive it.
We had to wait a couple of weeks for the replacement unit, but our car was driveable. Another free loaner overnight for the final fix.
The dealership is just off I-90, and is about 90 minutes from Woodfield Mall. Don't know who your dealer is, or your history with them, but if you get too frustrated, and travel to Janesville isn't out of the question, Boucher might be worth a shot. 
Good luck in any case.
Craig


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_ 
We tried







. We drove all around trying to make it do it, but of course it would not. Of course. He took it for a drive, but I don't think he drove it in a way which makes it do it, which is very light accelerator pressing. He felt the surging idle creep on an incline and said it was normal. Ugh. I'll come back in July.

How long did you/they drive it around for? It has to be driven at least 20-30 minutes to get the fluid nice and hot. If your mech unit is bad, it will surge everytime, up inclines, reverse, from a stop, what ever the case may be. If they do this again and you still get no resolve contact VW customer care and open a case with them like fuforums stated. Good luck.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Akira)*

my DSG has an unusual behavior when shifting down from 4th to 3rd, and occasionally from 3rd to 2nd. i have asked many DSG owners and nobody reports having experienced it. 
here's a description:
- light on the throttle, steady input
- cruising between 2k-3k rpm
- in M mode
downshift and it hangs for up to 2 full seconds with no throttle usually about 1.5 seconds. like it is in limbo. this is always when i'm downshifting to get in the powerband for a pass or similar maneuver, and it reliably craps out for long enough to ruin the effort to complete the maneuver. it was suggested to me that the R32 fueling hiccup recall may fix the issue. haven't completed that yet. next step past that would be to flash the DSG with aftermarket software, but that's too expensive. when i've described this to VW service writers, they go numb... too subtle an issue for them to take responsibility for. anyone report anything similar?


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (cheeebs)*

This pisses me off just reading this.
2008 GTI
1-2008 build date
20k miles
I've told the dealer about this problem since 15,000 miles. The service advisor just keeps telling me "it is normal for the transmission". He then goes on to tell me about 2 other people he has talked to with the same issues. I went on to tell him how is it normal when it only does it when hot? Also, it didn't do it when I first bought the car. Reverse is like trying to control a bucking bronco. 1st isn't much better. When cold and driving hard and shifting into 2nd (in manual mode) it's like the transmission can't find 2nd gear. Just get really high revs, then it pops in. 
I am now literally trying to beat the hell out of this car so some problem does happen and then cannot ignore me anymore.
On my 20k mile service today they stated, "COULD NOT FIND PROBLEM WITH TRANSMISSION. WORKING AS DESIGNED. NORMAL FOR DSG TRANSMISSION." 








Maybe I'll try VW Customer Care. Sounds like a real fun phone call.


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!* »_This pisses me off just reading this.
2008 GTI
1-2008 build date
20k miles
I've told the dealer about this problem since 15,000 miles. The service advisor just keeps telling me "it is normal for the transmission". On my 20k mile service today they stated, "COULD NOT FIND PROBLEM WITH TRANSMISSION. WORKING AS DESIGNED. NORMAL FOR DSG TRANSMISSION." 








*Maybe I'll try VW Customer Care.* Sounds like a real fun phone call.

You most certainly should call VW customer care. Tell them that you are 100% certain that your car is *not* operating correctly and that the dealer refuses to fix it. Remind them that you are the customer and you are not being cared for. 


_Modified by Slickvic at 6:36 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Slickvic)*

tell them about the documentation of this problem on the vortex! tell them you know for a fact TONS OF OTHERS are getting this issue covered under warranty all over America, hell take print outs of this forum into the dealer!
they can't deny it's a problem if 1000s of others are dealing with it.
damn i hate VW service departments. and they claim they're trying to follow the Lexus model for customer service LOL vwoa


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_
damn i hate VW service departments. and they claim they're trying to follow the Lexus model for customer service LOL vwoa

i don't see how they can achieve that. my mom has an old lexus that gets dealer serviced, and the only reason they can provide such great service is because their products have little to no issues. owners are happy, which is something that is easily reciprocated by the customer service staff. in fact, her lexus dealer at most times do not have more than 2 people working the counter. 10 years and it's been broken only twice, and everything else was just regular maintenance.
and me? less than 2 years old and i've had to go back 3 times in the last two months, and the last time i went the car was grounded for over 3 weeks. they have at most 5 people working the service counter and it's chaos with everyone furious that something has broken on their vw again... even though my dealer has been great to me so far, i don't know how they manage it.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_*tell them about the documentation of this problem on the vortex!* tell them you know for a fact TONS OF OTHERS are getting this issue covered under warranty all over America, *hell take print outs of this forum into the dealer!*
they can't deny it's a problem if *1000s* of others are dealing with it.

Trying to tell the service writer about "documentation on VWVortex," "1000's of others dealing with it," and "taking a print out of this thread into the dealer" are going to get you NO WHERE with the 99% of the dealerships out there. They do not care about the internet forums or whats going on with the rest of the people having "issues" across America. Hopefully they will follow their procedure with diagnosing the issue you have given them "to the best of their ability." 
If you do not get the answer you are looking for:
1. Contact VWoA
2. Try a different dealership
See if they have called into the "VW Tech Assistance" line as part of their diagnosis procedure. They are the ones who ultimately make the decision on what they need to do if the tech/foreman gets stuck at the dealership. 
Take this as you will, remember this is only my opinion...Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Akira)*

Having my Mechatronics unit replaced on Thursday. I have a funny feeling that that is not the only issue. While pulling away on an incline the car does not immediately release the brake and almost dies when it does....faulty brake sensor? Since new the car also had a funny rattling noise during shifts. From the VW DSG manual this points to a faulty DMF (dual mass flywheel)







Hope this is not the case.
BTW, my friend with a 2006 A3 DSG that never had DSG issues is also in the process of having his entire box replaced at 63k miles......exactly 3k miles after the warranty expired. Started to severely leak oil (oil sweat). Luckily he extended the warranty to 70k miles otherwise he also would've had to fork out close to $7k!!!
I'll definitely sell mine before the warranty expires! Seems like the DSG box is a ticking time bomb


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_
Trying to tell the service writer about "documentation on VWVortex," "1000's of others dealing with it," and "taking a print out of this thread into the dealer" are going to get you NO WHERE with the 99% of the dealerships out there. They do not care about the internet forums or whats going on with the rest of the people having "issues" across America. Hopefully they will follow their procedure with diagnosing the issue you have given them "to the best of their ability." 
If you do not get the answer you are looking for:
1. Contact VWoA
2. Try a different dealership
See if they have called into the "VW Tech Assistance" line as part of their diagnosis procedure. They are the ones who ultimately make the decision on what they need to do if the tech/foreman gets stuck at the dealership. 
Take this as you will, remember this is only my opinion...Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




Ya tell someone who lives in a more dealership desolate area to try a a different dealership. I know areas of my state where there's 1 vw dealership and not another for 100 miles or more.
That's insane.
Say what you will, but if a dealer is going to deny there's an issue when THERE IS, then VW should take them off of the network. But whatevs.
vw service FTL


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_

Ya tell someone who lives in a more dealership desolate area to try a a different dealership. I know areas of my state where there's 1 vw dealership and not another for 100 miles or more.
That's insane.
Say what you will, but if a dealer is going to deny there's an issue when THERE IS, then VW should take them off of the network. But whatevs.
vw service FTL

...I do remember stating to contact *VWoA Customer Care* first...








edit: I do hope that this issue gets taken care of more swiftly than your 1st transmission fiasco with the 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Akira at 11:16 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## ikers (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_

Ya tell someone who lives in a more dealership desolate area to try a a different dealership. I know areas of my state where there's 1 vw dealership and not another for 100 miles or more.
That's insane.
Say what you will, but if a dealer is going to deny there's an issue when THERE IS, then VW should take them off of the network. But whatevs.
vw service FTL

Yeah, nearest other VW dealer to me is about 170 miles..hah. Unfortunately I think it would be worth the drive though. I used to use them when living there and they basically did whatever I wanted under warranty.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*

2009 Wolfie DSG/TSI
Only 857 miles
By now, all us Jetta folks with 2.0T/DSG cars probably got our Safety Recall Notice in the mail regarding the axle/joint bolts... Hey VW, maybe this needs a "Safety Recall" as well?  Wow, this whole thing has me feeling kinda scared sh--! Since new (just a few weeks ago) this Jetta has surged and bucked from a dead stop every time when in "D". Plus, as it accelerates, it up-shifts to 2nd and 3rd very sloppily... different each time... even clunkish at times. Decelerating to a light, it downshifts with a clunk at 2nd and 1st.
This is the reason I use tip all the time. Appears to be better but only in the up-shifts, not during the downshifts while coming to a stop. Is this normal or just the beginning of the Mechatronic Attack?










_Modified by VWRedux at 6:22 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_2009 Wolfie DSG/TSI
Only 857 miles
By now, all us Jetta folks with 2.0T/DSG cars probably got our Safety Recall Notice in the mail regarding the axle/joint bolts... Hey VW, maybe this needs a "Safety Recall" as well?  Wow, this whole thing has me feeling kinda scared sh--! Since new (just a few weeks ago) this Jetta has surged and bucked from a dead stop every time when in "D". Plus, as it accelerates, it up-shifts to 2nd and 3rd very sloppily... different each time... even clunkish at times. Decelerating to a light, it downshifts with a clunk at 2nd and 1st.
This is the reason I use tip all the time. Appears to be better but only in the up-shifts, not during the downshifts while coming to a stop. Is this normal or just the beginning of the Mechatronic Attack?









_Modified by VWRedux at 6:01 PM 6-29-2009_

Schedule a service appt asap; that is not normal, you have a failed/failing mech unit.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*

Clearly we should petition the NHTSA about this safety/defect issue? It appears that a Mechatronic failure on a highway or freeway could be a catastrophic safety issue. 
More importantly, has anyone been injured or stranded?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Clearly we should petition the NHTSA about this safety/defect issue? It appears that a Mechatronic failure on a highway or freeway could be a catastrophic safety issue. 
More importantly, has anyone been injured or stranded?









I'm actually in agreement with you on that one. I've gone to merge in heavy traffic on I5 and on two separate occasions the car failed to downshift. Instead it just sort of coasted while it figured out what the f*ck it was going to do.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
I'm actually in agreement with you on that one. I've gone to merge in heavy traffic on I5 and on two separate occasions the car failed to downshift. Instead it just sort of coasted while it figured out what the f*ck it was going to do.









Guess you could do some sort of petition and have it signed by everyone that has issues? It should be a nice long list. One could at least start by sending it to VW headquarters.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
I'm actually in agreement with you on that one. I've gone to merge in heavy traffic on I5 and on two separate occasions the car failed to downshift. Instead it just sort of coasted while it figured out what the f*ck it was going to do.









Yes.. exactly.... I have found the same... There are times when the DSG's inability to "figure out" what the heck it's going to do, or its uncanny "buck/stall/hesitation" behavior after a brief surge from 1st to 2nd can and does confuse other drivers behind or around me. It could cause an accident especially if it happens during an emergency maneuver.
I have extensive experience in petitioning formats, especially the type the Federal Government accepts. Maybe we should start our own thread to seek All INTERESTED PARTIES willing to sign a petitioning Letter to the NHTSA about our DSG's and the infamous but faulty Mechatronic brain.


















_Modified by VWRedux at 6:24 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## ikers (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I'm down!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ikers)*

Let's get a few more here to chime in on this idea?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Maybe we should start our own thread to seek All INTERESTED PARTIES willing to sign a petitioning Letter to the NHTSA about our DSG's and the infamous but faulty Mechatronic brain.

...maybe you should start your own thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now, back on topic...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*

Sorry... you're right... will do.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (cheeebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeebs* »_my DSG has an unusual behavior when shifting down from 4th to 3rd, and occasionally from 3rd to 2nd. i have asked many DSG owners and nobody reports having experienced it. 
here's a description:
- light on the throttle, steady input
- cruising between 2k-3k rpm
- in M mode
downshift and it hangs for up to 2 full seconds with no throttle usually about 1.5 seconds. like it is in limbo. this is always when i'm downshifting to get in the powerband for a pass or similar maneuver, and it reliably craps out for long enough to ruin the effort to complete the maneuver. it was suggested to me that the R32 fueling hiccup recall may fix the issue. haven't completed that yet. next step past that would be to flash the DSG with aftermarket software, but that's too expensive. when i've described this to VW service writers, they go numb... too subtle an issue for them to take responsibility for. anyone report anything similar?









my car is in for R32 recall service now. i have suspected that the fueling problem addressed in the recall may be a contributing factor to this odd DSG behavior. they will scan as well, and i told VW service about the behavior. if anything comes up i'll post here.


----------



## Chris122581 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (cheeebs)*

My DSG is having similar issues. I have been taken it to one dealer 4 times abd every time they say " the car runs and performs as designed" I finally took it to another dealer and we went for a ride he "I will add you to the list of bad DSG". So I asked him what the plan was and he said valve body replacement. Do you guys think this will fix it? What is exactly going to be replaced? oh and they said the part will take about 2 weeks to get in, does that sound about right or am I really looking at 2 -3 months?


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Chris122581)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris122581* »_My DSG is having similar issues. I have been taken it to one dealer 4 times abd every time they say " the car runs and performs as designed" I finally took it to another dealer and we went for a ride he "I will add you to the list of bad DSG". So I asked him what the plan was and he said valve body replacement. Do you guys think this will fix it? What is exactly going to be replaced? oh and they said the part will take about 2 weeks to get in, does that sound about right or am I really looking at 2 -3 months?


i wish i knew enough to actually answer this, but it sounds strange for a couple reasons, and i suspect you may be getting the mightly blow-off. 
1) my understanding is that DSG units are not opened to replace suspected bad parts. the entire unit is replaced as a whole if diagnosed as faulty.
2) "valve bodies" are parts commonly associated with full automatic trannies. the valve body handles the hydraulic pressure regulation for shifting in an auto tranny. DSG's do not shift like this so don't have this kind of valve body... maybe he's referring to another kind of valve body? 
but, still, my gut tells me you're getting the run-around. hope i'm wrong. if i am, please say so here. if you are provided a fix, then i may be able to benefit from it.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (Chris122581)*

My dealer mentioned valve bodie(s) in my DSG diagnosis also. Then they said Mechatronic, which I believe has valve bodies contained in the unit. I know for sure that they don't repair the mechatronic unit, they just swap them out.
As for 2 weeks, my dealer told me one week...that was two weeks ago. I'm not expecting the part to come in until mid-July now. I sent a complaint email to VWoA to complain about the part taking so long, but I'm sure there's nothing they will do. I also said that I would like them to extend the warranty on the DSG transmission in 2008-2009 models up to the life of the car because of its defects in this group of transmissions.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris122581* »_I finally took it to another dealer and we went for a ride he "I will add you to the list of bad DSG". 

An interesting comment seeing as how I was told, basically that this DSG thing is a fluke and not a common problem. But each day I check on these and other VW boards, it seems like I see a new screen name every day saying their dealer is ordering a new mechatronic unit for their DSG car.
Hoping the first fixed mechatronic fixes my transmission for however long I own the car.


_Modified by csc129 at 5:32 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (csc129)*

Had mine replaced on Thursday and the car is now driving like it should. Unit was faulty from day 1. No more harsh pull offs, jerky reverse or hard shifts....smooth as butter! Just hope it lasts








Very happy that this cured my problem.....jerky and harsh pull offs were starting to irritate me immensely!


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (observer)*

08 GTI
17000ish Miles
Same "Night at the Roxbury" action that everyone else is experiencing from a complete stop to a granny/average/16 year old start in both 1st and Reverse. (I've had this problem since 5Kish miles, felt like I got rear ended on launch during winter months)
And like everyone else, I've got a Mechatronics tied to my name. It took a good month plus for the dealer to get the unit, I got a call two days ago from the Service Manager notifying me that part is now in. I will be dropping the car off sometime Monday, will report back after repairs are done.


----------



## tuziwang (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Zz_Radish_zZ)*

1. 2007 GTI DSG
2. 30600 miles 
Happy July 4th!!
almost always use auto, never use the manual shift, 
go to dealer every 5k for service, back from vegas today, on the 15, feel a jerk first then "lost power", gas pedal seems not working, RPM stay at 3.5k, up hill speed dropped from 80 to 50 in a matter of few second, then right before I would like to pulled over, car regain power again, but after speed go up to 65, it happened again. road site assistant service get a tow to the closest dealer, happy july 4th, closed at 5pm, get a cab to air port , rent a car back home which is 2 hrs drive away. 
will go to dealer on monday to find out what is going on. 



_Modified by tuziwang at 10:21 PM 7-4-2009_


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
An interesting comment seeing as how I was told, basically that this DSG thing is a fluke and not a common problem. But each day I check on these and other VW boards, it seems like I see a new screen name every day saying their dealer is ordering a new mechatronic unit for their DSG car.


Well it used to be a fluke, but not anymore. As more owners pile on the miles we are definitely seeing a pattern here. Oh yeah and we have that batch of 2008 owners who were lucky enough to get bad Mechatronics units right out of the gate.
VW can no longer deny it.
(I'm not saying that they wont continue to try however)











_Modified by Slickvic at 7:19 AM 7-5-2009_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that people who are on this forum do not end up here because they were looking for a place to praise DSG; most people end up here needing help. I'm sure the vast majority of DSG units are fine.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

Windycity I sure hope that you are correct as I plan to order my MK6 GTI with the DSG transmission. Time will tell but there is a warranty but plan to keep the GTI far past the end of warranty.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ikers)*

DSG Mechatronic issues? Please file your complaint directly with the NHTSA or see DSG/Mechatronic Update in this forum.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016
Here's the NHTSA form to fill out. It shouldn't take no more than 10 min.: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/










_Modified by VWRedux at 10:24 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## herksrus (Aug 4, 2006)

2008 GTI
19000 Miles
Surging on acceleration 
hard downshifts in lower gears
Question do they have to change the fluid when they change the mechatronics unit?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Interesting development...
So I take the car home on 6/23 and all seemed well. What I thought was a fluke was that on my way home I noticed between 60 and 70 mph my steering wheel was shaking...??? I didnt think anything of it until it happened again when I went on the freeway on Friday. Same thing, steering wheel shaking like crazy between 60-70. So I make an appt for the open recall on the driveshaft bolts and the steering wheel shake. 
I get a call from my service advisor stating that the front two wheels were out of balance...WTF!?!?! They roadforce tested/balanced them and said that fixed the issue; cost 20 odd dollars. I politely told them I was not going to be paying for this service since both wheels were perfect when I brought the car and now picking the car up they were bad. How in the he!! do both front tires go out of balance after I get my entirely new transmission installed??? 
What I also found to my dismay is that they decided to switch my "bad" front left with my right rear!!! The reason how I found this out is that my front left wheel has a small scratch on it from an automatic car wash guide incident. They did NOT tell me this when I picked the car up nor was it on the RO. I called them out on it today when I spoke with my SA; he acutally had to go talk to the "lube tech" who performed the "fix." Why would you blatantly rotate one set of tires, criss-cross mind you, and not the other? Why cause uneven tread wear? 
I asked him well did they actually balance the front tires before they went and swapped only one set? He said yes, but who really knows at this point. I have emailed the service manager at this point awaiting a response. I still am wondering what really caused both tires to go out of balance while in their hands??? Also remember these tires only have about 6500 miles on them...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*

Maybe they're not your wheels and tires?...







or they ripped off the weights and then failed to replace them? Sometimes they balance the wheels and tires on the car when brakes, axles, or CV joints are serviced. So my guess is they removed your front wheel weights then forgot to balance your wheels (on the car) after they replaced your DSG. They simply handed you an unfinished car.
How's the DSG? Completely replaced or just the Mechatronic?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Yeah, we'll see what Mr. Olson has to say about this little situation. 
At 5000 miles the mech unit was replaced.
At 11,500 miles the *whole* trans was replaced.
Needless to say as of right now I am very happy with the new trans, drives like a totally different car. Thank you warranty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akira* »_Needless to say as of right now I am very happy with the new trans, drives like a totally different car. Thank you warranty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to hear that all is well for now... but nervous about my Wolfie's future. I have a little over 1000 miles on it and already it's showing signs of early Mechatronic failure. Extended warranty here I come.








I'm interested to know, does your new DSG drive and feel the same as the old one did when you first baught your car, or is it different, and if so, how is it different?


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Just got the mechatronics unit replaced (dealer went ahead and changed the DSG fluid as well at no charge to me). 
All is well in any launch mode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll do another update once I put a few thousand miles if all is still well.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
I'm interested to know, does your new DSG drive and feel the same as the old one did when you first baught your car, or is it different, and if so, how is it different? 

For what I can remember it drives like it was brand new off the lot. But when I started to notice the harsh 2 to 1 downshifts and surging would have been just before 1000 miles or so. Its hard to say since that was over one year ago. That would only lead me to believe that there was a part/parts in the mech unit that deteriorated early in the life cycle to shows problems that fast. 
I am very fortunate that I now have a new transmission in my car. I really do hope everyone who is experiencing problems gets them resolved in a timely manner.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Akira)*

It'll be interesting to see how long your problems remain away.
I had a new mech unit put in and it didn't take long for the surging to come back. It's not yet really bad enough to take it in, because it doesn't always surge. But it's going. I can feel it. Another 3-5k miles and it will be REALLY noticeable.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*

Akira, thanks for the reply... it's interesting that brand new stuff works so well but this trans appears to have a serious reliability issue... my Wolfie is going down the same path... damn









Hey 334lif3, you should file a complaint ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 11:38 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Akira, thanks for the reply... it's interesting that brand new stuff works so well but this trans appears to have a serious reliability issue... my Wolfie is going down the same path... damn









Hey 334lif3, you should file a complaint ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VWRedux at 11:38 PM 7-7-2009_


I would, but the problems are just starting to show. It would be difficult for them to notice and diagnose. Even I can't get it to reliably reproduce the reverse lunging and the hard shifts. Once it's starts happening more reliably, then I will take it back in. Very frustrating, but I'm going to venture to say that most people are going to need new trannies and not just new mech units.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (334lif3)*

334lif3 - It does seem that you are following down my path now that you are on your 2nd mech unit. It will be interesting to see if they replace it again or just give you a whole new trans...keep us updated as will I. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phillyphil (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*

So I am writing to ask for advice and vent about my problem with my brand new 09 GTI. I opted for the DSG option and am possibly looking at the same mechatronic problem everyone is having, but I need confirmation. 
I have roughly 1200 miles on my car and have only had it since 6/5/09 and now I am having problems with the car flashing PRNDS @ me as well as downshifting problems while in cruise control. I will have the cruise set from b/t 60-70 and the car downshifts from 6th but instead of 5th it goes to neutral. I can engage S mode and it will go into gear but eventually this gets annoying and I want a solution other than feeling like I could die on the freeway in PHX. 
The dealership has told me I need a new speed sensor and its on backorder and shipping from Germany. I have not had my car since 6/23/09 and am getting annoyed b/c they will have had my car longer than I have since I owned it as of this Friday. 
Any suggestions other than not paying my first payment?


----------



## jjr329 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

2008 GTI
19,500 Miles (1st noticed minor jerkiness after 9000 miles, was fine in winter not counting reverse, got much worse by 17,900 when I took it in to the dealer)
Low speed jerkiness (like a bad manual shift driver) when warm, particularly bad if stuck in bumper to bumper traffic. Reverse always seems jerky. Also have on occasion had the car neutral out when trying to accelerate. It gives me just enough power to get out on the road, neutrals out and rolls to a stop. If I lift the gas, wait a second or two, give it gas it finally finds a gear just in time so I don't get clobbered. Might happen twice in 1 week then not happen again for 3 or 4 weeks. I had someone else drive my car for the first time and it happened to them, except they didn't lift off the gas, so the revs went pretty high 4-4.5K and then it found a gear (that can't be good for the trans). Needless to say they refuse to drive it anymore. 
Took it to dealer #1 and had them do the 20K service (was a little early mileage-wise) and fix a CEL which turned out to be a fuel pressure sensor. They claimed that was causing the transmission issues. Issue came back the next day. They damaged my valve stem and chrome GTI cap rotating my tires so I took it to dealership #2.
Dealer #2 claims it's the valve body in the trans. Haven't been able to get VWoA to approve the warranty claim or offer another suggestion.
I'm seriously starting to look to just trade this thing in on something non VW before it kills me. On the way to dealer #1 it went into neutral while a garbage truck was barreling down on me. One of the top reasons I bought this car after the engine and trans was safety, but with this issue I don't feel very safe. I've had to alter my route to work to minimize the chance of me getting into an accident if this happens and the car won't get out of neutral.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (phillyphil)*

Sorry phil... but it looks as if you're having the now infamous "flash of death" (FoD) on your dash! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Usually this means the Mechatronic unit has failed, but it wouldn't surprise me that the dealer is trying to milk this defect repair for all they can. I'll even wager that they will replace the sensor... hand you back the car... then have you return for a Mecha replacement.... moolalaaa$$$$$ 
My new Wolfie is starting to have some of the same tell tail symptoms but I haven't had the infamous FoD yet. 
Now please join the rest of us on Vortex and file your complaint with the NHTSA. Only they can lean on VW with enough weight for them to issue a Safety Recall.
Here's the link and it's confidential: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016
Thanks... keep us updated... good luck!










_Modified by VWRedux at 8:56 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (jjr329)*

Read my reply to phil... please read and file a claim with the NHTSA:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016










_Modified by VWRedux at 8:56 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## jjr329 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VWRedux)*

Yep I had already read your post and have submitted my complaint. Thx


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (herksrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herksrus* »_2008 GTI
19000 Miles
Surging on acceleration 
hard downshifts in lower gears
Question do they have to change the fluid when they change the mechatronics unit?

Yes indeedy!


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Akira)*

I was driving today and about a minute after I started the car I was in Manual mode pulled onto a road w/ 45mph speed posted, punched the gas and went for second, then nothing, it was like the transmission was just "taking a break and would resume functioning when it felt like it or totally could not find second gear". This was probably a period of time between a half and 1 second that i had zero power. Glad there wasn't a semi-truck behind me.


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

1. 2008 R32
2. 25k
3. Jerkiness when in D mode and approaching a stop. Jerkiness when a accelerating away from a rolling stop (or speed bump), regardless of D, S, M mode. Slow shifts at lower speeds ... 1-2 second shift sometimes. Clunking into/out of reverse, even if car was completely stopped before shifting from D to R (or vice versa).


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

'08 Wolf
6200mi ish
More DSG crap. I still love the transmission, but it was pretty embarrassing today when I was coasting up to a gate in neutral, stopped, talked to the attendant, and then selected drive (with a tiny amount of throttle) and have the car not engage the gear and have it sit there for a few seconds while it looks like I have no idea how to drive a manual car. That was nice. It's also nice that my friends in the back seat say "what is he doing" when I'm creeping through traffic bucking back and forth.


----------



## Surfpilot111 (Dec 23, 2004)

2007 Audi A3 2.0TDI Sportback
18,000km --- DSG started vibrating bad..no fault codes...found out one of the circlips holding the clutch pack decided to go. Repair done by reinstalling clatch pack with new circlip.
19,500km --- just last night I got the "Flash of Death"!!!







..lurching 1st gear...no more reverse!


----------



## AndreasG (Jul 4, 2007)

*Its about time!*

11JUL09
As of yesterday
1. VW R32 ~ 2008
2. Started at 12000 miles, VW has agreed to replace Mechatronics unit at 27500 miles after repeated trips to the dealership and finally a visit by a VOA Engineer
3. The typical herky -jerky at low speed and delayed engagement in low gear(s) after the transmission had warmed up for half an hour or so.
4. Before agreeing to replace the Mecatronics unit, VW reset the DSG twice. Dealership said they could not replicate the problem. (i.e. they didn't have an employee drive the car in stop and go traffic for an hour). During the initial visits the service representative repeatedly suggested that this was a characteristic of the vehicle. Finally the service manager agreed to a VOA engineer taking a ride with me. He was more than an hour late for the appointment. To keep the transmission warm I drove around the block until he was done with the previous car. He declared it a DSG problem and/or Warped Pressure Plates and/or DSG Fluid breakdown. After resetting the DSG again and doing in depth engine / transmission scans with VW tech center, VW tech declared the Mechatronics programming bad and deemed replacement, and they will also be replacing the DSG filter screen. 10-14 days for replacement parts to show up. More details after the repair.
AndreasG


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Its about time! (AndreasG)*

good luck with 10-14 days. that's what i was initially told...
that was more than a month ago, still no parts.
I hope it is 10 days, but I got my hopes up only to be misled by VW.
It's starting to get old driving my car this way. Maybe it's time to write VW Care another scathing email because there is nothing else I can do.


















































move from other thread:
I've noticed a new symptom of...well, whatever is broken with this transmission.
In the odd gears, the RPM's seem to rev up and down when putting steady pressure on the gas pedal. I'll try to explain:
1st gear: Well, we all know about the issues with this gear when starting from a complete stop. You get the "1-2-3" lurches before she finally get's going.
3rd gear: While on a fairly level road, going 30, I put the car in 3rd gear and watched the RPM needle for a few seconds (while looking outside as well so as to not kill anyone). It goes up and down ever so slightly with as constant a pressure as I can keep on the gas pedal.
5th gear: Same thing as 3rd, but even more subtle. Almost so small that you can't see it, but do barely notice it, its there.
The even gears do not do this. I can put it in 4th or 6th and keep constant pedal pressure on a level road and the RPM's stay steady.
It's almost as if the odd clutch is disengaging and re-engaging or the computer is hunting for the proper clutch pressure. Or the odd clutch plate is warped?
I have no idea, but if anyone has access to a large empty, level parking lot or road to get up to around 2-3k in 3rd and 5th gear, see if you notice it.
I believe R is tied to the 1,3,5 clutch, but not sure.


_Modified by csc129 at 3:35 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Its about time! (csc129)*

_Another copy and paste from the other thread:_
First post in the DSG forum, but have been having issues with it for some time.
I'm having the same weird tach/rpm "pulsing" (as I call it) as csc and redux, but for me it's in 6th gear. Perhaps it's a problem on all of my even gears (same DSG gear "bank"), but I've only noticed it in highway driving - hence the 6th gear-engagement and long, level, straight stretches of road need to flesh the problem out.
The mechatronics unit on my Jetta WE is on order and being replaced, after my dealer performed the diagnostics required by the VWoA tech line. I've had most of other bad mech problems people have been seeing as well, but the watershed issue for me - when I determined something need to be done - was when I noted this "pulsing" referenced above.
My service manager has said he's done a number of mech replacements on the DSG-equipped cars, but as of yet it's not been a flood-level of volume. Maybe that's because there really was just a bad "batch" of DSG's. Maybe that's because DSG owners just aren't in tune with the problem on their own car, or are being given the "that's normal" line. Or maybe their DSG mechatronic unit just hasn't failed as of yet. I don't know.
One thing is for sure, it will be interesting to see what develops with this problem over the long term. I just hope the final resolution comes before our powertrain warranty expires, because having a recurring $3K (mech unit) to $8K (full DSG replacement) problem on a fairly cheap $22K daily driver is not acceptable.


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

08 R32
19k miles.
I only drive the car on weekends now, but I seem to notice DSG issues more now that its not driven daily. Deff. alot of surging in reverse or low rpm 1st gear. Also my 1 - 2 shift has been amazingly harsh a few times. Felt and sounded like the gear just banging into place. I need to bring it into service and see what they can do.


_Modified by Tucci at 5:53 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## bipsen (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Its about time! (woofsburger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofsburger* »__Another copy and paste from the other thread:_
First post in the DSG forI'm having the same weird tach/rpm "pulsing" (as I call it) as csc and redux, but for me it's in 6th gear. Perhaps it's a problem on all of my even gears (same DSG gear "bank"), but I've only noticed it in highway driving - hence the 6th gear-engagement and long, level, straight stretches of road need to flesh the problem out.


I have a VW Touran, which has the exact same problem. After 10-20 minutes of driving (often on a highway at more or less constant speed), the rpm starts cycling up ad down, and it is as if the clutch in the DSG is being disenganged and engaged very slowly (I have a recoding of the tach on my cell-phone).
Is it the mechatronics unit, that need to be replaced ? The last couple of times I have had the car serviced, I'm told that a temperature sensor had made entries in the error-log regarding overheated clutch.
Maybe I just need to get the sensor replaced ?
/B


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Its about time! (bipsen)*

If you have the temp. sensor replaced, please keep us posted if it does the trick, and if the repair lasts.


----------



## owengrad (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

JSW-tdi, 2009
6000 miles - DSG issues since 2000 miles
Jerky from a dead stop - feels like low rpms and quick on relesing the clutch if it were a manual. After hill holding times out, the car is in n eutral and rolls back un til you hit something, or stop and cycle into park and back to drive. After idling on level or slightly downhill surface for a few moments, the car will not go (hesitates long enough to make you p!$$ your pants) when you tip in the throttle. Upon generous application of throttle the car slams into gear and lurches forward into the now oncoming traffic!!!!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (owengrad)*

Please file a NHTSA report, see "DSG/Mechatronic Failure Update"
Thanx


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VWRedux)*

Hey VWRedux,
Could you make a new thread specific to "Please file NTHSA complaint for any DSG issues here" or something similar with a direct link of where to file the complaint? That will make it easy for people to actually file a complaint rather than having to hunt for the link etc. It would be great if that were a sticky at the top of this subforum also.
Also in the thread you could post what items NHTSA is particularly interested in and how they should post, f.e. "please post as many details as possible including as many potential safety issues you think this problem has caused or may cause such as "unexpected reverse motion, launching into oncoming traffic, lack of control for forward motion while in traffic, unstable when starting off from a standstill into traffic, sudden stalling could cause an accident" etc. etc. If you give people lots of examples to choose from, then they can post that in their complaints if they are having similar issues. It would really help if you could make it really easy for poeple to file IMO.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (saaber2)*

"Hey VWRedux,
Could you make a new thread specific to "Please file NTHSA complaint for any DSG issues here" or something similar with a direct link of where to file the complaint? Also in the thread you could post what items NHTSA is particularly interested in"
___________________________________________________________
Your wish is my command.................. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475506


_Modified by VWRedux at 6:46 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 889 miles (Slickvic)*

Drama??? With all my drama and my friends at Conti-Temic I got a new car out of the deal and a settlement check from VW. Maybe if you had access to NHSTA database and you could see the vast # of complaints the DSG/Mechatronic unit has caused, you would understand the weight that is now on VW's shoulders. I can assure you something is about to happen concerning the MECHA and the NHTSA. I was almost killed in my car because of the failure of the MECHA. A forced recall is in the works and VW will be bleeding for a couple of years because of it. So will our resale value. When some drone at the dealer tells me a blatant lie I don't bend over and lube up, I pick the celica up and start dialing my attorney. When VW customer care offers you $250.00 for your potential six weeks of being without a car, not to mention the fact that the car almost killed you and two other passengers...guess what you do...get an attorney. If they are worth their salt they will get a settlement out of VW large enough to cover the cost of your vehicle..their fees and your time.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 889 miles (badbadtdi2009)*

Hey BadbadTDI.... it appears you kicked some serious butt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... I would like to talk to you........

Did you file a report or were you barred as one of the terms of your settlement? By the way, everyone does have access to the NHTSA's complaint page. Just look up any DSG equipped car on their website (link found on the NHTSA threads) and click on the "Summary" page.


_Modified by VWRedux at 12:03 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 889 miles (VWRedux)*

The terms of the settlement stated that VW would assume no fault. However I can say whatever I want to per my attorney. I want everyone to be aware of the fact that there is a series of steps you have to go through before VW will even offer to replace the mech u or trans. It's a legal list of service procedures to try before the BIG ticket items are offered up.
1. replace sensor...temp senor...brake sensor..etc
2. drain trans...replace new old sensor that failed again
3. replace mechatronic unit
4. replace mech again
5. pray that by this time the customer hasn't gotten an attorney
6. with attorney u get new car...sometimes
For those of you that have had more than 3 relating problems with this trans...you can file under the lemon law within certain mileage and have the car bought back or replaced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 923 miles (badbadtdi2009)*

I want to state that I really like the VW Jetta TDI and would not have bought one unless I had been strongly convinced of its abilities. This is why I chose to let VW give me another car. The thing is that I have been through this process before with a 2002 745li. Now, that was a nightmare. no gauges..no radio..no nav..no speedo..no a/c.. in the middle of summer after you just wrote a 76k check...I put new studs in my golf shoes before I went to the dealer on that particular occasion. 1/3 of all 2002 7's were bought back because of programming issues. I am old hat at this process. I hope everyone is filing with the NHTSA and gets a positive result from there service dept or VW NA.


----------



## billinct (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 923 miles (badbadtdi2009)*

This forum has been a wealth of information to me (a new user, due to my DSG issues...)! Thank you all for taking time to post.
I too love the "potential" of my Jetta Sportwagen TDI with DSG - the reason I bought it obviously. I am getting a very bad feeling about the real potential though - potential nightmare that is. Jeeze, I hope not though...








Great info. thanks.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 923 miles (billinct)*

i don't know if anyone here reads _MOTOR TREND_ but they are doing a long-term test on a jetta TDI and they are also complaining about the DSG being inconsistent.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: 2009 jetta tdi 923 miles (Benjamin T)*

Here's a link to the Motor Trend article referenced...I think. 
The author describes typical DSG mis-behavior...... Link 
Craig


_Modified by jetta1951 at 2:11 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

craig... thanks that is the article i am referring to!


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, as someone without issues (knock on wood), I can tell you it should be smooth without jerking. There's only a slight difference in feel with a conventional automatic but I think that's just because it's clutch based without torque converter.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

I'm ticked at myself for not buying the 6M. I had to get a new daily driver for my wife, who is one of the few women I know who prefers a manual trans.
Last spring I had her convinced that a 2008 Wolfsburg Jetta was the way to go. She walked into the dealership, saw the Eos. We "negotiated" with each other for about an hour. I watched the retractable hardtop operate, and said "Holy crap, think of how many things can go wrong with that!"
I lost the Wolfie vs. Eos negotiations, and we tried for 6 weeks to find the Komfort model in a color we wanted, with the 6M. Spring was upon us, so we decided we could live with the DSG, and our dealer tracked down the exact option combo we wanted. Boom-bada-bing, I've got the first automatic-type car I've ever owned. 
Only problem we've had with the top operation was a sticky flap after we'd had the top up all winter. The DSG was another story. Same horrors you've read in this thread. There are a couple of famous suicide merges in Chicago, and we almost became a Kenworth grill ornament on one occasion.
We got lucky, and had the mechatronics unit diagnosed as defective first time to the dealer. 3K miles later and I'm still holding my breath every time I backup an incline, inch forward in traffic, etc. 
Before we hit the end of the warranty, we're selling and buying a 6M Eos. The wait won't kill us. The DSG might.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (jetta1951)*

Jetta1951...Your story sounds very familiar.... same thing happened here but we got the 09 Wolfie with DSG because my wife refuses to learn std.
What a mistake....
Did you file a report? We need everyone who has either had or is currently experiencing DSG meltdowns to file a report with the NHTSA. Your DSG close calls should help the agency bring this issue to the forefront where it belongs. Please, we need your help!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4476372
Thanks and good luck with the EOS... nice wheels!


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Yep, filed an NHTSA safety-related complaint, ODI No. 10276168, on 8 July 09.


----------



## Surfpilot111 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (jetta1951)*

I also filed mine at the NHTSA...complaint no. 10276420 last July 12th.


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (Zz_Radish_zZ)*

Did you keep your old mechatronic unit? I need a solenoid out of a bad/used mechatronc unit.

I have an 2006 Jetta TDI with 6 speed DSG transmission.
MSM



_Modified by msmcada at 9:51 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (msmcada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msmcada* »_Did you keep your old mechatronic unit? I need a solenoid out of a bad/used mechatronc unit.

I have an 2006 Jetta TDI with 6 speed DSG transmission.
MSM

_Modified by msmcada at 9:51 AM 7-20-2009_


Sorry, didn't think to ask the dealer for the old unit.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (jetta1951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1951* »_

Sorry, didn't think to ask the dealer for the old unit.

whenever i try to get warranty parts back, they tell me that they have to send it back to VW in order to be compensated for the warranty claim.


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

Finally, I have the honor of joining this thread...
2008 GTI
18000 miles
Same story as everyone in here... When you lift off the brake, RPM's drop, feels like it will stall, and then jumps forward. Reverse is like riding those bronco machines in Texas bars.
Took it in this morning to go start the dance with the dealer. They did identify the Mechatronics unit as needing to be replaced. Good for them on the first try out! And then I was told about my 3-4 week wait time.
So here I am - driving a slow Jetta loaner - paying for a GTI to sit on their lot for the month... Hmm. I think VWofA might be hearing from me soon - very soon.
Also, I love VW. I also own a 2004 jetta which has been nothing but perfect to own. But my experience with the GTI has been nothing short of horrible. In the 18 months I have owned the car, I have had 4 major issues requiring at least 1+ day in the shop. These include an A/C problem, a CEL/Safe Mode incident as a result of my resonance tube coming loose, the mysterious timing belt sound/vibration issue and now the mechatronics failure.
Unacceptable VW - unacceptable.


----------



## Jonas Grumby (Jun 17, 2009)

Codogg:
You'll be waiting for more than 3-4 weeks. Mine's been sitting for eight with two blown promise dates.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Jonas Grumby)*

a question to those who are waiting for parts: did VW provide a service loaner, or return your car to you to use in the meantime (if still driveable) until parts arrived?


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Jonas Grumby)*

Mine took 8 weeks but after 7 weeks I called and yelled and called (not emailed) VW Customer Care and by a miracle my Mechatronics was "on its way". It was done the next week and running great now. Its also for sale. Time to let some other sucker inherit the problems. I recommend the same for all of you.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_a question to those who are waiting for parts: did VW provide a service loaner, or return your car to you to use in the meantime (if still drivable) until parts arrived? 

This ia a great question! In most cases, the VW service dept. will issue you a loaner if you A) purchased the car from them, B) Your DSG car is totally inoperable and C) They have a loaner to give you since they're up to their necks in DSG repairs.








But check with the terms of your State's Lemon Laws. In most states, if your new car is in the shop for the same repair for 30 days or more (tick, tick, tick) the car is considered a lemon, entitling you to a replacement or a full refund. In order to slip through this, dealers will offer you to keep the car back home with you! Some are even offering to have your dead DSG car towed to your home, FREE of charge even.







BEWARE of this slick tactic to skirt their responsibility!










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:09 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
This ia a great question! In most cases, the VW service dept. will issue you a loaner if you A) purchased the car from them, B) Your DSG car is totally inoperable and C) They have a loaner to give you since they're up to their necks in DSG repairs._Modified by VWRedux at 2:17 PM 7-21-2009_
Given that they have all those unsold cars in the lot, they should be able to turn them into loaners for all the millions of DSGs that will sooner or later self destruct. Either repair them now or suffer the consequences when the car turns into unintended IED/WMD and there will be no car left to repair or driver to repair it for.


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Jonas Grumby)*

I will not be waiting 7 or 8 weeks for this repair. I have already spoken to VWofA and have a case worker, filed my NHTSA report and contacted the local Lemon Law attorney.
In Pennsylvania, if your car is awaiting a repair for 30 consecutive days and is cannot be driven, it is considered a Lemon. So my countdown has begun...
Has anyone else dealt with VWofA directly? Im curious to know if anyone has been compensated in some way for the delay?


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

My EOS is in for the second time since I bought it in April. Was told 6-8 weeks for Mech unit by VWof A the first time. The service dept had it ready in 10 days. I believe this was just a band aid or quick fix while they were waiting for the unit. Now out of service again after further episodes with DSG. Service now says that they're waiting for a "transmission fluid cooler" from Toronto. Another quick fix. All intended to keep me from having them hold the car for 6-8 weeks and "lemon lawed". I'm afraid to drive this car. I feel that they're not fixing it at all. I won't accept a replacement of a car that has mechanical design flaw. I expect a refund. They are paying for a rental as they have no loaners.


----------



## ikers (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (markyg19)*

Glad to hear they opened an investigation...
It seems to me (those with multiple mechatronics failures) that these failures are caused by uber high temps in the transmission oil which in turn toasts the electronics. Wouldn't the logical first step be replacing the DSG temp sensor/sender? If that is the case and they just keep replacing the mechatronics without checking the temp sensor, they are costing themselves a ton of money. 
Does I make any sense or was that totally out of line?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ikers)*

No ikers, you're not out of line. Makes sense... oil temp could be a contributing factor... maybe they also need to increase the size of the DSG's oil cooler or maybe some aftermarket company could make an external DSG cooler mounted in the grill or something.

By the way, I hope everyone on this thread filed their DSG report with the NHTSA?


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Mine was faulty from new so I doubt that heat was a contributing factor.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Update*

Mech is coming on 7/24. Car was first diagnosed with back mech. on 6/10.
I'll update after I get car back.
I've been in touch with VoA Customer Care. The guy was nice, apologizing every other sentence. I told him to stop apologizing and tell the VW suits to issue a lifetime warranty on DSG transmissions built between 2008 and 2009 just like they did with the 3rd brake light. Oh and I got a $200 voucher on future maintenance. That will pay for a few oil changes or, mmmm (carry the one) %6 of my next mechatronics replacement.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Update (csc129)*

*Update*:
After having the mech unit replaced at 5000 miles, then having the entire transmission replaced at 11500 miles, my car seems to be driving normal again. I was one of the lucky ones to receive a whole new trans on the 2nd time around with issues related to the DSG. Still with only putting on 1000 miles with the new trans I really dont know what it will do in say 5000 or 10,000 more miles...


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

VW NA.....D. Conradt----This is for the reps that are on the forum.


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

The official investigation by the NHTSA has begun and is making the news:
http://jalopnik.com/5321361/nh...sions
I was able to use this fact in a call this afternoon with my case worker. I don't think she liked it.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (codogg)*

wow check out the reader responses in that link...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

That story was not only inaccurate, it was written by an a--hole by the name of Matt Hardigree. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

I just looked up Illinois Lemon Laws...if I bring it in three more times before the end of August and it's still broken I'm gonna try to get into a 2010 Jetta Sport 6M!














. But seriously, I'm going to bring it back to the dealer and call VW Cust. Care. I don't have anything to do this week...so why not. Still annoying as hell.


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

Please do plan on taking your car in and no matter what - CALL VW of America! We all need to band together to make this issue a top priority for VW Corporate.
Forget the widespread failure of the mechatronics.... The fact that it takes 4 weeks to get replacement parts in 2009 is ridiculous. VW FAIL!


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

NHTSA# 10278048
VW R32 2008 8100k miles
Guess I am here for same reason ! I am waiting for megatronis unit since yesterday and hear it is going to take awhile. Dealer gave me no time frame and told me to keep driving it if it becomes undrivable then bring it in for a rental.
I guess there looking to escape the lemon law on this car... serious opinions on this! Is this the safe thing to do? send a customer out on a very known issue like this?
Really not sure what to do yet. That's why I am here! should I keep driving it or let them hold it and jump into a rental?


_Modified by vinman123 at 6:40 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

What you should do is call VW of America and begin a case their as well.
Funny that the dealer let you take yours... They will not return the car to me stating it could further damage the transmission. Do you own or lease? I wonder if VW is letting owners destroy their trannys and forcing leased vehicles to sit?


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (codogg)*

Ya dealer told me don't worry if you damage tranny they'll replace it...
Nice answers they give got to love it... i feel like i am driving a time bomb waiting to go off....

Car is purchased!


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Ah Ha! - Owned vehicle and they let you drive off the lot, claiming they'll replace the transmission later when it fails! I wonder if this is their strategy for handling Purchased cars vs Leased cars.
Can anyone else weigh in on Lease vs Purchased vehicles and if you have been allowed to keep driving or if the dealer has held your car until parts arrive?



_Modified by codogg at 7:47 AM 7/24/2009_


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (codogg)*

This is really crazy that we have to play this game ! I really don't have patience for this









"update" Just got off the phone with VW they said they have to pass it on to regional. 
Regional VW would call me back by Monday and tell me if it is safe to drive or if it would not be advisable to drive car do to it my break something else"
What about Fri. Sat . Sun. I guess play "Russian roulette"
Damn I am missing my Benz and there service










_Modified by vinman123 at 7:32 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (codogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *codogg* »_Ah Ha! - Owned vehicle and they let you drive off the lot, claiming they'll replace the transmission later when it fails! I wonder if this is their strategy for handling Purchased cars vs Leased cars.
Can anyone else weigh in on Lease vs Purchased vehicles and if you have been allowed to keep driving or if the dealer has held your car until parts arrive?

Yes, if your state's lemon laws clamp down on the downtime for a single repair, (usually 30 days or more) and you decide not to leave your car there and creep it home, (where it will be safer than hanging around a dealer lot), it disqualifies your car from the 30+ day lemon law statute. 
Need to read your State's Lemon Law?:
http://www.lemonlawamerica.com...s.htm











_Modified by VWRedux at 10:50 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Understand this fact ! 
My main concern is it safe to drive?
Or is it going to break the tranny?
Why are some dealers keeping it and others sending it back?
Just to much of a headache for a new car in my opinion "first VW and last"

How many are actually affected by this is there a legit number out there?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (vinman123)*

are there no liability issues in a dealer sending out a customer in a potentially unsafe vehicle?


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

vinman123:
When your regional VW rep calls you back (which should happen fairly quickly) you may want to express your concerns regarding safety and further damaging very expensive components in a car you own. You might want to demand a loaner or a rental.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_Understand this fact ! 
My main concern is it safe to drive?
Or is it going to break the tranny?
Why are some dealers keeping it and others sending it back?
Just to much of a headache for a new car in my opinion "first VW and last"
How many are actually affected by this is there a legit number out there?

I'll answer your questions one by one.
1) No it is not safe to drive if your DSG is malfunctioning. Tip mode appears to be the way to go here in some cases.
2) There is no direct evidence that driving your malfunctioning and potentially dangerous DSG car will further injure your tranny, but considering that most cars start off with early signs of DSG failure and do get progressively worse over time would indicate that it does add insult to injury!
3) It's entirely up to them to either keep or send the car home with the owner. Of course if the car is completely dead, it would stay at the dealer, (however, I have heard some dealers are offering to tow the car back to the owners home free of charge!) Some claim they are up to their necks waiting for parts and simply don't have the room... others read the attitude of the owner and make a judgment call, but most are following corporate guidelines and are sending the cars back home to avoid activation of the Lemon Law protection statutes.
4) I agree!








5) No, no actual numbers. My dealer has over thirty DSG repairs pending and finished approx. 30 more since spring time. The law of averages predicts this will be huge. If and when it hits the major media outlets, everyone will come out of the woodwork no doubt... hang on to your hats!!










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:14 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (codogg)*

I guess I should've done this already "my fault"
I just hate dealing with most of these dealers! In all my years I can say "only seen one dealer that was good !"
"sorry i left them"
Thanks for your input I'll keep this updated...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

It's not your fault.... I'm from NYC too... the dealers suck alright. see my answers above and scroll up and read NY's Lemon Law. The link is a few posts up!
Good luck!


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I would not push this onto the dealers. In most cases, the dealers have diagnosed the problem correctly and ordered a replacement part quickly.
This is a VW of America problem for poorly handling a widespread defect. As soon as this was discovered, a voluntary recall or TSB should have been issued by VW in addition to increasing production of replacement parts. That is where VW has failed.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (codogg)*

Fully agree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been subscribed to this thread for months now and 99% of the vehicles with problems are 2008 and up. You'd think they would've figured out by now what they did differently in the batch of those mech units. Mine is still fine (22k mi) but I'm crossing my fingers every day!


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

UPDATE:
Went to dealership. Was informed that the part is now delayed another week. 7/31. I brought this car in originally on 6/11.
This time I left the car with them and said I'm not driving it until its fixed, restarting the lemon law clock. I already have 2 weeks in. 2 weeks to go.
VWoA will be getting another phone call this afternoon.
It's not going to go well.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (csc129)*

GO GET 'M!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Be nice though... you'll get further.
Good luck....










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:43 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Yeah, I was nice to the dealership and it helped me out. They even gave me some tips on what to bring up with VWoA. 
Part of me feels that the dealership really can't be held accountable because they are stuck in the middle. They don't make the part and they also don't get their money back until they send the bad unit bad. But i wish they would be a little bit more of an advocate for me. They should know the people to call in order to let higher-ups know that this situation is beyond unacceptable.
But I'll do it myself.
Working in an industry where MANY people shout and scream eventhough it will get them nowhere, I understand the effect of a calm, clear, informative discussion vs. acting like a 3 year old. I don't want to threaten things like lemon law, but i can't make the part and install it myself so I need to arm myself with something.
btw, saw this on another GTI forum:
"My dealer told me that the repair is being put off indefinitely while VW tries to fix the problems. Apparently the NTSB inquiry has scared them and they are now afraid of law suites. The dealer said someone form VW will be calling me soon."
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...age=2 
Anyone else running into this?


_Modified by csc129 at 5:21 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## 08blackwolfsburg (May 9, 2009)

I have a 2008 Wolfsburg Jetta with about 17,000 miles on it. 
i have noticed a problem 2,000 miles after I got my first mechatronic unit replaced. It seems that when i take my foot off the brake the car goes to jerk forward a bit and the RPMs go down like 200 RPM. Not really sure if anyone else is having this problem or not. Let me know. thanks


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (08blackwolfsburg)*

yes that's one of my symptoms and MU is on order....


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (08blackwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08blackwolfsburg* »_I have a 2008 Wolfsburg Jetta with about 17,000 miles on it. 
i have noticed a problem 2,000 miles after I got my first mechatronic unit replaced. It seems that when i take my foot off the brake the car goes to jerk forward a bit and the RPMs go down like 200 RPM. Not really sure if anyone else is having this problem or not. Let me know. thanks

You need to call up your dealer and schedule a service appt. You have a failing mech unit. The exact same issues happened to mine the second time around. Good luck


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Well I dropped car off today and picked up a rental after VW called yesterday and said they need more time to answer my questions on! 
Is it safe to drive? or will it do more harm to other parts driving it? 
VW also called me again today and said they are glad I jumped into a rental and also said it was safe and unharmful to other parts if I keep driving it. Kinda contradicts itself! Seems like they still don't have any quality answers. VW also said they have no idea as to how long it would take to get a new or rebuilt MU. "REP did say it takes time to rebuild them or build"
Well I guess start the lemon clock cause I had enough of this car








2008 new car 7k miles! one recall for gas tank now its gonna sit in dealer for who knows how long "VW keep your car"
hope my lawyer does this quickly and smooth....

PS...dealer stuck me in a Nissan Versa no less...come on 34k car in shop and they stick e in a 10k compact HORRIBLE!


_Modified by vinman123 at 8:53 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_Anyone else running into this?


Yes....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4493000


----------



## AndreasG (Jul 4, 2007)

*Today*

Good news, all the parts including a new Mechtronics unit are at the dealership.
A nineteen day wait isn't that bad considering other people's stories.
I will be dropping the car off this evening, and should have it back Friday.
Just in time to drive up to Atlantic City for some weekend fun (Depeche Mode).
Three hundred plus miles to sort things out, full report Monday morning.
Hopefully they won't give me a PT Luiser as a loner again.








AndreasG


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Today (AndreasG)*

Good luck, keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_1. 2008 GTI (purchased in Apr, 08 so not sure of exact mfr. date.)
2. 19500 miles
3. Around last summer, started to get some surging when creeping in 1st gear. Usually around a parking lot with people and cars moving around and also on a hot day. Figured it was just not used to creeping at that speed and maybe the fluid was really warm. Winter time, no issues, DSG works like a charm (also seems to always work great for the first 5 minutes after starting after having not been driven in a while, regardless of temperature). 
Now as the weather is starting to warm up again, its more noticeable that something is not right. Creeping in 1st is choppy. Starting from a full-stop (most noticeably on an incline), it is choppy and sometimes even 'bucks', like it missed catching the gear or something. Reverse is very choppy and inconsistent and also causes the bucking. Once in 2nd gear moving forward, it shifts fine all the way up to 6th and back down to 1st, in D or M.
My 20k service is coming up soon and I'm going to be sure to drive it around for a while before taking it in so that if they claim this is normal, they can take it out with me and that thing will chop and buck up any hill guaranteed, in D or R.
I love this transmission, but I have lost some love for the car now cause I know it's not right. I hope VW is on track to solve why so many of these mechatronic units seem to be falling out of calibration or just plain failing. I also hope I can find a dealership that is aware of the problem and knows what to look for as soon as I say the word mechatronic.

UPDATE:
52 days, 2 rental cars and over a 1000 rental car miles later, I got my car back today. It runs like new, although, I'm not sure I remember what that was like because I remember surging starting last summer but never thought anything of it at the time.
The real test was reverse uphill into my driveway spot. I must say its verrry smooth now. Haven't gone out for some manual testing yet, but I think it will be fun now.
I hope it lasts.






















When the service adviser saw the bill for the rental, I thought he was going to stroke out right there.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*

Sounds great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you have a Mecha U. replacement?


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www2.webmasterradio.fm/hook/tag/steve-keyes/
In charge of press relations for VW NA. Listen to how he preceives he treats customer issues. Integration/TQM etc...this guy is a joke. "I go around the office sometimes in the morning and try to find out about potential issues with VW products."...Steve Keyes....what a joke...How are those DSG issues going Steve?


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Director, Press and Public Relations
Public Relations Department
Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive
Herndon, VA 20171
Phone: 703 364 7650
Fax: 703 364 7071
Wireless: 703 939 1535
[email protected]
Since VW will not issue a recall...lets make them buy some of these vehicles back...


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Sounds great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you have a Mecha U. replacement?

Yep. Just went on a 40 minute drive through some back roads and it shifts very smooth and quick. I had never noticed the rougher shifting through ALL the gears I had with my old one compared to this one. You barely even feel the shifts. 
Only thing I've noticed is that it seems to "overshoot" the RPM's when blipping the throttle before the downshift engagement. This happened maybe 1 in 20 shifts I would guess. And some shifts seem to be a millisecond slower than I've seen. But 80-90 percent of the time, its dead nuts on.
More importantly, * starting from a stop is so much better. * The way it should be.


_Modified by csc129 at 3:35 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_
Yep. Just went on a 40 minute drive through some back roads and it shifts very smooth and quick. I had never noticed the rougher shifting through ALL the gears I had with my old one compared to this one. You barely even feel the shifts. 
Only thing I've noticed is that it seems to "overshoot" the RPM's when blipping the throttle before the downshift engagement. This happened maybe 1 in 20 shifts I would guess. And some shifts seem to be a millisecond slower than I've seen. But 80-90 percent of the time, its dead nuts on.
More importantly, * starting from a stop is so much better. * The way it should be.

Pretty amazing isnt it, how the car should have driven off the lot!?!? Everytime I start from a stop it is so smooth, no more jumps off the line or rpm drops. I am glad you are back up and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep us posted after the first 1000 miles or so...


----------



## AndreasG (Jul 4, 2007)

*The Verdict*

The Mechatronics unit was replaced and a DSG service was performed.
Leaving the dealership the transmission shifted like butter.
No herky jerky or lag in acceleration, even after a hour and half in stop and go traffic.
The only thing I perceived that was different were the shift points in the lower gears.
Perhaps this is from me driving the car in manual for gears one through three
to minimize the occurrence of the low speed thunk and jerking before the repair.
Three hundred fifty miles since Friday and all systems are go.
Hopefully this Mechatronics unit will last a lot longer than the first.
AndreasG


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The Verdict (AndreasG)*

Andreas... who did the repair? Approx. at what rpm does the DSG shift now in D under moderate throttle?


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Well MU came in on July 31 and will be ready this Wed. Don't know why a lot of you are waiting weeks or months. VW had mine at dealer in 3 days!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

I posted about a week ago that a VWoA rep told me that they expected a rather large shipment of Mech.U.'s by mid month... said that they really need not be made VIN specific... this could be what happened here...
But then there are a few who have said that VW may be cannibalizing some new and old cars from stock... but I don't buy it one bit... then again your 3 day wait may add some credibility to those rumors.
Please ask where they got it? Please look at it after it's done and tell us if it looks new or not... in either case great news and good luck... please keep us posted on how it runs...


_Modified by VWRedux at 11:59 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Like they would tell me the truth! 
I would ask where they got it? 
VW called me and said the part was at the dealer "didn't answer phone - answering machine"

I will check the part and see how it looks. I guess it would be sitting under tranny?
I'll keep updating cars progress....


----------



## AndreasG (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The Verdict (VWRedux)*

Heritage VW on Harford road did the repair after a long process to include a VOA Engineer.
Under normal driving conditions the DSG will shift at 2100 to 2300 RPM for all gears.
Hope this helps.
AndreasG


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Soooo...the good mech units start with trip 000's in the part #.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_Soooo...the good mech units start with trip 000's in the part #.

? How did you figure that out? Did they determine the good/bad batches?


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard it from a little bird that works for conti/temic. There was also an individual on one of these DSG forums that posted the part # from his new mech unit. From what I understand there was some type of manufacturing flaw in a VERY LARGE batch of mech units. The trip 000 designates the NEW quality control batch that are being made for VW to replace the BAD ones in vehicles that are currently sitting at port. As I understand it..they won't release these 09's at port until the new mech u's are installed. The individual posted the 000 part # and confirmed what I have heard about mech u's being replaced. Most mech u part #'s start with 325..225..etc...ooo designates the new batch. For anyone with a build date on their vw before May 09...you should be concerned.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

i feel so screwed... i don't think i'm exibiting the severe symptoms others have posted here, but now every time i drive the car constantly worried about it and i'm not enjoying the car anymore








i already know one listmember who is getting rid of his near-new 08 because he just dosen't want to deal with all these issues anymore... DSG, hpfp cam follower, etc.


_Modified by Benjamin T at 10:06 AM 8-4-2009_


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_From what I understand there was some type of manufacturing flaw in a VERY LARGE batch of mech units. 

so vw KNOWS exactly which batch is bad (ie. what you said pretty much anything before may09), and yet they prefer to let owners continue to drive with a known defective component that is destined to fail and cause a great deal of grief, legal issues, dead dsg cars sitting parked for weeks while rental fees for loaners rack up, as opposed to stepping up and having them all replaced immediately and keep owners happy.... i just don't get it.
[edit] i just read online that the 2010-up passats will now have DSG to replace the current automatic trans models... if they haven't solved the issues, i'm sure the DSG failure rate can only increase exponetially


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did they find out which batch numbers are the bad ones? My 2007 has no issues (knock on wood) and I'm at 22k mi now. Would be nice to know if this was still a good batch....


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Things to look for...
cooling fan lock up..failure
trans temp sensor failure
bucking/hesitation
out of the ordinary tach revs
shift idicator flashing..signaling limp home mode..trans fluid too hot. Your A/C may not work because of limp home mode.
false neutral at speed...ie..slipping in and out of gear. This happens when trans fluid gets too hot..or trans temp sensor fails..which could cause your mech u to fry..warped clutches etc.


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

UPDATE:
I received a call from my dealer that the Mech unit has arrived and the repair was completed. I dropped of my 2008 GTI on July 20 and picked up August 3. This is 2 weeks ahead of schedule! makes me wonder about the 'VIN specific' story as well as where are these parts coming from? (the whole of Germany takes the entire month of August for vacation)
So far so good, but only about 40 or so miles. While it "feels" fine, i have to re-train myself to drive a car with a _working_ transmission and I am constantly aware of the vehicle's sounds and noises.... Quite a stressful way to enjoy my GTI, but at least I have her back.
If I run into any other problems, I'll post here.


_Modified by codogg at 2:28 PM 8/4/2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

The mech units are not vin specific period....period...period...I can't believe VW tells their dealers to lie to customers. Common sense..why would vw make mech units vin specific? Maybe it's just that they are toooo lazy to update/reflash the tcm so that it will accept the new mech unit. VW lies to its customers. Don't let the trash at their MI call centers tell you any different. These people are under paid drones that couldn't tell the difference between a fiero and a ferrari. Stefan up in Herndon needs to pull his head out and do something about this DSG issue....if it kills someone VW is done.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

make sure your NEW mech unit has a part A# that starts with 000...this is the new batch.


----------



## AndreasG (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_make sure your NEW mech unit has a part A# that starts with 000...this is the new batch.

Good to Go!


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Update: Finally the parts arrived and the dealer replaced the Mechatronics. 
It's only been since Monday, but so far, so good. Dare I say it even downshifts a bit quicker? They also did a service (fluid/filter) which is probably required. :knocks on wood:
I'll have to look at the work order, but I remember distinctly the new part starting with "000"


_Modified by silverA4quattro at 11:50 AM 8-5-2009_


----------



## codogg (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (silverA4quattro)*

Confirmed my new Mech unit is a "000" part #. 
Been 3.5 days of normal driving, maybe a few moments of "fun" driving as well







, and all still seems A-OK... knock on wood


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (codogg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

i missed a post here... how do i go about finding the serial number for my existing mech unit if still on the car?


----------



## markyg19 (May 30, 2009)

I had mine replaced in June. Just went back for a "transmission fluid cooler"and I got it back last week. Seems fine. But, after seeing post re parts number I checked work order from June and MU parts no. is 325. I'm sure I'll be bringing it back again-but it's nervewracking to drive it


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_i missed a post here... how do i go about finding the serial number for my existing mech unit if still on the car?

If it's the original Mech.U. you won't find it. But if it's a new replacement, look at your work order. The part number should begin with three 0's... 000.....etc.


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Ok picked car up today and driving pretty damn smooth compared to faulty MU. part # begins with 000...
Dealer said MU came from Germany !
Keeping fingers crossed.


_Modified by vinman123 at 4:35 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_Ok picked car up today and driving pretty damn smooth compared to faulty MU. part # begins with 000...
Dealer said MU came from Germany !
Keeping fingers crossed.

_Modified by vinman123 at 8:29 PM 8-6-2009_

Don't get too excited. All the MUs come from Germany. That's where the GTIs are built. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*

Thanks vinman... the 000 sounds great... I'm originally from NYC so I know you're going to pile on the miles pretty quick... keep us posted please as to its performance.
and 334lif3 is right all MU and DSG's are made in germany and shipped to different assembly plants where needed. No need to look at it if it's a 000
great!


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Cool I would keep posting as the miles are put on. I hope this is all done with! Was getting pretty tired and aggravated with the problems and recalls. Feels nice to be back in the car after driving a Versa lol "I can actually pass people again"


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bonnie Gelfusa
Mediation/Arbitration VW
Phone: 248-754-3591
Fax: 248-754-6504
[email protected]
Fax all the repair documentation to this number. Send an email with your contact info.
Tell them you will sue if nothing is done.
I'm reposting this for anyone that is having rotten luck with their DSG. This is a hard # to get...use it wisely.


----------



## black06 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone tel me if the trans problems are officially solved for 2010 models or should I avoid purchasing a DSG equipped 2010 CC and look for an 09 model with the regular tiptronic? 

This car is for my father who is 65 years old and has had his share of lemon cars through the years....not wanting to become friendly with the service department all over again!


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_Edit-delete... I can't believe VW tells their dealers to lie to customers. Edit-delete... VW lies to its customers. Don't let the trash at their MI call centers tell you any different. These people are under paid drones that couldn't tell the difference between a fiero and a ferrari. Stefan up in Herndon needs to pull his head out and do something about this DSG issue....if it kills someone VW is done. 

This is sooooo true. The folks at VWoA Herndon VA and their Atlanta GA field Rep are 100% Liar's. They practice the I'm a Big Bully re-direct nonsense in an effort to talk their way out of financial responcibility. A concerted BS practice to their business. In the end, VWoA wrote this CUSTOMER a $5K check for the DSG defect. 
VWoA can BS all they want - simply keep the $$$$ checks coming. Dopes!
1. MY06 VW Jetta TDI w/DSG
August 2006 production/pkg 2.
2. 4000 miles.
3. The DSG / 1.9 TDI combos No start issue. Ambient temperatures below 15F can negatively impact the DSG gearbox oil viscosity and when mated to the 1.9 TDI diesels will impede the engines starting sequence to the point of a NO Start condition. At higher elevations, such as those throughout Colorado, air density is a conspirator to a frozen DSG. 

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 3:14 AM 8-10-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 3:28 AM 8-10-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 3:32 AM 8-10-2009_

_Modified by 1998993C2S at 4:53 AM 8-10-2009_


_Modified by 1998993C2S at 4:53 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Director, Press and Public Relations
Public Relations Department
Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive
Herndon, VA 20171
Phone: 703 364 7650
Fax: 703 364 7071
Wireless: 703 939 1535
[email protected]


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kevin Norton
FOM at Volkswagen
Charlotte, North Carolina Area
* Contact Kevin Norton
* Add Kevin Norton to your network
Current
* Fixed Operations Manager at Volkswagen Of America
Past
* Warranty Field Specialist at Volkswagen of America
* Customer Care Regional Coordinator at Volkswagen of America
* Warranty Administrator at AutoCenter Volkswagen
see less...
Education
* Rutgers, The State University of New Jersey-New Brunswick


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

Hey badbadtdi2009, nice VW contact details to be sure.
I'll have to dig up my own VW Mediation / Arbitration contact details.
You can never have to many contacts at a firm managed the way VWoA is; read stupid.
My settlement details started out with some gag order language to which I responded Bull She-it! Fork over the $5K before this customer changes his mind and strongly considers the idea of driving the DSG equipped vehicle through the front door of the VWs Alpharetta, GA zone office.... These VW guys operate no different than a bunch of lie-ing 8th graders. Dopes!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (black06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black06* »_Can anyone tel me if the trans problems are officially solved for 2010 models or should I avoid purchasing a DSG equipped 2010 CC and look for an 09 model with the regular tiptronic? 

This car is for my father who is 65 years old and has had his share of lemon cars through the years....not wanting to become friendly with the service department all over again!









Sorry, no one knows the answers to your questions, not even the people who are making them... it's a real hit and miss Russian Roulette for sure.
Go buy him a Buick. See this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515573


_Modified by VWRedux at 6:02 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Sorry, no one knows the answers to your questions, not even the people who are making them... it's a real hit and miss Russian Roulette for sure.
Go buy him a Buick. See this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4515573

_Modified by VWRedux at 6:02 PM 8-10-2009_

Buick nr 1, what a joke! I would really like to know the details of that study. Of course, if they sold 4 vehicles to 4 people being about 75 and driving 3k miles a year, chances are high it will be the most dependable vehicle


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (luciano136)*

I have noticed this hesitation when pulling into my garage as well. There is a slight incline as I pull into my garage.
What other symptoms should I look for?
Should I schedule an appointment with VW service?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Have you looked through this entire thread from the beginning? What you describe may be entirely normal. There is a "hill grabbing" feature that holds the car for a few seconds after releasing the brake. This is possibly what you feel.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Have you looked through this entire thread from the beginning? What you describe may be entirely normal. There is a "hill grabbing" feature that holds the car for a few seconds after releasing the brake. This is possibly what you feel.

I did read the entire thread. Being that I pull into my garage without touching my brakes, just using slight throttle, I did not think the hill grabbing feature was causing the problem.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*

Well then it could be early symptoms. It starts getting serious when the tranny either takes long pauses at shift points under normal throttle, surges in reverse, slips at shift points, or begins to shift very erratically and unpredictably. The worst is the so called "false neutral" where the tranny disengages all mobility to the front wheels without warning as the dash indicators begin to flash.
If you experience any of these symptoms, I would bring it in for a check up but remember, malfunctioning DSG/MU's rarely generate error codes.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Well then it could be early symptoms. It starts getting serious when the tranny either takes long pauses at shift points under normal throttle, surges in reverse, slips at shift points, or begins to shift very erratically and unpredictably. The worst is the so called "false neutral" where the tranny disengages all mobility to the front wheels without warning as the dash indicators begin to flash.
If you experience any of these symptoms, I would bring it in for a check up but remember, malfunctioning DSG/MU's rarely generate error codes. 

The car has been sitting in the garage for the past several weeks. I will drive it for the next few days and pay attention to those symptoms.
My Jetta w/ DSG has a build date of 05/08. 17,500 miles so far.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
I did read the entire thread. Being that I pull into my garage without touching my brakes, just using slight throttle, I did not think the hill grabbing feature was causing the problem. 

I also intermittently have the same sort of issue.
My drive into the garage has a shallow incline.
When I pull up, I open the garage with the garage door opener and slowly creep up the driveway.
Sometimes while the car is creeping up the incline, it will lurch forward.
Not dramatically but enough that I notice.
From reading THIS page, it seems some of this may be normal as the DSG clutch may be engaged but as it detects load(incline) the ECU provides more fuel.
What's odd is in downtown seattle, there are some very steep hills like San Francisco and I never run into any lurching issues or roll back when I'm stopped on a hill then move forward.
This may have to do with that the tranny already detects(detected) a load while I rolled up the steep incline.
Nevertheless, the DSG is a unique beast and definitely not like your standard auto tranny when it comes to gear shifts and gear engagement.


_Modified by piston at 7:12 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
What's odd is in downtown seattle, there are some very steep hills...
_Modified by piston at 7:12 AM 8-12-2009_

If you can smoothly backup an incline, no worries. One of the real telltale signs of DSG issues is a real degradation in how reverse functions. It can get to the point of feeling like either a "bucking bronco" or make it appear that you are clueless and driving a manual tranny.
Craig


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (jetta1951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1951* »_
If you can smoothly backup an incline, no worries. One of the real telltale signs of DSG issues is a real degradation in how reverse functions. It can get to the point of feeling like either a "bucking bronco" or make it appear that you are clueless and driving a manual tranny.
Craig

how steep of an incline is required or should be used for testing.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_
how steep of an incline is required or should be used for testing. 

In my case, the symptoms finally reached the point where they were apparent in reverse on a level surface, and nearly uncontollable on any kind of incline. VW's new "Lurch-O-Matic" transmission.
The degradtion seemed to happen over a period of time, though. I know you've read all the posts in this thread, so you may be suffering from information overload! 
Because the DSG is really a clutched transmission, it's normal to feel some clutch engagement during shifts. However, any kind of low speed lurching, either forward or reverse, is NOT normal. Takeoffs should be very smootn.
As mentioned by others, usually no error codes are generated when your Mech unit is failing. Unfortunately, it seems the only recourse is to let it fail on a consistent basis, make a service appointment, drive the car until the symptoms are obvious, and hope your service advisor has a clue.


_Modified by jetta1951 at 8:26 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
When I pull up, I open the garage with the garage door opener and slowly creep up the driveway.
Sometimes while the car is creeping up the incline, it will lurch forward.
Not dramatically but enough that I notice.

Don't worry about that. I would get that too. It makes driving up ramps to change the oil a bit stressful though


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Don't worry about that. I would get that too. It makes driving up ramps to change the oil a bit stressful though









meh. that's why i keep my left foot on the brake pedal at the same time unfortunately... i'm worried i'm going to launch it into a wall someday.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
meh. that's why i keep my left foot on the brake pedal at the same time unfortunately... i'm worried i'm going to launch it into a wall someday.

I should probably do that as well. It just feels so awkward but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

agreed. but when i drive a manual trans car i would ride the clutch a bit to hold the car so it's not that far off for me (ie. using brake pedal instead of clutch).


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_agreed. but when i drive a manual trans car i would ride the clutch a bit to hold the car so it's not that far off for me (ie. using brake pedal instead of clutch).

I've done it before on our ML parking up a steep hill but I'm so used to driving a manual car that I stomped on the brake (as if you would push in the clutch); my wife was like, why the hell did you brake that hard?! LOL
Anyway, sorry for the OT guys.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (luciano136)*

So I have put around 1500 miles on the new transmission since it was replaced. What I have been noticing, since I am always feeling for variations and noises now that I am scarred for life, while in Sport mode crusing at highways speeds (60mph) and I step on it to pass someone, I get a pretty noticable vibration coming from either the trans or engine. It is only dropping down one gear(I am not mashing the gas), so from 5 to 4, to make the pass, it does not sound good at all. I am right around 4500-5000 rpm's at this point so it is not redlining. Its only when you get on it, then when you let off it stops...I dunno, maybe Im just being paranoid. This only happens upon hard acceleration mind you.








I am bringing my car in Tuesday for a rear passenger side window that does not want to rollup







so I will have them look at while its in.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (Akira)*

UPDATE:
I've put about 500 miles on the new Mech U. So far, so good mostly. The only thing I notice is that when in D and coming to a stop at a stop light, when the car is shifting on its own from either 3-2 or 2-1, there is a jerk. It's not horrendous, but it's definitely noticeable. If I can reproduce it often enough, I may bring it in.
Other than that, the problems I had with lurching, jerking from a start and bucking in reverse or reverse not engaging up a hill, are gone. I've put in about 50-100 miles of stop and go traffic with all the summer drivers in 90 degree weather and she's holding up well...except for the 3-2, 2-1 jerk.
Anyone else with their second mechatronics have this?


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the 3-2, 2-1 downshifts with the DSG will never be as smooth and 'undetectable' like a standard auto tranny. I only have 13,500 on my car and theres a slight 'chunk' sound during these downshifts when I'm in D. I think that the real pressing safety-related issue with the DSG is the lurching/surging from a start and reverse, and it sounds like you have those under control now.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (kyle1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle1* »_I'm pretty sure that the 3-2, 2-1 downshifts with the DSG will never be as smooth and 'undetectable' like a standard auto tranny. I only have 13,500 on my car and theres a slight 'chunk' sound during these downshifts when I'm in D. I think that the real pressing safety-related issue with the DSG is the lurching/surging from a start and reverse, and it sounds like you have those under control now.

Personally, what I think is happening is most of us drove for some time with a bad MU. As a result it warped the clutch plates and now that the MU is no longer faulty we're stuck with transmissions that won't engage smoothly. I don't care what anyone says, the DSG should be silk in every aspect.


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
Personally, what I think is happening is most of us drove for some time with a bad MU. As a result it warped the clutch plates and now that the MU is no longer faulty we're stuck with transmissions that won't engage smoothly. I don't care what anyone says, the DSG should be silk in every aspect.

There is a part of me that believes this. 22,000 miles of the transmission not shifting right had to do something.
Oh well, I'll just enjoy my car for now and its small remaining jerkiness. Hopefully, the clutch will eat itself one day on my way to work and I'll get a day off and a new transmission. Lord knows if I bring it in now, I'll get the "well, there's no codes, sorry" story. Just not ready to go back to the dealership and deal with their crap yet. Maybe in a few months.
I understand that the DSG is not like a regular automatic. If a Toyota or Honda had this even slight jerk, most people would not like it and take it in. But the automatic mode in this car should be just as smooth as any other automatic. If you drive a manual perfectly, does it jerk? That's what this box is supposed to do as well: drive manually and automatically, perfectly.
For those of you (Akira is one) who have had a TOTAL DSG transmission replacement (mecha, clutches, forks, etc.), is it perfect? Any consistent but small jerks or clunks? (This of course assumes that the transmissions they are building now are not faulty like they were on some original 08-09's). If so, I'll just shut up and drive...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (csc129)*

Drove my buddy's '07.5 2-door MkV GTI/DSG, 26+K miles, H&R's, down pipe, flashed, 19" yada, yada... yada... earlier today.
Holy crap... his DSG is so sweeeeeeet and smoooooth! No jerkies, perfect up and down shifts every time... S mode has no pauses, tip with paddles are dead on and the downshifts while coming to a stop light are freaking PERFECT!.... it's a gem... I'm sooooo jealous! To top it all off... he beats it and it still runs great! I hardly got out of my break-in period... and mine died... never had a chance at some enjoyment.
What happened with DSG's between 2007 and now? Did VW mess around with the firmware?.... cheapened up certain components?.... farmed out certain parts to China or something?.... what the freak happened...? 
I'm so bummed and disapointed...










_Modified by VWRedux at 10:30 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Could be worse?*

I Googled the NHTSA case number for our DSG issues: NHTSA Action Number PE09035 which brought me to a site that lists NHTSA filings.
While reading our DSG action number, I noticed a listing just above: NHTSA Action Number PE09032
 Link to Weekly NHSTSA defects site You'll need to scroll up a little to find the article.
Report is for for 2007 Saabs 9-3's. Excerpt below:
"...VEHICLES HAVE ALLEGEDLY EXPERIENCED ENGINE COMPARTMENT FIRES ORIGINATING AT OR NEAR THE IGNITION COIL..."
So, would you rather be T-boned by a semi when your DSG shifts to neutral when you're crossing a country highway, or spontaneously ignite while waiting at a stoplight?

_Modified by jetta1951 at 7:38 PM 8-15-2009_


_Modified by jetta1951 at 7:39 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_I understand that the DSG is not like a regular automatic. If a Toyota or Honda had this even slight jerk, most people would not like it and take it in. But the automatic mode in this car should be just as smooth as any other automatic. If you drive a manual perfectly, does it jerk? That's what this box is supposed to do as well: drive manually and automatically, perfectly.
For those of you (Akira is one) who have had a TOTAL DSG transmission replacement (mecha, clutches, forks, etc.), is it perfect? Any consistent but small jerks or clunks? (This of course assumes that the transmissions they are building now are not faulty like they were on some original 08-09's). If so, I'll just shut up and drive...

I drive my DSG not unlike a stick shift, with downshifting to ether perform engine braking or into relatively high RPM range, getting ready to accelerate out of an upcoming apex of a corner. There is always that jerking forward due to sudden transition into engine braking. It is no way nearly as bad as when one does it on a manual (even with heel & toe, you rarely match the RPM exactly). I am sure most of the people when shifting on a manual transmission, stay in gear when slowing down, or just pop it into neutral and use the brakes to stop, thereby, never feeling any jerking.
Given that it is an adaptive transmission, it will upshift and downshift based on your driving style. If you drive like you have an egg between your foot and the accelerator, it might perform ultra-slow clutch engagement, otherwise, it could throw lightning fast gear changes where the sudden surge of torque/engine braking will be noticeable.
You can't compare slushboxes and automated manuals. BMW's SMG was much much worse in terms of smoothness. If you set it at the fastest shifting mode, you would almost always have whatever drink in the cupholder splatter out whatever liquid that is in there (or if you are a passenger, think for that split moment that you are going to splat into the windshield during the shifts) because of the Full acceleration / 80-150msec zero acceleration / full acceleration that is taking place on the M3/M5. Toyota MR2's SMT' although it shifts at a rate like a slushbox (to give the impression of smoothness), takes forever in up and downshifting, hurting performance.


_Modified by LWNY at 2:50 AM 8-16-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

As to the engine fire post, I'd take that one because you can smell the smoke/fire and have a few seconds to pull over and bail. DSG false neutral in an intersection, you don't have time to do squat, you're meat. But it does bring up the point that the VW DSG is not the only severe problem out there.
LWNY, you bring up good points. I drove for about an hour yesterday through some country roads. Windows down, in manual mode just having fun. She ran flawlessly. I don't know if those jerks the other day were due to stop and go traffic and the damn thing was just confused on what to do but yesterday I put the thing through the ringer and she performed like a champ. Quick shifts, no bucks/jerks/clunks.


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (csc129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csc129* »_As to the engine fire post...

Same thought crossed my mind when I read the NHTSA article for the Saab. I had a near death experience at a particularly ugly merge in the Chicago, exiting I-90 E to Rt 53 N. An uphill, decreasing radius ramp. 
At the top of the ramp balls-out Rt 53 traffic is attempting to exit to I-90, and their exit requires a merge with entering exiters (not sure how to keep this straight). As an "entering exiter" you need to attempt to match speed, usually by briskly accelerating...so exactly where you need max power is where the DSG went numb for me. Chilling experience.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Sound Familiar*

Although not a DSG, these Ford slushboxes are doing the same. VW's complaints now exceed 300. 
_______________________________________________________________
NHTSA Action Number : PE09033
NHTSA Recall Campaign Number : N/A 
Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
FORD / FREESTAR 2004-2005
MERCURY / MONTEREY 2004-2005
Manufacturer : FORD MOTOR COMPANY 
Component : 
POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION:TORQUE CONVERTER
Date Investigation Opened : July 15, 2009
Date Investigation Closed : Open 
Summary: 
ODI HAS RECEIVED 178 COMPLAINTS ALLEGING THAT AN INTERNAL FAILURE OF THE TRANSMISSION CREATED A SUDDEN AND UNEXPECTED LOSS OF MOTIVE POWER IN MODEL YEAR 2004 THROUGH 2005 FORD FREESTAR AND MERCURY MONTEREY VEHICLES. SIXTY-FIVE (65) COMPLAINANTS WHO PROVIDED SPECIFIC INFORMATION TO ODI REGARDING THE FAILURE MODE OF THE TRANSMISSION IDENTIFIED THE TORQUE CONVERTER AND/OR THE TORQUE CONVERTER OUTPUT SHAFT AS THE FAILED SUBSYSTEM/COMPONENT. FOR THE LATTER, THE ALLEGATIONS INDICATE THAT THE SHAFT SPLINES FAILED SUDDENLY AND WITHOUT WARNING, RESULTING IN A SUDDEN LOSS OF VEHICLE PROPULSION DUE TO THE ENGINE POWER BECOMING DISCONNECTED FROM THE DRIVETRAIN. A PRELIMINARY EVALUATION HAS BEEN OPENED TO ASSESS THE SCOPE, FREQUENCY, AND POTENTIAL SAFETY-RELATED CONSEQUENCES OF THE ALLEGED DEFECT.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (kyle1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle1* »_I'm pretty sure that the 3-2, 2-1 downshifts with the DSG will never be as smooth and 'undetectable' like a standard auto tranny. I only have 13,500 on my car and theres a slight 'chunk' sound during these downshifts when I'm in D. I think that the real pressing safety-related issue with the DSG is the lurching/surging from a start and reverse, and it sounds like you have those under control now.

In D mode, I can't even tell when downshifts occur, so you shouldn't have any clunking at all.
The only difference I notice compared to a regular auto, is when taking off. There's this very slight pause, very similar to the engaging of the clutch on a conventional manual


----------



## jried (Sep 22, 2008)

Edit: Disregard. I had a flashing PRNDS indicator that seems to have been caused by a faulty Tiptronic switch under the shifter. Will report back if the replacement doesn't resolve it.


_Modified by jried at 7:07 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_
Putting in a new DMF today...

i'm stupid







what am i looking at, and where is it messed up?


----------



## TheDVS1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Noob here. Had my first GTI for the summer on 7/26. 300 miles later the DSG failed - bad temp sensor I'm told. Dealer made good on offer to put me in a manual tranny GTI. Wish I would've read this forum first! Very happy with my Thunder Bunny, United Gray, Autobahn kit'd, '09 GTI. This one has been great so far, with the exception of the passenger seat that fails to adjust fore and aft.


----------



## Manic (May 1, 2008)

Well after 6 months, and two dealerships, I'm getting a new mech unit.
Car went in 2 weeks ago and they are telling me at least another 6-8 weeks for the part.
My fear is that the transmission will have other damage from driving it so long with a bad MU. VW should seriously extend the warranty on these things.
Unfortunately there are no real lemon laws up here in Canada so I am pretty much stuck selling this thing before the warranty expires. I have a feeling that will be difficult once the DSG issues become more publicly known.


_Modified by Manic at 4:03 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Manic)*

Update: picked up car tonight and they did not find any issues with the trans or window...it drove fine on the way home and the window is not sticking. 
Another day, only time will tell...


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Akira)*

Can someone tell me if this sounds like a DSG issue? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4529639


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.wkyt.com/wymtnews/h....html
Can I say....I told you so....
good job vw redux...The NHTSA is looking for my old buy back car apparently..so funny.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://wot.motortrend.com/6545....html


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news! And that also seems to confirm our suspicion that 95% of the problems were in 2008 models.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (luciano136)*

So no recall for 2008 Jetta's with DSG? My build date was 5/08.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_So no recall for 2008 Jetta's with DSG? My build date was 5/08.

No it doesn't mean that. (Please see my last two posts: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4529357 ) In fact this was a voluntary recall. NHTSA is not done with VW... there will be more to come... you can bet on it. This recall only addressed the flashing false neutral issue caused by faulty temperature sensors, none of the other MU, clutch pack, clutch fork issues. The Feds are not convinced that this is the only thing going on... there will be more to come ryan.










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:05 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## victorpiper (Aug 21, 2009)

Please post your DSG issues (like losing power and display flashing) to the NHTSA Office of Defect Investigation. It only takes a few mins. 
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm
1. 2009 Jetta Sportwagen TDI
2. 7000
3. DSG slips out of gear, PRNDS display flashes. 
Have to come to complete stop and restart engine in order to re-engage transmission.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_So no recall for 2008 Jetta's with DSG? My build date was 5/08.

There's also a TSB that was recently annouced for hard 1-2 and 2-3 shifts.
Mine only does this if I WOT from a stand still and let the DSG go through the gears. Other wise, no hard shifts going through 1-2 & 2-3 during normal driving.
Not sure if the dealer will be contacting owners for this TSB or will check it ONLY if you happen to come into service.
I guess they need to run your VIN to find out if the TSB applies to your specific car.
This TSB is supposed to include a ECU and DSG update flash.




_Modified by piston at 6:59 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
There's also a TSB that was recently annouced for hard 1-2 and 2-3 shifts.
Mine only does this if I WOT from a stand still and let the DSG go through the gears. Other wise, no hard shifts going through 1-2 & 2-3 during normal driving.
Not sure if the dealer will be contacting owners for this TSB or will check it ONLY if you happen to come into service.
I guess they need to run your VIN to find out if the TSB applies to your specific car.
This TSB is supposed to include a ECU and DSG update flash.

I had noticed on my 2006, the actual shifts taking place during when acceleration is hard (I guess usually 1-2 and 2-3 at redline), now, this is in no way a close to being a rough shift like BMW's SMG, but it is noticable now, as opposed to it being seamless before. mentioned to dealer and they said nothing is wrong.
Maybe at my next service interval, where the DSG fluid is changed, they will do what is necessary (or DSG recalibration)


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_
Maybe at my next service interval, where the DSG fluid is changed, they will do what is necessary (or DSG recalibration)

Only if a TSB pops up when they enter your VIN number.
Otherwise, they may not do anything.


----------



## Face' (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (observer)*

09 GTI
1400 miles
While coming to a stop, sometimes it will surge forward and feel like it's about to stall. 
While reversing it felt like the clutch disengaged.


----------



## EvilCookie (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (piston)*

Hey Piston,
Do you have anyway to link us to this TSB, it would really be helpful in getting my DSG problem sorted. I'm having rough shifts like you mentioned.


----------



## steveAZ (May 13, 2005)

Alright, so I'm an idiot, and I know better. Been an Audi owner for the last 4 years (still am) B7 S4, and decided to pick up a GTI. Never really did much research on the DSG, and never looked at the A3 forums on Audiworld.
Anyways...Bought my car last Wednesday, on Thursday my wife tells me "the car started reving really high and I wasn't going anywhere." Oh **** I say, this is going to be a bear to diagnose, I already know what the service advisor is going to say, blah blah blah. I do a little research, and wholly **** I find all this issue, and then the "recall" happens on Friday.
So Basically you can add me to the list:
09 GTI
180 miles
False Neutral while accelerating (DSG)
Got myself informed on the issue, and took car into dealer, only to get the service adviser don't know **** run around. After the tech took car for drive and couldn't reproduce the issue (duh), was told they can't really do anything. Of course I was livid, and pretty quickly had the service manager joining us. They had called the tech line, it seems mandatory with DSG issues, and they were told that my VIN did not fall in the range of affected cars. "Ummmm, excuse me I just had the freakin issue, evidently your VIN range is wrong". I refused to take car home, on grounds of safety and promptly opened a claim with VWOA. VWOA rep was very helpful and called back promptly. 
To shorten my long story, VWOA rep is getting car "fixed" (DSG temp sensor), and paying my first month payment along with rental. I've also filed a report on the NHTSA site and was surprised to see only 10 GTI complaints! There is a ton of the TDI Jetta's. With all the issues I've seen on this site in the last 2 days, I can't believe there are only 10 complaints for the GTI. are people not taking the time or what is going on. 
I would like to praise the gentleman on here that seems to have got the ball rolling, sorry I'm too new to this site to know your name.
Sorry for the rant, but I'm sure most of you can feel my pain. Now I'm just wondering what is next...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (steveAZ)*

Hey steveAZ, there really isn't one guy who actually started this thing rolling, it was all of us on this and several other forum sites that decided to take a stand. You did the right thing reporting your DSG malfunction with NHTSA, and you're right, there are now only 12 - 2009 GTI complaints filed with them but if you count all VW and Audi DSG meltdowns from 2006 on, it's well over 300. By the way, that was standard fare from VW Customer Care, who is buying ours back. 
This is important. Did your wife actually see the PRNDS FLASH or did she feel the tranny severely slip while engaged in gear, causing the engine to race up but lose all forward power to the drive wheels and only thought see saw it flash because it was reported? Please let me know? Is she 100% sure she saw it flash?
Because there are more defects than just a faulty temp. sensor... this we know. The biggest issue are malfunctioning DSG Mechatronics Modules (the brain), warped clutch packs, and bent clutch forks. These malfunctioning components cause all kinds of symptoms. Among them are trannies that severely slip/pause jerk/surge at shift points while under load, surge forward and in reverse from a dead stop, jerk and shift erratically while trying to pass at highway speeds without warning, etc. Therefore, even with a new sensor, you may not be out of the woods. NHTSA is not convinced that VW sensor recall will solve all the safety complaints that have been reported.
Sorry you're part of this mess. I know what it feels like. But what makes me really sick is when they were shaking our hands and handing us the keys, they knew, both VW and our dealer knew that DSG cars were malfunctioning, trouble prone and potentially dangerous.


_Modified by VWRedux at 11:38 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## steveAZ (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

She didn't see it flash, which I was wondering about.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_But what makes me really sick is the thought of them shaking my hand and handing me the keys knowing that DSG cars were trouble prone and potentially dangerous.

Red, most salesmen are pretty clueless about potential issues like this. Even most of the mechanics are as well. 
And in VWs defense, it's a LOT of work engineering a car. There's also a lot of money to be lost and they are doing their best to rectify w/o losing their shirts.
I've had this issue for 15k+ miles. So I'm frustrated too.
How did you get them to buy your car back?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (steveAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveAZ* »_She didn't see it flash, which I was wondering about.

My 2nd post today. yay.
Mine doesn't flash in false neutral either.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (steveAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveAZ* »_She didn't see it flash, which I was wondering about.


Then the sensor isn't going to do a thing. Chances are good it's your M.U. as well or worse. Did you make this clear to your service rep, to VW and to the NHTSA? If not call them and tell them that it didn't flash and still you have a malfunction. Were any fault codes triggered?










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:01 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## steveAZ (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_

Then the sensor isn't going to do a thing. Chances are good it's your M.U. as well or worse. Did you make this clear to your service rep, to VW and to the NHTSA? If not call them and tell them that it didn't flash and still you have a malfunction. Were any fault codes triggered?









_Modified by VWRedux at 12:01 AM 8-26-2009_

No codes were stored, and the PRNDS flash was not brought up. This is interesting. I've read a ton of lurching and rough shifting due to M.U. but not total slippage. I'm pretty much done dealing with my SA, so I will call back the VWOA rep and mention it tomorrow. How many others have sen the issue without the flashing? Has it been the M.U. the majority of the time? Any other info you can give me Redux?
This thread is tough to catch up on in 1-2 days.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (steveAZ)*

The flashing dash indicators and the DSG shifting into N is only half the story. The fact that your tranny didn't have this nor did it trigger any codes means you have something else. Again, faulted Mech. Units have been the culprit here. Many on vortex and elsewhere have reported multiple MU replacements ultimately leading to a whole new DSG replacement, even then a few reported their malfunctions returned after a few weeks/months. One guy traded his 2009 GTI DSG in for a Bimmer after VW put him through hell..... 


_Modified by VWRedux at 12:45 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (EvilCookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilCookie* »_Hey Piston,
Do you have anyway to link us to this TSB, it would really be helpful in getting my DSG problem sorted. I'm having rough shifts like you mentioned.

Don't have a link and can't seem to locate the TSB online.
Perhaps it's to new of a TSB or VW is not disclosing it to aftermarket service centers yet.

_Quote »_TSB # is 01-09-14 and refers to harsh shifting 1-2 and 2-3 and is a software update for the ECM and TCM

.


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (piston)*

Would also like to see this TSB. I have the ocassional hard shift during 65% throttle runs 1 to 2 and 2 to 3.


----------



## FGLL (Dec 13, 2001)

Red, how did you get them to buy your car back? What car are you getting instead? please let us know, ok!
By the way, so far, I have not had any sort of problems with my 2007 GLI DSG, 50,000miles and piling up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by FGLL at 11:48 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (FGLL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FGLL* »_Red, how did you get them to buy your car back? What car are you getting instead? please let us know, ok!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

With the truth FGLL,… by beating them over the head with the facts and never letting up, ever! Their product placed us in a very dangerous situation and they, along with their dealer network knew full well about the recent surge of DSG meltdowns as they handed us the keys with a smile on their faces.... there's a hint here, get it? 
Nonetheless, except for their Don't Shift Gearbox... I still say there's nothing like a VW for the price... their cars handle like no other, transfer road feel to the driver like no other, straight line tracking like no other, etc, etc. etc… but the DSG appears to be suffering from over production at a cheap price. (Buy 6sp MT only)
That said, I feel that Volkswagen is NO longer the company I once loved and respected. Thy now appear to have their heads up in the clouds with Bugatti, Lamborghini, Bentley, Audi, *etc… They forgot to give us little guys the same quality control we deserve… they forgot about those who put them where they are today…. and I mean people like you and me. If you knew the way they treated us when our DSG severely malfunctioned, you would understand.. it was disgusting to say the least. I'm done with VW forever.
The Wolfie was purchased for our son. He will be driving our other family cars for now.








*Don't forget about Porsche and their $3-Billion hole VW nust now help them pay. 


_Modified by VWRedux at 11:49 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*

I'm responding below in caps... I'm not yelling.

_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
Red, most salesmen are pretty clueless about potential issues like this. Even most of the mechanics are as well. (WHO'S TALKING ABOUT SALESMEN HERE?)
And in VWs defense, it's a LOT of work engineering a car. There's also a lot of money to be lost and they are doing their best to rectify w/o losing their shirts. THEIR SHIRTS? YOU'RE MAKING ME CRY.







LOOK, WHAT'S SAFETY WORTH TO YOU? THERE'S AMPLE EVIDENCE THAT VW KNEW VERY WELL ABOUT THESE DANGEROUS MELTDOWNS FOR WELL OVER THREE YEARS NOW AND DID NOTHING... NOTHING TO IMPROVE THE TRANNY... IN FACT IT GOT WORSE NOT BETTER. COME ON, WHO DO YOU THINK YOU'RE KIDDING HERE? THIS COMPANY HAD TO BE DRAGGED ON THEIR BARE BOTTOMS BEFORE THEY ISSUED THIS TINY POS RECALL... WHICH WOULD HAVE NOT PREVENTED OUR NEAR FATAL EVENT. THESE GUYS WERE PLAYING HARDBALL WITH OUR MONEY AND OUR LIVES. THEY WOULD HAVE NEVER ISSUED ANY RECALL ON THEIR OWN... NEVER, NOT THIS CLOSE TO THE 2010 INTRODUCTION! AND IF THAT'S THE KIND OF COMPANY YOU WISH TO DEFEND, FINE.. GO RIGHT AHEAD.








I've had this issue for 15k+ miles. So I'm frustrated too. DID YOU FILE YOUR NHTSA REPORT?
How did you get them to buy your car back? PLEASE SEE OTHER POST.









In fact this may help you further understand.
http://www.autoinsane.com/2009...lures/
http://www.autoinsane.com/2009...odels/



_Modified by VWRedux at 12:45 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Interesting thing just happened to me at work...
I just got a call from *Bal Baines* out of Auburn Hills, apparently she is "VWofA Safety Investigations & Special Projects Leader" (did a quick google search), I dont if this is her though. She said she works in the compliance dept. The only way she would have obtained my work number is from the dealer computer, I didnt give my work # on the report. So she definitely works for vw.
She wanted to know details on my NHTSA report I filled...interesting, huh...??? She was on speaker phone so I am sure there were other bodies in the room eagerly listening. I just gave her the general issues I experienced, lurching, surging, harsh 2-1 downshifts etc. 
Something that I think caught her off guard was when I told her on my 2nd occurrence with issues they ended up replacing the whole DSG. She kind of paused for a bit and then asked some more questions. 
Has anyone else been contacted by VWofA regarding their NHTSA report???


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
THEY WOULD HAVE NEVER ISSUED ANY RECALL ON THEIR OWN... NEVER, NOT THIS CLOSE TO THE 2010 INTRODUCTION! AND IF THAT'S THE KIND OF COMPANY YOU WISH TO DEFEND, FINE.. GO RIGHT AHEAD. 

Uh, name one automotive company or really any company that voluntarily recalls anything? Has a SINGLE person been in a wreck as a result of this? I have not heard of a single incidence.
Sorry, I've had all these issues since buying my vehicle in '08 and I don't feel that my life is threatened by continuing to drive this car, even WITH it's issues. Annoying. You bet! But if I was really worried about a transmission failing, then I would take the bus.








As an aside, it sounds to me like VW had little visibility on this issue until recently. They are constantly revisioning all their bits and pieces. Look at how many things change between "model years" on the same vehicle. It would have cost them FAR less in the end if they had slowly and quietly updated the issue. The warranty claims alone are big $$$.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Uh, name one automotive company or really any company that voluntarily recalls anything? Has a SINGLE person been in a wreck as a result of this? I have not heard of a single incidence.


From time to time, (and depending on the issue), most manufactures will issue their own safety recall without NHTSA encouragement. Honda, Toyota, GM and Ford have all done so in the past to my best recollection. The truth is, ALL SAFETY RECALLS are actually voluntary. The Feds cannot force a manufacturer to issue a SAFETY RECALL without their full consent. (As NHTSA officials have told me, it's all in the facts and the Science.)
I understand that Insurance companies have opened investigations, reviewing their past accident reports to see if what was originally thought as driver error had in fact something to do with DSG's malfunctioning.
This may be one right here on vortex: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4551429



_Modified by VWRedux at 11:06 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Here is what I experienced.
2008 GTI DSG
10k miles
First I experienced the rough shifts to 1st, after that the irratic surging when you get to a stop, or when taking off from a stop
Than after a 700 mile trip, I got the PRNDS flashing, and while it was flashing I was stuck in 2nd gear, and Reverse did not work
I left the car for abotu 20 minutes, hoping it would reset.
And after starting the car after 20 minutes all was fine, flashing PRNDS had stopped, car shifted perfectly in all gears incl reverse
What also disappeared was the irratic behaviour from a stop or coming to a stop in 1st and reverse
Anybody had a similar combination of problems ?
I suspect that my MU has to be replaced, or might it be something else ?
Mike


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_Here is what I experienced.
2008 GTI DSG
10k miles
First I experienced the rough shifts to 1st, after that the irratic surging when you get to a stop, or when taking off from a stop
Than after a 700 mile trip, I got the PRNDS flashing, and while it was flashing I was stuck in 2nd gear, and Reverse did not work
I left the car for abotu 20 minutes, hoping it would reset.
And after starting the car after 20 minutes all was fine, flashing PRNDS had stopped, car shifted perfectly in all gears incl reverse
What also disappeared was the irratic behaviour from a stop or coming to a stop in 1st and reverse
Anybody had a similar combination of problems ?
I suspect that my MU has to be replaced, or might it be something else ?
Mike


Mike, it doesn't sound good... first go here and register your report to NHTSA http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475506 Tell them what you just said in your post, especially that it has the temp sensor flashing dash, even though VW claims it shouldn't.
The other symptoms do sound like a bad MU. 
So, since your car is a '08 and is suffering from the flashing dash syndrome (VW says it should only be the 09-10 models... what a load of bunk) call VW at 1-800-444-8982 and complain! Then explain the other symptoms. I think you have a faulty Temp. sensor and a malfunctioning MU. I would be








Good luck.... please don't forget to file your online report with NHTSA... then keep us posted on how VW is dealing with the issue.


----------



## TDIfor4 (Sep 10, 2009)

*My experience in Canada with the DSG temp. sensor recall and Mechatronics "customer service program"*

Hello, I've been a bit of a lurker for now, gathering information as VW Canada and my local dealer have been glacier-slow in acting on these issues.
I drive a 2009 Jetta Wagon TDI with the DSG, purchased on Aug. 8, 2009. This vehicle was a slight size upgrade from my previous one (2006 Subaru Impreza hatch) in light of the fact that my wife and I were expecting our second child who was born on August 31 (a boy, very healthy!)
Currently there are just under 1500 km on the odo. (900 miles for my U.S. friends). To date I personally haven't experienced the issues the other owners have, but the potential safety issue is just the opposite of why I've chosen the vehicle manufacturers I have - stellar safety reputation.
Needless to say I was astonished when I read the Canadian Broadcasting Corp (CBC) news story on their website on Aug. 20 announcing the U.S. recall campaign on the faulty temp. sensor. It did include a quote from the VW Canada rep saying Cdn. vehicles would be affected and the recall notice "may lag" that in the U.S. somewhat.
Coincidentally my car was at the dealer that day to install the Bluetooth kit and when I picked up the car i asked the service rep. about the recall, showing him a copy of the story. He assured me that the VIN had been checked and at that time there were no active recalls, but that information would come from VW Canada if and when a recall were announced.
Being naive to the information on this forum at that time and the lengthy waits some folks have had getting anything done about it, I called VW Canada customer care on Aug. 25. The first customer service rep (I'll call her CSR1) was oddly able to tell me that my vehicle would be affected by the recall but that no recall had been announced for Canada and couldn't tell me when this would occur!








I let things go that day, but called again on Aug. 28, having read some of the posts on this and other forums. I spoke with another rep, CSR2, who was very happy to confirm that again, the temp. sensor recall would affect my vehicle, that my dealer should be aware of the problem and how to fix it, and simply to call and book a service there. I hung up and did just that, only to be told by the dealer that nothing has been announced, no recall program was yet available. Nonetheless, the service rep. did tell me that 6-7 of their in-stock new vehicle also affected could no longer be test driven or sold. I did vent a little concern over the double standard to him. 
I called VW Customer Care a second time, another new agent, CSR3. As you might imagine, I expressed frustration over the lack of communication between VW Canada and the dealer, and was reassured that the recall was coming, notice should come out in 2-3 weeks and in fact the dealers had NOT yet been informed of this. I decided to try an alternate track when I hung up and called Transport Canada, our federal agency who oversees motor vehicle recalls. I got the most indifferent response, saying this could take months and that it'd be absolutely acceptable to wait that long. At that point I was fed up for the day with all the B.S. and temporarily gave up, as family quickly became more important.
In the interim, after the fact I did hear word of the VWoA Mechatronics "Customer Service Program" announced on Aug. 28, that no one who I spoke with the same day acknowledged.
Fast forward to today, as my wife and son are both doing well and our daughter was at the sitter's and I was able to take some time to work the phones again. Ironically my call was taken by CSR2 at VW Customer Care. My questions were (1) wanting to find out if the recall has been finally announced formally and (2) if the Mechatronics CSP was coming to Canada and if so, was my vehicle affected. CSR2 again tells me the recall campaign is active and to contact my dealer about it, and does concede he gave me the wrong information previously. On the Mechatronics issue, he says no such program is coming to Canada, arguing although built in the same assembly plant in Puebla as my Canadian-spec car, each destination country's vehicles have unique characteristics and the Canadian vehicles do not have faulty Mechatronics units.








At this point I ask to escalate to a supervisor as I no longer believe a word coming our of CSR2's mouth. I hold a few minutes and get to speak with her, recapping the full story knowing very well she has notes from CSR1,2,3. Ultimately I'm given the same explanation that I can't understand, that at present they feel the Canadian car's mechatronics units are all fine and no recall is required. I pull the family card, the safety card, pull on the heartstrings, but no budging. She is the first person to utter the words "I apologize" in all this. She does encourage me to call the dealer to get the temp. sensor looked at, but tries to reassure me in the meantime my car is absolutely safe to drive....
I call my dealer next. Arrgh! Again I get the song-and-dance that while now aware of the recall, they have no service instructions or parts available yet as they have not received further instructions from VW Canada. Again, I point to the double-standard of the vehicles on their lot that they cannot move/sell/test-drive, but that it's apparently quite O.K. for me to keep driving this car. He did tell me that they have had just one vehicle, originally from Alberta, Canada, that has come in for service with the Mechatronics issue.








The service rep. at my dealer did pass on some new information. An internal memo was circulated last evening regarding the temp. sensor recall, the delay in parts, and that a potential solution by simply doing a software upgrade was being developed, "in the coming weeks" that would take care of the temp. sensor problem and not require any invasive disassembly of the DSG that in and of itself potentially involves damaging the Mechatronic unit.
I hang up, call VW Customer Care back. In a cruel twist of fate, it's yet again CSR2 who answers. I immediately escalate to the same supervisor as previous, this time to express my anger that within the VW corporate-dealer structure, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing







I also express concern that it makes no sense that a problem, previously reported as a physical fault in the crimping of the wiring of the sensor can be overcome by a software patch. I sum it up by stating I have no confidence in the safety of the car, I want it fixed immediately, and I want alternate transportation in the interim for safety's sake.
Her response was to liase with the dealer, find out on what level the miscommunication is occurring, and get back to me within 24 hrs to move forward.
Am I just making a mountain out of a molehill? After all, my vehicle is performing just fine (and the fuel economy sure trumps Subaru







) But it's the potential hazard to my family, the lack of sincereity on the part of most of the folks I've spoken to, and the fact that no one seems to want to step up and offer a solution that really irks me.
This post must seem gigantic for an unaffected vehicle's owner. Looking forward to feedback, especially from other Cdn. owners as it appears we may be lost in the Mechatronics shuffle.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey TDIfor4,
I certainly understand your concern but I've been subscribed to this tread for a while and I get the impression that the DSG won't malfunction overnight, so I wouldn't be too worried about the safety in the meantime.
I constantly try to evaluate what mine is doing. So far, the only "odd" part is that upshifts 1-2-3 are a little rough in manual mode when the car is cold. I'm thinking it might still be normal but I'm not positive. In auto mode, everything seems smooth like butter. 24k on the car now.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I'll get on it right away
I'll post the results as soon as they become available
The weird part is that all problems seem to have disappeared for now
Mike


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: My experience in Canada with the DSG temp. sensor recall and Mechatronics "custome ... (TDIfor4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIfor4* »_
Am I just making a mountain out of a molehill? After all, my vehicle is performing just fine (and the fuel economy sure trumps Subaru







) But it's the potential hazard to my family, the lack of sincereity on the part of most of the folks I've spoken to, and the fact that no one seems to want to step up and offer a solution that really irks me.
This post must seem gigantic for an unaffected vehicle's owner. Looking forward to feedback, especially from other Cdn. owners as it appears we may be lost in the Mechatronics shuffle.









maybe you need to go back to a subaru impreza or legacy (didn't they just replace the legacy? that would mean any remaining last-year models would be dirt cheap hopefully) while you still can sell the jetta before everyone knows about our DSG issues and our resale values go into a tailspin








honestly, i've been giving serious thought to selling my gti, but i've only had it for a year (read: depreciation) and just don't have enough disposable income to get into something else. i've had my share of problems, but my issues are relatively minor compared to some of the stories i've been reading here... but the sound of a ticking time bomb i keep hearing every time i turn the ignition key is starting to become too much to bear


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Mike, it doesn't sound good... first go here and register your report to NHTSA http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475506 Tell them what you just said in your post, especially that it has the temp sensor flashing dash, even though VW claims it shouldn't.
The other symptoms do sound like a bad MU. 
So, since your car is a '08 and is suffering from the flashing dash syndrome (VW says it should only be the 09-10 models... what a load of bunk) call VW at 1-800-444-8982 and complain! Then explain the other symptoms. I think you have a faulty Temp. sensor and a malfunctioning MU. I would be








Good luck.... please don't forget to file your online report with NHTSA... then keep us posted on how VW is dealing with the issue.


This is the complaint I filed with the NHTSA
I own a 2008 VW MKV GTI with DSG transmission, and I have encountered the following problems.
1. After a 700 mile drive, I noticed that the PRDNS display was
flashing, and that my transmission was locked in 2nd gear, no
other gears could be used including Reverse
After shutting down my car, and letting it sit for 20 minutes, I
restarted the car and it was behaving normal again, and the
flashing of the PRDNS display was gone.
2. For a couple of days now I have experienced a potentially
dangerous behaviour of my DSG transmission, when coming to a
stop it jerks and surges forward in 1st gear, the same happens
when taking of from a stop it jurks and surges, which makes it
for the driver impossible to control/modulate the speed with 
which the car will move forward, I have to keep a substantial
distance from the traffic in front of me to not hit them by
accident due to the surging behaviour of my transmission
This surging and jurky behaviour is only in 1st gear and 
Reverse, and happens when the transmission shifts back into
1st or when you take off from 1st or Reverse.
Currently dealer is aware of the issues, but have not been able to fix the issues due to parts not being available at the time I called


----------



## VIDoug (May 18, 2009)

*Re: My experience in Canada with the DSG temp. sensor recall and Mechatronics "custome ... (TDIfor4)*

Sorry to hear about the poor treatment VW Canada is subjecting you to. 
I had been planning to buy a 2010 GTI DSG in January when my current lease expires. For us it's DSG or nothing, and right now with the lack of customer empathy and honest communication, it's looking like I need to take my business elsewhere.
Updates on your ongoing experience would be appreciated.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: My experience in Canada with the DSG temp. sensor recall and Mech ... (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
maybe you need to go back to a subaru impreza or legacy (didn't they just replace the legacy? that would mean any remaining last-year models would be dirt cheap hopefully) while you still can sell the jetta before everyone knows about our DSG issues and our resale values go into a tailspin










I'm getting a 7y / 100k mi powertrain warranty. That way, a potential buyer shouldn't be too worried about the DSG. That said, I'm planning on keeping this car for a while so hopefully by the time I'm ready to sell, DSG issues are a gremlin of the past.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (mike2727)*

I just came off the phone with VWOA, and I must say they were very nice and they confirmed that my car was on the list for the Mechatronic issue.
My warranty will be extended to 10yr/100k miles, and I will have to contact the dealer to see when to bring the car in.
So next up is calling the dealer and make an appointment
I'll keep you all posted
Mike


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Warranty Extension*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_My warranty will be extended to 10yr/100k miles, and I will have to contact the dealer to see when to bring the car in.


VWoA is extending your warranty? I had my Mech unit replaced a few months ago. No mention of extended warranty.
Are they just covering the DSG? 
Craig


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Warranty Extension (jetta1951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1951* »_
VWoA is extending your warranty? I had my Mech unit replaced a few months ago. No mention of extended warranty.
Are they just covering the DSG? 
Craig

from http://www.autoinsane.com/2009...aints/

_Quote »_Some customers have reported transmission performance issues under certain driving conditions. This was due to a faulty component inside the Mechatronic unit within a limited production range. VWGoA will repair or replace the components in the transmissions of approximately 43,000 Volkswagens and 10,300 Audis at no charge to the vehicles’ owners. Additionally, VWGoA will reimburse customers who have had this repaired at their own expense.



_Quote »_The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program and the voluntary safety recall. This extended warranty is for 10-years/100,000-miles, transferrable to subsequent owners.


maybe it's my lack of reading comprehension, but i don't see any mention of those who have already had repairs done under warranty before this recall. it only mentions reimbursement to those who had to pay out of their own pockets to have it fixed?










_Modified by Benjamin T at 11:44 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Warranty Extension (jetta1951)*

yes only DSG my car's VIN was on the victim list
Mike


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Warranty Extension (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_yes only DSG my car's VIN was on the victim list
Mike

So is the list available somewhere yet?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_I just came off the phone with VWOA, and I must say they were very nice and they confirmed that my car was on the list for the Mechatronic issue.

I called today and the customer service agent simply said there are no open campaigns, but that I would receive mail if "they figured something out." I was advised to simply take it to my dealer (which isn't a bad idea, but it's nicer to have some pro-active advice to go on rather than the typical reproduce-diagnose-repair cycle).
I think we're simply at the mercy of whomever we talk to at Audi. I sure hope they "figure something out" soon.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Warranty Extension (improvius)*

When I called VWOA and told them about the problems with my DSG they looked up my VIN and told me that I was on the list
I told them that I heard about Horror stories with 4 to 6 weeks lead times on a Mechatronic replacement, she told me that only the delaer can tell me if they have stock, but at the same time she told me that dealers should have stock by now
We will see after I get the dealer on the phone
And she explicitly told me this is not a recall but a Customer Staisfaction campaign


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Warranty Extension (mike2727)*

I just called VWoA. Checked the 2008 Eos VIN. Wahoo! New vehicle warranty extended for DSG only, to 10 yr/100,000 miles. 
( Ref: Volkswagen Loyalty Center at 1-800-444-8982 or the Audi Customer Relations Campaign Help Line at 1-800-253-AUDI (2834) )
My Mech unit was replaced at 15K. Now have 5K on the new 000 unit. Running great....but in the back of my mind...there's a little voice....(might only be from that Country Joe and the Fish concert in '68..not sure)
I'm sure there will be other details published concerning situtations where the extended warranty will not be honored. (As you GTI and Jetta guys know, we Eos owners are all graybeards who would NEVER consider and kind of mods.







)
A shout out to VWRedux. I believe you may have been instrumental in rallying the troops to keep the pressure on VWoA. Hope our brothers in Canada can get satisfaction.
And thanks to all forum posters for sharing your information. Every chunk of info helps the rest of us.
Craig


_Modified by jetta1951 at 12:34 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

EDIT: moved info to a different post, deleted this one to avoid confusion

_Modified by improvius at 5:14 PM 9-10-2009_


_Modified by improvius at 5:38 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_Just called - my 2007 GTI is NOT covered by the new warranty.
EDIT: I have not had any DSG issues yet. I'm just hoping for some peace of mind.

_Modified by improvius at 5:14 PM 9-10-2009_

Thanks for the info! Saves me a phone call. I think I maybe heard of one 2007 that had an issue. They all seem to be 2008+.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Thanks for the info! Saves me a phone call. I think I maybe heard of one 2007 that had an issue. They all seem to be 2008+.


Eh, I would call anyway. It would still be interesting to know if some 2007 cars are affected and others are not.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

yvrnracer(sp?) i think is an 07 GLI... i've lost count of how many mech units he's gone through


----------



## jetta1951 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Amen to calling. The article that Benjamin provided a link to talks about 2007-2009 model years.
Worth the call to find out.
http://www.autoinsane.com/2009...aints/


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

And if anyone is curious, the build date for my NOT COVERED 2007 DSG GTI is 01/07. I have NOT had any DSG issues yet, but I only have 17K miles.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_And if anyone is curious, the build date for my NOT COVERED 2007 DSG GTI is 01/07. I have NOT had any DSG issues yet, but I only have 17K miles.

Well, I just gave them a call as well since I am planning on buying the extended powertrain warranty in the next few weeks. My 2007 GTI is NOT covered either. My build date was 11/06. As said earlier 24k mi on the car without any issues apart from the 1-2-3 somewhat rough upshifts in manual mode when the car is cold (might be normal).


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Well, I just gave them a call as well since I am planning on buying the extended powertrain warranty in the next few weeks. My 2007 GTI is NOT covered either. My build date was 11/06. As said earlier 24k mi on the car without any issues apart from the 1-2-3 somewhat rough upshifts in manual mode when the car is cold (might be normal).


just curious but is there any online info on the extended powertrain warranty? is it a vw thing, or 3rd party? is there a cutoff date?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
just curious but is there any online info on the extended powertrain warranty? is it a vw thing, or 3rd party? is there a cutoff date?

I'm purchasing mine through Chris who has sold many on the forum here. He is a third party but the rates are much lower than buying it through VW itself. The rates basically depend on the mileage. Let's say you have between 15 and 25k miles, you will pay the same and the mileage gets added to what you have now. So, it's best to wait till you are close to the cutoff. For my bracket that's 25k miles and this will extend the powertrain warranty till about 125k mi or 7 years.
Also, the man at VW was very nice and also mentioned there are currently two programs. A recall that was only issued a week orso ago and a customer service program.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I'm purchasing mine through Chris who has sold many on the forum here. He is a third party but the rates are much lower than buying it through VW itself. The rates basically depend on the mileage. Let's say you have between 15 and 25k miles, you will pay the same and the mileage gets added to what you have now. So, it's best to wait till you are close to the cutoff. For my bracket that's 25k miles and this will extend the powertrain warranty till about 125k mi or 7 years.
Also, the man at VW was very nice and also mentioned there are currently two programs. A recall that was only issued a week orso ago and a customer service program.


can you please im me chris's contact info? i wasn't aware of him until now


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
can you please im me chris's contact info? i wasn't aware of him until now









Done


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
just curious but is there any online info on the extended powertrain warranty? is it a vw thing, or 3rd party? is there a cutoff date?

A word of caution to anyone who may be contemplating the purchase of an extended "TRANSMISSION" or "POWER-TRAIN" warranty for their DSG. (That's assuming you're not included in the recent VW extended warranty program.) 
Since the DSG is actually an automated *manual transmission*, with clutches and actuator forks, integrated pressure plates and flywheels.... MAKE SURE YOUR POLICY CLEARLY STATES IN WRITING THAT DSG'S, MECHATRONIC MODULES AND CLUTCH PACKS ARE COVERED. Otherwise you may be throwing your money down the drain. Do not take any persons word... get it in WRITING!
Most firms like JM&A are not clear on this and are now investigating their policy coverage in light of the recent DSG announcements.
Good luck.


----------



## TDIfor4 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Update: My experience in Canada with the DSG temp. sensor recall*

Update - returned a call from the service advisor at my dealer this morning.
He did get a call from good ol' CSR2 at VW customer care yesterday afternoon who had no clue about the memo regarding a potential software patch for the faulty temp. sensor issue.
In any respect, the dealer has received authorization from the field supervisor to order the temp. sensor from the distribution centre in Montreal - should be here in three business days and then we can schedule a service.
Still no news on the Mechatronics "customer service program" being expanded to Canada.
Benjamin T, we'd looked at the 2009 Legacy wagon (was made for Canada in 2009) when shopping, but the rear seat space was no better than the Impreza. For 2010, only the new Outback is available in the wagon-style and it was just, well, not us. If there was only a Jetta Wagon TDI with 4Motion







Maybe next time.


----------



## ShedEnd (Sep 14, 2009)

New user to the forum, but wanted to share some information from a slightly different perspective.
I bought my 2008 GTI just before moving to Germany. I am stationed over here as a civilian working with the DoD, so I wanted a car that could be easily fixed (my last car was an Acura, which they don't sell here) and wanted to preserve my "ship a car home" rights. Love the GTI, especially on the Autobahns.
A few months after arriving, my car started having all the typical symptoms of a faulty mechatronic. We started saving money to pay for the repair (didn't know if the warranty would transfer), and just went to the dealer last week to schedule an appointment. As soon as I sat down and started describing the problems in my broken German, the service rep nodded his head and mentioned the mechatronic. I'm taking the car in on Wednesday to confirm the issue, and then we'll have to wait for the parts. I'll post again with the results. On the plus side, while the U.S. warranty doesn't apply over here, the German one does. If my wife is correct (she's German, so she read the web page), the German warranty is for two years, and we get an additional 2 year warranty on any part that is replaced, so basically the warranty for the mechatronic gets reset.
I just got off the phone with VWoA, and my car is covered under the recall (or whatever) notice. According to the rep, the extended warranty should be valid here as well. I will have to wait for the letter from VW, but she said that I should only have to take the letter to the German dealership to get any work covered.
I love my GTI, and I was worrying that I would have to replace it as soon as the work was done (we'd pay for one, but wouldn't risk it going bad again). I've been very pleased with the customer service so far, so I think I'll be keeping it (well, unless they release a US spec R20, then I'd be very tempted to trade it for one of those...)


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (ShedEnd)*

Interesting! You have an American spec'd car in Germany. The service rep did know what was wrong from your description, but did he mention if it's just as widespread there? 
Will the German R20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be available in MT or just DSG?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Will the German R20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be available in MT or just DSG? 


if this is true:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...debut
both trans options will be available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
if this is true:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/10...debut
both trans options will be available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Knowing how big manuals are in Europe, I can't ever imagine them only making an auto. It would be like the US only making manuals.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*

i thought that the r32 was available with a 6spd overseas, and was DSG-only in the US?
if that is true, then i would be inclined to think the same may happen again with the new R (unfortunately)


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_i thought that the r32 was available with a 6spd overseas, and was DSG-only in the US?
if that is true, then i would be inclined to think the same may happen again with the new R (unfortunately)









Man... that R20 is SOOOO sweet.......... let's hope they bring it to the USA with a 6MT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 5:13 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## ShedEnd (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Interesting! You have an American spec'd car in Germany. The service rep did know what was wrong from your description, but did he mention if it's just as widespread there? 
Will the German R20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be available in MT or just DSG? 


I'll ask to see if the problem is widespread here as well. While most Germans do prefer the manual, there are a fair number of DSGs over here as well - I think the whole Formula 1 type of transmission draws some fans in.
The Frankfurt Auto Show starts today (press days today and tomorrow, public on Thursday I believe) so we may get some new info on the R20 from that. I'll ask at the dealership if they have any information on the German spec v. American spec. I'd be happy to buy the German, but the exchange rate is a killer now - not to mention the fact that the cars sell for the same price in Euros here that they do for dollars in the states. My $28,000 GTI would cost the equivalent of $42,000 over here...


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

MU is on order! Est. wait time, 4 weeks
edit: wait time is changed to 2 weeks


_Modified by windycityvdub at 5:58 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've made a post about my issues with the DSG.. I have bought a used 2005 GTI with DSG, (I am from europe) everything went fine until I went for the 40k service in VW, they basically gave me the car back after the service and started to have hard 3rd to 2nd downshift with a clunk noise that never did before.. even 1st to 2nd upshift is harsh sometimes.. has started to have even the "lag problem" when hard accelerating from a stop in "drive"mode.....
they deny any responsability for the problems and sayd that is probably due to a firmware update they did while servicing the DSG wich makes the DSG behave "wrong".. they cannot flash back the old program in the tranny (they say)
offered me to change the mechatronic unit (and pay several thousand dollars) since the car is out of warranty, to fix the problem... I told them that I will keep it this way and trade it for anoter car (of another brand) as soon as I have the money...

basically.. my DSG worked fine.. and VW mechanics ruined it during the 40k service wich costed me 300$... I am disgusted.. 
will never buy a VW anymore...

















_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 2:59 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_I've made a post about my issues with the DSG.. I have bought a used 2005 GTI with DSG, (I am from europe) everything went fine until I went for the 40k service in VW, they basically gave me the car back after the service and started to have hard 3rd to 2nd downshift with a clunk noise that never did before.. even 1st to 2nd upshift is harsh sometimes.. has started to have even the "lag problem" when hard accelerating from a stop in "drive"mode.....
they deny any responsability for the problems and sayd that is probably due to a firmware update they did while servicing the DSG wich makes the DSG behave "wrong".. they cannot flash back the old program in the tranny (they say)
offered me to change the mechatronic unit (and pay several thousand dollars) since the car is out of warranty, to fix the problem... I told them that I will keep it this way and trade it for anoter car (of another brand) as soon as I have the money...

basically.. my DSG worked fine.. and VW mechanics ruined it during the 40k service wich costed me 300$... I am disgusted.. 
will never buy a VW anymore...
















_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 2:59 AM 9-17-2009_

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles but why wouldn't you have them repair it?! At least you could sell the car then.
Also, some companies like APR give you a free trail for their performance software. Since that also affects the DSG, you might as well try it out and see if the shifts are back to normal.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

i can't understand why they cannot flash the old program back.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_i can't understand why they cannot flash the old program back.

I think it's BS. I would definitely try another shop. Unless VW is some kind of special car, there's absolutely no reason why they couldn't.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_i can't understand why they cannot flash the old program back.

Because they probably stole his flawless MU for themselves, giving him their faulty '09 model instead.... just joking... 
Seriously... they can do it if they wished.... But more importantly, this is the first time I ever heard of a "factory service bulletin" requiring techs to update the MU's firmware during a routine oil change?
Does anyone know the ticket number on this service program?


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

that is what THEY told me.. they say that you can check for "version" of your "program" via vag-com (if you have one wich I don't.. and Even if I had one I could not know if the version was different now that is "teoretically" being "changed")

BTW the tranny is not Un-usable.. it's just annoying in traffic.. sometime has the "lag" when accelerating hard from stop and shift hars..
I could still "trade" the car for a new one (not from VW off course) since basically it's not Broken..
But WHAT should I get with a reliable and smooth auto-tranny?? I am reading "horro stories" about automatics for every single european car make (bmw, audi, mercedes, alfa)
I don't want to spendo money e find myself with problems again... I am considering getting some "old american car" (like a 90's camaro) with slushbox and a V8... american cars looks the only ones with reliable automatics.. (and if they brake you can buy a new one at a low price)

any suggestions?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

Pretty much any car with a conventional automatic should be fine, as long as it's maintained. Remember that the vast majority of cars in the US are automatics and I rarely hear about significant problems. Most of them should easily do 150k mi or 240,000km. I don't know how long you keep your cars but most people don't keep them that long anyway. We have 180,000km on our ML btw.
If you want a German vehicle, get a BMW (just don't get SMG lol).


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

The only automaker I know of which has had significant problems with their automatics was Honda from the late 90s to early 2000s. There was a fairly extensive recall during that time where the transmissions were completely replaced but for a while it was an on-going problem.
Otherwise manual and automatic transmissions should be problem free. In fact conventional torque-converter automatics should require less maintenance than many manuals. I know of someone who trashed the transmission in his Subaru Legacy, but then he beat on it constantly. You're far more likely to run into problems with other parts of the car before you have to deal with the transmission.
Automated manuals like the DSG are more prone to issues because the technology is complex and still in it's infancy. I drove a Citroen a few years ago with one of these gearboxes which, while fun, tended to shift like someone who was inept with a manual transmission. The Nissan GT-R's transmission problems have been widely publicized.
I'm guessing management at VW was overconfident about the transmission's reliability and accountants decided it was time to start cutting costs with quality control. Given that VW seems fully committed to the transmission it's essential they take these issues seriously.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I think it's BS. I would definitely try another shop. Unless VW is some kind of special car, there's absolutely no reason why they couldn't.

If they don't have access to the old firmware (which they may not), then there's no way for them to restore it.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (MaWeiTao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaWeiTao* »_The only automaker I know of which has had significant problems with their automatics was Honda from the late 90s to early 2000s. There was a fairly extensive recall during that time where the transmissions were completely replaced but for a while it was an on-going problem.


toyota is also another. the lexus rx300/1st gen toyota highlander had issues with the AWD transmission due to a design flaw. basically the transmission just dies, goes into neutral and becomes a giant expensive paperweight. although toyota never recalled the transmission, they would either replace or rebuild if it was still under warranty, but outside of that you were on your own








and then there was BMW and their SMG transmissions... when i was shopping around to see if i could get into a used e46 M3, i read so many horror stories about SMG failures that i ran away as far as i could... and ended up here. doh










_Modified by Benjamin T at 12:50 PM 9/17/2009_


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

I don't use my cars too much (not more than 10.000 miles /17.000km at year)
even a "not so low mileage" car will do for me.. I don't "beat them" and usually they last long and stay in good shape when in my Hands...
BUT reading around is needless to say that I am hearing "horror stories" even about BMW steptronic (wich is a conventional torque converter type automatic if I am right).. wich looks to have some sort of "mechatronic style periodic faliure"
same for Alfa's Q-tronic and mercedes 7-tronic (both have torque converters and have ben reported to fail in low mileage cars easily)
on the other hand (and that is why I am thinking about getting an american car) I basically Can't find any major complaints/problems about american slushboxes..not for the newer 5/6 speed auto found on modern fords, jeeps, dodge etc.. not even for the older 3/4 speed automatics (like gm's th400 th-700r4 or ford Aod)
and the older american slushboxes models are CHEAP to replace (compared to european prices) shall they go wrong or need to be rebuilt...
that is why I am prone to buy one of thoose... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

I think a lot of those horror stories are a very small percentage. Even for as big as a problem it is, the DSG is still not that large of a number.
I would have no problem at all buying an automatic BMW. That said, why not drive a manual?! That would be my preference.
I'm sure there are as many American cars with tranny issues as imports. If you go American, be prepared for a whole bunch of other crap breaking though and since you're in Europe, parts might actually be more expensive.
I would never buy American; there's a reason they're going out of business. The only one I would *maybe* consider is a Vette. Their trucks are pretty good too.


_Modified by luciano136 at 1:01 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

I need an automatic because there is an insane amount of bumper to bumper traffic here in Rome...
I HATE traffic







I got the DSG for this reason (after almos 13 years of manuals I wanted something more confortable in this messy streets)

about "parts" for american cars most of them are sold here too (like corvettes or jeep's parts).. and for thoose pieces wich may be hard to find here I can always use summit jegs or other international on-line stores to buy the parts..

as for "price" American parts are 10 times CHEAPER tha european parts..

One example: A friend of mine changed the clutch on his 2.0liter turbo LAncia delta.. he paid 1000 euros (about 1900 dollars) For parts and installation..
a clutch for a corvette 5.7 from an american online shop is 10 times cheaper..
same goes for wiring, brake pads.. disks.. etc.. we have here SMALLER cars with weaker components but with insane prices..
I would rather wait for a shipment 2 weeks and pay "reasonably" than have the part immediately and pay 10 times more
























_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 1:23 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

Don't forget about labor cost. I initially was going to buy American because of cheap parts. Think again, the damn thing (Pontiac Grandam) had 100k miles and broke down about once a month. It felt like a really old car too even though it was only 5 years old at the time. Our ML still drives pretty much like new with 112k miles (and is actually 9y old).
Trust me, buying American for reliability is not the best option. Get a Honda Civic instead. Also, a V8 in Europe; you'll go bankrupt on fuel!
Or better yet, a bike (motorcycle/scooter) since you're in Italy







That's what I did. Bye bye traffic


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

yeah maybe a small scooter is the way to go.. but I will always need a car for long trips in summer/vacations


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_yeah maybe a small scooter is the way to go.. but I will always need a car for long trips in summer/vacations









But then you could get a manual for that







. That's exactly what I did with my BMW, which is manual.


_Modified by luciano136 at 2:50 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## ShedEnd (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Got my car back from the dealer yesterday - they have ordered a MU for the car. Service tech said that he didn't know how long it would take for it to arrive, but was hoping for about a week or so.
I did ask the sales people about the R20. Basically got the same information that came out of the Frankfurt Auto Show - it'll be going on sale in Germany in December. They didn't know anything about a US spec version of it, but they did say that the German version would be available as either a 6spd manual or the DSG. No info on pricing just yet.
When I take the car back in when the MU arrives, I'll see if they have any more info on the R20...


----------



## ShedEnd (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (ShedEnd)*

Got a call from the dealer today. The MU has arrived for my car. So, it took a total of 5 or 6 days for it to arrive (not exactly sure when it was ordered). 
Guess it's a good thing to be in Germany and go to a company-owned dealership...


----------



## BigStig (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (MaWeiTao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaWeiTao* »_The only automaker I know of which has had significant problems with their automatics was Honda from the late 90s to early 2000s. 

Ha!! If we want to talk about bad automatics, my vote would be on any mid/late 80's to late 90's Chrylser product with their 4-speed automatic transmission. Biggest POS automatic transmissions ever made.
Ask anyone who owned a Chrysler minivan or sedan from that era of how many transmissions they've been through. The last Chrysler product my father owned was an early 90's Dodge Spirit - that thing went through like 4 complete transmissions in about 3 years. I've known countless people that own/owned cars with those transmissions that had similar problems.
Leaks, slow shifts, non-shifts, clunky, etc. Especially with reverse - which was awesome because the only way they'd often go into reverse was by revving the hell out of the engine, which meant that all of a sudden it would engage and you'd rocket out of whatever space you were in, backwards, right into the car/tree/pedestrian that was behind you.










_Modified by BigStig at 7:55 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I even heard stories of Chrysler's plain old losing their whole transmission?!


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

nope. my dad's old 90 caravan just blew up it's torque converter. the repair estimate was almost worth as much as the van itself so he sold it to the mechanic and that was the end of that.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

Can we keep this on subject, Chrysler and regular automatic transmissions are not covered
Mike


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_Can we keep this on subject, Chrysler and regular automatic transmissions are not covered
Mike
I wish it was, since I had one blow up, had it rebuild, and right after the rebuit's warranty ran out, it gets stuck on gear after initiating the kickdown. Have to shut off the ignition for it to reset itself. Sometimes I shut the ignition off while in the highway instead of running at 4k RPM the whole way. Plus during cornering, when pushing the accelerator and the slushbox downshifts, it doesn't transfer any torque to the wheels. I would have to count on the momentum of the car to carry me through the turn. I guess nobody flips out and demand massive recalls like the DSG because they all know they are driving a POS.


----------



## PGAGoober (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (Akira)*

I just had my MU replaced a few days ago and boy, what a difference. I have an '08 Wolfie with 27k miles. I first noticed a problem with surging in reverse at less than 10k. I brought it to my dealer's attention who of course told me it was normal since the other cars on their lot did the same thing. I should have insisted on test driving another similar vehicle back then but I just didn't have time and let it go. Anyway, as the miles rolled by I noticed a similar surging issue when starting in first gear. It got to the point that any start (after the car was warmed up for 15-20mins) would result in an initial surge, followed by a complete loss of power, followed quickly by what felt like a hard shift and then acceleration. All this despite still being in first gear. Not exactly the technological marvel the gearbox was supposed to be. I also have an '07 A3 DSG which had no problems so I knew how it should behave. Finally I armed myself with info from this site's user experiences and some good good input from a friend in the business and went back to my dealer. When I pulled into the service bay I got lucky as the chief mechanic was there checking out another car. My service rep asked to come check out my issue and within a minute he recognized the problem. Long story short, here I am 4 weeks later with a shiny new MU and a well-behaved tranny.
To all those waiting on MU replacements I say hang in there - it's definitely worth the wait.
To all the dealers out there - why on earth do you routinely assume a customer is out of their mind when they report a problem and assume it's "normal behaviour" ? I know my dealer has lost my business for good as a result and rightly so. 
Anyway - rock on VWRedux for all your good work on this issue - I'm very glad I have an extended warranty on my transmission for resale purposes!!


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (PGAGoober)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGAGoober* »_
To all those waiting on MU replacements I say hang in there - it's definitely worth the wait.
To all the dealers out there - why on earth do you routinely assume a customer is out of their mind when they report a problem and assume it's "normal behaviour" ? I know my dealer has lost my business for good as a result and rightly so. 



most peolpe had MU replaced and after some thausand (if not hundrerd) miles the same problems started again... (I've read of people on this forum wich have had replaced the MUint 3 times and still have problems)
keep your finger crossed..
as for the dealers most of them don't really know how to even service the DSG (mine started to have problems after the dealer performed the oil change at 40k) and other dealers simply try to "buy time" and get the customer close to the end of warranty so he has to pay an insane amout of cash for a MU (or entire tranny) out of warranty replacement....

good luck BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Ok about one month later SYMPTOMS are back repeat same symptoms are back.
I was in traffic for two hours on a 80 degree day and from a standstill the staling symptom then high rev was back. I brought it in to dealer Monday and they drove it 10 miles and said they cannot see nothing wrong with car. "Checked mileage before I gave it to them". i even told the guy i was in traffic for 2 hours and they drive it for ten miles common!
I caught the rep in so many lies about what VW was telling him ! Rep also slipped and said that they changed SO MANY already....
I am off to get this car hot "car is in driveway running for an hour" gonna go out get it hot and show all the top people in the dealer or dealers if necessary the symptoms...
"I had enough with this issue and car"


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (vinman123)*

I was wondering can a DSG car be converted to 6MT, or would this be a major surgery ?
Looking at the problem recurring after MU replacement, maybe that would be an alternative, I love the DSG (when working well), but to life with the idea that it can come back anytime, I do not look forward to
Mike


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

someone here asked this question before and the answer is yes you can, but after parts/labor, it would be cheaper to just trade your DSG car in for a 6spd model.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

Thanks, but the cost for switching from DSG to 6Mt would be on VWOA, if they cannot get rid of the problem IMO


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_Thanks, but the cost for switching from DSG to 6Mt would be on VWOA, if they cannot get rid of the problem IMO


i wish. good luck with that... 







(us vs. VWOA)


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

I do not think it has anything to do with luck, but if they cannot fix the DSG problem, they are looking at lemons, and a lot of them the way it looks now.
What I do not understand is 
1. that not all DSG's are affected 
2. that the problem can reoccur after MU swap
Because that would mean that all DSG's could be potentially affected
So it would be in their own interest to swap trannies if that is an alternative the customer can life with, otherwise they would have to take the car back which would cost them more IMO
Mike


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*

I agree.. it appears that there is no "permanet" way to really fix a DSG, apparently it's just a matter of time and problems start to accur again, so they SHOULD take back a "can't be fixed" car under warranty and give another to the customer with 6MT or multytronic or whatever without a DSG...
I do really start to believe that dsg that are "not affected" either it's because they have very low mileage and owners just drive them just few miles at week so either it's not enough to "ruin" the DSG or simply they don't use it enough to notice the problems that an "everyday user" has with this tranny,,,

the fact that I am really convinced that VW don't know really how to fix DSG cars for "real" it's even due to the fact that some time ago tired of having problems with this transmission I went to a dealer to trade my GTI (out of warranty) for a VW polo 1.2 liter 6mt, initially he just valued my car according to year/miles at 10.000 euros wich was a "correct" value for my car (I am from europe) 
then after I told him I had a DSG tranny the salesman started to say that they didn't really wanted atuomatics back because they are "harder to mantain and sell"







so he valued my GTI several thausand euros less BECAUSE IT HAD A DSG INSTEAD OF A 6MT tranny... (strange since DSG cost extra money when ordered new)
that is exatly my "proof" that VW don't want to have used DSG's cars back, don't know how to fix them (i had problems with mY dsg too that they never really resolved) and the annoying thing to me is that they KNOW when they sell this cars new that are defective and LIE even if when you ask them about DSG reliability they keep saying that they are "bullet proof".. (wich is what I did befor buying mine)































i ended up trading my GTI for the "correct value" for an italian car (lancia) with a 1.4 liter engine and 6mt (wich costed about the basic 1.2 liter polo)


_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 11:36 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

DSG has now replaced the auto/tiptronic for passats? is this true?


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_

most peolpe had MU replaced and after some thausand (if not hundrerd) miles the same problems started again... (I've read of people on this forum wich have had replaced the MUint 3 times and still have problems)
keep your finger crossed..
as for the dealers most of them don't really know how to even service the DSG (mine started to have problems after the dealer performed the oil change at 40k) and other dealers simply try to "buy time" and get the customer close to the end of warranty so he has to pay an insane amout of cash for a MU (or entire tranny) out of warranty replacement....

good luck BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IIRC, the people who had their MU replace PRIOR to the DSG extended warranty may have had their's replaced with defective MU.
I beileve VW has identified the issue with the MU and the new ones being replaced AFTER the extended warranty announcement should resolve the issues.
I'm sure VW is keeping track of replacements now and if issues repeatly return after a MU replacement, then there's something else like the clutch pack/plate warping that is masked by a MU replacement until after xxx miles, the MU can no longer mask the root cause of the issue.




_Modified by piston at 7:34 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_I agree.. it appears that there is no "permanet" way to really fix a DSG, apparently it's just a matter of time and problems start to accur again, so they SHOULD take back a "can't be fixed" car under warranty and give another to the customer with 6MT or multytronic or whatever without a DSG...
I do really start to believe that dsg that are "not affected" either it's because they have very low mileage and owners just drive them just few miles at week so either it's not enough to "ruin" the DSG or simply they don't use it enough to notice the problems that an "everyday user" has with this tranny,,,

the fact that I am really convinced that VW don't know really how to fix DSG cars for "real" it's even due to the fact that some time ago tired of having problems with this transmission I went to a dealer to trade my GTI (out of warranty) for a VW polo 1.2 liter 6mt, initially he just valued my car according to year/miles at 10.000 euros wich was a "correct" value for my car (I am from europe) 
then after I told him I had a DSG tranny the salesman started to say that they didn't really wanted atuomatics back because they are "harder to mantain and sell"







so he valued my GTI several thausand euros less BECAUSE IT HAD A DSG INSTEAD OF A 6MT tranny... (strange since DSG cost extra money when ordered new)
that is exatly my "proof" that VW don't want to have used DSG's cars back, don't know how to fix them (i had problems with mY dsg too that they never really resolved) and the annoying thing to me is that they KNOW when they sell this cars new that are defective and LIE even if when you ask them about DSG reliability they keep saying that they are "bullet proof".. (wich is what I did befor buying mine)































i ended up trading my GTI for the "correct value" for an italian car (lancia) with a 1.4 liter engine and 6mt (wich costed about the basic 1.2 liter polo)

_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 11:36 PM 9-30-2009_

I don't know if I completely agree with these statements. At least in Belgium, dealers don't want automatic cars because they are in fact harder to sell. 90%+ of people like to drive manuals because it's what they're used to. So, selling an automatic in a market like this is not easy. I would guess that Italy isn't *that* much different.
Also, while there are a lot of cars with DSG problems, the vast majority has no problems and I'm sure there are some cars out there with significant mileage. Ours is still fine at 25k mi (knock on wood).


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I don't know if I completely agree with these statements. At least in Belgium, dealers don't want automatic cars because they are in fact harder to sell. 90%+ of people like to drive manuals because it's what they're used to. So, selling an automatic in a market like this is not easy. I would guess that Italy isn't *that* much different.
Also, while there are a lot of cars with DSG problems, the vast majority has no problems and I'm sure there are some cars out there with significant mileage. Ours is still fine at 25k mi (knock on wood).
That's just like someone trying to sell their Cadillac with a stick shift to the dealer and they wouldn't touch it with a 10 meter pole. Big car with stick shift = no buyers, just like small car with auto in Europe = no buyer.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I don't know if I completely agree with these statements. At least in Belgium, dealers don't want automatic cars because they are in fact harder to sell. 90%+ of people like to drive manuals because it's what they're used to. So, selling an automatic in a market like this is not easy. I would guess that Italy isn't *that* much different.
Also, while there are a lot of cars with DSG problems, the vast majority has no problems and I'm sure there are some cars out there with significant mileage. Ours is still fine at 25k mi (knock on wood).

I agree with what you are saying, but what surprises me is that after the MU is replaced people still have problems
Now if they would have a real fix, or good version of the MU, why do the problems reoccur after MU replacement.
And I am talking here about cases that were done under warranty and as recent as a couple of days ago 
That IMO does not make any sense if VW has a real fix for the problem


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_
I agree with what you are saying, but what surprises me is that after the MU is replaced people still have problems
Now if they would have a real fix, or good version of the MU, why do the problems reoccur after MU replacement.
And I am talking here about cases that were done under warranty and as recent as a couple of days ago 
That IMO does not make any sense if VW has a real fix for the problem


That IS strange. Do you think it could be a software issue? I heard of people upgrading to the stage 1 GIAC SW and have a DSG that shifts smoother since it also flashes the DSG software.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
That IS strange. Do you think it could be a software issue? I heard of people upgrading to the stage 1 GIAC SW and have a DSG that shifts smoother since it also flashes the DSG software.

I guess it could eb a software issue, but IMO that should have been part of the MU replacement and not seperate
I am sure the HPA, GIAC etc DSG tunes could help, but it should be VW to give us a good/smooth shifting DSG
What I am afraid of is that VW does NOT have a DSG fix, and what will this mean for the future ?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (mike2727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike2727* »_
I guess it could eb a software issue, but IMO that should have been part of the MU replacement and not seperate
I am sure the HPA, GIAC etc DSG tunes could help, but it should be VW to give us a good/smooth shifting DSG
What I am afraid of is that VW does NOT have a DSG fix, and what will this mean for the future ?

I'm guessing they will eventually HAVE to find a fix if they want to remain competitive in the market. More and more car makes now have a variant of a DSG tranny in their sporty vehicles. Unless VW wants to take a step back and go back to a conventional torque converter, they will need to fix it eventually.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I'm guessing they will eventually HAVE to find a fix if they want to remain competitive in the market. More and more car makes now have a variant of a DSG tranny in their sporty vehicles. Unless VW wants to take a step back and go back to a conventional torque converter, they will need to fix it eventually.

Competitive? When everybody else starts having dual clutch transmissions, they will all be sourced from the same few manufacturers, namely BorgWarner, Getrag, ZF an a few minor ones like Aisin and Ricardo


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_I do really start to believe that dsg that are "not affected" either it's because they have very low mileage and owners just drive them just few miles at week so either it's not enough to "ruin" the DSG or simply they don't use it enough to notice the problems that an "everyday user" has with this tranny

I've got over 41,000 miles (66,000 km) on my A3 and I haven't had any problems. Every once in a rare while I'll get an slightly rough downshift from 2 to 1. Only when the car is cold and I shift in manual mode the car always is a little rough from 1 to 2 and a lot less often 2 to 3; in automatic the shifts are always smooth. That's pretty much all I've experienced.
Before I got this car I drove a manual, so every other characteristic this transmission has exhibited has seemed normal to me. However, I could imagine someone coming from a conventional automatic finding some of the DSG's operation to be odd.
This is not to say I don't believe there are real problems because obviously there are. And I am very concerned about reliability especially considering my car is nearing the end of it's warranty. I'd rather not pay for an extended warranty, but then I also wouldn't want to spend thousands getting the transmission fixed. Unfortunately, because I've got an 06 I'm not covered under the extended warranty.
I have a hard time believing that somehow a change in the manufacturing process how resulted in such a dramatic change in reliability. But apparently that's the case, otherwise I don't see how VW could get away with only offering the extended warranty on a specific range of vehicles. And the obvious question is, if this change has resulted in problematic DSGs, doesn't that mean that regular use with eventually bring about similar issues? Or will most never have a problem?
Either way, as I've said, while I've had no problems to date, I'm not particularly confident about reliability.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (MaWeiTao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaWeiTao* »_
I've got over 41,000 miles (66,000 km) on my A3 and I haven't had any problems. Every once in a rare while I'll get an slightly rough downshift from 2 to 1. Only when the car is cold and I shift in manual mode the car always is a little rough from 1 to 2 and a lot less often 2 to 3; in automatic the shifts are always smooth. That's pretty much all I've experienced.


This is EXACTLY how ours behaves. All smooth except for 1-2-3 somewhat rough upshifts when cold. I'm purchasing a 7y 100mi extended powertrain warranty tomorrow. For about a grand, it's worth it.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (luciano136)*

That's pretty much what mine does, too. And it's slow to reverse right after starting. I notice this because I back out of my driveway - which slopes upwards to the street - every morning. Even so, it's never really been anything I would consider a problem. I'll be perfectly happy if it continues to perform in exactly the same manner for as long as I own it.


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
I don't know if I completely agree with these statements. At least in Belgium, dealers don't want automatic cars because they are in fact harder to sell. 90%+ of people like to drive manuals because it's what they're used to. So, selling an automatic in a market like this is not easy. I would guess that Italy isn't *that* much different.


onestly I don't agree..
that is because when I went to other brand/dealers (alfa romeo, lancia, Bmw) NONE of them had Down-valued my GTI because it had an automatic tranny instead of a manual.. they just calculated the value of the car based on model/year / mileage.. that's all..
so why ONLY VW would had problems doing that because I have a DSG in my GTI??.. 
I belive It's because they know (and other brands/dealers don't) all the possible problems DSG cars are having this days..
plus if there were a REAL fix for the DSG issues in one of the several times I got back to them to fix mine they would have fixed it for real, instead of asking me money every time just for doing a "reset" (wich didn't fix anything) and proposing me to spend a bunch of extra money to change the MUunit (out of warranty)
btw I am going back to standard manual in the new car i've ordered so I am done with dsg problems











_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 12:05 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Just an update last Wed. I got the car hot enough on a 60 degree day "it took awhile" So for people not using the car everyday will not likely see the problem or taking short drives. 
Anyway the car started acting up so I took it to the dealer and showed the service manager what was going on. It took about 15 minutes and the car from a stop after letting break go idled all the way down to almost a stall then kicks back on with a slight jerk.Service manager said "WOW that's not normal. It's like the tranny is not engaging". Service manager say let him talk to his rep....

5 business days later he never called or returned my calls. I also have a case # with VW and service manager was ducking my customer care manager for 4 days. 
To sum this up VW and dealer is ducking me and don't seem to know what to do with this car or me. I guess they believe it is not dangerous and if they ignore me ill go away. I think this is very unprofessional of VW and dealers. also service manager on the 4th day when i started raising my voice to the person on phone finally put manager on phone !

Guess what the service manager DENIED that's right DENIED ever feeling the problem... I snapped - cursed - flipped... then the young rookie admitted he didn't want to make the wrong decision on contacting the field rep......

Sorry this post is so long but my experience with VW is a nightmare and a JOKE ! and going on business day 5 and still no answers


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

Too bad you lost your temper... but hey, I don't blame you because I have done the same. If you could hear VWoA's recordings of my fits of rage, wow.... off the wall, total frustrating disgust especially with some of the dimwits VW customer care has working for them... but that's all over for me...








vinman123, I'm from NYC as well. Call the BBB, call the NY Bureau of Consumer Affairs and file a complaint against them. Have all your paperwork in order... or simply go to Queens and to another dealership altogether... F those idiots....








Good luck!


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Now VW customer care regional manager is questioning if they really change my unit. They say it is VIN specific and cant see how the dealer got the part in 3 days !
Is the Mech unit VIN specific and has to be built for each individual car ?
Does anyone know what there doing


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

The truth is, Mecha. Units are made VIN specific according to VW's techline, but why are they so? What makes one MU from a 2007 GTI different from another 2007 GTI MU? Probably the firmware is specific to that cars' other control units... ? 
3 days is rather short.... I wouldn't question the repair... it's moot... you need another one.


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Thanks ! How many am I going to need before they solve this










_Modified by vinman123 at 7:11 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_Thanks ! How many am I going to need before they solve this










If I had the answer to that question I'd be a rich man....


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Ok quick help! I am in dealer and showed forman what's going on with car after 1 and half hours getting it hot. Its stutering and jerking from stop. "Forum is trying to convince me its normal for a DSG transmission" and hitting me with tech. Jumbo. He wants to drive me in another car and show me its normal. Any advise !

PS. Ok after ther initial testing and talking to VW they decided to keep the car to run more test. They gonna put me into a rental "interesting that they washed it and put car into there lot" why wash it if there going to test it more







"this definitely is the worst new car I ever purchased". 
_Modified by vinman123 at 8:10 AM 10/8/2009_


_Modified by vinman123 at 11:22 AM 10/8/2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_Ok quick help! I am in dealer and showed forman what's going on with car after 1 and half hours getting it hot. Its stutering and jerking from stop. "Forum is trying to convince me its normal for a DSG transmission" and hitting me with tech. Jumbo. He wants to drive me in another car and show me its normal. Any advise !

PS. Ok after ther initial testing and talking to VW they decided to keep the car to run more test. They gonna put me into a rental "interesting that they washed it and put car into there lot" why wash it if there going to test it more







"this definitely is the worst new car I ever purchased". 

You know, if all this wasn't so f..ing







and







ing, I'd say these dealership service guys don't know a bad DSG when they drive one. Why? Because these trannies don't throw any codes, and every DSG they drive must suck in some way or another... thus they think they're all really "normal" because that's all they know!
Have you ever driven a so called "normal" DSG? Why not take their offer to do so? It may backfire on them...








Also, I would simply dump these guys.... and take you business elsewhere until you get satisfaction.











_Modified by VWRedux at 8:57 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

I believe your right they don't know to much about this or they are all just avoiding the problem. I am in my third physical dealer the next one would be an hour away.
I asked the forman if it's so normal! Why did it take a 1000k miles to come back "after mecha. was changes"? and why does it take an hour and a half of driving in 60 degree weather to start the jerking?
"and he looks at me like a deer in head lights"
This car is nothing but headaches since i got it ! 13 months ago and 10500k of aggravation!


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_I believe your right they don't know to much about this or they are all just avoiding the problem. I am in my third physical dealer the next one would be an hour away.
I asked the forman if it's so normal! Why did it take a 1000k miles to come back "after mecha. was changes"? and why does it take an hour and a half of driving in 60 degree weather to start the jerking?
"and he looks at me like a deer in head lights"
This car is nothing but headaches since i got it ! 13 months ago and 10500k of aggravation!

They're just techs. They're not engineers. They aren't going to know why a complex controls system is failing and taking out a good portion of the drive train at the same time. 
I *personally* think they need to replace the whole tranny. My belief has been that the bad mech units cause the plates to warp. It seems that people with entire tranny swaps seem to have a much lower incidence of the problem reoccurring.


----------



## grundle (Mar 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

car goes in for mechtronics replacement tomorrow...hoping for the best expecting the worse already told my service writer the minute the symptoms return hes getting a phone call from me


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*

yes one service manager mentioned that they might want to change the tranny ! "Guess he gave me a hint or he slipped"
The games they play why not just do it instead of prolonging it for weeks and months its obviously a problem !
"honestly its a nice car but a rather vw takes it off my hands"


----------



## fuforums (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (334lif3)*

I don't think it's warping the plates or anything. I think the new units they are putting in there are just more off the shelf and they are sometimes faulty as well. I had mine replaced 5000 miles ago on my Beetle and it's driving great still. I drove it a couple thousand with a bad DSG and its good now. It's a DSG so it's not like a regular automatic but it's doing what it's supposed to do. The trans will get better over time as they work out the kinks but they need to quit trying to avoid the situation and just do a replacement. They also need to quit lying to customers and saying that they are built specifically for each car. They maybe VIN coded so the ECM will see it but that's it. There's nothing specific about the same engine that would need to be changed per DSG transmission. They feed these lines of B.S. so that you will give up or won't complain about the wait. Once I started yelling at people my Mechatronics was delivered in THREE DAYS after waiting 6 weeks of hearing nothing. My dealer is as dumb and useless as the rest. Everyone knows VW dealerships are the WORST in customer service. They are famous for it and other car makes and their drivers laugh at us VW owners because everyone knows it. Just complain till they can't stand it. Call VW Customer care and yell at them. Nothing gets done these days unless people are afraid of losing their jobs. It cost me $3000.00 but it sure is a fun car to drive. No, I won't buy another DSG for a long time but DSG's are like women-when they are working and in a good mood they are really fun to be around but when they aren't happy....well you know the rest.


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (fuforums)*

Some good points! 
I wish I new vw service was this bad. I listened to my European friends and family that its a reliable car








Yes they need to tell the truth ! Between the dealers and VW itself I just caught them in so many lies its ridiculous!
Well my car is in shop for further testing ! It already had a Mecha unit changed back in beginning of August...
"Lets see what happens"

"Where I stand as a customer" 
VW customer care manager- tells me Mecha is vin specific "and is trying to find out where dealer got it in 3 days" 
Dealers "head mechanic or forman" says its normal but *did me a favor* and opened a ticket with VW "thanks"
VW techs tells forman to hold car for further testing ! "mind you customer care manager told me she told them to hold it" but dealer said techs told them to hold car "more lies" 
Dont understand why VW techs, customer care and dealer cant work together ! instead they all lie and talk about each other !

Also dealer by my house says he doesn't have the equipment or techs to handle my problem







"WTF kinda answer is that" I thought the shifting was normal ! Now I have to travel to another borough in NY









CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS NIGHTMARE IS OVER ! "venting







"


_Modified by vinman123 at 7:01 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_Some good points! 
I wish I new vw service was this bad. I listened to my European friends and family that its a reliable car 

VW is a reliable brand, at least compared to most other European automakers. Based on what my family in Europe tells me their standards for what constitutes a reliable car is lower than the expectations of friends in the US. On the other hand, my impression is that, surprisingly, it's a lot cheaper to service a car over there.
It's bad enough mechanics in the US charge so ridiculously much, but far too often they don't even seem to know or care about what they're doing.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm from Europe and overall, VW is considered to be a decent car. The brands that people used to stay away from, were the Italians like Fiat/Alfa Romeo/Lancia but I think they have improved quite a bit over the years. Then again, the vast majority drive manual cars, so that's probably why you don't hear so much about the DSG.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_I *personally* think they need to replace the whole tranny. My belief has been that the bad mech units cause the plates to warp. It seems that people with entire tranny swaps seem to have a much lower incidence of the problem reoccurring.

I'm with ya on this one. I drove on 2 bad mech units for 11,000 miles. I have yet to figure out why they replaced the entire trans on the 2nd mech failure...why was I going to question an entirely new transmission ya know. I have yet to hear of someone else on the boards getting a whole new dsg pertaining to these problems. 
Whats funny to think is that current mech unit in the new trans is probably bad as well since it was probably replaced with an "old" trans sitting in the warehouse. Now granted it has been driving perfectly since it has been replaced...but I'm not going to hold my breath. I wonder what these "Letters" are going to say...


----------



## xpystchrisx (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (MaWeiTao)*

Just purchased my 06 GTI w/DSG and it's at 43000ish miles. My dealer did the 40k mi service on it before I took ownership. Not sure who owned it before me but so far things are good. I've noticed a bit of the hard shifting when the car is cold however once things have warmed up it's very smooth. Also my drive way has a wicked uphill slope so if I am backing out of the garage in the morning the car does not like going up the hill. I solve this by simply backing into the garage at night.
My last car was a Spec-V and that transmission was about the worst shifting trans in my seven car history that I've ever had. This is amazingly smooth in comparison. 
My only complaint so far is that the car is reverberating during highway speeds. The noise is a consistant on 1 second 2 seconds off 1 second 2 seconds on 1 second 2 seconds ect. It's certified though and my dealer has a good reputation around here.


----------



## CraziFuzzy (Aug 5, 2009)

We had out JSW do the neutral tranny shutdown a time or two starting about 2500 miles. Took it in to have it checked out about 3000 or so, and they couldn't find anything. The problem is, there are no real 'technicians' anymore. Noone who works at a dealer can do anything but follow the troubleshooting flow-charts, and I genuinely feel the REAL problem with these DSG's is that they didn't develop good enough flow-charts, and there are no codes to follow.
Anyways, this was before the temp sensor recall was announced. We took it back a couple days after the announcement, and offered the copy of the recall to them, pointing out that it's pretty obvious they need to check out the temp sensor. They kept it for a while, and then told us that they couldn't find anything and that there was nothing they could do. They said that our car was not a part of the recall, because it didn't show up on the computer. Still, I figured if there is an obviously faulty part, it should be replaced, whether there is a recall or not, so the next morning we called to talk to the service manager, and learned a lot about what had happened. Most of it was poor communication.
The recall is a phased recall, mostly so the parts supply doesn't dry up. Basically, a car is not automatically authorized for the recall work, but instead it has to be 'authorized' by the regional office. This makes sense to me, to ensure that cars that are actually experiencing the problem get the repair parts first, BEFORE those that MIGHT get the problem down the line. It turns out that they DID request authorization for out car the previous night, and had it in the computer the next morning. We had left the car there over night anyways as we weren't able to pick it up. They wouldn't have the part for a day or two, so we got a rental from them, and 2 days later, the car was back. Been 1500 or so miles since then, and no glitches so far. The transmission is actually a LOT smoother now too. I'm not sure what to attribute that too, as it wasn't really all that rough before.. I'm thinking the faulty temperature readings might have affected the fuzzy learning in the computer, and the reset that was done caused it to start learning 'properly' from scratch.. either way, this car drives PERFECTLY now. I loved the DSG before, and now it is simply the best tranny I've ever driven.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (CraziFuzzy)*

There is no phased in recall... it's called incompetence.
False neutral is mainly cause by a faulted temp. sensor but the recall should also install some of the system's operational parameters.
Contrary to common belief, the DSG is not an adaptive transmission. It doesn't "learn" anything... yes this is the truth.
Glad to hear all else is fine now.
Good luck with it.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Contrary to common belief, the DSG is not an adaptive transmission. It doesn't "learn" anything... yes this is the truth. 

You better change Wikipedia then:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct-Shift_Gearbox
A little glossary on Adaptive Transmission:
http://www.carlist.com/autoglo....html
ADAPTIVE TRANSMISSION CONTROL (ATC)
What it is:
The Adaptive Transmission Control system recognizes individual styles of driving (e.g., aggressive vs. Relaxed) and adapts transmission shift parameters accordingly. Two types of ATC are adaptive shift-scheduling and adaptive shift-quality control. Adaptive shift scheduling uses information to assess driving style and decides when to upshift or downshift. It also can identify uphill or downhill gradients and recognize hard cornering. This helps inhibit shifts that might be annoying to the driver or affect vehicle stability. Adaptive shift-quality control uses information about the vehicle or environment, such as changes in the transmission due to wear, to improve the quality of shifts. This system can also adjust shift smoothness to suit driving style (e.g., crisper shifts for aggressive driving or smoother shifts for normal driving).
How it works:
Adaptive Shift Scheduling uses a microprocessor to read signals from various sensors. It uses a complex algorithm and ongoing memory to decide when to shift. For example, high lateral acceleration during cornering may prevent shifting even if the accelerator is suddenly depressed or released. This helps avoid potential loss of tire grip due to load reversal. Shift points can be based on calibration curves in memory. Adaptive shift-quality control adjusts parameters that affect the speed and smoothness of the shift by interpreting data, including driveline feedback from various sensors, as well as post shift parameters.
Customer benefit:
Improves shift consistency and transmission durability and allows for shifting that is better suited to specific driver styles or operating conditions.
Given the DSG shifts harder when pushed harder, along with the fact it has to adjust the actuating point and clutch pressure to compensate for parts that will likely slowly wear out (this is not a slushbox with a no-contact power transfer), it is obvoius it has adaptive shift quality.

Jetta's DSG is specified as incorporating DSP:
http://www.greencarreports.com...-auto
"2009 Volkswagen Jetta Sportwagen 4dr DSG TDI Quick Specs:
Transmission 6-speed automatic transmission w/OD -inc: Tiptronic, *dynamic shift program*, sport mode"

Dynamic Shift Program as explained by VW:
http://www.vw.ca/vwcms/master_....html
"Dynamic Shift Program
The dynamic shift program is featured in Volkswagen vehicles with an automatic transmission. It automatically selects the optimum gear at any one time. The optimum gear ratio is calculated using both vehicle-related and driver-related data. This means that the gearbox control unit selects the best gear based on engine map data and the current driving situation. The selection takes into account current speed, the weight of any trailer being towed, and whether the vehicle is travelling uphill or downhill.
The dynamic shift program also adapts to the driver’s individual driving style and adjusts the gearshift points accordingly. If the driver adopts a sporty driving style, the engine will be allowed to rev higher through the gears, whereas if lighter use is made of the accelerator pedal, the gearbox will change up that much earlier. This adaptation by the gearbox does not affect the kickdown function, which is available in any situation.
Gearboxes with the dynamic shift program ensure that the engine’s output is used to optimum effect by selecting the correct gear, thereby keeping fuel consumption and exhaust emissions low. They are also very maintenance-friendly; for example, gearbox oil never needs to be changed."

Here is what BMW's transmission was doing already in 1994:
http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e....html
A big part of it is reading what you are doing with your accelerator pedal. Given that Audi was pretty much the first company that came out with electronic accelerator control, why would they not use that technology to better feed that information to their transmission? (notice from this article, most mfg don't have electronic gas pedal, so they can't measure accelerator movements accurately, which would be needed for the transmission to anticipate your next move (don't forget the Haldex Performance module also utilize that data from the CAN bus in order to determine whether to also transfer power to the rear wheels))
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.co...oblem/


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*

Been through this already... you're being intentionally late to the show.... Wiki is wrong.
Had long discussion with NHTSA investigators who had just met with top VWAG engineers who flew in from Germany where the operational systems were discussed at length. NHTSA officials were very interested in this so called "adaptive algorithm", "fuzzy logic" "learning DSG". It was denied up and down, left to right, right to left, up in thin smoke GONE! Total BS, according those who built it. (Another words, as Jamie rightfully said... "it was LOST in translation." Get over it already... the VW DSG doesn't learn NOTHING!
Bottom line... yes, you and Wiki are WRONG.
The Germans from VW said... and I quote... "the DSG is NOT ADAPTIVE".... "It DOESN'T LEARN ANYTHING"... it's more like it "SELF ADJUSTS."
Now some high end DCT's are in fact adaptive (that is they learn drivers shifting patterns) but they are in super high cost cars and they alone cost twice as much as a fully loaded GTI car...! 
So you can continue to believe what you wish... it's a myth.... and I'll stick to the words of the Deutschland boys who were instrumental in building the damn thing for VW in the first place.










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:12 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

I had lancia fiat nissan ford and alfa romeos car in the past years..
they have the "bad reputation" somehow earned in the 90's because some cars came full of problems..
now in the family we have 2 VW golfs 1)TDI 130cv mk IV and a MK5 GTI DSG.. as for the mark IV except for a "falling window" and a "dual mass flywheel" proved to be a decent car.. (but those are all problems we never HAD in 15 years with any of the other brands I've mentioned before wich are WAY cheaper to buy and mantain than VW counterparts)

as for the GTI proved to be decent in reliability (except some annoying loud squeacks and rattles like thoose you find in ultra-cheap corean cars) but gave us a bunch of problems with the DSG...
so in MY experience VW has the reputation in europe to be more reliable but in reality it's not any better than alfa, lancia,nissan, bmw or mercedes...
as for dealers """""services"""""" they all sucks.. None of them were able to fix MY GTI and all I had every time I went to them was arrogant excuses (it's normal, all DSG are like that, we know what is normal you don't etc) to justify themself for not being able to resolve my issues (with rattles/noises and with the DSG that was going worst and worst every day of driving)
plus when I proposed to trade my car for a VW polo they basically admitted that they don't want used cars back with DSG's (thus they value them way way less that what they are worth on the used car market to force the customer to give up and sell it by himself)
that is the proof to me that most of the dealers are ignorant on how to deal with DSG issues and cheat people:
1)when you buy DSG equipped cars (since they ALL Say that is a reliable transmission even if they know it's not)
2)when you try to fix a problem (trying to waste as much time as possible and bring you closer to the end of the warranty)
that's why I will never buy a VW again....

the only brand wich looks really reliable and with great service here in europe is lexus and Mazda..
that's all

to all of you still under warranty I suggest you to don't believe in what dealers keep saying to try avoinding fixing yours DSG.. ask to drive a brand new car DSG equipped for a comparision and if they insist that a jerkY DSG it's "normal" call the customer car or a lawyer because you paid TOP MONEY for yours car and you have the RIGHT to have it fixed and working properly...

goof luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 2:57 AM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 2:58 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

What was your symptoms of the dual mass flywheel issue? Did they manage to fix it?


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (observer)*

on the TDI, progressive vibrations at idle, even in neutral gear wich became worst with time...
changed that with 900 euros + other cash for labor on installing it....
nb DMF failed at about 25.000 miles on the golf IV 1.9 TDI 130hp we have


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

Any hard shifting or funny noises at idle?
I also have vibrations at idle and sometimes I can hear a very faint "loose pebble in gearbox" type of sound...but very soft







Other issue is the occassional hard shift at 50 to 60% throttle 1st to 2nd and 2nd to 3rd. Regular driving and WOT is ok.
Mechatronics already replaced and it helped with jumpy reverse and almost stalling issue.


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (observer)*

yes even some funny noises at idle but more like a "something is vibrating and hitting something else in the engine bay"..
very "faint" not much noticeable, the vibrations on the other hands where really annoing and became worst to a point where driving it was a problem..

as for hard shifitng we had that problem too, but was solved under warranty and it was not relate to the DMF but to gear syncros that failed prematurely...

so much for VW realiability


----------



## xpystchrisx (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (xpystchrisx)*

So I'm just reading through and searching. Am I screwed because I have an 06? This morning I took my car to the dealer ship and they're replacing a wheel bearing under warranty. However when I was backing out I had to press the throttle in 1/2 way to get up my driveway. The car would engage reverse and then sit and then move a bit and sit. Almost like it was rocking back and forth. 
Should I make a new post?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (xpystchrisx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpystchrisx* »_So I'm just reading through and searching. Am I screwed because I have an 06? This morning I took my car to the dealer ship and they're replacing a wheel bearing under warranty. However when I was backing out I had to press the throttle in 1/2 way to get up my driveway. The car would engage reverse and then sit and then move a bit and sit. Almost like it was rocking back and forth. 
Should I make a new post?

Funniest thing. Car won't move unless you depress the accelerator pedal. 
If your car lunges, then you have issues. If it loses power or fails to shift, then you have issues.


----------



## xpystchrisx (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*

Alrighty then. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the reply. I guess I'm still learning how to drive this car. 12 years with manual transmissions has warped my fragile little mind.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (xpystchrisx)*

The reverse behavior you describe seems to be pretty common, even on the DSGs that are working otherwise flawlessly.


----------



## jmbrockmann (Apr 20, 2008)

*surging at steady speeds*

2006 GTI 2.0 FSI 
41k miles
I also have some of the same issues as others have, however I think i'm learning to adapt my driving. For example, when reversing, I let my foot off the brake and just give the car a few seconds before touching the gas. And when I DO touch the gas, I ease into it. When the car is cold and idling up, this works particularly well because the car seems to reverse itself. But from what I'm reading these transmissions seems to work nicer when cold.


_Modified by jmbrockmann at 10:15 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*

if it moves like is enganging (or enganging partially) the clutch in a juerky way (like a newbe on a manual tranny) then you have issues as well..
if it engage gradually without jerking or surging probably it's normal since the DSG has a clutch that don't apply constant torque like the conventional automatics... (onther reason why I keep wanting to get back to the classic "slushbox" ASAP)

have it cheked by your dealer good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaWeiTao (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (jmbrockmann)*

I've got 42k miles in my A3 and I've never experienced anything like that. It doesn't seem right to me, but I suppose it doesn't necessarily have to be the transmission. It would seem a bit off that the clutch would start slipping like that. When a clutch starts going in a manual it's apparent primarily when you're accelerating and probably putting more load on the clutch. I recall a way of testing for this was to put the transmission in a high enough gear that it could still move the car without stalling. The the clutch is going you'll experience slippage. However, the DSG does operate a little differently, so who knows?
As far as the DSGs unusual characteristics are concerned, I think all automated manuals have odd traits. I'm sure a lot of it is due to the fact that this technology is still young, but it certainly doesn't help inspire confidence, especially considering that there are known issues with the DSG. A few years ago I got to drive a small Citroen with a single-clutch automated manual. It was neat, but that thing was extremely inconsistent. It wouldn't always shift on demand, sometimes shifts were a bit rough. At very low speeds it would buck like an inexperienced driver was at the wheel. Regardless of whether you were going forward or in reverse, it would rev like crazy if I was light on the throttle. So I'd give it a little more gas and it would lunge. I had to be really careful not to hit anything. The DSG is like night and day compared to that transmission, but it does exhibit some similar tendencies.


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (jmbrockmann)*

2007 GLI 2.0 FSI
42k miles
Symptoms:
When going to a stop, from 3-2, on 2 gear I feels jerky going down revs, let's say going from 2,000 to 1,000 then a bump shifting 1 gear like a MT downshifting but very noticeable. From a stop, 1st gear is very rough. Sometimes Reverse does not engage and got flashing PRNDS and this code:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4598236
Car is now at the Dealer and diagnostic a faulty Mechatronic Unit, they are now waiting confimation from VW Mexico how to procede, if it is under warranty or not








Will update how it goes.
My Mods:
DP, S3 K04 Turbo and S3 Injectors.


----------



## tvvin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Jetta Problems!*

Here's my problem hope you guys can help
2008 Jetta
39922 miles
Problem: Like most of you guys on here my car is real shaky on start-up and even on reverse and drive. I hardly drive it on S or Manual mode. It feels like one guy said on here "Like when a beginner drives manual" real jerky and just shaky. From a complete stop sometimes it jerks into gear. From a slow stop sometimes it shuts off on me! 
My folks were driving it one day, it shut off on them the whole morning they had it. 
Today, I had the last straw. I was on a intersection with a friend turning left. Thank God the light was red. While I crept up to a complete stop it started to shake and jerk uncontrollably! It shook wildly and the RPM's lowered to about 700-650 (not to sure) but I saw the needle drop and then it shut off on me








tried to start it twice, on the third try it finally worked. All this while the light was still red. 
But I mean imagine if it would've been green and I would've turned. 
Accident right there!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And I'm having all these problems with the Jetta but its not any GLI, or a Wolfsburg Edition! Its just a plain old Jetta S, so any help/tips would defiantly work.
I also got it scheduled for tomorrow at Camelback Volkswagen so idk what to expect...








Thanks Yo!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Problems! (tvvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tvvin* »_Here's my problem hope you guys can help
2008 Jetta
39922 miles
Problem: Like most of you guys on here my car is real shaky on start-up and even on reverse and drive. I hardly drive it on S or Manual mode. It feels like one guy said on here "Like when a beginner drives manual" real jerky and just shaky. From a complete stop sometimes it jerks into gear. From a slow stop sometimes it shuts off on me! 
My folks were driving it one day, it shut off on them the whole morning they had it. 
Today, I had the last straw. I was on a intersection with a friend turning left. Thank God the light was red. While I crept up to a complete stop it started to shake and jerk uncontrollably! It shook wildly and the RPM's lowered to about 700-650 (not to sure) but I saw the needle drop and then it shut off on me








tried to start it twice, on the third try it finally worked. All this while the light was still red. 
But I mean imagine if it would've been green and I would've turned. 
Accident right there!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And I'm having all these problems with the Jetta but its not any GLI, or a Wolfsburg Edition! Its just a plain old Jetta S, so any help/tips would defiantly work.
I also got it scheduled for tomorrow at Camelback Volkswagen so idk what to expect...








Thanks Yo!









Report it to NHTSA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

OK r32 is still in shop since Thursday waiting for vw techs to give dealers instructions..
VW customer rep called me last night and said the techs decided to change the transmission. Dealer should have it in by today..."they just happen to find one in the area- just like the mecha unit in 3 days". Always strange that they have these parts quickly when everyone else waits a long period of time.
Anyway I asked if they where going to change the mecha unit again? Customer rep said vw techs found nothing wrong with it at this time. "in my opinion car had same symptoms as first bad mecha" but i am no mechanic. Just seems like there guessing and prolonging this whole problem.
So far went through one mecha and now a tranny ! Car has been in and out of shop way past 3 times for same problem hope lawyer can get me out with lemon law !
"I had enough of this 34K LEMON"
Also i asked if they where going to look inside tranny to see what the issue was "naturally there a sealed unit as someone mentioned already. Hopefully they send it to Germany so the specialist can see what the hell is happening to these cars !


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*

how many miles/km you had when the first problems with the DSG appeared on your car?? 

good luck on the repair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_OK r32 is still in shop since Thursday waiting for vw techs to give dealers instructions..
VW customer rep called me last night and said the techs decided to change the transmission.

Thats good to hear!!! Welcome to the "I got a new DSG transmission club!"
So to the best of my knowledge you are the only other person on here, besides me, that is receiving/received an entirely new trans on the 2nd failure, wow. Keep us posted on how that goes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

If that was directed towards me "right out of showroom"


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (Akira)*

what's confusing it's the same issue as when mecha failed! So why is it the tranny this time?
"I personally believe they do not have a fix... "Remember head foreman- mechanic tried to convince me it was normal and did me a favor and wrote a ticket for VW"

Hope I can get out of this lemon


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_
You better change Wikipedia then:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct-Shift_Gearbox
A little glossary on Adaptive Transmission:
http://www.carlist.com/autoglo....html
ADAPTIVE TRANSMISSION CONTROL (ATC)
What it is:
Adaptive shift scheduling uses information to assess driving style and decides when to upshift or downshift. It also can identify uphill or downhill gradients and recognize hard cornering. This helps inhibit shifts that might be annoying to the driver or affect vehicle stability. Adaptive shift-quality control uses information about the vehicle or environment, such as changes in the transmission due to wear, to improve the quality of shifts. This system can also adjust shift smoothness to suit driving style (e.g., crisper shifts for aggressive driving or smoother shifts for normal driving).


I have observed the not shifting around hard corners statement only from a stand still.
Basically make a hard 90 degree turn from a stop which continuous for about 100 feet. The DSG shifts to about 2nd gear and will not shift as long as I'm still in the turn even when the rpms hit 6K and when I let off the gas. Only when the turn straightened out did the DSG shift up.
As for detecting an incline/hill, what I've noticed is that if I'm stopped on a steep incline for about 1-5 seconds, then there is no roll back for the gear to engage.
If I sit longer then 5 seconds, when I let off the brake, there is roll back and takes the DSG about a second to engage the gear for forward movement.


_Modified by piston at 7:41 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (NothernSky)*

Got a call from the dealer, that VW Plant will give me a 'courtesy' of 50% of the MU replace/install








Courtesy??? They should do this at no cost








Cost with the 'courtesy' = $1K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Calling VW hot line to persue a full warranty replace.
If ALL Jettas (Boras) are produce in the same VW Puebla Plant, I don't see why I will be excluded.










_Modified by NothernSky at 1:09 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (NothernSky)*

Hey NSky... go man, don't let up... you should be part of the full warranty replacement... complain to VW.... complain and file a report with NHTSA.... and call your regional Attorney Generals Office too....


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (VWRedux)*

Thanks VW Redux.
I certanly will, but because I'm in Mexico (near US border) I think some 'legal' stuff does not apply since is not Canada/US, but what the heck, is made in the same plant as others VW Jetta Canada/US did.








I can hear them say...'you car is not part of the 'bad' MU batch', so we will declined your 50% 'courtesy' bonus







..anyways, I love VW and will go for it.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

I should probably point out that I got my Mechatronics unit replaced last week and the car drives very smoothly now....as close to 100% percent as it will get! 
The only other issues I have are headlight alignment (they tried to fix it 3 times, still can't get it right) interior moisture issues (Interior glass coated with ice in winter, fogged in fall), cold start issues (long crank when car sits 6+ hours in cold weather), moisture in taillamps, and uhh...thats it! edit: Nope, the steering wheel is off center too.


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

I found this thread a couple days ago and I'm worried now. My 08 wolfie is experiencing some of the problems. I'm a bit over 15k miles right now.
At first it was the very harsh movement when I was slowing down to a stop. This still happens but has not been so bad since 10k miles. Still noticeable though. I should say that at 10k miles, I got uni stage 1.
Until about 12k miles, there would be times when I would shift from first to second, and the whole car would go through the quickest yet harshest stop when changing from first to second gear.
1k miles ago, I starting to realize the surging issue while in reverse. If I slowly press on the reverse, it will surge backwards as if I'm letting off every second. I have to really get on it when I'm in reverse for it to just reverse normally.
I'm about to get a uni dsg reflash, but I don't know if that will fix the issues.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (Alik4041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alik4041* »_I found this thread a couple days ago and I'm worried now. My 08 wolfie is experiencing some of the problems. I'm a bit over 15k miles right now.
At first it was the very harsh movement when I was slowing down to a stop. This still happens but has not been so bad since 10k miles. Still noticeable though. I should say that at 10k miles, I got uni stage 1.
Until about 12k miles, there would be times when I would shift from first to second, and the whole car would go through the quickest yet harshest stop when changing from first to second gear.
1k miles ago, I starting to realize the surging issue while in reverse. If I slowly press on the reverse, it will surge backwards as if I'm letting off every second. I have to really get on it when I'm in reverse for it to just reverse normally.
I'm about to get a uni dsg reflash, but I don't know if that will fix the issues.

You have almost the same issues I did, and a new mechatronics unit fixed them. Uni DSG will not.


----------



## Mo0se (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

Took my car in for a rubbing noise that was coming from either my wheels or trans. Wheels/tires were fine but when you put a load on the car you hear the noise. Turns out I have a defective flywheel. Well car has been at the dealership for 2 weeks now and they still haven't received the new flywheel in yet. They stated there weren't any available in the whole country so they need to order it from Germany.








Oh btw this happened on my new GTI that I had purchased 3 months ago, I'm not even at 5k miles yet! 
*I should of went with the 6spd*


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
You have almost the same issues I did, and a new mechatronics unit fixed them. Uni DSG will not.

I agree... he's is need of one.... problem is, there are thousands on line ahead of him.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Mo0se)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mo0se* »_Took my car in for a rubbing noise that was coming from either my wheels or trans. Wheels/tires were fine but when you put a load on the car you hear the noise. Turns out I have a defective flywheel. Well car has been at the dealership for 2 weeks now and they still haven't received the new flywheel in yet. They stated there weren't any available in the whole country so they need to order it from Germany.








Oh btw this happened on my new GTI that I had purchased 3 months ago, I'm not even at 5k miles yet! 
**I should of went with the 6spd**

My sentiments exactly... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
You have almost the same issues I did, and a new mechatronics unit fixed them. Uni DSG will not.


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
I agree... he's is need of one.... problem is, there are thousands on line ahead of him. 

Scheduled an appointment this thursday at 3. We'll see how it goes. How long do they need to FIX the issue? (not shipping or anything) I have class M-F so I need my car almost every day. They also said they don't do diagnostics or anything on weekends and the service dept closes at 6. Also I think the technicians leave at 5...it's really ridiculous trying to schedule this thing.
I was in the process of getting an intake, full exhaust, stage 2, and dsg reflash....but that'll have to wait. I really like my dealer as I think I have a good one (for the service dept at least), but this will be the true test...


_Modified by Alik4041 at 1:43 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
I agree... he's is need of one.... problem is, there are thousands on line ahead of him. 

The regional rep told me VW was ramping up production and there should only be a 2 week delay on the part depending on your location in the US. Mine took about 3.5 weeks though.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*

UPDATE
I experienced both the "flashing" problem and the rough shifting, after a couple of days the rough shifting disappeared and the flashing only happened twice.
Since the problems did not reoccur the dealer could not do anything, although my car is on the VWOA Vin list
Last weekend I went for a trip with some friends to the Keys and guess what the car started to have the same problems again (flashing, rough shifting)
At a certain point the car just basically died and did not want to go into gear anymore, even after an extended period of cooling down, which was not easy since it was a 100 degree day.
had to tow the car, because it was not drivable anymore, because if you tried to put it in gear it would buck and stumble like crazy
I wonder what else did get damaged in the DSG to make it this bad


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

Went in for my appointment today and they told me something I have yet to read or hear. They said that IF it is the mechatronics unit, they will take my car for about a month, BUILD a new mechatronics unit for it specifically for my car here (not germany, etc), and give me a loaner car.
First if they give me a ****ty loaner car, I would be pist but I wouldnt have a choice. Second is that this is a lease. And since when did they start building them SPECIFICALLY for the car? I thought DSG was DSG.
The guy just called while I was typing this, giving me a hyndai sonata until tomorrow so they can finish testing.
EDIT: nvm about the mechatronics, they're just VIN specific.
Just got the Sonata...omg when I get my car back, it's gonna feel like a porsche 911 compared to this...


_Modified by Alik4041 at 2:47 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Alik4041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alik4041* »_Went in for my appointment today and they told me something I have yet to read or hear. They said that IF it is the mechatronics unit, they will take my car for about a month, BUILD a new mechatronics unit for it specifically for my car here (not germany, etc), and give me a loaner car.
First if they give me a ****ty loaner car, I would be pist but I wouldnt have a choice. Second is that this is a lease. And since when did they start building them SPECIFICALLY for the car? I thought DSG was DSG.
The guy just called while I was typing this, giving me a hyndai sonata until tomorrow so they can finish testing.
EDIT: nvm about the mechatronics, they're just VIN specific.
Just got the Sonata...omg when I get my car back, it's gonna feel like a porsche 911 compared to this...


1st) Sorry you're now officially part of the DSG Failure Club.
2nd) Yes the Mechatronics Module is made VIN specific and is ONLY made in Germany... but there were rumors coming from VWoA a few weeks ago that they were working on a new Mecha manufacturing plant in the USA to help with the tens of thousands they will soon need to make in the coming months to meet demand for the up and coming massive recall... so maybe it's now up and running?... not sure.
3rd) 2-3 weeks appears to be average for a Mecha replacement. Some have reported a week or less but now these members have raised doubts if whether or not the dealer ever did the repair in the first place.
4th) The design boys over at Hyundai were looking a VW'CC when they penned it for sure... however they succeeded by making VW's great design into an ugly rip-off !!!http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif VW should sue those Korean copy-cat bast**ds! 








Good luck and please keep us posted....










_Modified by VWRedux at 4:27 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks. My friend called me today (he works at the dealer) and told me that they will be changing my mech unit. They also wanted me to change that loaner car (sonata). Guess what I got!?!? another sonata lol. This one is a bit nicer tho, but no vdub. I guess Enterprise and vw have a agreement with the whole loaner car thing. Anyways, I don't think I'm getting that extended warranty tho, but I will do whatever it takes to get it. Only thing tho is that I found out if you want diagnostics done and you have a factory warranty, it's free. If you have an extended warranty, it's $100. So there are probably other hidden fees with the extended warranty. In other words, factory warranty= fully covered. Extended warranty = Care Plan w/ fees.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Alik4041)*

Good luck man, keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4000 miles on my new trans and everything is still going strong...whew...


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_Good luck man, keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4000 miles on my new trans and everything is still going strong...whew...









Hmmm...then will a mech unit be enough to fix the problems? I don't want to go back a week after I get my car back and find out my trans needs to be replaced. I'd rather just talk to em right now.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Alik4041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alik4041* »_
Hmmm...then will a mech unit be enough to fix the problems? I don't want to go back a week after I get my car back and find out my trans needs to be replaced. I'd rather just talk to em right now.

I hear ya man, its really is a case by case basis I guess. If you havent read, I had my 1st mech unit replaced at 5000 miles, it was fine for a while, then it started acting up again, and then at 11,000 miles the entire trans was replaced. To date there is only one other guy on here that has gotten his trans replaced on the 2nd occurence like me, I think his screen name is vinman123...or something like that. He hasnt posted an update but I'm sure we will see it. 
How many miles has it been acting up?


_Modified by -AKA- at 4:57 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

It's been acting up since I first got it, but it was never the same issue. At one time it was shifting, then the shifting wasn't SO rough anymore, but was still a bit rougher even after the torque mount insert. Then it started with the surging in reverse at about 10k miles. I've always been telling the dealer, but they just tell me "that's normal with DSG". I trusted them until I encountered this thread. Even with all this, I really didn't expect mine to bring up any codes, I just thought it was about to fail, not failing lol. Nonetheless I want my FAST! I hope I don't need a new trans, but this problem has been going on for a long time and I've been driving with it, so I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing needs to be replaced. I'm just hoping nothing other than the transmission has been affected. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_
"I personally believe they do not have a fix... 


I agree, after several trips to the dealer wich never resolved ANY of the problems I had with my DSG they actually told me that the "rough" behavior was due an "error" in the new software they upgraded in the tranny at the 40k oil change.. and that they could not Re-flash the old software and the only "solution" would have been to change the Munit (car out of warranty) or keep it this way...

I believe like you do that they don't know a fix for this problems yet, all they do it's trying to waste as much time as possible to bring you closer to the end of the warranty and then admit the problems and force you to PAY for a new tranny/Muint WICH may even have the same problems after some time...

I sold my car and be as far as possible from any other DSG for the rest of my life, now I have a M/T car, If I ever will be back to auto it will be to a standard torque converter/slushbox style tranny, not double clutch from VW anymore..

that tranny may be "cool" but it totally unreliable and in some cases (see flash of death) eve dangerous... and the total lack of will from VW to try and fix this issues tells me that the problems will not be resolved that fast with the current version of the DSG...

word of advice.. sell/trade the car for anoter one (either with MT or conventional automatic) before you run out of warranty..

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

I just called my dealer again to setup a service appt for my lack-of-heat issue that I am having...they still have no clue about the "SSP" for the DSG. 
Time will tell though...


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_
I sold my car and be as far as possible from any other DSG for the rest of my life, now I have a M/T car, If I ever will be back to auto it will be to a standard torque converter/slushbox style tranny, not double clutch from VW anymore..
word of advice.. sell/trade the car for anoter one (either with MT or conventional automatic) before you run out of warranty..

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

This only takes the issue off your burden and passes it on to someone else.
It's like selling a gun that appears to be functional when you trade it in but the next owner may have it explode in their face due to the "DSG" issue.


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

Mine is a lease so I'm just gonna give it back. I'm done with DSG. I don't like the idea of having something that expensive fail on me after warranty. Too bad, this car really felt like a keeper.


----------



## famatta127 (Oct 26, 2009)

*2010 VW CC DSG nightmare, started on the day of delivery... Lemon Law anyone?*

I have driven Toyota and then Acura for the past 20 years.
I drove the 2009 CC demo car three times and fall in love with it [non DSG]. The handling, the quiet, the power and the looks. No more 2009s on the lot or coming, so I order a 2010. It arrives in a few days.
Just picked up my 2010 CC 2.0 on 10-31-09. I travel about 20 miles almost all highway, taking it easy at about 60-65 in the right lane. As I get off the highway, from the red light, it starts to stumble at low speed, as if its going to die out. It smooths out and I make it home but notice that at low RPMS from stop signs or in turns, its stumbling and jerking. I pull it in the garage, put it into park and, after putting it in PARK, it rolls forward about a foot, just shy of my garbage cans.
I can't call the dealer because the service dept. is closed. The next day, the car gets driven to dinner with family to show it off. Backing out of the driveway, stumble stumble , shutter then drive. Completely embarrassed.
Now I am thinking I should have never traded in my Acura (zero problems, but getting old)
Dealer reopens on 11-02-09 (closed Sundays in my state) and I bring in the car. At the dealer, luckily, it does the same thing. The service manager is amazed and appalled and said he has never seen this happen before. The car goes in. Today, 11-04-09 I learn that by a process of elimination [reset, oil drian...etc..] they are going to replace the DSG Mechatronics unit. Could take 3 days or three weeks to order and complete.
So here I sit, 5 days after picking up my new car, reading about the Lemon laws in my state. 
Has anyone else experienced this on a 2010 CC. I have read as many post as I can find about the DSG issues on all VW cars, the recalls etc and learn that this replacement may not work?...possible clutch replacement next? 
I am about 5 miles beyond [email protected] off
Now I have to find out if my car will get the extended warranty on the DSG that the 2007-2009s got. That fight will be documented here.
I really only want my car back and want it to ride like the demo...but I am very afraid after reading all these posts and do not feel very hopeful.
Has anyone used or considering the Lemon Laws of your state to get out of your DSG VW after repeated failed repair attempts? It would be great to hear from owners that pulled that trigger if needed. Any advise would be appreciated. 
I will update this issue as it unfolds. Thanks


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: 2010 VW CC DSG nightmare, started on the day of delivery... Lemon Law anyone? (famatta127)*

Sorry to say, welcome to the DSG Nightmare Club. First thing you should do is to find the thread here on the DSG forum on how to report your 2010 defective DSG to the NHTSA as soon as possible.
Your service rep is lying... he has heard of it before.
Also, you are NOT alone... 2010 DSG complaints are being reported worldwide... sad to say








Man.. VW is dropping the ball. Call them NOW and demand to get out of the car if you smell a lemon...the more you drive it, the less chance you'll have to get out of the car.
Call ABC News and complain. After appearing on ABC, VW took ours back. The link is here somewhere on DSG vortex.
But if you decide to hang in there, good luck and please keep us updated. Maybe a new MU will do the trick... and then again.... maybe not.








PS: Stay off highways for a while.










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:22 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
This only takes the issue off your burden and passes it on to someone else.
It's like selling a gun that appears to be functional when you trade it in but the next owner may have it explode in their face due to the "DSG" issue.

I gave my car BACK to a dealer (lancia) in a partial "trade" for a new one..
I have not sold privately this car and I would have never done that.. (on the opposite of VW who keep telling LIES to people who ask about DSG reliability)
If people is smart enough to read about DSG's problems and finally the news of potential troubles of DSG equipped cars will spread out enough, that car will stay in that dealer car lot forever..wich is what WV deserve for keep trying to trick people in buying and using dangerous cars when they sell, service, and are asked to fix this type of transmission (basically they try to tell people that a mis-behavior in the transmission is ""normal"" to avoid replacing the tranny and bring people closer to the end of the warranty to make them PAY a bunch of money)

If all the news about the NTHSA would have came out BEFORE i got My GTI I would have avoided the DSG at all costs, now finally the news are spreading so people have some basics on what to expect if they buy a DSG equipped car..

so in the end I don't feel "bad" o "Guilty" for trading a severely defective and UN-Fixable car (at least until now is what VW has proven) wich I payd Top euros in exchange of a new car wich WORKS as it supposed to.. (and at least it's not dangerous)
my 2 cent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (and sorry for my english I am from europe)




_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 12:02 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*

so, finally, my R32 is going to the dealer today for the DSG to be checked for a dangerous & unpredictable loss of power (suspension of throttle input) for up to 3 full seconds, followed by a super-harsh clutch & gear drop into first gear. imagine this happening to you when you're in the middle of an intersections waiting for a hole... hit the gas and ............................................CLUNK! (like your drivetrain is gonna break from the drop-in). 
hopefully they will find a problem. i have repeatedly said it's intermittent, seen it maybe 10 times in the last 3 months. actually, i just hope they don't call 3 days later and say they can't duplicate.








also a 40k standard service (not the DSG service... gonna wait on that for a while longer), and some unrelated warranty items. i'll report back regarding the DSG.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (cheeebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheeebs* »_
also a 40k standard service (not the DSG service... gonna wait on that for a while longer), and some unrelated warranty items. i'll report back regarding the DSG.









Don't they service the DSG when they replace the MU?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Don't they service the DSG when they replace the MU? 

To access the Mech unit they need to drain the trans oil...so hopefully they refill it with new oil and replace the filter. God only knows if thats what they are doing or if they just replace the fluid they drain out back in when the new mech unit is installed and dont touch the filter...








I will have to look at my old service records when I had mine in for the 1st replacement...


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Don't they service the DSG when they replace the MU? 

that's one of the reasons i'm waiting. first off, i can't afford both the 40k service AND the DSG service at the same time... i'm also in the process of saving cash for winter tires. second thing... obviously if they find the gremlin and call it warranty then i will indeed get the DSG service comp. this would be a stroke of good fortune for us these days!


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_Got a call from the dealer, that VW Plant will give me a 'courtesy' of 50% of the MU replace/install








Courtesy??? They should do this at no cost








Cost with the 'courtesy' = $1K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Calling VW hot line to persue a full warranty replace.
If ALL Jettas (Boras) are produce in the same VW Puebla Plant, I don't see why I will be excluded. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 

_Modified by NothernSky at 1:09 PM 10-15-2009_

Well after exactly *1 Month* of waiting







, got the car back and I can only say now is total *smootness*, even some issues I tought were normal have been corrected, like engaging in Reverse and feel a tittle bump is now gone, hope it stays in that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_
feel a tittle bump

now that's what i'm talkin about!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_
Well after exactly *1 Month* of waiting







, got the car back and I can only say now is total *smootness*, even some issues I tought were normal have been corrected, like engaging in Reverse and feel a tittle bump is now gone, hope it stays in that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good luck North! Sounds great! I wish you happy driving from here on out... has VWNL or VWAG promised to increase your DSG warranty? And, did you pay for ANY of this or was it ALL covered?


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_
Good luck North! Sounds great! I wish you happy driving from here on out... has VWNL or VWAG promised to increase your DSG warranty? And, did you pay for ANY of this or was it ALL covered?

Thanks VWRedux http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Saddly I had to pay 50% of the total repair, around 1K, VW Mexico claimed that the VWoA MU Campaign only is covered in US, and no mexican Jetta/GLI/GTI MKV were affected....








Life is good now


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (NothernSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NothernSky* »_Thanks VWRedux http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Saddly I had to pay 50% of the total repair, around 1K, VW Mexico claimed that the VWoA MU Campaign only is covered in US, and *no mexican Jetta/GLI/GTI MKV were affected*....







Life is good now










Oh really? Well they should be covering THEIR DEFECTIVE DSG's ALL OVER THE FREAKING WORLD! $1,000.00 is mucho money baby. A company that stands behind their product will be rewarded by a loyal customer base. VWAG is missing a huge opportunity here. 
Funny, our Wolfie Jetta was built in Mexico, and so was yours... so why should we in the USA benefit and no one else? One guess.................. they really don't give a sh**!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: surging at steady speeds (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Funny, our Wolfie Jetta was built in Mexico, and so was yours... so why should we in the USA benefit and no one else? One guess.................. they really don't give a sh**!

I don't know if the VW build for Mexico is the same as the ones that are imported here, but some of the other new cars I drove there (namely the Nissan), are build like a POS.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was under the impression they quit assembling VW's in Mexico a couple of years ago because of poor quality control? Our GTI came from Germany?


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (luciano136)*

All JETTAS and BEETLES WORLDWIDE are assembled only in VW Puebla Mexico plant.
If your VIN starts with 3VW is Mexican assembled.
PASSATS and GTI as far as I know are made in Germany.


----------



## trucknutduffy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (-AKA-)*

1. VW Caddy 2008
2. 55,000 kilometers
3. This has been happening my van for a while but have been searching for a dealer that knows what a DSG actually is.








When starting off on a gentle hill or driving it makes repeated surges - normally three. Reverse is also similar or worse especially when up hill. Is this defo the Mechtronic unit? 
I had two dualmass flywheels fitted to my last manual gearbox caddy, is it possible there is a similar fault here too?








I thought alll the DSG gremlins were gone in the 2008 models. 
Very informative treads here thanks guys


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

Well I gave the car to VW on October 21st concerning the DSG issue. I was leaving class at around 5:20 and saw that I had 3 missed calls from vw. I called em back and they said the car was ready! I couldn't believe it, I ran to my loaner car (hyndai sonata) and drove the **** outta of it to the dealer. The dealer is about an hour away from the college... I made it in 35 min LOL. Anyways, today November 11th I received my car back. I was so happy to see my car again! Ok, now to talk about the details. There is a lot of stuff about what they looked at and replaced, but I thought the most interesting part was the following paragraph written in the invoice (I think this is the summary):
"Mechatronics unit faulty performed diagnosis and verified customer complaint. Attempted to perform basic settings but vehicle makes a grinding noise while attempting basic settings block 60. Opened tech line contact and was instructed to attempt basic settings again, results are the same. Checked measuring value blocks and was instructed by techline to replace the mechatronics unit. Installed the mechatronics unit, replaced the filter and the bolts. Filled to the proper level and attempted to set basic settings. Even after replacement basic settings block 60 grinds again. QTM assisted with attempting basic settings with the same results. QTM took over the tech line case and escallated case. Every time vechile is put into drive after replacement was done it sets a DTC for basic settings not performed mechanical malfunction. Contacted by tech line to retrieve more MVB in order to write a flash for the mechatronics unit. Reflash was performed by tech line using remote access. Tech line performed basic settings. Test drive of vehicle after reflash was successful. Vehicle drives and shifts correctly. Vehicle is now operating to manufacturer specs."
So now that this amazingly written flash for my DSG has solved these problems, I'm wondering if getting the DSG flash from uni would hinder my DSG useless. It seems that this flash was a bitch to write, so I don't know. The list of stuff they did is 2 pages long (excluding the page about the loaner car). Listed in order, they are the following:
Test drive
Guided Functions/Techline Diagnosis/QTM involvement
Technical check
Perform basic transmission settings
wheel remove+reinstall
front wheel housing liner remove+reinstall
Pressure pipe remove+reinstall
mechatronics cover remove+reinstall
battery ground strap remove+reinstall
transmission control module replace
-screw
-gasket
-mechatron
-filter
-gear oil
techline telediagnosis/programming
test drive
Anyways, the car runs great now. It is very smooth, yet not every jerking motion has been completely removed. But it definitely is worlds better than before. The car also shifts a bit faster than what I remember. This has definitely affected acceleration a bit, which amazed me when I got on the gas.
Fun fact: Almost got pulled over by a cop today after I got my car back. Was spiritually driving







and I noticed a car turning behind me. I am extremely paranoid, so on the road at night I assume everyone is a cop. Luckily my being paranoid paid off and it turned out he was a cop. He started following me. Well I drove all the way near my house and noticed that he followed me all the way there too. So I passed my house and drove all the way to the police station. I pull up to the front of the police station, turn off the car and get out of my car. Walk up to the door, he pulls behind me about 2 seconds later and asks me what am I doing. I told him "I was on my way home, but I saw a car following me. So instead of going home, I drove towards the police station to be safe." He just stared at me and drove away. Think fast eh? I didn't know what other way to get outta that ticket he was gonna give me than to do what I did lol. Woulda been funny if he was like "hey you're already here, walk in with me while I suspend your license!"



_Modified by Alik4041 at 11:40 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Alik4041)*

Ya... your story reminded me when I was driving home from work one cold rainy night in queens ny. At 3am you could make every lite all along union turnpike if you knew how... 40mph in some sections, 70 in others with no other cars to be had. But I messed up the timing and ran a fast yellow/red as I see a cruiser on the other side of the road w/lites off.... we made eye contact... I was going 70+ in a 35... as he lit up his Christmas lites and peeled off to give chase, I immediately pulled over, turned off my engine, put on my emergency flashes along with the interior lites so he could plainly see me as I lowered my window. 
As they pulled up next to me, they said, "What happened man... why did you stop?... blew the timing didn't ya?"... as if they were bummed out there would not be a chase! I said, "Well, ya I did blow the timing, so I figured I'd save you the hassle of the chase." (WAY WRONG ANSWER!) They took 2 hours to give me 2 $100 tickets and 6 points.
Three months later, the same thing happened only this time I was making every lite along this 20 mile stretch in my brothers tricked out Firebird 400 when these same cops pulled off after me... giving chase. But when they saw it was me again, I just grinned thinking the worst... but they just broke out in laughter, gave each other a high5 and peeled away burning a patch for ar least 2 blocks.... only now the timing was no more.... lucky.... another 3 points would have meant doom! 
PS: oh ya... glad to hear your baby is back! Happy Motoring! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (Alik4041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alik4041* »_So now that this amazingly written flash for my DSG has solved these problems, I'm wondering if getting the DSG flash from uni would hinder my DSG useless. It seems that this flash was a bitch to write, so I don't know. 


I got my Mechatronics replaced, so I will say DO IT!!







, Unitronic flashed with DSG Stage 2 back again and 0 issues, I did it the same day (yesterday) when my car was back from the VW dealer. (1 month wait







)


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks redux, it's been such a wait! I actually got back in the car and turning the wheel was actually difficult at first because the sonata's wheel could be turned 360 with a pinky. Same with the hand brake. Told my dad to drive it and he said it doesn't feel any stiffer on the wheel than the last time he drove it, so must be just me. Car has been away so long, i gotta get used to it again lol.
Sky, was the flash worth getting at all? I mean I don't see how they could make dsg faster than what it already is. Just wondering of what you think of it because I intend to go DSG stg 2 as well.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Alik4041)*

Alik... I wouldn't flash your DSG for awhile... give it some time dude... see if the damn repair thing holds up first... If your tranny breaks again, they'll blame it on the re-flash... something to get out of repairing it again... if it ain't broke..... leave well enough alone, at least for a few months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Alik... I wouldn't flash your DSG for awhile... give it some time dude... see if the damn repair thing holds up first... If your tranny breaks again, they'll blame it on the re-flash... something to get out of repairing it again... if it ain't broke..... leave well enough alone, at least for a few months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree.
Leave everything as is.
It seems even after replacing the mech and reprogramming/flash the same issues reappear after a couple months of driving.


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

I'm very satisfied with it right now, so no rush in flashing it.


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_Alik... I wouldn't flash your DSG for awhile... give it some time dude... see if the damn repair thing holds up first... If your tranny breaks again, they'll blame it on the re-flash... something to get out of repairing it again... if it ain't broke..... leave well enough alone, at least for a few months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


super-quote...
If it works keep it that way, better a little "less perfomance" but good driveability/realiability, tha risking of ruining the DSG...

good luck


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (-AKA-)*

I guess I have became a member of this Thread.
Today I was driving a little spirited and than I went to back the car into a parking spot. I pulled up and shifted the car in reverse and it didn't go in gear. I shifted to neutral and back into park still the same. So I than put the car in park and turned it off. Than tried to restart and the car wouldn't crank and the PRNDS was flashing. Tried several times and still no change. Tried disconnecting battery and even checked the transmission connection to make sure it was secure. Still same problem. Called the tow truck and had it taken to the dealership. I guess I will find out tomorrow what they find.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (JazzGTI)*

Crap, that's the first Fahrenheit I've heard of having that problem. What's the build date on your GTI? And do you know whether or not it was covered by the extended DSG warranty?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (improvius)*

So a funny thing just happened to me on the way to the transit station this morning...
Car has been running for two minutes at best, pull up to the stop sign about to merge out into traffic, I see an opening and accelerate out...car jerks hard for the 1-2 and 2-3 upshift! It sounded as if it was slamming into gears 2 and 3. The temp outside was about 45 degrees so it wasnt incredibly cold out yet. I couldnt believe it, I just laughed to myself and thought that i still may not be out of this DSG h*ll!!! I have never experienced the hard upshifts, this is the first time. All of my issues were the "typical" harsh 2-1 downshifts, lurching starts, surging in forward and reverse, etc. 
I have put 4500 miles on the new trans since it has been replaced. This has really only been the first issue I have experienced. Needless to say my fingers are still NOT crossed...










_Modified by -AKA- at 9:04 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## handsofman (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (-AKA-)*

2008 GTI, DSG (Older FSI motor)
DSG Problems:
- surging/bucking in 1st/R (repeating engagement)
- clunky downshifts from 3-2 and 2-1 (D mode)
- bogging idle leaving the line and stopping
- drops out of gear leaving the line at idle
- delayed M mode downshifts between 5-4 and 4-3.
Here I sit at my (favourite) VW dealer, with 800km left on my factory warranty and a fistfull of warranty repair receipts.
Starting at about 20k/km (12k/mi) I started getting the surging/bucking in 1st and R issue. Had it in at 3 different dealers and this was the first one that didn't tell me I was crazy and that it was 'operating to spec'. That's why I come back. Not becasue it's the greatest service in the world, but becasue it's convenient and they don't kick me out...right away. I live in the Toronto area and there are many. many VW dealers I can go to.
Anyway, at about 40k/km (25k/mi) they replaced the mechatronics unit. It worked for about a month, or roughly 5k/km (3k/mi) before I started noticing it again. It was never that bad, so naturally I couldn't duplicate the problem again when I'd bring it back (for any number of other problems I've had with the car). I'd even been on rides with the techs to no avail. What started happening later was even weirder, but what eventually led to today's events:
It started producing a noticable clunk when downshifting (D mode) between 3-2 and 2-1. Once I was convinced it was happening any time, and all I had to do was turn the radio off (very difficult) I decided it was time to take 'er in again. Additionally, (I drive in M a lot) it started downshifting with a 3-4 sec delay between 5-4 and 4-3 while accelerating. Then, if I were to let it roll away by itself on a very slight incline, it would start to go, then make a huge clunk and drop out of gear, followed by re-engaging and moving along smoothly.
This behaviour was followed by the sticky clutch feeling when coming to a stop, when the idle would drop down and then pop back up. Noticed the same thing when letting it roll off the line by itself (no accelerator pressure).
So I shoed up at the dealer today after calling and asking if I could take a tech for another ride to show them what's up. Ended up sitting for two hours waiting, which made it more difficult to get it to reproduce the surging...but kep the sucker in the car until it eventually did it, and he noticed the clunking right away. Even got it to drop out of gear once for him.
So just heard, they're ordering another mechatronics unit and they're gonna let me know tomorrow when it'll be in.
I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (handsofman)*

sell it........


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (VWRedux)*

Wow, three mech units in huh...???...it only took two to go bad for them to replace the whole trans for mine. Maybe VWoC has different protocol than VWofA, who knows. Keep us updated on how number 3 works...


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (-AKA-)*

Maybe the dealer is just grabbing old stock of Mechatronic units off the shelves and replacing a bad unit with another bad unit.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (El Dobro)*

Meh.
Finally had time to make an appt. to take my ride in to show them the second bad mech unit, and the ****ing car drove great. 
As an aside, and potentially related, it's 28* here.
Car seems to run smooth when it's so cold.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (334lif3)*

Once I had a severe toothache.. so after pleading with my dentist that I had an emergency, it went completely away the moment I walked into his waiting room... so I left.
PS It came back that night.... BAM!
So be patient... it will act up sooner or later.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (VWRedux)*

Oh, I have no doubts of that. I've noticed the warmer the day, the more noticeable the symptoms. 
Unfortunately, it's suppose to be quite cold, for quite a while.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (334lif3)*

Here is a test for my car...
I take the bus downtown to work everyday; my car sits in the garage ALL week long. In the last couple of weeks its been below freezing, sometimes dipping to -20*!!! Granted the garage doesnt get that cold its probably a balmy 30* give or take. I drive the car on the weekends when we go see my parents or just around town. It drives perfect, no hesitation, no jerks, no clunks, nothing. Could temp be a factor?...probably. Granted my car sees maybe 600 miles a month...thank you mass transit.







I will probably need to wait until the heat comes back to MN before the gremlins will come back...


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (-AKA-)*

Maybe this was covered in previous pages, but I'm just too lazy to comb through them all.
I just got a notice the other day from VWoA, they're extending the warranty on my DSG to 10 years/100,000 miles.
Anyone else get a similar notice?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (Zz_Radish_zZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zz_Radish_zZ* »_Maybe this was covered in previous pages, but I'm just too lazy to comb through them all.
I just got a notice the other day from VWoA, they're extending the warranty on my DSG to 10 years/100,000 miles.
Anyone else get a similar notice?

Correct, a certain batch of cars will get the extended warranty. I'm not one of them so I just purchased one myself.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (Zz_Radish_zZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zz_Radish_zZ* »_Maybe this was covered in previous pages, but I'm just too lazy to comb through them all.
I just got a notice the other day from VWoA, they're extending the warranty on my DSG to 10 years/100,000 miles.
Anyone else get a similar notice?

hey lazy.... you're also on the wrong thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
glad to hear you're one of the lucky ones...........


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (VWRedux)*

Yeah, mine came yesterday.
Question will be when the rest of the warranty is up, will they try claiming it's not the mech unit failing but rather something else?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Yeah, mine came yesterday.
Question will be when the rest of the warranty is up, will they try claiming it's not the mech unit failing but rather something else?









Well, if it is an extended powertrain warranty, it should cover everything related to the transmission. A powertrain warranty is what I bought at least.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (luciano136)*

The warranty covers the "DSG Gearbox Transmission" and also makes note "Additionally the DSG transmission in your vehicle must have been maintained in accordance with the maintenance requirements found in your vehicles owner's manual. For verification purposes, be sure to retain proof of each maintenance once it has been completed."
So that sounds an awful lot like they will fight anyone doing the DSG service on their own. Comments anyone?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Yeah, mine came yesterday.
Question will be when the rest of the warranty is up, will they try claiming it's not the mech unit failing but rather something else?









We can probably count on that! Put the bandaid on now and extend the "warranty" to 100k miles...big whoop. You know damn well they will fight a DSG claim at 95k miles on a transmission. They will claim its something other than the damn mech unit and wash their hands of it. Its all bull**** if you ask me. Great for PR but really when you think about it...its their lawyers and execs figuring out the best way to protect the bottom line. Now that VW is the largest producing auto manufacturer in the world, they probably want to stay on top...eh. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: MECHATRONC #3!! (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_So that sounds an awful lot like they will fight anyone doing the DSG service on their own. Comments anyone?

not really... there is no rule or law that says you, the owner, or even a non-VW service center cannot provide routine service, even if the car is still within the warranty period. All you need is to provide proof that all DSG maintenance was done on schedule.
The real problem are all those who upgraded the DSG's operational software, who had their DSG's *flashed*... this may pose a problem... but something tells me that it won't be a big deal if you have a good relationship with your dealer and they know how passionate you are about your wheels.






















PS we're getting blasted over here... 2 feet of snow with 3-5 foot drifts....










_Modified by VWRedux at 12:26 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_
We can probably count on that! Put the bandaid on now and extend the "warranty" to 100k miles...big whoop. You know damn well they will fight a DSG claim at 95k miles on a transmission. They will claim its something other than the damn mech unit and wash their hands of it. Its all bull**** if you ask me. Great for PR but really when you think about it...its their lawyers and execs figuring out the best way to protect the bottom line. Now that VW is the largest producing auto manufacturer in the world, they probably want to stay on top...eh. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The warranty covers the whole transmission. So even if they say it si not the MU, it would still be the problem of the transmission, it could the clutch, pump, synchros or a whole bunch of other things, but it is still in the transmission. It would be a far fetch for them to claim an engine or ECU problem when in fact it is a transmission issue. And even if some sucker believed that the PCV valve is gone (some thing that might cause hesitation) and told Audi to fix it, Audi is going to change a $4K MU and charge them $300 for PCV valve? Maybe they could blame the failure on something else, but I don't know what that could be. Maybe somebody would actually believe they need a valve job instead when it is really the MU.
They could fight you if you have a flash upgrade though.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_The warranty covers the whole transmission

Good to hear... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisHordyk (Dec 22, 2009)

I just had our Sportwagen in for the 30,000 mile warranty service and they changed the programming that affects engine braking. "TSB 01-07-12" was listed as a recall. This service virtually eliminated any sense of engine braking. I need to try it some more as I believe it affected down-hill engine braking which I am used to and almost like. I am new to the forum and I was wondering if this is the solution to the harsh downshifts especially 2-1... sacrifice to milleage...decreased brake pad life?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That would be totally screwed up. Getting rid of engine braking because of people's complaint of jerky 2-1 downshift. Obviously VW is catering to the people who just wanted an automatic transmission as opposed to the ones expecting a autoshifting manual. What's going to be next? Decrease the clutch pressure so they will always be slipping, just like a slushbox?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_That would be totally screwed up. Getting rid of engine braking because of people's complaint of jerky 2-1 downshift. Obviously VW is catering to the people who just wanted an automatic transmission as opposed to the ones expecting a autoshifting manual. What's going to be next? Decrease the clutch pressure so they will always be slipping, just like a slushbox?

It's the reason VW went there in the first place!


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_That would be totally screwed up. Getting rid of engine braking because of people's complaint of jerky 2-1 downshift. *Obviously VW is catering to the people who just wanted an automatic transmission as opposed to the ones expecting a autoshifting manual. What's going to be next? Decrease the clutch pressure so they will always be slipping, just like a slushbox?*


A lot of customers do not even realize that the DSG is an automated manual box.
They only know to complain about what they do not understand. 
Also some customers in the U.S. probably dont want to "be lectured" by a dealer why their car behaves they way it does. Rather they just want the perceived problem to go away. 
Hence VW placating to the majority.












_Modified by Slickvic at 7:42 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, everyone. 
I have a remap on my k04 car. It has around 310 hp and 290 lb/ft torque (these are crank numbers). 
My problem is that it is slipping when you are in manual mode. For example, you are going in the 4th gear having around 4000rpm. Floor it to the ground WOT, and then you can see how dsg slips around 300rpm. Are you guys having the same?
If you go gear by gear WOT then no problems. Only in the start.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slickvic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_

A lot of customers do not even realize that the DSG is an automated manual box.
They only know to complain about what they do not understand. 
Also some customers in the U.S. probably dont want to "be lectured" by a dealer why their car behaves they way it does. Rather they just want the perceived problem to go away. 
Hence VW placating to the majority.









That's right in some cases... yet the jerking felt when DSG's malfunction is nothing like downshift engine braking... nothing. It's more like handing over a high torque heavy clutch car to an eight year old who can't figure out when and how to let up a clutch... shifting erratically at the wrong time....


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*

Yes that is normal, you have more TQ than theDSG will allow, a DSG relfalsh will solve that "problem"
Mike


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (mike2727)*

After all the negatives, I brought my car to the dealer and they installed the MU within 2 weeks
Car drives great again, dealer told me that it is driving good now, but that I might have problems in the future, if that happens they will replace the DSG tranny
Have not gotten the letter yet, but the dealer told me that I have the 10yr/100k mile DSG extended warranty
My dealer was very quick and knowlegdeable and extremely cool about my mods


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

Also I have that jerky switch to the 1st from the 2nd. Especially if you do in manual, then you get not a nice sound from gearbox.
Also you can get this sound when the gearbox is cold going from 1st-2nd-3rd and opposite.
Flywheel or something getting old?


_Modified by tautvydasv at 2:02 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Gatuno (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (enrique145)*

I've had my Gti dsg flashed just for the reasons you have described. In D mode it seems the dsg program is made or programmed for a 90 year old granny and S mode for a race driver. I have flashed with unitronic ( there are others ) and I am totally amazed on how intuitive the dsg is now in D or S mode D being relaxed but never slow nor failing in getting into the right gear for the moment so thisnfixes the gap problem between D and S mode where S is for when u really want to juice it up . I totally recommend the flashing
Gatuno


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (tautvydasv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tautvydasv* »_
Also you can get this sound when the gearbox is cold going from 1st-2nd-3rd and opposite.


That's exactly what I have in manual mode. Kind of annoying since I only drive it in manual mode. Auto is for the wife.


----------



## fierrpawz (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (-AKA-)*

2010 JSW TDI
14 mi
Dealer had shudder/bucking issue on pre-delivery inspection. Set part delivery expectation and install at Jan 6th. Called next day and reset expectation to January 11th.
Ordered Mech unit.
Installed Mech unit.
Same problem.
Ordered new DSG.
Installed new DSG.
No problem.
So far... so good.
Dealer went the extra mile, loaner TDI Jetta, and was on top of it and communicated more than I did.
It appears they didn't get any static from VW, so maybe VW is getting ahead of things.
Car in shop Dec 23rd through January 7th, how they did all this over the holidays I don't know, but THANKS.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (fierrpawz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fierrpawz* »_2010 JSW TDI
14 mi
Dealer had shudder/bucking issue on pre-delivery inspection. Set part delivery expectation and install at Jan 6th. Called next day and reset expectation to January 11th.
Ordered Mech unit.
Installed Mech unit.
Same problem.
Ordered new DSG.
Installed new DSG.
No problem.
So far... so good.
Dealer went the extra mile, loaner TDI Jetta, and was on top of it and communicated more than I did.
It appears they didn't get any static from VW, so maybe VW is getting ahead of things.
Car in shop Dec 23rd through January 7th, how they did all this over the holidays I don't know, but THANKS.



WOW! Glad they took care of you so efficiently and without hesitation. Welcome to the club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi all, new here and just put a deposit down on a new 2010 TTS coupe, which of course comes with the DSG.
While I was test driving another 2010, I noticed that it hesitated off the line and wondered about this and so started digging. Now after reading about all of these problems I'm worried enough to be thinking about canceling my order - how common are these jerking and shuddering problems?
Is the hesitation a symptom of the same thing or another problem with the DSG (MU or otherwise), or "normal" for DSG cars? (Do they all do it? I know I've seen at least one or two posts from folks who think theirs don't.) 
If it's not a symptom of a problem, is there a way to drive the car so as to avoid or minimize this or train the DSG to reduce or not to do it? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_
While I was test driving another 2010, I noticed that it hesitated off the line and wondered about this and so started digging. 

I noticed that too in the beginning. Thinking about it though, it sort of makes sense and feels similar to driving a real manual car. Once you get used to it, your throttle input will change and your take offs will be smooth. IMO, it's normal.
My only complaint is that the shifts in manual mode are rough when the car is not warmed up yet (especially 1-2-3). Once fully warmed up though, it's a lot of fun to drive. I use manual mode 95% of the time.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

What do you mean hesitate? Does it mean when you put your foot on the gas, nothing happens for a while? Or do you mean there is shudder or engine hesitates when the car rolls off?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (LWNY)*

Thanks Luciano, good to hear. LWNY, I meant the former - nothing happens for a second after you put your foot on the gas. In one of the other threads, someone posted that before they were about to take off, if doing a fast start (and not using launch control







), they would touch the gas for a blink to get the DSG to partially re-engage the clutch - do you guys do this? Common technique? Luciano, could you articulate how you have you adjusted your throttle and/or brake input from a stop to smooth the process but remain quick if need be?


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Thanks Luciano, good to hear. LWNY, I meant the former - nothing happens for a second after you put your foot on the gas. In one of the other threads, someone posted that before they were about to take off, if doing a fast start (and not using launch control







), they would touch the gas for a blink to get the DSG to partially re-engage the clutch - do you guys do this? Common technique? Luciano, could you articulate how you have you adjusted your throttle and/or brake input from a stop to smooth the process but remain quick if need be?

IMO, it really feels very much like a manual. With a manual, you give it a bit of throttle until the clutch engages and then give it some more. That seems to be pretty similar with the DSG; little bit of throttle and then some more. If you push in the gas pedal too much right away, it sort of hesitates and then takes off harder than you wanted to. I mean, it's all very subtle but it's there and is slightly different from a conventional automatic.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

What happens if you stomp on the throttle? Does it still hesitate? If not, then you just have to learn how to feather the throttle so it gives you the acceleration you want without it thinking you want to launch the car.
The transmission also tries to simulate a slushbox where when you let go the brake, it will try to engage the clutch a bit more to make the car creep. This process incurs a delay also because the transmission is not constantly trying to creep forward, with only your brakes holding it back, like in a real slushbox.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_What happens if you stomp on the throttle? Does it still hesitate? If not, then you just have to learn how to feather the throttle so it gives you the acceleration you want without it thinking you want to launch the car.
The transmission also tries to simulate a slushbox where when you let go the brake, it will try to engage the clutch a bit more to make the car creep. This process incurs a delay also because the transmission is not constantly trying to creep forward, with only your brakes holding it back, like in a real slushbox.

Well, I never floored it on takeoff, and only really gave it much at all on takeoff once (I didn't want to drive someone else's new car with less than 50 miles like that), in Sport mode. (I commented on the hesitation and the salesman put it in S and told me to take off.) It took off much faster, but still hesitated first, for a shorter period, and then absolutely leapt off the line.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_What happens if you stomp on the throttle? Does it still hesitate? If not, then you just have to learn how to feather the throttle so it gives you the acceleration you want without it thinking you want to launch the car.


In all honesty, I'd have to test it again. I hardly ever take off hard from a stop. The wife is also the main driver, so I don't drive it that often. If I remember well, I still think there's a slight delay. Very minor and not something that will get you in trouble but it's there. I think as long as you don't floor it, the tranny doesn't dump the clutch to prevent unnecessary stress on the DSG.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Interestingly, some people are claiming that replacing their faulty MUs totally fixed this. 
Since my car is not built yet and Audi seems to have figured out the problem with the faulty MUs now, hopefully it will be smoother and to any extent necessary, I can adapt my technique.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not an expert at it but IMO, I think it works correctly and is pretty much in line with my other car (which is a conventional manual). I think a clutch that engages 100% right away would cause a jerky start and auto drivers would complain it's not smooth.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Agreed - I think the issue is immediacy of the DSG recognizing that you want to get moving, and then smoothness of release. On the former point, at least one guy also posted that he had a faulty brake sensor switch that was taking too long to sense that he had released the brake and that when they replaced the switch (dramatically cheaper than a mechatronics unit...), the hesitation on takeoff went away. Hopefully Audi are watching for these issues closely enough now that this will not be a problem.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_What happens if you stomp on the throttle? Does it still hesitate? If not, then you just have to learn how to feather the throttle so it gives you the acceleration you want without it thinking you want to launch the car.
The transmission also tries to simulate a slushbox where when you let go the brake, it will try to engage the clutch a bit more to make the car creep. This process incurs a delay also because the transmission is not constantly trying to creep forward, with only your brakes holding it back, like in a real slushbox.

If you want a hard launch with DSG, just use both feet.


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

My DSG until has worked properly started to move and engage the clutch proportionally to how much throttle was given..
a little bit of gas = smooth and progressive start (more clutch slip)
med gas = harder start and fastere engangement of the clutch
floor the gas pedal = super fast start and harder engangement of the clutch (just like you would do in a manual to get moving fast from a stop)
______________________________________________________________

THAT until it worked.. then when started to have problems the behavior changed to this:
little bit of gas = little bit of delay... little jerk.. and started to move.
more gas = more delay between the push of the pedal and the clutch engangement.. wich was hader and not fluid at all...

Floor it = huge delay (1 or 2 seconds) without moving or giving any response.. and then a huge jerk and violent engangement of the clutch with a jerk/jolt (like clutch on.. clutch off..) in the first 200mt of distance covered...

THAT's is WRONG.. this simptoms became worse with every mile and has nothing to do with "getting used to it" or "normal DSG behavior"
so if it's your case have you tranny cheked by VW dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 3:09 AM 1-26-2010_

_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 3:10 AM 1-26-2010_


_Modified by mosquiton_001 at 3:31 AM 1-26-2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (mosquiton_001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mosquiton_001* »_My DSG until has worked properly started to move and engage the clutch proportionally to how much throttle was given..
a little bit of gas = smooth and progressive start (more clutch slip)
med gas = harder start and fastere engangement of the clutch
floor the gas pedal = super fast start and harder engangement of the clutch (just like you would do in a manual to get moving fast from a stop)
______________________________________________________________

THAT until it worked.. then when started to have problems the behavior changed to this:
little bit of gas = little bit of delay... little jerk.. and started to move.
more gas = more delay between the push of the pedal and the clutch engangement.. wich was hader and not fluid at all...

Floor it = huge delay (1 or 2 seconds) without moving or giving any response.. and then a huge jerk and violent engangement of the clutch with a jerk/jolt (like clutch on.. clutch off..) in the first 200mt of distance covered...

THAT's is WRONG.. this simptoms became worse with every mile and has nothing to do with "getting used to it" or "normal DSG behavior"
so if it's your case have you tranny cheked by VW dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Aha! So the brand new one I drove two weeks ago was wonky from the factory! 
I'm simultaneously glad to hear this is possible, and a little nervous that units produced in the last 6 months may still have the issue.
Hopefully in the context of the recall and all the replacements they will be checking these now so that when they make my new one it won't have this problem...


_Modified by JimInSF at 6:48 AM 1/26/2010_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it is really hard to tell from just a description. One thing that it definitely shouldn't do is jerking. Ours shifts smooth as butter (except for the first few minutes when cold in manual mode). It just has a slightly different feel than a conventional manual.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Hmmmm. Where I remember experiencing this most was during the first minute or two after starting the car, so might also be a not-warmed-up-yet issue.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Hmmmm. Where I remember experiencing this most was during the first minute or two after starting the car, so might also be a not-warmed-up-yet issue.

Ours does it only in manual mode though; not in D.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Anyone else ever feel the car jerk/shudder when turning off the ignition, even though it's in park? It felt almost like turning off a manual while it's still in gear. This happened once to me recently, and I hope it's not a sign of bad things to come. It only happened once so far, though.
Also the car will sometimes take a bit too long going from R -> N -> D when I back out of the driveway on cold mornings. But from what I've read, I don't think that's anything to worry about.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (improvius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *improvius* »_Anyone else ever feel the car jerk/shudder when turning off the ignition, even though it's in park? It felt almost like turning off a manual while it's still in gear. This happened once to me recently, and I hope it's not a sign of bad things to come. It only happened once so far, though.
Also the car will sometimes take a bit too long going from R -> N -> D when I back out of the driveway on cold mornings. But from what I've read, I don't think that's anything to worry about.

Its funny you bring that up...on cold mornings when turning on my car it will actually move forward a bit (about an inch) right as a fire up the engine. Its kind of a weird sensation but I am used to it. It does not move when I turn off the engine. 
Yes it is normal (from what I read) for the DSG to take a bit when engaging a gear on a cold mornings.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

The only two 'issues' I have with my car is:
* rough shifts in manual mode (mainly 1-2-3) when cold (I kind of would like to fix that).
* some hesitation to start when cold
Other than that, it's flawless.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

With mine, the warmer the trans gets, the more it's prone to jolting.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_With mine, the warmer the trans gets, the more it's prone to jolting.

Now, THAT might be a problem. Isn't there an issue with some sort of temp sensor on some DSG trannys ?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
Now, THAT might be a problem. Isn't there an issue with some sort of temp sensor on some DSG trannys ?

That problem is with the false neutrals where the trans just goes dead and the car won't move. It's nick-named the "flash of death" because the PRNDS on the dash starts flashing. Luckily my DSG has never had that problem. Mine has really hard 2-1 shifts when slowing down and speeding up in S or Tip.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Going into the wrong gear?!*

Ok, after seeing this report, I'm now seriously reconsidering my recently placed TTS order.
The second poster in the thread reports, as of last month, not just going into neutral, which in itself is potentially life threatening, but going into reverse or drive when placed into neutral or park! 
This does not sound like the same temp sensor problem (no flash of death, just not going into the indicated gear!), and seems like the stuff of which serious accidents are made. Scared out of my wits of this now - has anyone heard of any other incidents in which someone placed the car in neutral or park and it went into reverse or drive instead?
EDIT: Spoke to the author of the post. She was not able to confirm that the display was actually showing "P" when the car backed up and didn't seem particularly concerned herself as I would be if the car had done what I had thought she was describing, so color me reassured here.


_Modified by JimInSF at 8:56 AM 1/29/2010_


----------



## jimmy_jam (Feb 17, 2010)

Why cant VW just cover all 2007-2009 dsg trannies? If there is a problem...then cover it? Instead they just pick certain VINs. Mine is not covered. looks like I will buy an extra policy when the warranty runs out!


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (jimmy_jam)*

my dsg has had zero issues lately. the internet will explode soon.


----------



## Cintoman (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,
New member here, and I'm very close to purchasing a new 2010 Passat Wagon Komfort 2.0T with the DSG.
In test driving one (not the one I may buy), I noticed a slight shudder when slowing down normally during the last 20 or so feet of distance before a complete stop. Almost like when driving a stick shift and slowing down, and forgetting to put the car in neutral. It's a slight shudder.
I was expecting to see the RPM's drop down to say 500 RPM's or so, or the needle shudder a little bit, but I didn't see it. I definitely felt it.
My wife, who rarely notices anything caught this the moment she test drove the car (she drove it first). She noticed it in the brake pedal. She described it to me like the slight pulsing when the ABS is engaging (although nowhere near as much vibration).
Is this typical of the DSG? Until now, I wasn't aware of the lurching and harsh shifting associated with the bad mechatronics. Only today was I made aware of this issue after reading nearly all of this posting (and others).
My questions:
Am I walking into hell by purchasing a new 2010 Passat wagon with the DSG?
Is the problem still happening with the 2010 models (the one I might be buying has a Nov 2009 build date)?
Are they extending the warranty to the 2010 models? I think I remember reading something about 10/100,000 on the powertrain, incl the DSG/mechatronic. Basically, I'm wondering if I should walk into the dealer saying "hey, even before I sign on the line, I want the 10yr/100,000 mile warranty on the powertrain.
Anything else I should mention to the dealer or have them do prior to buying the car? Should I try anything when I test drive the one I'll be buying to see if I have any issues already with 0 miles on the odo?
Should I just run away from the Passats and VW in general? My buddy has had a MkIII GTI, an MkIV GTI VR6, and currently has an Q7 S-Line, and both he and I have always been impressed with VW's.
Thanks a bunch everyone.
Cintoman


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ask for the warranty. Otherwise shoot for a 2011. 
My car was smooth as butter when I bought it. That lasted about 5k miles....


----------



## Cintoman (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (334lif3)*

I heard/read that the new ones are going to be 2012 models, and coming out in 2011. So that won't be for well over another year. Basically, implying the 2011's are going to be the same B6's we have now.
See article:
http://www.egmcartech.com/2008...-2011/
Cintoman


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (Cintoman)*

I have a 2010 GTI (took delivery October 2009). It is experiencing many of the symptoms. I have been back and forth to the dealer.
My primary concern is the sputter and loss of the ability to accelerate at highway speed. Has probably happened in the neighborhood of 20 to 25 times since taking delivery. On some of the occasions it was so pronounced that it startled me because I thought I had hit something on the road. It has, to date, regained its composure within 4 to 6 seconds I would say, but it is not pleasant in heavy traffic.
The DSG also has developed a very noticeable clunk when gearing down for a stop.
The last time that it happened the engine came on and produced a code that indicated a fuel pressure issue. Dealer started down that path, but they also reflashed the "TCU".
Only had the car back for the weekend and the clunk is still there, but I have not had the loss of acceleration yet. Like I mentioned before, it was quite intermittent. May not happen for a couple of weeks and then happen 4 or 5 times in a day.
-Took car back to dealer today (Monday). The obstinate bastards are going to be difficult.
-Opened a case with the NHTSA
-Opened a case VoWA
-Next step is to attempt to invoke the lemon law (really don't have any confidence in the car at this stage)
K

_Modified by kgbzz1 at 3:48 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by kgbzz1 at 3:48 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck and hopefully you can get if fixed! This is most definitely not normal. It should be smooth as silk. Currently 28k mi and still doing well.


----------



## bobzilla033 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: (kgbzz1)*

I had the same problem. Clunky 2-1 downshift coming to a stop, surging from start (intermittent). I just kept on the dealer and got my MU replaced yesterday. We will see how long it lasts. Seems to be good as new... for now.


----------



## mike2727 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (bobzilla033)*

Got my Mechatronic replaced at 13006 miles, and at 13256 miles my DSG was replaced
Sofar so good
Mike


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (mike2727)*

Mechatronics replaced at 11 000 miles now at 20 000miles they want to relace it again. Asked them to replace the DSG box. Busy with testing, awaiting results. Been faulty from day 1.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (observer)*

I have put on 6000 miles since the new DSG was installed...everything is working smoothly so far. 
Lets see how the upcoming warmer months fare...


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

Second Mechatronic unit on the way.








Last time I paid 50% of the repair, this time they want me to pay 30%..WTF????
Calling VW hotline to fix this BS!!!


----------



## kgbzz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (NothernSky)*

Have you called VWoA and asked about the extended warranty?


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (kgbzz1)*

Sadly I´m in Mexico, and THAT does not apply








Just got a call from VW representative staff. hope not pay at all...let´s see how it goes.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread (-AKA-)*

Hi guys,
I was looking around the forum few months back, but somehow missed this topic.
My 2006 A3 3.2 Quattro has been having issues with the DSG for quite a while now, and yesterday, sadly, as I was driving back home on a mountain road I started hearing a metallic grinding noise coming from the front when easing off the throttle. Few minutes later, as I stopped at a traffic light I was downshifting to 2, letting off the throttle to slow down to a complete stop, as I heard this even stronger grinding noise. I got very convinced that it's the gearbox/clutch issue.
So today, I know for a fact that the problem is being more profound when in 2nd, 4th and 6th gear, which leads me to think that due to the old issues something is failing inside clutch #2








I am planning on going to the dealership tomorrow, and see where this gets me...


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (NothernSky)*

Got at least 90% courtesy from VW Mexico.








Car is running fine and smooth now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI
It seems that the MU is not VIN dependant.
Dealer found just 1 MU on VW Puebla Plant and told me that they do not store MUs because of the higher price, therefore they ask for the VIN and get them from Germany. 
I just got lucky because that unit was for someone else that did not wanted/needed. Got my car in 1 week because of troubleshooting.


----------



## midgar32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (NothernSky)*

My issues:
1. In order to have the DSG downshift, i need to add more-than-reasonable throttle. Then when it does downshift, it flies forward because it (usually) drops 2 gears instead of one due to the amount of throttle I've input.
(this problem is VERY noticeable when trying to accelerate out of corners)
2. The shift from 2 to 3 is pretty harsh, especially before the car is warmed up. The dsg will make it's normal "fart" sound on the 1-2 upshift. And then on the 2-3 shift, the fart is accompanied by a hesitation in acceleration and pretty awful-sounding clunk.
3. Not sure if this is DSG-related, but whenever I start the car up in the cold (30-40 degrees), it doesn't start cleanly. It'll struggle to turn over and, in some circumstances, not turn over. It will clunkily turn over as if it's sputtering to life.
4. When downshifting manually, the car will slow down automatically and then engage a the lower gear. I figured the DSG should be able to quickly match the revs and not have the car slow down like this.
Any ideas?
edit: 
75k miles currently
serviced DSG at 68k
just had MU replaced by Dealership...didn't help



_Modified by midgar32 at 7:36 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (midgar32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midgar32* »_My issues:
1. In order to have the DSG downshift, i need to add more-than-reasonable throttle. Then when it does downshift, it flies forward because it (usually) drops 2 gears instead of one due to the amount of throttle I've input.
(this problem is VERY noticeable when trying to accelerate out of corners)
2. The shift from 2 to 3 is pretty harsh, especially before the car is warmed up. The dsg will make it's normal "fart" sound on the 1-2 upshift. And then on the 2-3 shift, the fart is accompanied by a hesitation in acceleration and pretty awful-sounding clunk.
3. Not sure if this is DSG-related, but whenever I start the car up in the cold (30-40 degrees), it doesn't start cleanly. It'll struggle to turn over and, in some circumstances, not turn over. It will clunkily turn over as if it's sputtering to life.
4. When downshifting manually, the car will slow down automatically and then engage a the lower gear. I figured the DSG should be able to quickly match the revs and not have the car slow down like this.
Any ideas?
edit: 
75k miles currently
serviced DSG at 68k
just had MU replaced by Dealership...didn't help
_Modified by midgar32 at 7:36 PM 3-23-2010_

3 is not DSG related. I get it too. I think it has something to do with the turbo and replacing a small part solves it but I had no time to look into it. Anyway, I don't think it's anything serious.
My DSG works perfect but I do also have the clunk from 1-2-3 when cold (only in manual mode though).


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_
3 is not DSG related. I get it too. I think it has something to do with the turbo and replacing a small part solves it but I had no time to look into it. Anyway, I don't think it's anything serious.


It's off topic, but I have that problem too. Took it to the dealership and of course they couldn't replicate it. If anyone solves this, POST.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_
It's off topic, but I have that problem too. Took it to the dealership and of course they couldn't replicate it. If anyone solves this, POST.

Most likely it is the *PCV crankcase breather valve*. I read it in a few different threads and someone also mentioned it in the thread I once started here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4462997


----------



## midgar32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (luciano136)*

The service manager at my local VW dealer called me just now (my car has been there for about 3 days since I've been having the same problems listed above for the past year). 
He said that he replicated the same problems I'm claiming, but according to VWOA "the transmission does not have any problems." He kept saying that he knows exactly what I'm talking about, but since VWOA says it's not a problem, there is nothing he can do about it. 
This is a pretty big issue. More than once have the tranny's problems almost caused me to get in an accident. Is this just how VW is handling this problem?...just saying there ISN'T a problem? 
If so, this will be the last VW i'll ever own...and I've owned 4. 
I see there are ongoing issues across board relating to the DSG...many of which are being ignored by VWOA. i think i'm nearly ready to get rid of this car.
I've never used one of these on this site before, but:














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't give up! It might take some b*tching higher up but I'm sure they'll hook you up eventually. I think there are many people in this thread who were denied repairs at first. It's lame but I think they just try to see if they can get rid of you...


----------



## midgar32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (luciano136)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luciano136* »_ It's lame but I think they just try to see if they can get rid of you...

Maybe, but I've been at them for a while. I brought my car there about a 6 months ago and had the DSG service (before which I had brought the car to VW multiple times asking them to see what the problem could be). That didn't help a thing. I got busy and time went by where I didn't do anything to help the cause.
I brought the car back a month ago with the same problems. They then replaced the MU, and after which, it still had the same problems. When VWOA sent me a survey about the service, i wrote down that the problem still existed and that I had been having this same issue numerous times since I got the car. i asked to have VWOA and the service manager call me at the end of the survey.
VWOA said that they'd have the service manager give me a loaner (which i have now) and they'd take a look at it again. The service manager has been a nice guy, but he told me today that there's nothing he can do.
I'm going to ask him to put in writing on the service record the fact that he can replicate the problem, but cannot do anything since VW considers it not to be a problem. I'll fax this to VWOA to see where they exactly stand on this...along with continuing to complain with the service manager. 
I've been working on this for a while as you can tell. And I understand there's only so much a service manager can do, but with this widespread of a problem, I would expect VW to do something about it. 
I'll let you know what happens when something does.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I meant VWOA, not your local service manager. The dealership can indeed only do so much but if you can make some noise with someone at VWOA, you might get further.


----------



## midgar32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (luciano136)*

That's my plan then, thanks for the input


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (midgar32)*

You have to start raising hell with VAG in Germany. That's the only way I started getting some action. VWoA just wants you to go away.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (midgar32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midgar32* »_
3. Not sure if this is DSG-related, but whenever I start the car up in the cold (30-40 degrees), it doesn't start cleanly. It'll struggle to turn over and, in some circumstances, not turn over. It will clunkily turn over as if it's sputtering to life.

Also off topic, but mine has done this ever since around 5000 miles! it can be 70 degrees in the morning, I go to fire it up when its been sitting all night and the damn thing will barely fire. It turns over but in a god awful sputtering/choking kind of way. Then randomly when its freezing outside (-20 lets say) it fires right up!?!?







I have taken it in to try and have the dealer diagnose the problem...they always say nothing is wrong.








I have given up on it since this is only a lease, but still, wtf.


----------



## midgar32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

Yep, I guess my next move is to complain to VWOA and then VWG. The service manager said that the most he can put on the service record is: "this dsg functions in line with other dsg's on our lot, which do have similar issues with 1-2 & 2-3 upshifts."
He said there's nothing more he can do. Even as I was leaving the lot, the 1-2 shift was harsh and acceleration hesitated greatly, throwing me forward a little. This is not the way an auto or auto/manaul are supposed to work. 
If I have no luck with VWOA or VWG, this car is being sold. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## midgar32 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (midgar32)*

I have yet to receive a response from VWOA. I think I'll sell this car and go with MKVI lease w/o DSG...


----------



## ireallycare (Feb 26, 2010)

That's unfortunate to hear. Your experience has definitely put me off on spending my hard-earned money on a VW for my first new car.


----------



## Gordata (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought a 2008 GTI used with 67000 miles, Runs great when cold but as the weather here in NYC has been getting hotter, DSG issues are popping up, I get that harsh 2nd to 1st gear downshift, breaks up on the 2nd to 3rd upshift, has the longest delay from releasing the brakes and to get on the gas that I almost everything can hear the engine/transmission banging. I called the VW number and I have the 10 year/100,000 mile warranty, I set up a appointment with Douglas VW in NJ for monday, lets see how that goes.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Gordata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gordata* »_I bought a 2008 GTI used with 67000 miles, Runs great when cold but as the weather here in NYC has been getting hotter, DSG issues are popping up, I get that harsh 2nd to 1st gear downshift, breaks up on the 2nd to 3rd upshift, has the longest delay from releasing the brakes and to get on the gas that I almost everything can hear the engine/transmission banging. I called the VW number and I have the 10 year/100,000 mile warranty, I set up a appointment with Douglas VW in NJ for monday, lets see how that goes.

Keep us posted! I have a 10y/100k mile warranty as well (powertrain). I'm interested in knowing whether they will just fix it or give you the runaround.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

Don't forget, according to the letter from the almighty VW, their suppose to be coming out with the special tool, that will be handed down from the DSG Gods in late Spring, that's going to tell if there's a worn bushing in the mechatronics unit.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (El Dobro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Dobro* »_Don't forget, according to the letter from the almighty VW, their suppose to be coming out with the special tool, that will be handed down from the DSG Gods in late Spring, that's going to tell if there's a worn bushing in the mechatronics unit. 

Now that will be interesting to see what they do instead if the find out that its a worn bushing...? Would they still swap the whole unit like they have been doing or attempt to actually fix it...
I really hope when the temp warms up here that my new trans keeps acting normal; right now I have about 7500 miles racked up on it and its still working great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

With VW's history, they'll probably tell us that we were responsible for the wear on the bushing, so no warranty.


----------



## Gordata (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (luciano136)*

So I dropped the car off thursday morning at 8am, Got a call that they didnt get to look at the car at all that day, friday passes and I hear nothing so Saturday morning I head to the dealership to see whats going on. I wait a while and mechanic comes out and tell me that I am getting a new Transmission. Tomorrow I know whats going on for sure.


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Gordata)*

VW eventually agreed to replace my box


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (observer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *observer* »_VW eventually agreed to replace my box









How is the new trans working out? How many miles on it since it was replaced? Glad they took care of you man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

Could only get an appointment next week Monday for the gearbox replacement.
Gearbox have been troublesome since new. Started out as reverse gear being very jumpy then 1ste gear started doing the same, sometimes almost stalling on pull away. Gear shifts at part throtlle were also very harsh. 
VW replaced the mechatronics unit at around 10 000 miles after fighting with them that it was not normal as they indicated. Mechatronic replacement solved the jumpy reverse and 1st gear pull away but harsh shifts persisted. I then got tired of fighting with VW, tried to live with it but could not....ended up going to another dealer that said it is definitely not normal


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (observer)*

can't say i've had a problem until today...R32, 10,500 miles. This morning on the way to work as i went to pull out into traffic it felt like the clutch slipped alot before actually engaging.
Thie evening i was slowing down as i approached an intersection (slightly uphill) i started turning the wheel left an gave it gas and nothing happened...i thought my car had stalled but engine was running...then it finalll seemed to find the right gear and started going.
not sure if the problems are related or if this was just a concidence..i have noticed the "sluggishness" of the DSG when going uphill after slowing down before but this seemed like a long time.


----------



## silverabbit (Apr 5, 2010)

2007 GTI DSG 12k miles...Ive had it at the dealership for 4 days. The issues I've been having were the hard downshift from 2 to 1. 
They reset some software and now its "not as bad" The service manager informed me that they can only duplicate in S mode and that the hard downshift may be reflective of the tranny adapting to my driving characteristics...I smell bull$%^& . Any thoguhts?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (silverabbit)*

Yep, it's BS. The DSG does not adapt to driving habits, only wear.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (silverabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverabbit* »_2007 GTI DSG 12k miles...Ive had it at the dealership for 4 days. The issues I've been having were the hard downshift from 2 to 1. 
They reset some software and now its "not as bad" The service manager informed me that they can only duplicate in S mode and that the hard downshift may be reflective of the tranny adapting to my driving characteristics...I smell bull$%^& . Any thoguhts?

I second that. As stated many many times...the DSG does *NOT* adapt to driving style/habits. Just another case where an uniformed sm is spewing out nonsense. I mean for crap sake, if you dont know why something is happening, then say you dont! 
Your problems while come back sooner than later, it will not just magically fix itself as you might have already guessed.







Make sure they take it out for at least 30 minutes for the trans fluid to "warm up," then have them report back to you. Good luck man, keep pressing them.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

Does anyone else notice that their transmission sometimes clunks when going into or out of neutral, esp. when cold?


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes.
Do I consider this normal. No.
Have I been able to get the damn thing to act up for service on-site. Not since last summer. 
I rolled over 36k miles a week ago. So I'm grateful for the extended warranty.
Still just have to figure out the rough start issue.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (334lif3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *334lif3* »_Still just have to figure out the rough start issue.

...I have just flat out given up on this issue. Since it does eventually start up after so many cranks I'm ok with it. Some days are worse than others but it doesnt bother me anymore. Seafoam in the gas tank did not help. Can the dealer duplicate the rough start "issue"...never. 
Oh well, at least the trans shifts correctly now...


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_
...I have just flat out given up on this issue. Since it does eventually start up after so many cranks I'm ok with it. Some days are worse than others but it doesnt bother me anymore. Seafoam in the gas tank did not help. Can the dealer duplicate the rough start "issue"...never. 
Oh well, at least the trans shifts correctly now...









We get a little hesitation on cold startup as well. It does fire up each time though. I read it may have something to do with the PCV valve orso? I didn't have the time to actually research it properly.


----------



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just rolled over my warranty and didn't have the chance to get the car back in for the cold start issue. 
So I'm probably going to go pick up one of those valves and see if it fixes things.
Anyone heard any updates on the fuel pumps? I heard that the '08s were having some issues with dissimilar metals in the fuel pump.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

334lif3 said:


> Anyone heard any updates on the fuel pumps? I heard that the '08s were having some issues with dissimilar metals in the fuel pump.



Now there is speculation of bad pumps...oh boy. I myself have not heard of this but its interesting to note. 

On a side note: I have finally gotten a chance to run my car in 70-80 degree weather and it shifts smooth all day long, lets hope it keeps up!


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

If your getting your mechatronics replaced then a glycol test on the oil is a must!!. this is a known issue with the oil cooler leaking internally causing anti freeze to destroy the mechatronics and contaminating the twin clutch. If your on your 3nd unit, youve got issues!!!


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

Resetting the DSG can help to """"""REDUCE"""" a defective tranny behavior...

but rest assured if it's broken it will become like it was before in a short amount of time (some weeks)


an "adapting" DSG don't have to "jerk".. that's an excuse the VW dealers trow to drop the ball and whas theyr hands clean of any responsability


----------



## luka666 (May 12, 2010)

2009 Audi S3 Sportback S-tronic (Warsaw Poland)
19k km (12k miles)
Harsh shifts up and down, especially in the first and rev gear. Sometimes feels like clutch slips in D.

After two months fight against Audi Service (three visits, twice measurements). The Mechatronic Unit is scheduled for swapping next week.

Thanks a lot for all user from this forum. Now I know what's going on... unfortunately with certainty of new appointments in Audi Dealer after next 20k kilometres regarding my S-tronic?

Maybe I missed something. What is finally solution of this issue? What I understand... this is a constructional failure, so.. does replacement of whole transmission help?

Regards from Europe.

--
Lukasz


----------



## mosquiton_001 (Sep 17, 2009)

swapping the entire tranny sometimes can resolve the problems... but sometimes it does not (just like swapping just the Mecha unit wich most of the time ends up giving the same problems after a while) 


I had a car with a DSG and as I always say to every single DSG owner... "if you plan keeping the car past the warranty then maybe it' safer to trade it for one with a manual tranny... or do a bumper to bumper warranty extension" 


Useless to say that I swapped mine for another VW but with a manual instead of DSG and I am HAPPY again of my car


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

So I replaced my Mech unit about 4k miles ago, and its slowly returning to a ball o'crap. The dealer agreed to look at it again after a short spin proved the issues I was referring to. 

I'm at 60k now, but I have the 100k warranty. I've suggested that they might want to replace the box. However, its news to me about the leaking oil cooler. Anyone have any other info on that?:sly:


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Ronan1 said:


> So I replaced my Mech unit about 4k miles ago, and its slowly returning to a ball o'crap. The dealer agreed to look at it again after a short spin proved the issues I was referring to.
> 
> I'm at 60k now, but I have the 100k warranty. I've suggested that they might want to replace the box. However, its news to me about the leaking oil cooler. Anyone have any other info on that?:sly:


Any updates?


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

-AKA- said:


> Any updates?


I'm actually leaving the car into the dealer on Tuesday morning to have the clutch packs replaced under warranty. The car now has 63k miles on it.

VWoA wants to start by replacing all the parts of the tranny rather than putting a new box into it. I've another 36k of warranty yet, so I'm not too worried.

I hope that the new packs will cure it, as there are others out there with replaced MU's like me, that still have the issues.

I should have the car back on Thursday at the latest.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Well hopefully the new clutch packs remedy the issues you are experiencing. 

I have around 9k miles on my new trans and everything is working fine, thankfully...


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Got the car back today, after the dealer had it 4 days.....After putting the new clutch pack in, they then had to drive the car 60 miles, and then upload the 'data' to VWoA.

I was delirious to get the car back today after driving a 4-cylinder Camry which quite frankly was muck.

Anyway, the car is much smoother, and I feel that the clutch is still 'bedding' in. Hopefully it will remain smooth and not revert to jerk-fest.

The garage maintained that if the problem came back, they would replace the tranny. 

I have to say, I'm impressed with the after-care from both VWoA and the dealer. My next car will be another GTI (or Golf R, if we get the option).

I'm still on the fence if the car will be DSG or manual though....Stay tuned for updates, I do about 2.5k miles per month.... :sly:


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronan1 said:


> Got the car back today, after the dealer had it 4 days.....After putting the new clutch pack in, they then had to drive the car 60 miles, and then upload the 'data' to VWoA.
> 
> I was delirious to get the car back today after driving a 4-cylinder Camry which quite frankly was muck.
> 
> ...


So....I drove the car through Pacific Heights today in San Francisco (one of the hilliest areas in the city) and the car performed fantastically. 

I hope it remains like this. In summary, coming to a stop on a hill, I'd ease off the gas, and the car would pull slowly up to the hill top until it would stop inching forward under its own power.

The car would then hold itself on the hill, no roll back, and no awkward transition from stationary to forward motion when I got back on the gas. The downshifts were buttery too.

I left the car in 'sport' mode and it was smooth.

I have to say, if this is the correct operating parameters for this tranny, consider me a fan.  

In its form right now, easily the best transmission I've ever sampled.

I had the MU replaced, and that cured it for a while, so time will tell if the clutch packs do the trick.


----------



## K_anas (Jul 13, 2010)

*Transmission issues on a 2010 Jetta*

1- Jetta 2010, 7 speed DSG transmission
2- 2500 KMs
3- Immediately after purchasing the car, it displayed the below symptoms;

- Hard shifting/ cluncking into first gear (from 2nd to 1st gear)
- Excessive engine vibration in gear at idle/ while driving
- Bad rattle while at idle (it is even worse underneath the car)
- Metallic rattle as engine shuts down

After many deliberation with the service center, they attributed the damage to the DMF so they changed it, however, all the above symptoms are still present. They are now proposing to change the entire gear box but i have a feeling that this won't solve the problem .

Appreciate any quick advice if any one had encountered such problems and the proposed solution. Thanks!


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, that didn't take long.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

my 31k miles 2008 A3 S-tronic is going in on Thursday to have a new Mech. unit put in. the benefit is i work at the dealership and no waiting required. 

i hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## handsofman (Sep 3, 2009)

*Good news canada!*

*I have successfully had my mechatronics unit replaced under VW Canada's Mechatronics Campaign.* All it took was a call to VW Canada, and a valid VW technician's report that the unit was malfunctioning. I had not received any sort of letter telling me about this, I went on blind faith and told them I had - thanks to info obtained on THIS SITE. So, thank you Vortex!

VW Canada customer service: 1-800-822-8987. The unit IS covered till 160k/km. Sad part is, I think the US may have complete transmission coverage till 100k/mi, but we may be stuck with just the mech.u. Since I have no info to back this up, take that with a bag of salt. I may have to reopen this anyway since my DSG has been obviously damaged by the bad mech.u's. Good luck to myself though, getting VW techs to admit to a problem. Mine is a 2008 GTI, FSI motor BTW.

So here's the chain of events:

- Had mechatronics unit replaced before? Check.
- Was it a hideous pain in the ass again this time? Check.

After dealing with VW Service clowns enough, you begin to realize there's nothing they can do that's not spelled out for them. To make my mechatronics unit really act up (so they could "tell" something was wrong) I drove the bastard thing in Toronto traffic for 3 hours on a nice, busy, hot day and straight up to the dealer for my appointment to have a tech come ride with me. Naturally when I got there he was not ready. I told them I'd be back in ten and started driving around again. When the dude finally got in (and adjusted everything he could think of to fit his smug little VW tech frame for a drive around the block) it was indeed acting up and there were not two ways about it.

Just for fun, while he was schooling me on his "years of VW transmission expertise" I told him the mechatronics unit needed to be replaced, and that I've done a lot of research on the subject. Laughably, he did not take this well. :laugh: Especially when I told him my research is primarily internet based, and yes, I dropped the VWVORTEX bomb on him too.  Surprisingly he had never heard of the site. Hmmm....maybe VW techs would be a lot better versed in their own crap if they did a bit of research on their own? Hah! I did not bother to tell him I've been a mechanic for 14 years.

The best part was when he got off the phone with VW tech line and had the advisor tell me the mech u needed to be replaced. Losers.

The hard parts about getting this done are that first, the dealer techs will go out of their way to defend the crappy products they fix and second, it is such a pain in the ass to have extended service done at a dealership. They will NOT give you a loaner unless they cause a problem with your car, so you're stuck getting shuttled to and fro. Plus, if the car is "driveable" they will allow you to, even if it's causing damage. Unfortunately they do not understand the issues with this transmission and are not prepared to fix them. All of their instruction comes directly from VW tech line. Believe me, the dealer techs are completely clueless, hence having to spell everything out for them.

If you are reading this, contemplating getting yourself a shiny new DSG transmission...think again. It is a gigantic PITA you do NOT want to have to deal with, despite whatever shiny reports you may have heard from "enthusiasts". Great concept, piss poor execution VW.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

When I brought my car to VW, the techs would agree with me that something was wrong when I took them on test drives. It was the people from VW that said nothing was wrong and that it was performing to spec.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronan1 said:


> So....I drove the car through Pacific Heights today in San Francisco (one of the hilliest areas in the city) and the car performed fantastically.
> 
> I hope it remains like this. In summary, coming to a stop on a hill, I'd ease off the gas, and the car would pull slowly up to the hill top until it would stop inching forward under its own power.
> 
> ...


 So just to update like I promised..... 

The car is starting to mis-behave again. Sometimes when slowing, the awkward kick comes back. Its not obnoxious, but it is present. Reverse is not smooth, not quite a kangaroo fest, but close at times. 

Slow speed lurching has returned, but its very small compared to before. 

All in all, a new new MU and clutch pack have not made this car 100%. What could possibly be wrong with the transmission?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Has anyone experienced getting stuck in 1st in"D" mode?*

So every once in a while, usually when making a slow right hand turn, the DSG shifts all the way down to first gear (seemingly accidentally), and then into the turn doesn't shift up into second as quickly as it should, thereby reving up to 4-6k prior to upshifting into second.

Suffice it to say, it always surprises me as obviously throttle input is vastly different between 1st and 2nd. And of course my '07 missed the DSG warranty sweepstakes.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I get that on left hand turns.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronan1 said:


> So just to update like I promised.....
> 
> The car is starting to mis-behave again. Sometimes when slowing, the awkward kick comes back. Its not obnoxious, but it is present. Reverse is not smooth, not quite a kangaroo fest, but close at times.
> 
> ...


Dealer has agreed car is not running right, and its going back in Sept 1st for its plug into the mothership. I think its time for a new Tranny....


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Finally!*

Well, after over a year of complaining about my transmission they *FINALLY* replaced my mechatronics unit.

Rough story of how this went for me (Ontario, Canada):

-Sometime around April/May 09: Complained about the problem to selling/original dealer (Queensway Audi). Response was "it's normal". I believe I took a day off work and paid for a rental car on this visit  I inquired about the problem with the MU which had already begin to spread all over the internet at that point and some people were saying their cars were bought back in the US because of it. I believe the tech* outright lied to me * and said he'd "never heard of any problem with a Mechatronics ever, never had to replace one" and then shined me on with another line--"don't believe everything you read on the internet" 

-Then then next 3-4 visits (two scheduled maint, and then another for the seat belt buckle (which has malfunctioned again mind you), and then another for failed HPFP)--on ALL of these occasions I brought up the problem *again and again* with the horsef$)*ers at Queensway Audi. 

-On the last visit which was just this past June or so (and the last time I will ever go near Queensway Audi mind you) they STILL DENIED ANY KNOWLEDGE of a MU problem even existing. _This is after Audi had already sent out letters about it earlier in the year_ and I neglected to bring said letter with me because I figured it would all be in their system/taken care of by that point. At this point the trans had become so damn jerky that I had renamed it to DSJ--Direct Shift *Jerkbox*! But nope, onece again they did nothing to help me. Well actually they _did something_--see this thread:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...to-my-DSG-(run-the-adaptation-)&daysprune=365

-Then they had the audacity to tell me how my car had the "smoothest DSG on the lot" after running the adaptation without telling me  Yeah the car _was_ smooth alright (I was surprised myself until I figured out what they did), for about a week and then it was back to normal. These shens were the last straw with the losers at Queensway.

I filled out my online survey for that and gave these retards what they deserved--all 1s or 0s (whatever the lowest number was) and noted that to VAG (or whomever handles the surveys) that I will never step foot in that dealership ever again. Audi called me to follow up, I said I was not interested in dealing with Queensway anymore and they can burn in hell (which they will), and I would try another dealer and hope for better luck.

Then I took a trip to Pfaff Audi in Vaughan, (which I had done the year before but when I mentioned "Mechatronics" to the service advisors there then they were like a bunch of monkeys and knew nothing or perhaps pretended, I don't know). Anyway this time, there happened to be a mechanic in the customer/service advisor area and I had a quick chat with him. _Immediately_ upon mentioning the Mechatronics and the jerkyness he said to me that yes it likely is a the MU and it would probably have to be replaced. WOW finally someone that admitted the problem to me and didn't treat me like I was a retard! Success! I asked him if there had been any replaced and he mentioned there were lots of them, and I certainly wansn't the only one. What a breath of fresh air from the LIARS at Queensway.

Scheduled a service appointment there and then but he mentioned they wouldn't have a new/updated version for at least another month and I should try back then. So they were supposed to call me in a month. Month went by and I didn't hear, so a couple weeks later I went in. This time all I did was tell the service advisor (different guy) "I have an A3 is has a problem with the DSG and I think it's the Mechatronics..." and didn't even finish the sentence. He nodded and looked up my VIN, said yep it's under this campaign here for the MU. Then he went and checked on the part and said it would be there in a just week!  Apparently VW must have lots of these shipping to dealers now, doesn't seem like there is any waiting anymore? 

The thing is I didn't even have to ask any questions this time, talk about the problem with the car, nothing like that--they knew what I knew and *we both knew the car needs an MU*. No games like at Queensway. They never even drove the car at Pfaff for any diagnosis (I'm sure they did before they replaced the MU but they didn't need to do it to schedule me up for a replacement). 

Anyway scheduled my app't. Interestingly a few days after this by conincidence I received _another_ letter from VAG about the Mechatronics issue. The last one talked about that bushing if you guys remember what I'm talking about? And it went on about the bushing tester and what not. But this one just mentioned the bushing but said outright: the MU would be replaced on my car. Not after testing, or beating around the bush, or any other stupidness. Just that I should bring my car to a dealer ASAP to have it replaced. Ha, well they were like 2 days too late--I already did  So I came back and gave Pfaff the car for the day and they replaced the MU and also did another service that I noticed in the book (brake flush) that Queensway should have done in my last visit there under AudiCare, but did not--surprise surprise. 

The new MU has been great since then. In fact the car is so much different it's hard to believe I kept driving it with the defective MU for so long and didn't just drive it off a cliff. Really it must have just gotten worse and worse over time and I just kinda got used to it being like that. Going to the new MU the difference is night and day, it's unreal to remember this is actually how the car used to drive when I drove it off the lot! Besides the jerks being gone, there are no more bumpy shifts either, which I actually had begun to think were the way the car always was! So it's been in there for a couple weeks now I think and all is good *knocks on wood*. The one thing is the 3-2 auto downshift in manual mode, with the bad MU it was always a very hard, very jolting shift. Always the 3-2 and only when it did it automatically in +/- mode (which is the only mode I drive the car in). Well now I can still kind of feel the shift is a little bumpier than other downshifts, but it's nowhere near as bad as as that shift used to be. I'm crossing my fingers that I don't need to have it replaced again (or the entire trans). Car drives like a dream now again, it really does 

Anyway the morals of this story are:
1. If you live in the GTA and have a Mechatronics problem with your car, *STAY AS FAR AWAY FROM QUEENSWAY AUDI AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN*. IMO THEY ARE NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF LIARS, CROOKS, AND A$$HOLES THERE WHO COULDN'T CARE LESS ABOUT YOU OR YOUR CAR AND WON'T EVEN FIX WARRANTY PROBLEMS. Given VW Audi is the same property and owner (it's a combined dealer with two buildings) I would say stay away from VW Queensway as well. 

2. Do not think you car is "not that bad" if it's jerking at all (as I did for so long). Once you actually get your MU changed or drive a car with one that is properly functioning, you will see just how horrible your car really is. I used to shudder every time I released the brake in this car for that pause/roll/jerk/roll/pause/jerk/move that invariably came 80-90% of the time after coming off the brakes. That or the jerk of movement if you got on the throttle right away (which was definitely the lesser of two evils but impossible to do in traffic). Now I don't have to do that anymore as the car actually drives as it should--smoothly. 

3. It seems VAG has changed their tune on the affected vehicles from "we need to test this bushing" to "we are replacing the MU in your car, please proceed to a dealership". (Well as long as it's not Queensway because those tools will probably STILL deny the problem and tell you your letter is fake or something, and must have been sent by some practical joker  ) I think those affected (who have gotten the letters at least) are in for a mandatory MU replacement. You shouldn't have to argue about this anymore I don't think.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad to see that everything finally worked out for you. Now, I'm waiting for notification from VW about replacement of my MU.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gordata said:


> I bought a 2008 GTI used with 67000 miles, Runs great when cold but as the weather here in NYC has been getting hotter, DSG issues are popping up, I get that harsh 2nd to 1st gear downshift, breaks up on the 2nd to 3rd upshift, has the longest delay from releasing the brakes and to get on the gas that I almost everything can hear the engine/transmission banging. I called the VW number and I have the 10 year/100,000 mile warranty, I set up a appointment with Douglas VW in NJ for monday, lets see how that goes.


If any dealer can help you out here, it IS Douglas VW. They are legit in there service dept. The most competent dealer I know of in the Tri-State area. My car is heavily modified and I still have full trust in them to do the right thing every single time. There not going to play any games with you or your car. Tell them your a VWortex member and you will get a nice discount in the parts dept. If you have a out of the norm issue that you feel needs special attention ask to speak to Jeff C in the parts dept and discuss it with him before you drop the car off at the front desk. He is a member on the site and has a good understanding of the quirky things that a VW can sometimes do. He has built (modified) many VW's.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gordata said:


> So I dropped the car off thursday morning at 8am, Got a call that they didnt get to look at the car at all that day, friday passes and I hear nothing so Saturday morning I head to the dealership to see whats going on. I wait a while and mechanic comes out and tell me that I am getting a new Transmission. Tomorrow I know whats going on for sure.


just saw this follow up post. like I said, Douglas WILL do there best to help you and not play games with you or give you the runaround.

I'm glad to hear they helped you out.


----------



## edillen1 (May 16, 2010)

2010 CC Sport DSG 2800 miles. 

Here are the issues I have had with the DSG. Maybe twice while backing up it feels like its lugging. Like trying to start a manual car from a stop in 4th gear. Driving around town it also seems to want to go in the highest gear too soon. Does this only in Drive. In sport mode seems much mor responsive. From a stop in D not very responsive. I have had 3 to 4 occassions when pulling into my garage that it would almost stall going over the 2 inch lip getting into garage. Like it did not have enough power unless I floored it (not a good idea in a shallow garage. It seems to have these symptoms more when the car is warmed up. Starting cold the tranny seems to act much better which seems weird. 

Do these seem like the symptoms of a bad tranny/MU? I will be taking it to dealer for theses issues but just wanted some insight beforehand. 

Thanks.


----------



## edillen1 (May 16, 2010)

Ok. Forgot to add driving at part throttle then giving it gas sometimes it slips and revs to 4000 rpm or so before catching. Also had some of the hard shifts from 3-2 or 2-1. Mostly in Sport mode.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

edillen1 said:


> Ok. Forgot to add driving at part throttle then giving it gas sometimes it slips and revs to 4000 rpm or so before catching. Also had some of the hard shifts from 3-2 or 2-1. Mostly in Sport mode.


 it does sound like you should have that checked out.

some have reported the TCU clutch modulation is a little weird when cold, so it may be resistant to taking throttle when cold, and may hesitate a bit under throttle while cold, but this usually smooths out when warm, not the other way around.  if it was hesitant while cold, then my suggestion would be to back out with no throttle, just put it in R and let your foot off the gas, and wait for it to start moving. once warm, it should be responsive.

the upshift behavior in D that you described is normal. DSGs will shift all the way to 6th by 40mph if light on the throttle in D.

my standard soapbox speech regarding DSGs is this: if you detect "bad behavior" in your DSG, then be VERY clear on exactly the behavior and exactly how to reproduce. if VW can reproduce the faulty behavior then you'll be covered under warranty. if they cannot reproduce it, then they cannot do anything according to VWoA's warranty service policy. figure out the exact steps...


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Or you go through what I did where the dealer said it's shifting funny and VW Corporate says that's normal.


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*3 in a row*

Ok, after 2 MU replaced now, I'm going to the 3rd one (I´m out of warranty)...but wait,....VW of Mexico decided to change the whole Trassmission, of course with a cost discount of 75%..Will pay aprox $1,230 USD :banghead:

I hope my nightmares are gone


----------



## Yygspud (Oct 3, 2010)

*Dsg = doesn't shift great*

I too seemed to have a clunky and slow shifting dsg transmission. Does anyone know if there is a recall? My car is iced with no warranty, the dealer reset to factory spec but after a day or too same poor shift from stop to 1st. 

Also does anyone have a oscillating tach at highway speed? Mi e moves about 500 rpm and you can feel it! Tdi with dsg

Thanks


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Year and model VW?


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

2006 GLI
~41K miles
Flare or surge when shifting from 2 -3 when pulling in to traffic (so long as temps are below 40F). Car has been running from 5 to 15 minutes. Seems like is out of gear between 2 and 3 for brief moment, then shifts with a "BANG".
Had advised dealership for past few years, they've only checked for stored hard codes and made sure most current reflash was done (little over a year ago). Sure seems like the Temp sensor issue???


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

The temp sensor issue seems to be where the trans goes into a false neutral and the temporary cure is to shut the car off then on again. The latest campaign for the DSG is for 2007 to mid-2009 cars and that came out in June of this year.


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

The shifting "symptoms" match the alleged temp. sensor description, regardless of the fact that the car is an '06. One more reason for me to be sensitive to VW's handling of DSG concerns.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

If you have the temp sensor problem, the shift display usually flashes.


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks for that detail. Dealership suspected that ambient temp was affecting shift pattern but had no response to symptoms.


----------



## Yygspud (Oct 3, 2010)

*2009 Jetta TDI with DSG*

My car is a 2009 Jetta TDI with a dsg transmission.


----------



## LHS (Oct 12, 2010)

*Same problem....*

2008 Jetta Wolfsburg 

Called dealer the day after buying car - was told that was normal for this car... 

Brought it into service at about 18000 - recalibrated/reset - unsuccessful. 

Brought it in again at about 19000 - installed new MU. 

At about 20000 and back in again. 

At idle, the car will stay put, then jump forward, then stay put, then jump forward, etc... 

At slow speed, car jerks. 

They opened a "VTA" or something like that to get technical assistance. We will see what happens this time.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, good luck.


----------



## notoriousKTR (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my Jetta's Mechatronics Unit replaced yesterday, along with transmission fluid and software. So far, so good. Car no longer jerks when rolling from a dead stop, or coming to a dead stop. Things I have noticed is that I have a gear indicator on the MFD when in D or S mode and that car is not down shift happy, thus resulting in a smoother ride. 

Update: I wondered if the updated software included LC program, and it does .


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you get the letter from VW about them replacing your MU?


----------



## notoriousKTR (Oct 16, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> Did you get the letter from VW about them replacing your MU?


Funny thing is that I got the letter yesterday.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

For the second time in the past 3 months I am driving a Passat Komfort 2.0T as a loaner car from the dealership while having work done on my car. The DSG has so much more power from a stop in the Passat than in the CC. Any idea why that is? I didn't think the Passat was a lighter car.  In the CC, it shifts to 2nd gear almost imediately unless you press the gas pedal a long way. In the Passat, it stays in 1st gear longer so you have more power from a stopped position...and the shifting between each gear is so smooth in the Passat. The 2.0T engine is the same. Is the mechatronics unit not the same?? The Passat just accelerates so much better!

Also, in the Passat I see the gear indicator when the car is in D. In the CC there is no gear indicator in D, it just says 'D'


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

It seems it's a case of hit or miss with the DSGs.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

edillen1 said:


> 2010 CC Sport DSG 2800 miles.
> 
> Here are the issues I have had with the DSG. Maybe twice while backing up it feels like its lugging. Like trying to start a manual car from a stop in 4th gear. Driving around town it also seems to want to go in the highest gear too soon. Does this only in Drive. In sport mode seems much mor responsive. From a stop in D not very responsive. I have had 3 to 4 occassions when pulling into my garage that it would almost stall going over the 2 inch lip getting into garage. Like it did not have enough power unless I floored it (not a good idea in a shallow garage. It seems to have these symptoms more when the car is warmed up. Starting cold the tranny seems to act much better which seems weird.
> 
> ...


Ive had 3 cars with DSG (2 GTIs, 1 Tiguan) and driven many many more DSG VW's and all of this sounds pretty normal. 

However my current MK6 is having the following mentioned problems
- Lurches when i let off the brake, usually 3 times
- Drops into 1 hard when trying to acellerate from a dead stop (like it revs a bit then jerks into 1st fast)
- drops from 2 to 1 with a clunk and jerk

It doesnt happen every time, but usually at least once per trip.
I had my mechatronics unit replaced and it seemed to fix it for about 2-3 weeks. Now its back just doesnt seem as severe. 

As for normal operation. All of my DSG's have down shifted somewhat hard when in sport, the transmission uses rev matching and engine braking when slowing down in sport. I like it. They all sometimes dropped from 2 to 1 more noticeably hard, not like my MK6 with the problem of actually doing it severely and jerky. 
They all have their moment when pulling up a curb or speed bump from a dead stop, ive never actually had the car stall. Every DSG ive had has its funny little quirks that I perceive as normal, and I see why VWoA often tries to tell people its normal. 

People read about the actual problems I listed then go out and feel for every little quirk in their car and convince themselves its having a problem. Im a valet and drive dual clutch manuals (SMG, DSG whatever they are all called.) and you should see how strange some of them operate? Most Masaratis and BMW's require a lot of revving and throttle just to get the car to move forward an inch. 

So yes, some are having problems, im having my first. But dont let the unique shift patterns and characteristics of the DSG scare you into thinking your car has a problem if it doesn't. Its not an automatic with a torque converter, its not going to drive like one


----------



## notoriousKTR (Oct 16, 2010)

sowleman said:


> For the second time in the past 3 months I am driving a Passat Komfort 2.0T as a loaner car from the dealership while having work done on my car. The DSG has so much more power from a stop in the Passat than in the CC. Any idea why that is? I didn't think the Passat was a lighter car. In the CC, it shifts to 2nd gear almost imediately unless you press the gas pedal a long way. In the Passat, it stays in 1st gear longer so you have more power from a stopped position...and the shifting between each gear is so smooth in the Passat. The 2.0T engine is the same. Is the mechatronics unit not the same?? The Passat just accelerates so much better!
> 
> Also, in the Passat I see the gear indicator when the car is in D. In the CC there is no gear indicator in D, it just says 'D'


Different software (includes shifting points and gear indicator) on the mechatronics.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

notoriousKTR said:


> Different software (includes shifting points and gear indicator) on the mechatronics.


I told my service advisor how much better the loaner car drove and he drove my car to lunch and he was able to tell that there is an issue so he is ordering me a new Mechatronics Unit. Yay!!

Are you saying all he would have to do is update the software and not order a new MU?


----------



## notoriousKTR (Oct 16, 2010)

sowleman said:


> I told my service advisor how much better the loaner car drove and he drove my car to lunch and he was able to tell that there is an issue so he is ordering me a new Mechatronics Unit. Yay!!
> 
> Are you saying all he would have to do is update the software and not order a new MU?


They have their own protocols to follow. The techs are going to replace the MU, change the transmission oil, and update the software on the MU.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

notoriousKTR said:


> They have their own protocols to follow. The techs are going to replace the MU, change the transmission oil, and update the software on the MU.


Cool. Sounds good to me. Hope it works! Thanks for the info.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Ive had 3 cars with DSG (2 GTIs, 1 Tiguan) and driven many many more DSG VW's and all of this sounds pretty normal.
> 
> However my current MK6 is having the following mentioned problems
> - Lurches when i let off the brake, usually 3 times
> ...


The reason I've been complaining to VW about the DSG in my '09 is because the one in my '06 Jetta performed flawlessly. It never jolted or banged into gear like my latest one. So, based on that, how can I call the actions of the latest one normal?


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

After replacing the MU and clutch pack, and thirdly a software re-set that didn't do anything, the dealership replaced my DSG tranny.

They were pretty good about it, and worked with me offering their sympathy, and hoping that it didn't swear me off VW. They were Winn VW of Newark in case anyone is interested, and I'd highly recommend them.

I've got the car back almost a week, and its running smooth now. Hopefully this new box won't have the same issues as the last one. 

I'd also like to add that I will most certainly be buying another GTI within the year (or R if it comes out....) and may even consider a DSG because they stood by their product.

Cliff notes - MU and clutch pack replacements sometimes don't cure it.....you may need a NEW DSG.


----------



## blSwagger (Sep 10, 2009)

10Ten said:


> the upshift behavior in D that you described is normal. DSGs will shift all the way to 6th by 40mph if light on the throttle in D.


 I noticed this on my test drive of an '11 GTI over the weekend. Sport mode kept the revs too high even when barely on the throttle and I felt like I was in 6th by 30-40mph. I guess I could get used to it if it means better fuel economy... on the other hand, I can have fun and use the paddles to shift how I want rather than letting the computer do it for me.


----------



## davebee456 (Nov 3, 2010)

*2005.5 Jetta*

2005.5 JETTA DSG jerky, unsmooth, 

I have had the car since 12/01/07.
The car had 18,000 miles on it when I bought car.
Complained of jerky bucky feeling when driving after start up.
Always was told its normal, the transmission behavior learns your driving and etc.
Now Car has 62,000 miles on it, out of warranty and etc 
Car lately seems to be getting more jerky and hard bucking out of 1st gear and going in 2nd gear.
Last oil change I mentioned it.
My battery was going bad and one morning i started the car and got a CEL Engine light On.
Code was Misfire on 1 and 4 cyl. 
Replaced battery and no one could really explain it except for the battery was on its way out.
Any Help ? or Info?


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

davebee456 said:


> 2005.5 JETTA DSG jerky, unsmooth,
> 
> I have had the car since 12/01/07.
> The car had 18,000 miles on it when I bought car.
> ...


Has the DSG fluid/filter ever been changed?

Have you reset resetting the DSG with Vagcom?


----------



## Yygspud (Oct 3, 2010)

*Oscillating Tach ! I have the same problem VW says it normal! It good to rock yourself to sleep on a long drive. I had trans reset no improvement*



Yygspud said:


> I too seemed to have a clunky and slow shifting dsg transmission. Does anyone know if there is a recall? My car is iced with no warranty, the dealer reset to factory spec but after a day or too same poor shift from stop to 1st.
> 
> Also does anyone have a oscillating tach at highway speed? Mi e moves about 500 rpm and you can feel it! Tdi with dsg
> 
> Thanks


VW says no problem all reset same problelm. Hoping for recall MU to fix this as well.

YYGSPUD


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

NothernSky said:


> Ok, after 2 MU replaced now, I'm going to the 3rd one (I´m out of warranty)...but wait,....VW of Mexico decided to change the whole Trassmission, of course with a cost discount of 75%..Will pay aprox $1,230 USD :banghead:
> 
> I hope my nightmares are gone


Got my car back after a while, all is working BUT I don´t see now in the instrument cluster the 1,2,3... Gear Selection as I did before 

My question is, did I got a new transmission and MU say 2010? :banghead:


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

NothernSky said:


> Got my car back after a while, all is working BUT I don´t see now in the instrument cluster the 1,2,3... Gear Selection as I did before
> 
> My question is, did I got a new transmission and MU say 2010? :banghead:


New programming eliminates the gear readout.


----------



## notoriousKTR (Oct 16, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> New programming eliminates the gear readout.


Orly. I guess my dealership flashed a old program on my MU. :laugh:


----------



## velocidub (Oct 27, 2002)

NothernSky said:


> Got my car back after a while, all is working BUT I don´t see now in the instrument cluster the 1,2,3... Gear Selection as I did before
> 
> My question is, did I got a new transmission and MU say 2010? :banghead:


Same thing happened to me. I brought the car back and the dealer restored the gear indicator display:thumbup:

I need that display. Otherwise I forget what gear I'm in. A bigger display would be nice, or even a heads up display.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

I had my MU replaced two weeks ago after driving a Passat while my CC was in the shop and could tell a huge difference in how smooth the Passat transmission was. The new MU makes a big difference and I love my car even more now. 

However I do not have the gear indicator next to the "D" on my display. I saw it in the Passat loaner car I was driving. The dealer told me that's only on the Passat, not the CC. Doesn't make sense to me, but I didn't have it before so I guess I'm not missing anything.


----------



## DankCIA (Apr 21, 2008)

NothernSky said:


> Got my car back after a while, all is working BUT I don´t see now in the instrument cluster the 1,2,3... Gear Selection as I did before
> 
> My question is, did I got a new transmission and MU say 2010? :banghead:


Does your car still show the P-R-N-D-S? I just got mine back and noticed that I don't have any indicator on the MFD in auto or manual mode. Figured it may have had something to do with the vagcom work I had done to my car. The service department was closed when I picked my car up anyhow. 

The transmission felt smoother, but they reinstalled my BSH intake on the brake fluid reservoir so it was a little hard to tell with all the extra noise and vibration. Still glad for the free 40k service and not having to pay for the $1,600 mechatronic replacement :laugh:


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

DankCIA said:


> Does your car still show the P-R-N-D-S?


Yeap, just missing Gear indicator which I will get back once Unitronic re-flash back the DSG Stage 2 on my ride.


----------



## obadvw (Apr 5, 2010)

I purchased 2010 Jetta MKV with 1.6L Petrol and DSG 7 in April
i am resident in middle east
the car is comfortline

i face strange behavior from first day i purchased the car, the description as below

1-i hear a click sound or clunk not sure when i brake while car is moving, very audible on low speed and louder on reverse
2-shifting from 2-3 specially or downshifting from 3 to 2 happens with some ratteling noise, the rattle is much louder if you are driving in bumpy roads or passing speed bumps
3-audible clunk when down shifting from third to second in manual mode
4-downshifting while braking sometimes is very hard when engaged to 2nd gear in D mode, sometimes it's quite smooth and dont engage second unless you press throttle again after braking
5-from a stop or partial stop it always slip alot on 2nd gear or flick very fast to 1st then back to 2nd
6-sometime the car like to jump in reverse once i release the brake while i try to park,sometimes it's very smooth

what annoys me much is the rattle sounds and harsh gear engagment

went to dealer many times and they claim there is no problem and DSG7 operate with accepted level of noise

this was their reply 
"Please note that your respective dealer has carried out the correct measures with regards to your gearbox related inquiry. In addition, it is normal that the 7 gear DSG emits some noises when shifting. The same applies to the brake noises that you are experiencing, as there is also a normal range of noise during the operation."

so anyone experience such issues, is it normally noisy????


----------



## alexcast (Oct 27, 2008)

1. 2008 Audi A3 Attraction Plus 
2. 33,800km
3. Mine has been doing this since two months ago. I have 33,800 kmon the clock currently and i and had them diagnos the issue. 
From a stop, giving just a bit of gas, it will surge over and over again until the speed comes up. Its like you are giving it gas then lifting off over and over. It is really annoying. Also too when coming to a stop it will shift super hard into 1st with a loud clunk like described in many threads. When at idle, foot on the brake and AC on, the engine/DSG will vibrate/shutter pretty loud and harder than normal. We'll see how the service call goes...
Also when the car reaches 1,000 rpm the cluster makes a "click" sound so each time the pointer reaches the 1,000 it sounds.

I leave it for a week at the Dealer in Mexico City and they said they could reproduce de failure but they doesn't get any fault code, so they told me thay need to receive instructions from the Audi Plant, they gave me my car back and i have been waiting for 3 days now and nothing.

I also called audi customer service to report this, my warranty expires on march 2011 and i don't wan't to waste more time!

We'll see how the service call goes...

I live both Mexico City and Orlando, this car is in Mexico City


----------



## DankCIA (Apr 21, 2008)

NothernSky said:


> Yeap, just missing Gear indicator which I will get back once Unitronic re-flash back the DSG Stage 2 on my ride.


Also noticed this evening that my reverse lights don't work as well. Guess I'll check with the dealer tomorrow lol :banghead:


----------



## alexcast (Oct 27, 2008)

alexcast said:


> 1. 2008 Audi A3 Attraction Plus
> 2. 33,800km
> 3. Mine has been doing this since two months ago. I have 33,800 kmon the clock currently and i and had them diagnos the issue.
> From a stop, giving just a bit of gas, it will surge over and over again until the speed comes up. Its like you are giving it gas then lifting off over and over. It is really annoying. Also too when coming to a stop it will shift super hard into 1st with a loud clunk like described in many threads. When at idle, foot on the brake and AC on, the engine/DSG will vibrate/shutter pretty loud and harder than normal. We'll see how the service call goes...
> ...


Well, Audi have just authorized the change of Mechatronic Unit, i'll wait for it and i cross my fingers this would solve the problem.

Cheers


----------



## pheatton (Jul 19, 2004)

2008 GTI FSI 
27,000
Mines been really bad when accelerating while pulling out of say like a shopping center or something. If the wheel is still turned and you give it gas it almost stumbles and looses power all of a sudden. There is no wheel spin when this happens. You could be driving normally and it would do it.

Just had a scary moment in my 2008 GTI DSG that has had the MTU replaced last month. Was pulling out onto a busy three lane road and started to give it gas when all power stopped. Peddle was doing nothing at all. Then the ASR light started flashing. I took my foot off the gas then gently reapplied it, it then jerked real hard and took off....

Man if the light had changed 5secs before I would have been hit for sure!:facepalm:


----------



## orye (Jul 1, 2010)

obadvw said:


> I purchased 2010 Jetta MKV with 1.6L Petrol and DSG 7 in April
> i am resident in middle east
> the car is comfortline
> 
> ...


hey pal,
the US guys dont have DSG7 (dry clutch) , the noises you hear are normal. most of my friends have them on a pavement road. the reason is the design of DSG7, it has less oil (about 2lt) so the gear forks hit sides and make such noises. This is the crapy VW design, dont listen to strange noises, close your windows and have fun with DSG. probably VW will solve the problem in couple of years.

by the way if you follow this thread you will its for wetclutch DSG (6 speed one)


----------



## 2010jetta2.0t (Mar 2, 2010)

2010 Jetta Wolfsburg 
3500 
< PRNS > has flashed on instrument cluster about 4 times, Sometimes clunks when downshifting, and holds sometimes holds shift's too 3,500 in my neighborhood in D. One time in reverse it would not move untill i put it into park then pack to drive.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

2010jetta2.0t said:


> 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg
> 3500
> < PRNS > has flashed on instrument cluster about 4 times, Sometimes clunks when downshifting, and holds sometimes holds shift's too 3,500 in my neighborhood in D. One time in reverse it would not move untill i put it into park then pack to drive.


 Get that into the shop ASAP brother!


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*DQ500 instread of DQ500?*

Well, after my Transmission replace (yes the whole transmission), I went back to my UNITRONIC Dealer and now the MU cannot be read. I want back the gear numbers on the cluster. 

It is possible that I got a MU DQ500 instead of a DQ250 which my 2007 came from factory?  

UNITRONIC cannot flash yet DQ500 MU.


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

*Still has "Cold" shifting DSG symptom*

New Plugs, new coils helped but still has slight pause and audible mis-fire when shifting (under load) from 2 to 3 when cold outside. Temp gauge was reading about 150, yet still acted up when shifting under acceleration this morning (about 20 degrees outside, had been running about 10-15 minutes). Used to really flare and then shift very hard but that's improved some. Just had my 40K service done, no DSG transmission service at that time as was told by Advisor that VW has released a notice which states DSG Service now done at 50K. So what's the real story here now? 
Ideas?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

One of the guys on Fred's TDI that works for VW said that as far as his papework shows, the DSG service is still at 40K. Maybe the writer meant that the MUs get changed every 50K. :laugh:


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

1. 2006 GTI
2. 66,3xx miles

Just started tonight. When I start the car and select drive, manual or sport, it functions normally. If I select Reverse, then shift to Park, I have a problem; ONLY when I shift from Reverse to Park does it do this. Once in Park, all of the gear indicators [PRNDS] start flashing, and they flash in Manual Mode as well. The car still drives, but I have no gear indicator in Drive or Sport, and all gears flash in Manual. The 'brake must be applied' to shift from Neutral or Park to another position still works correctly. Anyone have the slightest idea here?


----------



## alexcast (Oct 27, 2008)

alexcast said:


> Well, Audi have just authorized the change of Mechatronic Unit, i'll wait for it and i cross my fingers this would solve the problem.
> 
> Cheers


Well after being wating the MU for two months it finally arrived from Germany to Mexico City and they replaced it among two sensors and the oil of the transmission

The car drives smooth now, but the odometer clicks from time to time each time it points ad number 1, is it normal? It only does that when the cars has being drove for like 20minutes and the it stops doing that, the card made that "click" sound when the MU failed and it also "clicks" when i turn the car on but like a checking procedure, i don't know whay it does that. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Customer sevice from Puebla Méxco called me today to ask me if there has been any problems with the car and i told the lady that it "clicks" on the odometer, she said that was not part of the DSG failure and might be another problem, so she apointed me another date at the dealer.


----------



## SnoopisTDI (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I just experienced the rpm oscillation today. I had been cruising at about 75mph for a couple hours and all of the sudden the engine jumped maybe 1000rpm and started bouncing around over a range of about 500rpm. It was almost like it downshifted a couple gears and then started bouncing between two gears. I didn't really take any time to observe it, I just bumped it into neutral real quick and it dropped to idle and started coasting. I put it back in gear and drove another ~500 miles without any problems. 

2009 GTI
~11k miles


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. So far, my car hasn't had that problem yet.


----------



## SnoopisTDI (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I drove a little over 1000mi yesterday and no problem. Hopefully it was just a one-time thing.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

DankCIA said:


> Does your car still show the P-R-N-D-S? I just got mine back and noticed that I don't have any indicator on the MFD in auto or manual mode. Figured it may have had something to do with the vagcom work I had done to my car. The service department was closed when I picked my car up anyhow.
> 
> The transmission felt smoother, but they reinstalled my BSH intake on the brake fluid reservoir so it was a little hard to tell with all the extra noise and vibration. Still glad for the free 40k service and not having to pay for the $1,600 mechatronic replacement :laugh:





> Also noticed this evening that my reverse lights don't work as well. Guess I'll check with the dealer tomorrow lol



I got my car back last night and noticed the lack of gear indication PRNDS or 654321 in any state. I turned around and talked w/ the tech and he said that the new software and unit eliminated the display intentionally. There was no way to bring it back. I told him that was bull****, so he told me to get a hold of VWoA. 

After futher inspection I found I had the following issues: NO reverse light, NO headlight washers, NO priming of the fuel system when opening the driver door, NO rear defog.

I scanned my car w/ VCDS and it threw a ridiculous amounts of codes. All of which pertained to the above issues (minus gear display and the rev light) I couldn't clear them with the "clear all codes" after an auto-scan. I had to go into each module and clear them that way. Voila! All those functions came back.

As for the gear display and reverse lights... the idiots had the car coded as a manual. Therefore not displaying the gear selection. I can't remember which module had the incorrect bit. It may be central electronics, but don't hold me to it. 

I'll be calling VWoA tomorrow with my findings to see what they say. If the dealership was indeed following the "supplied instructions," I am worried about how many people are out there unaware of this issue. To see it has happened on at least more than one occasion leads me to believe it's a widespread issue.


----------



## offroad89 (May 4, 2010)

*Odd Startup*

1) 06 GTI
2) 74k Miles
3) Started my car in 22 degree weather and the car jerked forward a bit. Nothing crazy, felt like slack was taken up. This has only happened a handfull of times in two years and has only done this in the 20 degree range. Other than that the car drives normally, last year the D light flashed but restarted the car and it was fine. Could this be a problem related to the Mechatronics unit?


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

eff dsg. i'm done.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

I have put around 14,000 miles on the new trans, everything is working as it should thankfully. 

How is everyone else doing that has received a replacement transmission?


----------



## kml (Mar 12, 2011)

Great collection of all experiences with the DSG> 


I am in the market to buy a new VW golf .... which comes with a DSG . 

Are the 2011 DSGs bug free now ??? Have all the issues been ironed out ?? 

thanks


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

There was a poster on Fred's TDI that said his 2011 has the rough 1-2 shift.


----------



## 2005 TT Quattro (Mar 17, 2011)

*Another dsg problem / inquiry*

I recently purchased a 2005 Audi TT Coupe (3.2L / DSG / Quattro) ..... a one owner car with only 16,000 miles on the odometer. Since I did not receive any service records with this TT, I immediately had a full service performed at a local Audi dealership that included replacement of all fluids and filters (e.g., engine oil, brake fluid, power steering fluid, coolant, Haldex oil, DSG transmission oil, etc.). The car is now in "like new" operating condition with one annoying exception: Every time I place the transmission in "S" and use the paddles to manually upshift through the gears from 1st gear to 6th gear, the transmission refuses to hold 6th gear for more than a city block or so. More specifically, while cruising in 6th gear at a steady speed, the transmission suddenly downshifts without warning to 3rd gear. When this happens, I am able to manually upshift to 4th gear, then 5th gear, then 6th gear again. This problem already existed before the full service was performed. This problem has never occurred while the transmission is in "D". 
The Audi dealership has not yet diagnosed the problem. Has anyone else experienced this problem? Any idea what's causing this problem?


----------



## texbaz (Jan 10, 2011)

2005 TT Quattro said:


> I recently purchased a 2005 Audi TT Coupe (3.2L / DSG / Quattro) ..... a one owner car with only 16,000 miles on the odometer. Since I did not receive any service records with this TT, I immediately had a full service performed at a local Audi dealership that included replacement of all fluids and filters (e.g., engine oil, brake fluid, power steering fluid, coolant, Haldex oil, DSG transmission oil, etc.). The car is now in "like new" operating condition with one annoying exception: Every time I place the transmission in "S" and use the paddles to manually upshift through the gears from 1st gear to 6th gear, the transmission refuses to hold 6th gear for more than a city block or so. More specifically, while cruising in 6th gear at a steady speed, the transmission suddenly downshifts without warning to 3rd gear. When this happens, I am able to manually upshift to 4th gear, then 5th gear, then 6th gear again. This problem already existed before the full service was performed. This problem has never occurred while the transmission is in "D".
> The Audi dealership has not yet diagnosed the problem. Has anyone else experienced this problem? Any idea what's causing this problem?


 I don't have a Audi TT but I do have a 2011 GTI with DSG. First for my DSG, when in sport mode "S" it is programmed to only go to 5th gear, it will not automatically shift up to 6th. Now, I can use my paddle to shift it to 6th but even if I accelerate faster it will downshift back to 5th gear automatically after about 20-30sec. As for why yours is downshifting to 3rd maybe the RPM range your in, is dictating that gear. Sorry I can't really help. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct-Shift_Gearbox


----------



## stra0529 (Mar 18, 2011)

*DSG Shifting problem - replaced DMF now worse off..grinding noise and free rev before shifting*

Hi all, i just bought my first VW (06 jetta 1.9 TDI w/DSG) a few weeks ago w/114k and have been on this site quite a bit, seems like a great community. 

When i bought my car i thought the transmission wasnt as it should be but ive heard DSGs take getting used to. Well i brought it in to the dealer for free inspection and they claim my DMF was failing (did notice the noise after knowing what to listen for even though it wasnt as bad as some here have had and car had slight free rev at lower rpm, also trans leaking. I didnt notice much if any leaking when i took of the bottom skid cover when i changed oil. I figured from reading around that the DMF should get changed out sooner than later so i tackled it yesterday with a DMF i bought from Boraparts.com. 

Bad news - it seems worse than it ever has... 
At first the car seemed fine pulling it out of the garage but then when i tried to drive away the tranny didnt want to shift smoothly until high revs and between shifting in/out of gears (mainly 2nd and 3rd) there is a grinding/vibrating sound and car doesnt feel like it has much power, keeps cutting out at about 2000rpm like a severe hiccup. At first i thought it was just the ECU relearning as it appeared to get better as i was shifting into sport and tiptronic and back to drive few times and then running good (about 5 miles of driving after fresh DMF replace), still seemed little under powered but didnt want to be pushing so maybe it was just me not givin it gas but was shifting good. Parked for a while and then it started to do the sever hiccup again next time i drove, and is still but it only seems to do it when its coldest (most noticeable even though it seems like its still weaker when warm..taking longer than norm to get up to speed) When it shifts it makes a grinding/vibrating sound like it free revs and grinds then shifts, when shifting in tiptronic it is smooth. 
I did loose small amount of tranny fluid (1/6liter) at very very most, tried to remove the 3 bolts that held on the tranny cooler but they were all stripped from a previous job so i attempted to remove one of the hoses pinched but still lost little bit, pluged with finger and replaced hose. Left cooler on when replacing DMF. What i did notice about leaking trans fluid was it looked as though there was little wetness around trans filter housing as maybe bad seal but know i cant check fluid and prob shouldnt replace filter either without changing fluid all together. 
Engine light came on but it was just for MAF and since cleared code. I did notice when i took the flywheel out of the packaging (new, LuK oem upgraded DMF) before installing that it had some play in it when rotating it, i would say about an inch but figured that was fine as it was new and threw it in, the one i took out had about half that but figured it was grinding/binding inside?? Reading around after it sounds as though 10mm max play is allowed, maybe the new one was less than an inch but for sure more than 10mm. Do you have any idea what might be my issue, bad new flywheel, loss of tranny fluid, something else??? Any input would be great. 

Also i was thinking i should change the trany fluid but need a Vag-com or VCDS to perform, is there anyone that has one that could mail me one and ill mail back or borrow if theres anyone in the area, i live in north branch minnesota and cant afford one as i blew all my spare money on the DMF and wifes pissed i made car worse after spending $$. 

Im mechanically inclined for the most part, mech. engineer and always grew up working on motors and small engines but this is way way over my head and am frustrated but open for any ideas.. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks all for reading. 
Josh


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got my DSG back in Feb. Car had just under 2K miles when I bought it. I've had two instances so far where the clutches fail to engage (no PRNDS flashing like the temp. sensor issue and no limp mode). It's only been first thing in the morning when it happened. Took it to the dealer and, of course, they can't reproduce it. MU starting to fail?


----------



## Foxxy (Apr 12, 2011)

*DSG Fault ....Pressure control valve Help !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Guys,
Just had problem with my DSG gearbox in my 2006 2.0 tdi passat
Display panel flashed
Only drive in 1st gear (get home mode)
No reverse gear
Guided fault finding shows-
P0776 012
Pressure control valve -2- for auto.transmission-N216-
Open circuit/short circuit to ground (GND)

Do i need to replace complete megatronic's unit or can this sensor be replaced
The sensor can't be bought via Volkswagen Franchise Garage

Hope there's help out there


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

2011 TDI DSG
700 miles

I have only had the car a couple days, and this morning when I pulled out of the driveway and tried shifting into 2nd around 1,400 rpm, the car would not up-shift. I put it back in Drive mode and it was fine. After i stopped for coffee and again tried to shift into 2nd around 1,400 rpm, it would not shift up until the car hit 1,800 rpm. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

VT1.8T said:


> 2011 TDI DSG
> 700 miles
> 
> I have only had the car a couple days, and this morning when I pulled out of the driveway and tried shifting into 2nd around 1,400 rpm, the car would not up-shift. I put it back in Drive mode and it was fine. After i stopped for coffee and again tried to shift into 2nd around 1,400 rpm, it would not shift up until the car hit 1,800 rpm. Has anyone else experienced this?


Sounds about right. If you shift at 1,400 rpm, then second gear would be under 1k rpm. It's the DSG way of telling you that if you want to shift that low, should've bought a manual transmission.


----------



## atom0 (Oct 22, 2010)

2011 A3 quattro DSG
700 miles

A couple of times I've entered a turn off the throttle at low speed and tried to accelerate out somewhat hard, only to have the clutch not engage. The car rolls while the engine revs until I let off the throttle, then the clutch drops in with a lurch at low RPM. No lights come on (that I've seen) and it runs fine afterwards.


----------



## WOBtheJetta (Jan 15, 2002)

*New mechatronics weirder than my first...*

I hate it 

At 35k miles, when I had a bad fuel sensor replaced, I asked them if they could reprogram my DSG because it was being bad when the vehicle was cold and first starting out. It was otherwise flawless. They reflashed it and after that point it was less bad when cold, but was worse in every other situation. It seemed like they programmed it to shift like a torque converter automatic, so the shifts were not smooth anymore (ie they can be felt). They could only be felt 1 out of 100 shifts prior to reprogramming vs. always being able to feel them due to clutches not being released and grabbed with proper timing after the reprogramming. There was significant clutch overlap at anything below WOT. Additionally, my fuel economy immediately dropped significantly. That seemed to be more emissions related as the programming removed my engine braking and my exhaust pipes would turn black in a week versus a month prior to reprogramming (ie it used enrichment mode entirely too frequently). Always made a huge cloud of black smoke when flooring it, like an 82 Mercedes 300TD. The car also seemingly allowed a bit of slightly lean burn when driving through a city prior to the reprogramming which was removed after the initial DSG software update. Also, the turbo's wastegate / blowoff valve bleeds boost below 2000 rpm now, which it never did before the update.

A year or so later, I got the MU replacement letter. I'd pretty much gotten used to my slushbox by that point, but it still made me regret not just changing my own gears...so I was excited about the new MU. My old mechatronics also started allowing what seemed to be slight clutch slip under WOT kickdown at highway speeds.

Pluses of the new MU:

My fuel economy is back to decent (from 25.5 to 27 over 5,000 miles [each] with various VW software), but still not at the 27.5 average (hand calculated, 35k miles) before I had them "recalibrate" the DSG (car's original software).

Doesn't abuse the clutches nearly as much.

Quieter when idling because it doesn't "ride" the clutch while my foot is on the brake.

Car runs much less rich during normal driving as my tailpipe stays a lot cleaner!


Minuses:

Always has a slightly jerky feeling when starting from a stop.

When misbehaving while cold, it is about twice as bad as the previous one, it does misbehave less often, however. The original one never really acted up during normal driving, but this one has embarrassingly bucked and jerked several times, but not with any regularity.

VERY SLOW TO RESPOND FROM A STOP NOW (most annoying trait), especially when backing out of a driveway onto a street and heading up a hill in Drive from there, scary!

Usually does not release prior gear clutch until after the next gear clutch is fully engaged, so shift still feels like a torque converter automatic. This is especially noticeable on the shifts into 2nd, 4th, and 6th gears. It's not as "slushy" as the prior MU after recalibration though.

Does not shift quickly unless at WOT, even then never shifts as quickly as prior MechU.

Very whiny in first and second gears, noise is best described as the whirring synchro noise a true manual sometimes makes when trying to go into first gear before a complete stop.

Slams into 2nd and 1st gears during normal driving --- clang, bang!! --- when coming to a stop in Drive. Sounds much worse than it feels. Never did it before.

Very rarely smooth in tiptronic mode.

Feels slower in general and has several weird dead spots in the rev zone during normal fuel economy conscious suburban driving. I hope I can figure out how to bring that up to a tech within the next 3,000 miles (powertrain warranty expiration).

Feels significantly slower at WOT, conversely no huge black clouds of smoke...guess there was some plus to that. It'd be great if it would only go into super enrichment 82 Mercedes 300TD mode when you hit the kickdown switch (hint - hint VW engineers if you're reading this).


Essentially, I wish I had never had the software "updated" at 35k miles and still had my original mechatronics. I'm assuming and hoping the transmission will die completely sometime slightly before 100k miles is up. I'm thinking that's a distinct possibility with the banging shifts and synchro sounding noises. I think the only thing that was actually wrong with my previous mechatronics was the 'mechatron'  that controlled the 1, 3, 5 clutch and this one has a myriad of issues that are affecting the lifespan of my entire DSG, so I'd rather ride this one out in the hopes it will break something internally within the next 43k miles. IMHO putting another mechatronics on this particular transmission is essentially like spraying grease on a noisy bushing when it needs replacing. It might make it hold up just long enough to get you by, but it will eventually fail catastrophically. Sadly, all 3 of the dealers I have been to are generally untrustworthy (all have broken something at least twice while fixing other things), even if they are (finally) nice at least.

I don't even know how to begin to explain this to the dealer. I'm so exhausted from trying unsuccessfully to get the two other issues with the car fixed that I can't quite bring myself to the dealer yet.

Suggestions?


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

*2011 DSG issues*

2011 JSW
2400 miles

When down shifting into 4th it sometimes goes into neutral, No power. I can get it in gear if I down shift into 3rd or into "D". 

Hard down shift into 2nd or 1st when stoping. acouple of times it jerked when launching.

What do i tell the service department? I don't want to get the run around.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

For the past 2 1/2 years al I got from VW was "normal".


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Finmad said:


> 2011 JSW
> 2400 miles
> 
> When down shifting into 4th it sometimes goes into neutral, No power. I can get it in gear if I down shift into 3rd or into "D".
> ...



Update:
Brought it into service and they could reproduce the neutral shift. They are "Baffled" and have been working with VW corporate on a solution. I will let everyone know what comes of it.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh man, this thread makes me very sad.  VAG decided to place these horrible Trannies in their new cars (Jetta, Passat, Beetle), yes the same cars the entire future of VWoA is resting on!


----------



## Made in America (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's the future of transmissions. VW has sold over 3.5 million DSGs. 10% are bound to have some problems. That's 350,000 people with faulty DSGs and most of them have been complaining loudly and justifiably so. I don't think the problems are widespread. I happen to think it's the best automatic transmission I have ever driven.


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Finmad said:


> Update:
> Brought it into service and they could reproduce the neutral shift. They are "Baffled" and have been working with VW corporate on a solution. I will let everyone know what comes of it.


second Update:
Well no one local can figure it out. They are flying in a technition to look at it. I am without my new ride for atleast another week.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

Made in America said:


> I think it's the future of transmissions. VW has sold over 3.5 million DSGs. 10% are bound to have some problems. That's 350,000 people with faulty DSGs and most of them have been complaining loudly and justifiably so. I don't think the problems are widespread. I happen to think it's the best automatic transmission I have ever driven.


Actually The figure is much higher. The problem is VAG. They are not being honest with reporting the true amount of worldwide failures. I agree that DCT's are the best automatics ever made. But I fully disagree that VW's US designed Borg-Warner DSG is among this crowd. I'm speaking of the higher end DCT gearboxes found in higher end cars. You cannot skimp, or cut corners and expect dependable long lasting technology. It's common sense.


----------



## Made in America (Apr 11, 2011)

ManTech said:


> Actually The figure is much higher. The problem is VAG. They are not being honest with reporting the true amount of worldwide failures. I agree that DCT's are the best automatics ever made. But I fully disagree that VW's US designed Borg-Warner DSG is among this crowd. I'm speaking of the higher end DCT gearboxes found in higher end cars. You cannot skimp, or cut corners and expect dependable long lasting technology. It's common sense.


Not saying you're right or wrong but how do you know the figure is much higher? There have been thousands of people that have complained on this site but that still may mean a very small percentage of all the DSGs with problems. I don't really know the numbers. I do however think that VW should do the right thing and provide an extended warranty on all DSG transmissions. Nissan did this with all of their CVT transmissions after numerous complaints and now they have a 5 year 100k mile warranty on all of their vehicles with CVT transmissions. I say people with problems should continue to put pressure on VW.


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

Made in America said:


> Not saying you're right or wrong but how do you know the figure is much higher? I say people with problems should continue to put pressure on VW.


Can't tell you how, but let's just say I'm connected. Plus I fully agree with your last comment. :thumbup:


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Finmad said:


> second Update:
> Well no one local can figure it out. They are flying in a technition to look at it. I am without my new ride for atleast another week.


Third update. They are flying in an engineer from Mexico. They are telling me it is a new issue and they have not seen this before. I have read a few posts and seen the "False Neutral" in the posts. what is going on, are they snowballing me?


----------



## Benelli (May 19, 2011)

i have a 7 speed Dsg that has a large hesitation when shifting up gears. On rare occations it will give me a nice quick shift.Do you think i have the same issue that you had.Or has anyone had this problem with there dsg?


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

Finmad said:


> Third update. They are flying in an engineer from Mexico. They are telling me it is a new issue and they have not seen this before. I have read a few posts and seen the "False Neutral" in the posts. what is going on, are they snowballing me?


forth update: got my JSW back today. The service manager said the technition flew in from CA to do a software install of a new software patch. He said this one guy has been going all over to install the patch and verify it works before releaseing it to the public. I will let you know.


----------



## Porpoise Hork (Jul 7, 2006)

well add mine to the list.


2008 50K 

inconsistand light throttle acceleration in D sometimes it grabs and im off other times it seems like i have to press the pedal 1/2 way to get the same acceleration as a light tap. 

then this all happened today. 

put it in reverse and took nearly 10 seconds for the trans to respond and then it grabbed and lerched backwards. 

pulling out in S mode medium throttle 3-4 shift lagged for several seconds causing the car to lose power.

light acceleration from a light on slight incline and let off brake and it haung on the 1-2 shift for a second then caught causing the car to lurch. 

comming to a stop the 2-1 shift is now very hard. 

needless to say this got me very alarmed.. 

sad thing is now i know there is an ongoing issue with the DSG and a potential battle with the dealer and VWoA to get it fixed. 

im surprised a class action lawsuit against VW over this hasnt been mentioned yet.


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

*Dsg problem solved!!!!!*

We have R32 #1107 and went thru everything posted here and PACIFIC VOLKSWAGEN here in Los Angeles finally solved the problem. Did the MU replacement and still had the problem until..... they *RELACED THE CLUTCHPACK* and the problem was solved, solved, solved. please do have this done, if you are in the area have Pacific do it and enjoy your DSG maybe for the first time. Hope this helps, it sure helped us.

Regards, 

D


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

slvrarrow said:


> We have R32 #1107 and went thru everything posted here and PACIFIC VOLKSWAGEN here in Los Angeles finally solved the problem. Did the MU replacement and still had the problem until..... they *RELACED THE CLUTCHPACK* and the problem was solved, solved, solved. please do have this done, if you are in the area have Pacific do it and enjoy your DSG maybe for the first time. Hope this helps, it sure helped us.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> D


This is old stuff to us DSG nerds. Problem is, I know several who have had their DSG proplems solved in the same manor as you, first a re-flash, then a new MU, then a new clutch pack does the trick, for about 10,000 miles. Sadly this short lived repair didn't last. All three who had new clutch packs installed eventually had their DSG's replaced with new transmissions.


PS They're still having issues.


----------



## Finmad (Apr 2, 2011)

*Florida DSG tunes*

Are there enough DSG owners who want a HPA tune in SW florida, that will justify getting HPA to fly down here to do the instals? I was contemplating just ordering the tune and having them ship me the equipment (With a sizable deposite of course). But then they said if we have enough people who want the HPA tune they will fly out here to do them. 

So who out there wants to get in?

I will build a list if you PM me.

Who knows maybe we can get a volume discount as well.


----------



## P.h.Diesel (Mar 19, 2011)

1. 2011
2. 1500 miles

Frequently taking off from 1st, as I push the accelerator the car pauses, the revs stay low,
I give more fuel and the revs still stay low, then the revs go up to about 2500 while STILL
in a paused state...and then it kicks in.

I have measured the time to be up to 6 seconds before the tranny responds to the pedal. This a very dangerous. 

What to do...?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Finmad said:


> forth update: got my JSW back today. The service manager said the technition flew in from CA to do a software install of a new software patch. He said this one guy has been going all over to install the patch and verify it works before releaseing it to the public. I will let you know.





P.h.Diesel said:


> 1. 2011
> 2. 1500 miles
> 
> Frequently taking off from 1st, as I push the accelerator the car pauses, the revs stay low,
> ...


There appears to be a solution. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4465016-DSG-Mechatronic-Failure-Update/page9


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

08 r32
53,500

when driving in gear say your going 70 at 3000 rpm you can watch the tach needle bounce around about 300-400 rpms with maybe 1/4 consistent throttle.car does do it in other gears as well. along with that you can actually feel the car jerk with that fluctuation. thanks


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

Well guys, after a long battle with my '08 Wolfsburg, I traded it in for a 2012 Jetta SE. This 6 speed tip is great which shifts nice and smooth. The 2.5 I5 is actually a nice motor, the sound kind of reminds me of my old VR. To all of you still having issues, good luck...dont give up the fight! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*For those you with DSG's not covered in the Mechatronic Recall but still in Powertrain Warranty*

I took my car into the dealer right before I hit the 60k powertrain warranty (or 5 years from in-service date) complaining of jerky shifts in the lower gears as well as a strange issue that occurs maybe a few times per month when in D mode (if making a slow right hand turn the trans will sometimes shift all the way down to 1st gear and then rev up almost to redline before shifting to 2nd). My car is far from stock, even have dsg software that I may or may not get reflashed depending on how this new unit helps, but fortunately my dealer is pretty cool and I developed a relationship with a tech there. He just ordered me a new mechatronic unit so I am hoping this reduces the clunking and jerkiness and that my transmission will prove more durable in the long-term. I had done the 40k dsg service and have reset the DSG settings several times with vagcom and nothing really helped the symptoms. 

Just wanted to throw this out there to people who may have been discouraged if their VIN wasn't included in the mechatronic TSB. Just make sure you get it checked out before that PT warranty is up! Good luck and I'll report back after the new mech unit gets installed. I've heard that it hasn't even helped on some cars...


----------



## stevestr (May 1, 2009)

2011 VW Golf TDI - 14,200 on the odo

I think mine died today or is in the process of dying.

Had a hard shift yesterday. Thought I heard a whine.

Drove today and when taking off from a red light the car went into limp home mode:
http://youtu.be/3Qxg2Tuz76Q

VCDS reports 3 Auto Trans errors:

18201 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor 2 (G196) - No Signal, Intermittant
17106 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor (G195) - No Signal, Intermittent
18115 - Interference in Mechatronic Module - Open Circuit, Intermittent

Turned car off and on and the wrench cleared but the car now shifts horribly and makes a grinding noise. Off to call VW Roadside for a dealer tow on Monday.

And so begins the journey...


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

stevestr said:


> 2011 VW Golf TDI - 14,200 on the odo
> 
> I think mine died today or is in the process of dying.
> 
> ...


Update...?


----------



## stevestr (May 1, 2009)

Update? 

A whole new transmission covered under VW's dime.

The tranny sheared a bearing inside. Plus side was that the tranny included a new Mechatronic unit and had the newest software installed on it. Covered under warranty.

About 1800 miles so far and seems to have worked.

Here's the work order:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...MDRmOS00ZGZlLWJjNjMtOGI0MWYzMjhiYWY1&hl=en_US


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Made in America said:


> I happen to think it's the best automatic transmission I have ever driven.


You mean Manual Transmission right? 

Really and truly once you get over the mechatronic issues it is actually a pretty nice transmission!
986XX Km's so far no issues!:thumbup:


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

1. 2009 Passat CC 1.8 TSI ,DSG 7 Speed
2. 18000 km
3. i feel there's no first gear, the DSG jump into the second gear while going driving at low speeds 5km, and that causing shaking even in my garage.

Scan results:
-----------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
No fault code found.
-----------------------------


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

DCCD said:


> 1. 2009 Passat CC 1.8 TSI ,DSG 7 Speed
> 2. 18000 km
> 3. i feel there's no first gear, the DSG jump into the second gear while going driving at low speeds 5km, and that causing shaking even in my garage.
> 
> ...


You have an 0AM not a 02E Gearbox. Is your car flashed at all?


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

Issam Abed said:


> You have an 0AM not a 02E Gearbox. Is your car flashed at all?




```
Address 02: Auto Trans
Control Module Part Number: 0AM 300 048 M
Component and/or Version: GSG DSG AG7     402 1815
Software Coding: 0000020
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311
No fault code found.
```



Issam Abed said:


> Is your car flashed at all?


Software upgrade! No, I haven't flashed yet.

i hope its only a small problem that can be solved.

Thanks


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

With your scanner are you able to watch the commands issued by the computer? The VB on this is extremely simple but the multiplexer valve, I foresee, will be a problem with this unit, showing symptoms like yours. See what the TCM is commanding and verify this is or is not what you see.
Issam Abed mentions an 0AM, which I am not familiar with, but there is no 7 speed auto for VW?

Brad


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

DCCD said:


> Software upgrade! No, I haven't flashed yet.
> 
> i hope its only a small problem that can be solved.
> 
> Thanks


Common problem. Go to your dealer and have them do a Mechatronic inspection on it.


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

bjohns86 said:


> but there is no 7 speed auto for VW?



what do you mean?


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

VW doesn't offer a 7-speed automatic transmission.


----------



## DCCD (Sep 5, 2011)

bjohns86 said:


> VW doesn't offer a 7-speed automatic transmission.


mine 7 speed auto transmission!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bjohns86 said:


> VW doesn't offer a 7-speed automatic transmission.


He is not from North America and DSG gearboxes are not "automatic" transmissions. They are more manual gearbox than anything. The 7-Speed DSG (Gearbox code 0AM) will be offered in North America until 2012. This gearbox has been in Europe for over 4 years now.

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_3030.shtml

"
Jetta Hybrid launches in North America in 2012

Efficient dual-clutch transmission: Power is taken to the front wheels via a *seven-speed* DSG® dual-clutch transmission that operates automatically and efficiently"


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

No, they really are automatic tranmissions as the shifting is totally operator independent, unless manual shifting as demanded. They have a pump, a valve body, and two wet-clutches. They do have several manual components (shift forks and gear set) and you could maybe count the dual-mass flywheel as another standard commonality. We could agree that they are hybrid of both I guess. I was, however, unaware that they offered the DSG as a 7-speed now, but they will still contain the same components as the 6-speed variant.

Brad


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bjohns86 said:


> No, they really are automatic tranmissions as the shifting is totally operator independent, unless manual shifting as demanded. They have a pump, a valve body, and two wet-clutches (*and gears not clutch packs*).They do have several manual components (shift forks and gear set) and you could maybe count the dual-mass flywheel as another standard commonality. We could agree that they are hybrid of both I guess. I was, however, unaware that they offered the DSG as a 7-speed now, but they will still contain the same components as the 6-speed variant.
> Brad


For the sake of a debate , we will agree that in North America they are considered "hybrid" gearboxes. In europe they are considered Gearboxes not tiptronic transmissions like what is found in B6 Passat and MKVI Jetta/Golf. DSG is and forever will be a manual gearbox with "automatic" shifting. 
The 7-Speed DSG 0AM and the 6-Speed DSG 02E have completely different clutch mechanisms. 02E uses wet clutch packs similar to an old school automatic transmission and the 0AM uses a twin disc dry clutch (no fluid connection between gear casing and clutch mechanism). Both still use dual mass flywheel's however 0AM is a more complex unit.
HTH


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

So the 0AM is only currently offered non-US? Or is it being introduced here in the 12' models? Thank you for that clarification. Oh, and there are clutch packs, a K1 clutch for 1st, 3rd, 5th, and reverse and the K2 for 2nd, 4th, and 6th. 

Brad


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bjohns86 said:


> So the 0AM is only currently offered non-US? Or is it being introduced here in the 12' models? Thank you for that clarification. Oh, and there are clutch packs, a K1 clutch for 1st, 3rd, 5th, and reverse and the K2 for 2nd, 4th, and 6th.
> 
> Brad


Brad have you ever taken apart an 02E or 0AM? I have done both 
0AM & 1.4 TSI is offered everywhere but North America. 2012 Hybrid Jetta supposidly will come to North America with both. WIll be interesting to see in what combination.


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Not the 0AM, otherwise I would have known they existed. I have rebuilt 3 02E units, so yes, I have diassembled them. I guess you think I am confused because I claimed the K1 and K2 to be clutch packs, hence the inquiry into me having ever disassembled them? The confusion here is humorous, but obviously this is getting off topic and turning into a pissing match about symantics so I won't exacerbate this any further as it isn't helpful for those reading this thread. If you want to argue more about whether this is a manual transmission or an automatic transmission then you can send me a private message! Though I do appreciate your information on the 0AM.

Brad


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bjohns86 said:


> Not the 0AM, otherwise I would have known they existed. I have rebuilt 3 02E units, so yes, I have diassembled them. I guess you think I am confused because I claimed the K1 and K2 to be clutch packs, hence the inquiry into me having ever disassembled them? The confusion here is humorous, but obviously this is getting off topic and turning into a pissing match about symantics so I won't exacerbate this any further as it isn't helpful for those reading this thread. If you want to argue more about whether this is a manual transmission or an automatic transmission then you can send me a private message! Though I do appreciate your information on the 0AM.
> 
> Brad


No problem.
No debate needed. Let me know if you have any questions on the 0AM.:thumbup:


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

stevestr said:


> Update?
> 
> A whole new transmission covered under VW's dime.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear it! I hope everything works out well with the new trans


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

"sticky" 

i'm wondering if my mk5 has hill hold? 

when ever i go forward or reverse on the slightest incline it sticks a foot off the brake, until i give it just a touch of gas. i know passat and tiguan have it but idk.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

2010 Golf TDI 
16500 Miles 

D Mode - Failure to engage 1st gear on incomplete (rolling) stop. 
D Mode - From a complete stop, then rolling forward, engages 2nd gear. I suppose it uses 1st for a moment, but then shifts to 2nd too early, lugging the engine and creating a hazard if you need to move out into traffic quickly. Like sometimes you need to pull out slightly to get a clear view of oncoming traffic and when you see that it is clear, there's no 1st gear to help you out because it's already in 2nd. 
M Mode - 2nd to 1st moving in slow traffic gets you caught somewhere between 2nd and 1st, finally slams into 1st and then have to shift to 2nd quickly because the revs are too high, and then it slams into 2nd. It wants to select 1st gear way too early. 
"Spirited" driving in our city with many stop signs - 1st gear just plain sloppy from a hard stop. Doesn't seem like it fully engages. 

I don't use S mode. Ridiculously high shift points. 

I like M mode around town because 1st gear is more predictable at stops but M mode is treacherous in stop-n-go traffic, so I use D mode because it will hold onto 2nd longer when slowing. 

Dealer explains these are common issues, but is unable to update software per RVU37G2 because my software revision is much earlier than listed in the TB. Others receiving this update report improved performance. 

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW:* 02E 300 052* HW: 02E 927 770 AJ 
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1920 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000910130139 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: D18739C948F2A33 

I really love this car - I just wish the transmission would perform in a predictable manner. 

- Frustrated in Frisco


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

*Adapting to the DSG*

D mode-no first gear 
When you release the brake after a rolling stop, don"t hit the gas. Instead let the car roll ahead a few feet, this extra time can allow the DSG to select first. 
D mode-sluggish second gear 
Once I know that the DSG will not engage first, I can push hard on the throttle in anticipation of the sluggish second that will happen. 
You can try the following. Approaching a stop sign, release the gas and select M mode. Watch the display go down M5, M4, M3, M2, when you see M1 hit the gas. When you want to get out of first shift into D mode. The downshift speeds are higher when in M mode. 
You can also shift into S mode which will select first gear at a higher speed. Then shift into D mode when you want to get out of first. 
Slamming 
When he DSG slams, check the display and look up engine oil temperature. I have found that the wet clutch works best when it is hot. The engine oil temperature seems to be a good indicator of DSG temperature. 
S mode 
You can shift early if your car has paddle shifters. 
Starting from a dead stop 
Get on the throttle as fast as you can. If the car jerks, you applied too much throttle over too little time. 
I was also frustrated with the DSG, but have adapted to the way it works. Good luck.


----------



## DougGTi (Feb 12, 2012)

*DSG Gear Changes*

Hi guys,

I recently purchased a mk5 GTi (2008 - 60000) with
the DSG gearbox. After driving the 
vehicle for a while I noticed that the
first gear would be very jerky during
pull away; I was informed that I would
have to have the mechatronics unit 
replaced which I did.

The repair has sorted out the jerky
first gear; however now I am able to
feel the gear changes that use to be
seamless prior to the repair; I am
also not hearing the farting noise
between gear changes anymore; its
almost like the gear changes aren't 
quick enough?

I have taken the car back to the
dealer responsible for the repair and
for a second opinion,but both's
feedback was that the car is within
specification. They have said that the
difference in gear changes might be as
a result of VW altering the map for the
Mechatronics. Surely if VW had tweaked
the map it would have been better not
worse??

Has anyone ever heard of or experienced 
a similar problem?
Please I need advise!

Apologies for the long thread guys, but
I'm desperate!


----------



## FahrenheitFarmer (Jun 24, 2009)

My MKV GTI has a gearbox code stamp of JPP. I've only seen this code in VW's from the UK and Australia, although its a Fahrenheit (not sold in either of those countries). I am told that there are certain gearbox codes that are compatible and some that are not. 

Does anyone have a reference or chart for this? Or any clue if i can have a different gearbox coded DSG installed (with its original Mechatronics Unit or my own).

Thanks!


----------



## BREMB0 (Feb 25, 2012)

*DSG Suspected Problems*

Hey, I just recently got a 2008 Audi A3 s-line quattro with a 3.2L (Quite a mouth full LOL) with 37k KM. It has a DSG transmission that I am convinced that is faulty. 

-There is a delay from when the brake is released to when the clutch engages, it should be instant, shouldn't it?

-There is a very harsh downshift from 2nd to 1st, very jurky.

Thanks, hopefully someone could help me out.


----------



## alen_dubajic (Apr 1, 2012)

Passat 2010 2.0T 11K miles

Issues:
1. going backwards on the uphill when the brake pedal is released
2. strange vibrations when it comes to a full stop
3. slow acceleration from the full stop or from the slow movement


----------



## samajama (May 4, 2010)

*2010 passat, 12K*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV-hLb-SPB4&feature=youtu.be 
documented on video



-AKA- said:


> Hey Guys,
> Since there have been so many threads in here about DSG issues I thought it might be better to have them all orginized into 1 thread. Like we have seen in past threads to make it somewhat easy to read about one particular issue state:
> 1. Model - Year
> 2. Miles
> ...


----------



## Limey Len (Apr 5, 2012)

*When is an automatic gearbok not an automatic gearbox?*



Issam Abed said:


> For the sake of a debate , we will agree that in North America they are considered "hybrid" gearboxes. In europe they are considered Gearboxes not tiptronic transmissions like what is found in B6 Passat and MKVI Jetta/Golf. DSG is and forever will be a manual gearbox with "automatic" shifting.
> The 7-Speed DSG 0AM and the 6-Speed DSG 02E have completely different clutch mechanisms. 02E uses wet clutch packs similar to an old school automatic transmission and the 0AM uses a twin disc dry clutch (no fluid connection between gear casing and clutch mechanism). Both still use dual mass flywheel's however 0AM is a more complex unit.
> HTH


I cannot agree with the assertion that DSG gearboxes are manual not automatic. In D or S they operate automatically. The fact they are not epicyclic gears and there is no torque converter does not make them any less automatic than the 4-speed auto I have in my Vauxhall.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Limey Len said:


> I cannot agree with the assertion that DSG gearboxes are manual not automatic. In D or S they operate automatically. The fact they are not epicyclic gears and there is no torque converter does not make them any less automatic than the 4-speed auto I have in my Vauxhall.


To enthusiasts, DSGs are considered automated manuals since for them, there is a definite difference in performance when compared to slushboxes. Porsche use to use slushbox tiptronics and never made a big deal abt it except to say it got flappy paddles, but when they came out with their dual clutch transmission, it was like their next great introduction, the prior one being the water cooled flat 6.

But to regular J6P, an automatic transmission is an automatic transmission, whether it is shifted by propeller as in a slushbox, single clutch, dual clutch or some monkey in the engine compartment. Why do you think there are so much complaints about the DSG? It is because they are expecting the mushiness of a slushbox and it is not behaving like it.



Issam Abed said:


> For the sake of a debate , we will agree that in North America they are considered "hybrid" gearboxes. In europe they are considered Gearboxes not tiptronic transmissions like what is found in B6 Passat and MKVI Jetta/Golf. DSG is and forever will be a manual gearbox with "automatic" shifting.
> The 7-Speed DSG 0AM and the 6-Speed DSG 02E have completely different clutch mechanisms. 02E uses wet clutch packs similar to an old school automatic transmission and the 0AM uses a twin disc dry clutch (no fluid connection between gear casing and clutch mechanism). Both still use dual mass flywheel's however 0AM is a more complex unit.
> HTH


 wet clutch is not the same as a slushbox where you have a propeller spinning another propeller. Wet clutch still has physical engagement, but the oil bath is used to cool the clutch. The 7spd 0AM dry clutch unit is not more complicated. It is a low power application unit. Higher power dual clutch units are all wet clutch like the one in the 1200 hp Veyron.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Yikes. This thread seals the deal for me. I am looking at getting a B6 Passat wagon as my DD and sometimes fun at the track sort of car. I was looking at getting a '10 model for the DSG but dont think that is going to happen. Its going to be my DD and only car and having already owned an Audi that was in the shop all of the time and I ended up resenting it and sold it. I will probably just got with the regular automatics in the Passat, so '09 and earlier. Too bad. I liked the one in my friends R32 but not so much the one in my other friends GTI.


----------



## tmiw (Apr 27, 2011)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Yikes. This thread seals the deal for me. I am looking at getting a B6 Passat wagon as my DD and sometimes fun at the track sort of car. I was looking at getting a '10 model for the DSG but dont think that is going to happen. Its going to be my DD and only car and having already owned an Audi that was in the shop all of the time and I ended up resenting it and sold it. I will probably just got with the regular automatics in the Passat, so '09 and earlier. Too bad. I liked the one in my friends R32 but not so much the one in my other friends GTI.


 A lot of the problems with the DSG are from before 2010. 5k miles on my 2012 w/DSG so far with no problems. Don't let the earlier problems scare you off. :thumbup: 

(though, since the DSG internally is pretty much a manual that's shifted by computer, it's not going to feel 100% like a typical automatic transmission)


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Revisiting my TDI/DSG issues once again....

I had the opportunity to test drive a brand new Golf TDI/DSG this weekend. I was actually startled by the "solution" VW has come up with to solve the hesitation issues:

Let's say you're at a stop light and the light turns green. You take your foot off the brake and IMMEDIATELY the RPMs go up some 100 RPMs BEFORE you can get your foot to the accelerator. I guess this releases the clutches earlier and the end result was certainly less hesitation.

With a little bit of research, I've found that my early (Build 11/09) 2010 Golf has a software revision level lower than any other TDI I've come across. The hazards of being first on my block to get one of these........:screwy:


----------



## enjoyincubus365 (Aug 10, 2011)

Limey Len said:


> I cannot agree with the assertion that DSG gearboxes are manual not automatic. In D or S they operate automatically. The fact they are not epicyclic gears and there is no torque converter does not make them any less automatic than the 4-speed auto I have in my Vauxhall.


 You have a Vauxhall? Lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI there was a DSG update this year that seems to have really help some people out. See the thread below. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5543778-DSG-update...-DO-IT&highlight=DSG+update 

When I went in for service a few months ago they updated mine and it seems better. It's still not perfect, but better. FYI, I have a 2011 CC Lux Plus. I don't know if this update would apply to all DSG transmissions or only some. I had the mechatronix unit replaced a few months after I bought the car two years ago, but this software update seems to help much more than a mech replacement.


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

2010 Golf TDI 
115,000Miles 
Car wont come out of park, key wont come out of ignition, "P" Flashing. Mechatronics Unit and shifter mechanism were replaced at 85,000Miles. I think its the shifter mechanism again, no mechatronics issue symptoms before this issue.


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

Gf just bought 2012 golf tdi.. anyone have issues that were similar to hers?

1. Sometime last week on my way to work: I was driving in stop-and-go traffic on the freeway and averaging about 10-20 mph. I was at a stop position and attempted to accelerate because traffic was beginning to move. I am not sure if I pressed the gas pedal too hard, but, the car stalled and jutted forward, the rpm needle increased to 3000, then 4000 but my car could not accelerate more than 40 mph. The wrench signal was flashing on the computer screen. I pulled over but kept my foot on the brake pedal, and the wrench signal continued to flash. When I turned the car off, then turned it back on, the car was back to normal and I was able to accelerate to 60-70mph. But, I was cautious and did not exceed more than 2000rpm.

2. Today (9/11) in the morning: I was driving on the freeway (57South to 91East) on a very tight ramp (practically a circle) and had decelerated to 20-30 mph. I exited the ramp and was beginning to drive on straight road. I tried to accelerate to 65 but the car had a similar event where the car stalled and jutted forward. The wrench signal flashed and I could not accelerate anymore. I pulled over immediately, turned off the car, back on, and it was fine.

3. Today in the evening: I was approaching a traffic signal that was about to turn red. I was pressing the brake pedal when my car lurched forward and the wrench signal flashed. I turned off the car, turned it back on, and it was fine.

Currently, I am hesitant to increase my speed too quickly when I am entering a freeway. This is becoming difficult to work with because I cannot merge safely and cars/trucks prefer to speed pass me, often times, barely missing me by inches.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

boaz said:


> Gf just bought 2012 golf tdi.. anyone have issues that were similar to hers?
> 
> 1. Sometime last week on my way to work: I was driving in stop-and-go traffic on the freeway and averaging about 10-20 mph. I was at a stop position and attempted to accelerate because traffic was beginning to move. I am not sure if I pressed the gas pedal too hard, but, the car stalled and jutted forward, the rpm needle increased to 3000, then 4000 but my car could not accelerate more than 40 mph. The wrench signal was flashing on the computer screen. I pulled over but kept my foot on the brake pedal, and the wrench signal continued to flash. When I turned the car off, then turned it back on, the car was back to normal and I was able to accelerate to 60-70mph. But, I was cautious and did not exceed more than 2000rpm.
> 
> ...


Time to visit the dealer. Codes will be stored which will indicate what's going wrong.


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks! I called the dealer to schedule an appointment on Friday. I hope she doesn't get the run-around with cannot replicate. I hope the codes are stored!! 

Talked her into getting into the vw family, but was hesitant about the DSG.. I hope the trip the dealer goes smoothly.


--update--
took it to the dealer on the 14th, and it threw some codes. We got a GLI as a loaner, and supposedly a field tech is coming on Tuesday to take a look. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## jodieleigh (Jan 21, 2013)

*"Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

hi all does any one have any answers... 

1.passat - 2007 
2.63000 miles 
3. here goes.Hi all here's my problem,ive got a 2007 Passat dsg saloon SEL - 
when the car is cold it drives perfectly,changing sweetly through all gears.After 10-15 mins or so when warm it judders quite violently on acceleration until it hits the speed you desire then its smooth if kept at desired speed,if you need to accelerate,it then does the juddering thing.It happens accelerating from any speed,but as ive said it doesn't happen at all when cold. 
Ive had into dealers they have "supposedly" upgraded to latest software and changed gear oil and filter,they gave me the car back and said all fixed,i was overjoyed and drove away from dealers feeling elated,all for about 10 mins,when it started to do exactly the same. 
I took it back and left it with them,i called in a week later to see if they were any closer to fixing it at which there reply was "we dont know what the problem is,there are no faults stored in system,we will have to change the gearbox at £stupid money.I wanted a second opinion so i paid them £££ for the gear change,diagnostic and oil and filter change and took it to some local "VAG specialists" they too didnt have a clue other than to change gear oil first then if not fixed,change box. 
Has anyone out there had this problem,or know what it will be, 
thank you in advance for any replies 
Natalie.


----------



## FahrenheitFarmer (Jun 24, 2009)

jodieleigh said:


> hi all does any one have any answers...
> 
> 1.passat - 2007
> 2.63000 miles
> ...


 Mechatronics unit.


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

2010 Jetta Wolfsburg (CPO)
Just hit 15k 

My problem only happens when the car/dsg is up to operating temp or has been diven for a while but works flawlessly when the car is cold. I get this late downshift when slowly coming to a stop in D. You can actually feel the car downshift late and can feel it doing so through the brake pedal, sort of feels like the car wants to surge forward a bit. Then once I let off the brake and feather the gas pedal the car jerks 3 or 4 times until it smooths it self out. Driving in stop and go traffic, parallel parking and driving up a hill is an absolute nightmare. 

My previous car was an 09 GTI w/ dsg and in 3 years it never displayed any of these symptoms that my Jetta is experiencing.

My cousins 2012 GLI doesn't do it nor the 2013 GLI I test drove last month. The wolf is going in this week and I'm not taking "can't replicate the problem" for an answer.


----------



## IvanC (Dec 13, 1999)

2008 Mk5 R32 in USA with 49,000 miles. Mechtronic replaced while first owner had it around 27,000 miles. Has had the latest software updates and recently had all of the "adaptive learning" codes cleared.

Car sometimes clunks and lurches from a stop, often facing up an incline. Also sometimes does it when backing up. I was able to catch the sound on video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99P_Edp4uKc

Any ideas?


----------



## enjoyincubus365 (Aug 10, 2011)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

You'll chase DSG issues your whole life buddy. Best of luck.


----------



## enjoyincubus365 (Aug 10, 2011)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

You'll chase DSG issues your whole life buddy. Best of luck.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

When you are going uphill you have to overcome resistance (gravity). There is also resistance starting in reverse (higher gear ratio). The first thing to try is to wait. You may have hill hold which takes a few seconds to engage. 
When you back up the transmission has to go out of reverse into neutral and out of neutral into drive. That takes time, try waiting a couple of seconds before you release the brake.


----------



## 5280DIZZY (Feb 11, 2013)

*GTI DSG problem?*

2007 GTI
70k
DSG stall

I've had my GTI for about 2 years. Took over the car at 39k. The car and DSG ran perfectly fine the first year and half. Now the the tranny is really slow/laggy on take off. I've almost been killed or smashed several times pulling into traffic. The f-ing thing just won't grab like it used to. I tried to get on a side street today in between traffic. I literally stepped on the gas- car hesitated - I said "f-ing go already" before it finally took off. I thought I was going to get t-boned.

Also my LAUCH CONTROL don't work anymore. It worked fantastic for the longest time. Now when I step on the gas, it will get up 1500rpm and the car will almost die/stall. It SUCKS. My sons 2000 1.8t jetta takes off faster than my car. BS

It feels like a clutch on a manual transmission not fully released on take-off. Could I be wrong thinking that 1 of the clutches are not acting right or burned up? I've taken it into 2 dealerships here in Denver. They both think I'm full of $hit. I know for a fact my car had none of these problems 4 months ago. I'm having the hardest time to convince these dealerships to look further into the problem. I'm almost to the point I wish my check engine light would come or the transmission would blow. I'm desperate to get my old GTI back. It would be fantastic if someone in the Denver area can help me out or know of a legit dealership. They all seem like they know there is a problem but are denying it then I get on here and see this thread has over 150,000 views.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

I suspect your problems will disappear with the return of warm weather. Since your car worked well last Winter, what is different this year? Maybe you had a heated garage last year and this year your GTI is outside all the time.
The launch control will not work if the engine is cold.
The oil in the DSG becomes thick in cold weather and makes the clutch grab. If the clutch grabs too much the DSG will go into false neutral. Give a cold DSG too much gas it will go into neutral, then engage for a second time. Could this be your hesitation?
When the DSG is cold the clutch can slip for maybe a car length on starting from a dead stop.
It takes longer to warm up the DSG than the engine coolant. Does your DSG work smoothly after you have driven the car for half an hour?


----------



## FahrenheitFarmer (Jun 24, 2009)

steve111b said:


> Since your car worked well last Winter, what is different this year?


I don't think this is the right way to look at it. A year of driving does a lot to a car, and you cant just say "This worked last year, so it should work this year."

It sounds like the guy might have excessive wear on the clutchpacks, possibly from the car being beat on by him or the previous owner. Yes, the cold weather does effect the DSG, but it shouldn't to a point where it's a different car. I'd check with VWoA to see if your VIN is due for the mechatronic recall, because that's basically your DSG's brain. If it's starting to malfunction, you'll get bucking, hard downshifts, studders, and eventually death (of the unit itself). The MU is about $900 if you had to pay for it yourself, + labor and whatever other nonsense they'll charge you. Clutchpacks are a bit more serious, and you'd have to actually take your car to a shop that specializes in transmissions or European cars. For what it's worth, my DSG's internal oil pump crapped out on me at 110k miles last February. The list price for the trans itself was $5500, and I manged to have one sourced (by VWoA) in Germany and talked them down to $3600 + Cali tax, and $450 under the table to install at my local dealer. Just pray you don't have to go that route.

If you really do expect the weather to be the key factor here, it'd be best to find/borrow a garage to test this theory. You're not the only DSG in cold weather though. Logically, everyone around you with a DSG transmission and outdoor parking would be having the same trouble.


----------



## maltzor (May 17, 2010)

2012 Tiguan TDI 140 w/dsg7
*100* miles

My first DSG failure happend after just three days of owning the car, The gearbox just went in to pieces when cruising on the highway. Obviously the whole dsgbox had to be replaced, this took three weeks.
Now the exact same thing has happend again!! Cruising at highway, dsgbox goes boom!
Just talked to the workshop and the car is ready with new gearbox, And the guy told me "this time they have changed something in the gearbox so it should be fine" - Cant help but think this is BS 

Having had the car for just 2 months and already changed the dsg twice, i have now told VW that i dont wont the car back anymore.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

1) 2010 CC 2.0T
2) 50,xxx miles
3) Not engaging gears 

Wife called me today and said the car would not engage reverse and she had to limp into work (in 1st gear according to her). I told her to shut off the car and restart it and now she says it's fine. We had the MU replaced at 37k and it's been perfect since. Possible fluke or potential for much more problems in the future? She said the MFA wasn't displaying her compass direction or the gear she was in but said the PRNDS did *not* flash.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

maltzor said:


> 2012 Tiguan TDI 140 w/dsg7
> *100* miles
> 
> My first DSG failure happend after just three days of owning the car, The gearbox just went in to pieces when cruising on the highway. Obviously the whole dsgbox had to be replaced, this took three weeks.
> ...


 Is this for real? Interesting first post...


----------



## maltzor (May 17, 2010)

VTECeateR said:


> Is this for real? Interesting first post...


Very much for real unfortunately. I have been on vwvortex for some time, but i felt i wanted to give others this info on the dsg issue. I have heard about more cases with the tiguans dsg, but it feels like vw really want to keep this secret.
Now i have my car back with new gearbox, but im struggling with VW to get my car replaced anyway(dont want a dsg anymore, cant trust it).


----------



## goneeuro (May 18, 2004)

Do any of you guys who have delt with VW about this mind sending me something from VW that shows they are admiting to the problem. We are gettting stonewalled over here in Germany getting my bosses car fixed.


----------



## Fat Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

2011 Sportwagen TDI
39+k
DSG downshift noise

The problem started in late 2012 with a discernible click when downshifting from 2nd to 1st gear. The click became gradually louder so we brought it to the dealer for diagnosis in February, 2013. The dealer replaced the MU and after a test drive and consultation with VW Corporate Tech ended up replacing the entire tranny. The replaced transmission is only warranted with the rest of the drive train to 60k and did not include its own warranty. We only have about 20+k to go before the ticker hits 60k so we will probably trade it in before the warranty expires. :beer:


----------



## Moonbase (Jul 24, 2012)

2012 Audi A3 S line with 9,000 miles

Mechatronic Failure 

My DSG is slamming into gear and clutches not engaging when put into drive for several seconds or until throttle is pushed. Slams into reverse but engages quickly. Up shifting when in manual mode going from 1 --> 2 you can hear clunking and feel the rough shift same with down shifting. Audi does not want to warranty my car and is blaming APR trial software for its failure saying "The DSG is not good for anything over stock power and that the extra power from the tune has caused the mechatronic to fail." 

There is more to this that the dealership has said to me but I am at work and do not have time to write the book that has come from this issue. Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

2012 Beetle Turbo - 28,750 miles 

My DSG very quickly went into neutral and then immediately went back into gear while cruising at ~40 mph. In the DIS to the right of where I had my instant MPG displayed something flashed momentarily but it went away so quickly I wasn't able to see what it was. 

This is the first hiccup my car has had in almost 30k miles.


----------



## mazenalzainy (Apr 11, 2013)

*dsg problem*

i have 2005 audi a3 dsg 159000 km now. the transmission started slipping and hitting hard from N to R and in D mode ..but this only happens when the car is completely warm. when cold no problems at alll... i need help


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

2012 jetta tdi premium

I have a few problems and I've been to the dealer 3-4 since owning it with concerns and have been pushed around and told they can't duplicate it. I now have 47000 miles on the clock. When I first got the car I had issues with acceleration, step on the accelerator count to 3-5 and then it would start going. A few times I had issues with 1-2 upshifts, seemed to want to stay in 1st and not upshift. Now when the car isn't fully warmed up, I always let run for 5 minutes before leaving, going up hill it lunges/jerks steady about 6-10 times. Since about 30k miles there had been a "fart" noise if you will when turning off the car now it is present with up shifting in almost every gear. Now I haven't done my fluid change yet as I'm trying to see if the trans itself has something wrong with it. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

I find the DSG works best when the engine works perfectly. It is possible that your computer has information on engine problems, but your dealer may only be using that information when there is a check engine light.
I don't have a TDI, but I have made small changes to the engine which make the DSG work better.

When you go up a hill you are placing an extra load on the car. When the car is cold there is an extra load. When you use reverse there is an extra load. Fill the car with passengers - more load. On my car the AWD system adds an extra load to the car. When you add up all the loads your instinct is to use more throttle quickly. Try the opposite. A small (tiny) amount of throttle over a long time. Or try a series of 200 rpms pulses.


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

steve111b said:


> D mode-no first gear
> When you release the brake after a rolling stop, don"t hit the gas. Instead let the car roll ahead a few feet, this extra time can allow the DSG to select first.
> D mode-sluggish second gear
> Once I know that the DSG will not engage first, I can push hard on the throttle in anticipation of the sluggish second that will happen.
> ...


I tried all of this (prior to reading your post), I finally got a DSG reflash as part of a tech service on my car and it made all of these "special techniques" a moot point. 24x8 is the DSG update. Hope everyone else can get it, its so much better!


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Is the DSG flash available through the dealer or aftermarket? Do you know which models will accept this flash?


----------



## CCelia2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

steve111b said:


> Is the DSG flash available through the dealer or aftermarket? Do you know which models will accept this flash?


It was a recall for about 49000 CCs model year 2012. Dealer only as far as I know.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

M car only has these issues with light acceleration. If I'm quick on the throttle and don't baby it, it works just fine. I've also noticed lately when idling its gets jerky. It will be idling fine in park then you hear something "engage" or it bumps then the car seems like a rough idle/slight forward jerk motion.


----------



## ktown1023 (Dec 28, 2010)

hey everyone just looking around at threads at this issue cuz unfortunetly im dealing with the same types of issues. i happen to come across this thread that seems pretty legit and probably an answer to many! 


read this!!
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23854


----------



## IvanC (Dec 13, 1999)

Thanks to Karmart in Burlington, WA. They diagnosed the problem and my car now has a new Mechatronic unit, covered under warranty (second replacement unit for the car). It feels like a whole different car! No more lurching... just smooth shifts. The difference is huge!





IvanC said:


> 2008 Mk5 R32 in USA with 49,000 miles. Mechtronic replaced while first owner had it around 27,000 miles. Has had the latest software updates and recently had all of the "adaptive learning" codes cleared.
> 
> Car sometimes clunks and lurches from a stop, often facing up an incline. Also sometimes does it when backing up. I was able to catch the sound on video:
> 
> ...


----------



## vafarmboy (Aug 17, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thread, but my issue seems a bit different from anything else I've seen.

2008 GTI 70k

When driving in manual mode for an hour or so, the engine will slip into neutral and highlights for all the gears on the dash display will flash. I recovered by putting it in D and leaving it there, and all seemed fine. The first time this happened the check engine light came on. The check light turned off the second time I started the car after the first event. (Days later, as I don't drive very much.) Since then it has happened two more times, but my check engine light is not on.

I'm due for my 70k service, but don't want to go into the dealer blind. Thoughts?


----------



## frozen-stitches (Jun 9, 2013)

04 Audi TT 3.2 with 79K
When driving manual or auto for 15 minutes or so, the engine will slip into neutral and highlights for all the gears on the dash display will flash also ESP will be lit up. I have to turn the engine off for a couple minutes and it works for a while. it's currently at the shop just replaced the 9 yr old battery and it wasn't that.


----------



## BleezyD (Dec 6, 2012)

frozen-stitches said:


> 04 Audi TT 3.2 with 79K
> When driving manual or auto for 15 minutes or so, the engine will slip into neutral and highlights for all the gears on the dash display will flash also ESP will be lit up. I have to turn the engine off for a couple minutes and it works for a while. it's currently at the shop just replaced the 9 yr old battery and it wasn't that.


With 79k, you're just about due for the DSG oil service. I would get that done ASAP.


----------



## frozen-stitches (Jun 9, 2013)

BleezyD said:


> With 79k, you're just about due for the DSG oil service. I would get that done ASAP.


I actually already had the appointment booked for the DSG and haldex. started acting up a few days before the appointment. still is in the shop and no word. i miss my baby.


----------



## vafarmboy (Aug 17, 2007)

vafarmboy said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but my issue seems a bit different from anything else I've seen.
> 
> 2008 GTI 70k
> 
> ...


I brought it in, they reset the DSG, and it happened again the next day.


----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

5280DIZZY said:


> I've had my GTI for about 2 years. Took over the car at 39k. The car and DSG ran perfectly fine the first year and half. Now the the tranny is really slow/laggy on take off. I've almost been killed or smashed several times pulling into traffic. The f-ing thing just won't grab like it used to. I tried to get on a side street today in between traffic. I literally stepped on the gas- car hesitated - I said "f-ing go already" before it finally took off. I thought I was going to get t-boned.


I have this same exact issue with my 2010 Passat with 55K on it. I got it with 48K and it was doing it back then too. Thankfully I am still under warranty(CPO). I have had to kind of harass my dealer about listening to me when I tell them what was wrong. Finally the service manager came out for a ride along with me and I was able to show him. That got the wheels in motion. First it was a reset of the TCM, that worked for about a day, but now(as of yesterday 7/1) its back in the shop and they are going to replace the mechatronics unit and see if that works. I really wanted them to reflash my TCM with the 24x8 TSB for the 2010-2012 CC's that is supposed to fix the sifting problems. But my dealer tells me that the flash cant be done because its specific to the CC. How much different could the CC 2.0T engine and DSG gear box software be compared to a 2010 Passat 2.0T with DSG?


----------



## vafarmboy (Aug 17, 2007)

vafarmboy said:


> I brought it in, they reset the DSG, and it happened again the next day.


It seems to happen only when the engine is warm, and only in manual mode. Automatic mode seems to be just fine. IIRC, the warranty on the transmission was extended to 100k miles, so I'll bring it in. Casey VW hasn't answered the phone or returned my message, so Alexandria will get to figure it out when I get back home.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

I am getting a clunk/knock sound and I think it is coming from my DSG. It occurs when the vehicle first starts to move forward as well as during low speed downshifts. 

I can confirm that all suspension components are tight. 

Thoughts on how to diagnose and isolate the problem?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*



ryangambrill said:


> I am getting a clunk/knock sound and I think it is coming from my DSG. It occurs when the vehicle first starts to move forward as well as during low speed downshifts.
> 
> I can confirm that all suspension components are tight.
> 
> Thoughts on how to diagnose and isolate the problem?


Seems like the clunk is from subframe bushing. Going to replace with VWR part. Not DSG clunk.


----------



## woundflatout (May 17, 2013)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

2013 Jetta TDi
5000 miles

Several times when parked on a slight incline, car in drive, step on the gas and nothing happens. No increase in revs, car begins to roll backwards. Really dangerous! It's happened at least 3x. Had to save it from slamming cars behind me with e-brake...tried to get revs up and slowly release ebrake. That worked. 

Suggestions?


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Check your manual to see if you have hill hold. There is a minium amount of slope that is needed to engage the hill hold. I believe the manual says something like you must push on the brakes for a few seconds to activate the hill hold. Also the hill hold only works for a brief momoent, you don't have all day to get on the gas.


----------



## tsi08 (Sep 17, 2007)

The minium amount of slope that is needed to engage the hill hold is 4%.

DSG issue:
In general, the warranty for VAG vehicles in Israel is 2 years.

Over a year ago, there was a recall in Israel for replacing the clutchs in cars with DSG7.
It was replaced under warranty, and they extend the warranty on the gearbox to 5 years.

These days, the importer sent letters to all owners of vehicles with DSG7, informing them about "service call" for replacing mechatronics for DSG7. This will be done under warranty, as well. Interesting, it's not called "recall" now.

I must say that before the clutchs replacement, I felt a problem with the gear behavior. Now it seems to me as normal, but still, the mechatronics will be replaced.


----------



## reefratxxi (Sep 29, 2012)

2009 Eos, 2.0T & DSG 
60k miles 

For the last 5-10k miles, these symptoms: 


"Clacking" sound on downshifts when decelerating or going into neutral. 

Rough jerky upshifts in gears 1-3 

Hesitation or improper downshifting on throttle 

Noise and vibration 

A single instance of not shifting into gear at all until restarted. 

 

I took it into VW once with the symptoms and was told it was due to having an APR flash and not flushing my DSG fluid at 40k miles (which hadn't been recommended to me). The symptoms had pre-dated the APR flash. I got the fluid flushed and had them flash back to stock since if it failed completely and the flush wasn't done, they would not honor the 100k warranty or would blame it on the APR flash. 

I took it back a few months later with worsened symptoms (after flush and flash to stock). They took it in and gave me a rental, chewed on it for a few days, and are now replacing the mechatronic unit under warranty.


----------



## haggard (Feb 2, 2007)

2010 GTi
44 500k

The Indicator on the MFD says "P" when in Park but when moved into reverse or any other gear it shuts off so while driving S-tronic I can tell what gear im in unless comparing revs and speed. Everything still shifts fine just no indicator.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*



ryangambrill said:


> Seems like the clunk is from subframe bushing. Going to replace with VWR part. Not DSG clunk.


Already installed along with entirely new poly suspension bushings, axels, springs, & struts.

Also noticing an occasional hesitation when accelerating on on-ramp to expressway and occasional knock sound on downshift 2 to 3 when decelerating in "S".

How do I diagnose any problems? Want to make sure everything is taken care of, prior to the expiration of my 100k warranty.


----------



## nyesteeze (Jun 1, 2013)

Very rough shifts for 2nd to 3rd with moderate acceleration when warming up the car (stored outside, but its summertime) . The rough shifts and include a clunk and jolt, some are straight dangerous. I have 1k with dogbone mount insert and it seems to tame a few of the shifts, obviously this is not a fix...and will be removed when taken to the dealer.

The mechtronic unit was replaced 40k ago and the DSG fluids changed 2k ago (now at 62k). My VIN falls under the mech extended warranty, this seems to be a different issue but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## SCZoo (Oct 1, 2013)

*Grinding*

2007 Gti
82k
Dsg grinding/rattling

Car sounds fine at start and when reving in Park and Neutral.
But when I drive the car it makes a loud rattling/grinding sound in 1,2,3 but get quiet in higher gears. The sound seems to only happen when in motion under acceleration. Any little tap on the gas triggers the noise. If the car is just coasting (no acceleration) the noise is gone but comes back with any tap on gas. Also grinds louder when shifting from 1 to 2.


----------



## LaughingMagi (Oct 9, 2013)

2013 Golf TDI 
200 miles
DSG

Not really sure if this is an issue or not but when coasting to in D there is a huge jerk as the DSG shifts from 2nd 1st. Its quite noticeable and to my passengers seems like I am just mashing the break when I am not. I have also noticed that sometimes when in reverse the car will roll forward before going backward. Is this worth going back to the dealer on or if this is just how the DSG works. My last car had a CVT which is a whole different type of mess.


----------



## SCZoo (Oct 1, 2013)

They will tell you That it is a common issue with the dsg. However I will still bring it to their attention and have them document it on a service log just in case for the future your mechatronic unit fails
And keep that log sheet. Cuz that was happening to me and my dsg ended up taking a shhh on me and since they didn't document it in writing I'm F'd with a grinding tranny. Out of warranty.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

nyesteeze said:


> Very rough shifts for 2nd to 3rd with moderate acceleration when warming up the car (stored outside, but its summertime) . The rough shifts and include a clunk and jolt, some are straight dangerous. I have 1k with dogbone mount insert and it seems to tame a few of the shifts, obviously this is not a fix...and will be removed when taken to the dealer.
> 
> The mechtronic unit was replaced 40k ago and the DSG fluids changed 2k ago (now at 62k). My VIN falls under the mech extended warranty, this seems to be a different issue but I'm not entirely sure.


Any update from dealer?

I am having also the same issues.


----------



## jimmiracer (Dec 9, 2003)

*2006 VW Jetta GLI and DSG failures.*

This is email sent to VWofA on 9-27-13:

Please forward this to the head of your department ASAP:

I have a 2006 VW Jetta I purchased in Sept. of 2006 with an extended 100K mi warranty and I have contacted you NUMEROUS times about a the defective DSG transmission and you have offered absolutely NO assistance.
At 22,314 miles it was taken to McKenna VW in Norwalk, CA for failure to downshift with “no trouble found” and nothing done. Again while under 100K mi. AND extended warranty at 79,031 taken to same dealer with high temperature trans (DSG) failures (disengaging and appearing to downshift without any reason. Again NTF and NO repairs.
Again while on a trip to Arizona in 2012 I had failure to engage reverse or drive from a stop and from Arizona border to Riverside under high temp trans would disengage and re-engage for several hundred miles.
I have had the mechatronics, temperature sensor and clutch pack replaced at Pacific VW in Hawthorne, CA (310-531-9400) in October of 2012 and was told I had a one year warranty. Total cost $4755.55 (plus car rental)
Now the transmission is making loud noises and I am being told I will need to PAY $7200.00 more for a rebuilt DSG transmission!!!
The dealer contacted VW of America and asked for financial assistance and this was refused!!!
I am making a DEMAND that this be repaired for no charge as I know you have made a “deal” with “NHTSA” to cover 2007-2009 VW DSG transmissions for 100,000 MILES.


----------



## noor453 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Mechatronics*

my VW Passat CC 2010 is less than 3yrs old and its already in the workshop with gear problems. agent found out it needs a new Mechatronics replaced which will take 3 weeks. disappointed as hell!


----------



## Lazygtiguy (Oct 14, 2013)

*Dsg Clunk*

Hey, I have an 09 Gti w/dsg and 123k miles on it. The dsg has no problems shifting gears and no loss of power, but when going from D to P, or R to P it slips about 3 or 4 times and then clunks into Park! I first noticed the problem and took it in for a fluid change and they said everything was okay in the dsg but it never fixed anything. Any ideas?


----------



## mk5_R32#3828 (Jul 25, 2012)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

Mkv r32 
54000 miles

Between 2000 and 3000 Rpms at very light throttle in manual mode the Rpms bounce, as if I am lightly tapping the throttle, then around 3 or upon putting more pressure on the peddle it goes away. Other than that car drives fine... Anyone else have this problem or know what it is?

And it also happens in cruise control


----------



## mk5_R32#3828 (Jul 25, 2012)

*update*

I have noticed that it also does this in d mode but since in drive mode at light throttle it shifts around these rpms you can barley notice... Anyone have experience with this? :banghead:


----------



## la_steak (Dec 24, 2013)

*Problem solved*

Jetta 2007 Auto-Trans Wolfsburg Edition
64k miles

Thank you guys for this thread.
It saved me hundreds of dollars and a headache.

Recently my car started acting up.
After starting a car and driving around for about 10-15 min my car's transmission had jerks. 

Luckily, I found this thread. I went to a dealer (New Century VW, Glendale CA). They had an inspection and the service adviser informed me transmission valve body would be fully covered.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## camKG (Jun 26, 2013)

2008 GTI
72k

In D mode from a stop at moderate throttle the car shifts into each gear before 2500 rpm until about 45 mph. Then when it gets into 4th (the same level of throttle) it will bring it up to about 4000-4500 rpm and then shift. Shouldn't it shift closer to that in every gear instead of around 2500 at that amount of throttle?

Also when it's in D, again at moderate throttle, all of the shifts are smooth with no bumps except when it goes from 2nd to 3rd. It's a pretty rough shift and the car jerks relatively hard. Any insight on that?


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

Just need a question answered guys, I just changed the fluid in my DSG. Was running a temp check on it to ensure its good but I cannot find a reliable source that states its idling temp for normal range. 

Whats the normal temp ranges for the DSG. Driving a 2011 VW Golf TDI. Ran VCDS/Vagcom and have ranged from 35-55*C

Used the measure method to change the fluid.


----------



## mymotown (Jun 22, 2010)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

Hi Guys,



Need help!!



I'll outline the specifics of the engine beforehand.



- 2.0 ABA block

- 1.8T 20 valve head

- forged pistons and rods

- TFSI k04 turbo

Hoping to run this engine up to 400 bhp.



Problem



I'm looking to mate all of this to a DSG gearbox/transmission, but the one I have from a 1.9 TDI.



Question



Will I be able to run this gearbox with the engine I'm building or will the ratios not marry up. If so, can the gearbox be reprogramed?



Thanks guys.


Facebook.com/dubaliciousvw


----------



## JennLongs (Mar 14, 2014)

*VW replacing DSG at just 18K miles*

2011 Jetta TDI Sportswagen
18K miles

Even though 3 years old, this car has low mileage due to the fact I live in a bicycle-commuter kind of town and put more mileage on bikes than on cars :laugh:. I took the car into the dealer for its 3 year warranty service (since I wanted the oil change etc. before the included-service expired). While test driving the car after the service, the technician heard the DSG grinding and kept the car overnight to do more checking. They contacted VW with that and various other symptoms and at the dealer's recommendation, VW conceded that the entire DSG be replaced and all the expense, including the loaner I'm driving in the interim, be included in the warranty service.

I never noticed any issues with the DSG and until I found this thread, I thought my failed DSG was a red-herring, but I guess not. I guess I should be glad that VW is owning up to taking care of the problem. Though the dealership insists that "they've never seen a failed transmission with so few miles." Maybe they're blowing smoke over a known problem here?

And I guess this means that, even with a new transmission, I need to stay on top of this and continue to get it checked yearly... sounds like the new one is likely to fail as well.

- Jenn in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## fourtwofive (Dec 20, 2011)

*The "Unofficial" DSG Issues Thread*

2007 Audi A3 S-Line 

96k

Trans runs fine but just yesterday I noticed a little bit of lock-up in the shift knob. I pulled a little bit and put it in D and worked fine. Now when I push the shifter into Manual Mode, it only goes into the mode halfway - like something inside is preventing it from going into the gate. I pulled open the boot and couldn't see anything in particular other than it's not allowing it to go into manual mode all the way. You can push and hold the shifter until it changes to the mode but as soon as you let go it goes back into D. HMM. idk help please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anniethegreat (Apr 15, 2014)

1. 2006 New Beetle TDI
2. 63000 miles/10100 kilometres
3. Limp mode/ P0776 error

Two days ago I got the PRNDS flashing, stuck in 3rd, no reverse thing happen. It's my first car, any weirdness I might have noticed when shifting etc. I've either forgotten or dismissed as a diesel thing. I had it checked at the dealer, they want $5000 to replace the mechatronics and transmission. WTF. My car is barely worth that. Worse yet, I've read about extended warranties that I've heard nothing about and which I'm just past the timeframe for. I'm so mad!


----------



## PeaceDotExe (Feb 3, 2014)

2006 VW Jetta GLI
150,000 miles


"clunks" while shifting from 2nd to 3rd. but only when in manual mode. and only while accelerating (meaning if i release the gas slightly and then shift, it doesnt clunk.) seems to be only when the transmission is cold. 

fluid level issue???


----------



## DreamerCC (Feb 6, 2014)

2009 Passat CC DSG6 TDI (125hp)
83000 miles

I have a problem with my DSG, why when I changed the gear from R to D or from D to R there is sound " clack " and also sometimes the shifting is very hard.
The reverse takes few seconds before it engages.

while drinving, I have no problem and gears shift smoothly.

I already did the basic setting but this doesn't solve the problem.

No fault code found with vagcom.

Someone has already experienced this issu? how did you fix this?

Thanks guys ;-)


----------



## DreamerCC (Feb 6, 2014)

DreamerCC said:


> 2009 Passat CC DSG6 TDI (125hp)
> 83000 miles
> 
> I have a problem with my DSG, why when I changed the gear from R to D or from D to R there is sound " clack " and also sometimes the shifting is very hard.
> ...


Hello,
please if someone has experienced the same symptoms, can you tell me which are actions taken to fix this issue?
I'm out of warranty and I haven't enough budget to explore all possible solutions (sonsors, clutch pack, mechatronic,...).
A help is really appreciated 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## ddutra (May 13, 2013)

DreamerCC said:


> Hello,
> please if someone has experienced the same symptoms, can you tell me which are actions taken to fix this issue?
> I'm out of warranty and I haven't enough budget to explore all possible solutions (sonsors, clutch pack, mechatronic,...).
> A help is really appreciated
> ...


*I have the exact same problem.*

The other day my DSG logged the following error: 19143 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement 

Car drives just fine, no jerking, but when at a full stop and going through D > R > N > P you can hear the "clacks". The sound it makes is pretty much the sound that the gearbox makes when doing a Basic Settings > Clutch Adaptation.

Sometimes it does not make any sound at all, which is weird.

Sometimes, when going to a full stop from 2nd to 1st I can also hear a loud disengagement sound. All this sounds are paired with vibrations that I can fell. The cart pretty much vibrates to a point that you can fell it inside the cabin. Feels like the whole gearbox is loose.

Also out of warranty and worried sick on having to spend a arm and a leg on a mechatronic unit or a complete gearbox.

Good luck for us.


----------



## Mindlink (May 14, 2014)

I have a 2010 Passat B6 TSI that I bought certified. When driving, but particularly when slowing down, the clutch would engage and disengage rapidly, which caused the car to buck. Shifting was rough, and it would "clank" getting into reverse gear. If you were following me for any amount of time you'd think I was a teenager on my first day of learning how to drive a stick.

The first dealer I brought it to was the dealership I bought it from. They took it out for a measly 7 mile test drive and told me that's how all DSGs behaved. What a crock... I left.

I took it to a second dealership closer to where I lived. The mechanic was aware of the issues in that generation of VWs, and the shop was much nicer. We took it for a spin, and it only took him one stoplight to confirm that it had a bad mechatronics unit. (The car was plenty warm from my drive there.) It will take a week or two before the new unit gets shipped in from the manufacturer in Germany, and the repair is covered under warranty. 

The moral of my story is, get a second opinion.


*Update:* I've got the new mech unit in, and the difference is profound. Consistent, smooth shifts. They must have flashed the control unit too, since now it will tell me what gear is selected in drive. (Went from just "D" to "D1", "D2", etc.)


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

*I had it for all of 15 hours....*

In Saturday I purchased a 2012 CC R-Line 2.0 TSI with 6-Speed DSG at 32,780 miles. Test drove it and noticed no issues, though I haven't owned an car with an automatic since 2009, so I'm pretty sure I didn't know what to look for.

Drove the car home from the dealer (all of 6 miles) and parked it. Got up in the morning to fill the tank (they should have done that, but whatever). After filling the tank I started off to the dealer to meet a friend to pick up my other car that I had left there overnight. As I made a right turn onto a street the car suddenly surged (at 1/3-1/2 throttle) the tires broke loose and then the car died as if the fuel pump was off. Shortly after it picked up again and drove normally, though with a flashing wrench in the MFD.

I drove it straight to the dealer and dropped it off, and drove my other car home. A couple of days later and a few phone calls and they tell me the dual clutch assembly needs to be replaced (under warranty). I hope this fixes the problem, I really like the car but that losing power unexpectedly could have killed me if there was an oncoming car.


----------



## sogaro (Dec 4, 2011)

i have a Passat CC 2011 that need TCU replacement. Can i someone with experience point out to me the procedure of replacing this unit with a brand new TCU, my tcu is 0AM 300 xx, DQ200


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd bet strongly on the clutch pack is going out. That's about 750 bux. Plus they need to pull the tranny in/out.... 8 hours or so.

It's very unlikely the actual transmission however... 

This just happened to mine...






ddutra said:


> *I have the exact same problem.*
> 
> The other day my DSG logged the following error: 19143 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement
> 
> ...


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

It's not the actual transmission (they jus tike to replace everything). it's either the clutch pack or the mechitreonic unit. Maybe they can change the mech unit and if that works. 



anniethegreat said:


> 1. 2006 New Beetle TDI
> 2. 63000 miles/10100 kilometres
> 3. Limp mode/ P0776 error
> 
> Two days ago I got the PRNDS flashing, stuck in 3rd, no reverse thing happen. It's my first car, any weirdness I might have noticed when shifting etc. I've either forgotten or dismissed as a diesel thing. I had it checked at the dealer, they want $5000 to replace the mechatronics and transmission. WTF. My car is barely worth that. Worse yet, I've read about extended warranties that I've heard nothing about and which I'm just past the timeframe for. I'm so mad!


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

2007 Audi A3 
103k miles 

Did a lot of reading into this thread so many people with the same issue and this thread has been going on for years 0_o 

I'm having the same issue and many others surge taking off in drive and reverse coming to a stop when it shifts down to first clunks and the car jolts. Taken it in a couple times they never "felt" anything this last time they did and were extremely concerned wanted to look into it glad I told them to hold off because I now know what to tell them they should be looking for...or maybe I'll see if they can figure it out on their own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine does the lurch thing in first and reverse (likely others, but it's prominent in those). But only when it's warmed up. When it's cold it works fine.. weird...


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Same winter seems to hold less problems for me. If I take anything over a 15 min drive it becomes horrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to be doing some testing in the next few week and if I find anything i'll post...


----------



## Mad0ne (Mar 23, 2014)

1. Tiguan 2013 5N2239 CFFB NZS 4motion
2. 17000 km
3. DSG7 (0BH , DQ500) makes rattle noises at 4-5-6-7 gears 40-60 ish kmh, fairly audible when windows down and gearbox oil is cold.

No solution yet.


----------



## ob3R (Oct 6, 2013)

2008 r32 with 78000 miles
My problem with the dsg is that the car shudders when leaving idle and it shudders when it comes to idle at around 2 mph. Would this be a dsg problem? Also I have a clunck when putting into gear when I am on a hill is that normal? And it buckles when I try to press on gas from a hill, like it is disengaging and engaging again. Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## Mad0ne (Mar 23, 2014)

ob3R said:


> 2008 r32 with 78000 miles
> My problem with the dsg is that the car shudders when leaving idle and it shudders when it comes to idle at around 2 mph. Would this be a dsg problem? Also I have a clunck when putting into gear when I am on a hill is that normal? And it buckles when I try to press on gas from a hill, like it is disengaging and engaging again. Any insight would be appreciated


in your case it might be just in need of a clutch calibration through VCDS to calibrate kiss and bite points again.

but I dont understand this leaving idle or comes to idle part.. do you mean shifting it manually to N? or you mean when you just keep brake on and clutch is disengaged?


----------



## ob3R (Oct 6, 2013)

Mad0ne said:


> in your case it might be just in need of a clutch calibration through VCDS to calibrate kiss and bite points again.
> 
> but I dont understand this leaving idle or comes to idle part.. do you mean shifting it manually to N? or you mean when you just keep brake on and clutch is disengaged?


What I mean by the idle stuff is like For example when I'm coming to a stop sign and I'm almost at a complete stop but before I stop it shudders. Same thing when I'm leaving from a stop sign, it shudders but when I give some acceleration it has a hesitation and then drives normal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

ob3R said:


> What I mean by the idle stuff is like For example when I'm coming to a stop sign and I'm almost at a complete stop but before I stop it shudders. Same thing when I'm leaving from a stop sign, it shudders but when I give some acceleration it has a hesitation and then drives normal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have upgraded dogbone, transmission or engine mounts, or stock?


----------



## ob3R (Oct 6, 2013)

Should be stock, when I bought the car they said there was no modifications whatsoever done to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine is kind of like that. But mine DOES have upgrade engine, transmission, and dog bone. HPA was not thrilled that I installed the engine and transmission mounts... Is there any evidence that the harder mounts can cause this behavior? Because i've been thinking of gone back to stock on those two.





ob3R said:


> What I mean by the idle stuff is like For example when I'm coming to a stop sign and I'm almost at a complete stop but before I stop it shudders. Same thing when I'm leaving from a stop sign, it shudders but when I give some acceleration it has a hesitation and then drives normal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingtoaster (Sep 10, 2014)

2015 TDI with 3k miles

Hesitates for half a second when shifting from 2nd to third. The problem is more noticeable at higher RPMs and partial throttle, like when I am driving slow in S mode. After the shift, the tach needle takes a half second to resume climbing.


----------



## Keith B (Nov 11, 2014)

*DSG 6 Hanging in gears. intermittent*

Golf 1.9 TDI (2006) DSG 6 86K Miles.
I have owned the car for nearly 5 years and up to now gear changes have been faultless.
Just recently I have noticed that the DSG hasn't shifted up a gear when it should have. 
1st 2nd and 3rd seem to be OK but intermittently 4th to 5th or 5th to 6th it doesn't change at the right RPM.
It might not change untill 2700RPM, when normally if driving light it would change around 2000 RPM.
If I put the gear stick to manual I can change to the next gear manually.
It appears to always go down the box normally.
I have noticed that the Dual Mass Flywheel rattles when idle in 'P' or 'N', But It has done that since I first bought the car (Main Stealer said that was normal!).
I haven't had any problems with jerky pull aways or the dreaded "forced neutral"
One other observation. If I pull away hard. I haven't noticed the gear box play up!.
RossTech hasn't detected any fault codes.
Hoping someone might be able to give me an idea as to what may the fault.


----------



## ajcantero (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm having the clunking problem when shifting from park to reverse or reverse to drive. I've noticed it's more common when everything is cold. However I'm also having a new problem...when stopped and then I release the brake pedal the car seems like it's going to stall and then it catches and everything is fine. It's almost as if the car has the start-stop feature that BMW's have now. I think a trip to the dealer is happening soon. Before I get my APR Tune so they can't try and blame it on that!


Anthony
2014 GLi Edition 30, DSG, Nav.


----------



## AV8iontek (Dec 7, 2012)

Add me to the list... 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg, 111,000 miles. 

The car takes a significantly long time to engage when put into drive/reverse, or back to park, and makes a nice loud clunk that you can feel when it finally does engage. As of recently it went into limp mode a couple times, either staying in 1st, or park, with a blinking gear indicator light. A trip to the dealer has confirmed the mechatronix and clutch packs need to be replaced, for a nice $3700 bid. It's disappointing to say the least, considering I took it in several times complaining of the lag to time to engage and was assured it was just a characteristic of the DSG.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Bad flywheel can also put the gearbox to make some weird things. As my flywheel is making noises, im going to change it and let you all know if it cures some other weirdness the DSG is making sometimes.


----------



## dtene (Oct 6, 2014)

*2014 Jetta GLI DSG problem APR tune Stage 1*

Have had the stage 1 tune done to my car, I have put about 10K on since the tune and car is shifting hard and either cutting off/bogging/stalling from 3-4 & 4-5 in tiptronic/M mode and does the same in D on highway speeds when shifting from 4-5 I have removed the tune and now no problem spoke with [email protected] ,after my car gets serviced at VW dealer I will get the tune reinstalled and have it datalogged so APR can diagnose. My question is has anyone experienced this same problem and anyone in the DFW area that can help with datalogging. Thanx!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have an Audi Mk2 TT 3.2 and just got a brand new DSG replaced under warranty. It certainly feels better and no longer makes a grinding sound (with excessive vibrations) when cold or a loud clunk sound when shutting off.

However, it didn't really get rid of the lurching when giving it a normal amount of gas from a stop. Also, downshifts especially 3rd to 2nd and 2nd to 1st feel...not sure how to describe it..."heavy" or "thick". I could downshift smoother in my manual Mk6 GTI than this DSG. They are not a hard clunk, but they are not smooth and not predictable.

I also got a United Motorsports tune, but that didn't really help either of the two problems. After getting a brand new tranny, and still experiencing these problems, I'm beginning to think maybe they are just normal traits of the 3.2 VR6 mated with the DQ250.

Is what I'm experiencing just normal operation of our DSG?


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

ddutra said:


> *I have the exact same problem.*
> 
> The other day my DSG logged the following error: 19143 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement
> 
> ...




Exact same issue here. Borrowed a mecatronic unit from a service center (exact same model as mine), replaced it and the problem did not go away! 

The mechanic swears it can't be the clutch since it only happens when I put the car in R, and the first gear is fine, since both gears share teh same clutch says it can't be the clutch pack. 

Did either of you solve the problem? 




DreamerCC said:


> Hello,
> please if someone has experienced the same symptoms, can you tell me which are actions taken to fix this issue?
> I'm out of warranty and I haven't enough budget to explore all possible solutions (sonsors, clutch pack, mechatronic,...).
> A help is really appreciated
> ...




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm... Anyone have an issue where when it's cold it works just fine? But after it warms up it does the lurching thing from stop (it does this at higher RPM's too, but you just can't tell nearly as much)... What happens to the DSG after it warms up? I've replaced everything (transmission, clutches, mech unit, software, throttle body)... I did have the flywheel replaced when it was making a tun of noise too (it was totally shot)... What gives? What happens when it warms up? 

I wonder if there is a simple way to test the flywheel... i'm at a complete loss of ideas... and so appears are all the smart tuners...


----------



## ob3R (Oct 6, 2013)

sentari said:


> Hm... Anyone have an issue where when it's cold it works just fine? But after it warms up it does the lurching thing from stop (it does this at higher RPM's too, but you just can't tell nearly as much)... What happens to the DSG after it warms up? I've replaced everything (transmission, clutches, mech unit, software)... I did have the flywheel replaced when it was making a tun of noise too (it was totally shot)... What gives? What happens when it warms up?


Yes! I have the same problem. Works amazing like it should in the morning but the longer I drive the worse it gets. I get a shuddering problem too, when I'm easing to a stop sign and almost at a stop it begins to shudder like it's going to stall. I've gotten used to it but if you find out the problem, let me know! I was gunna go get it checked next week at my local vw shop, I'll post up something if they have a clue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

ob3R said:


> Yes! I have the same problem. Works amazing like it should in the morning but the longer I drive the worse it gets. I get a shuddering problem too, when I'm easing to a stop sign and almost at a stop it begins to shudder like it's going to stall. I've gotten used to it but if you find out the problem, let me know! I was gunna go get it checked next week at my local vw shop, I'll post up something if they have a clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also have this issue even after a brand new DSG transmission. I did a throttle body alignment and it didn't help me but I know it helps others. I'm thinking about replacing my throttle body entirely.


----------



## The FLOG (Nov 1, 2008)

*The &quot;Unofficial&quot; DSG Issues Thread*

Add me to the list. 

I have a 2011 jetta tdi sportwagon w/dsg. 
Had the bowling ball rattle noise at idle in P and N. Not in drive or reverse. Also had the abrupt clunk when shutting down the engine. I replaced the dmf this weekend and sure enough it is cured! My 11 was an early build with the early dmf part# 

Only mod so far is the ECS dogbone bushing. 
And I only had 74,300 when the noise started. 
Job wasn't that bad. (I don't want to do it again though) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Great to hear that the new DMF cured your problems 
With the petrol engines equipped with the DSG, i think the people still dont pay enough attention to DMF problems but they are there, not as much as with diesel, but still. So its smart to check or listen to DMF before blaming a bad Mechatronic Unit or "what a ****ty gearbox this DSG is". DMF worn is the most common thing on the manual transmissions also and theres nothing to do with it.


----------



## warriorprincess (Feb 19, 2015)

*Add me to the transmission "stutter" when shifting gears list - new mechatronics on the way*

2009 EOS Komfort
~57,000 miles
Just purchased

Issue was first check engine going on and bucking. They decarbed the engine and replaced fuel injector seals. Better, but bucking/"stutter" on shifting gears, I noticed it mainly on the highway. I am not a gearhead, so I just logically assumed that it's when it's trying to shift gears. Sometimes it happens on backroads, but almost never, so I'm thinking it's 3rd-4th, etc. 

Took to a different VW shop today and after driving and experiencing the issue, they ordered a mechatronics for the DSG. Yay, VW, for extending the warranty. $2200 repair that I"m not paying for -- and the dealer paid for the decarb and the new fuel injectors.

Part should be in Thursday, Eos will go in Friday and they say they can turn it around in a day if I drop it off first thing (7:30am). I asked how they knew that was the issue and the answer was no computer codes, but the mechanic has seen this issue and fixed it enough times to know that's what it is. We will see.

I'll keep you updated on if this leads to a smooth driving experience.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

sentari said:


> Mine does the lurch thing in first and reverse (likely others, but it's prominent in those). But only when it's warmed up. When it's cold it works fine.. weird...


I had this exact issue with mine from new . When the extended warranty letter came out for the DSG (2008 GTI) I used it to change the tranny. They replaced the metatronics unit twice but the issue was still there. In the end I got a brand new tranny at 75k miles . I'm at 138k miles and no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ronan1 said:


> I had this exact issue with mine from new . When the extended warranty letter came out for the DSG (2008 GTI) I used it to change the tranny. They replaced the metatronics unit twice but the issue was still there. In the end I got a brand new tranny at 75k miles . I'm at 138k miles and no issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They gave me a brand new tranny too, and I still have the lurching issue. Am I supposed to expect them to put another tranny in?


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a different tranny as well... DMF was bad a while back to (clanking noise), but that was kind of obvious and we fixed it....



Blaylock1988 said:


> They gave me a brand new tranny too, and I still have the lurching issue. Am I supposed to expect them to put another tranny in?


----------



## satanasijevic (Apr 8, 2015)

*19143 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement*

Hi,

I have the same issue. First I've changed mechatronic and then filters inside DSG. But issue when at a full stop and going through D > R > N > P you can hear the "clacks" and strong vibrations.

Have you managed to solve your problem.

Thanks




ddutra said:


> *I have the exact same problem.*
> 
> The other day my DSG logged the following error: 19143 - Unexpected / Implausible Mechanical Gear Disengagement
> 
> ...


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

satanasijevic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same issue. First I've changed mechatronic and then filters inside DSG. But issue when at a full stop and going through D > R > N > P you can hear the "clacks" and strong vibrations.
> 
> ...


In my case clutch pack replacement solved the problem 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## satanasijevic (Apr 8, 2015)

*VW Passat CC, clutch packs*



mfractal said:


> In my case clutch pack replacement solved the problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks !!

It solved my problems too.


----------



## triplettski (Jun 12, 2015)

*5th and 6th gear rattle, grind, and whine*

I have a Mk6 DSG with 78k on the clock. About 2000 miles ago I started to notice a rattle/grind at the bottom of the gear when coasting to a stop and under light power. When the trans comes under some load it starts to sound like a whine, almost like a road noise, however it is only in 5th and 6th gears. The bottom of 6th is starting with the same rattle/grinding noise before down shifting. The noises do not exist in 1st through 4th and there is no difference in the pull the car has in all gears. 

I have taken the car to the dealer and they have no idea as to what is making the noise occur and is suggesting a new transmission (just under $5k). I opened a case with VWoA just to see if they can help me out with this out of warranty as it seems to be a pretty rare issue. The forums are pretty bare when it comes to this. My last fluid change was a little late, 57k miles. Could that have cause this? And has anyone heard of this, or had a similar problem? Also, does anyone know any solutions to this, that isn't replacing the whole gearbox.


----------



## turbo97se (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a 2006 Audi A3 2.0T DSG.
~85000 miles
Transmission "let go". Accelerated from stop (not very aggressively) and heard a bunch of things in the transmission rattling around. In Park and Neutral there is no noise. In any gear (Drive, reverse etc ..) it rattles really badly and of course no gear engagement. 
The car rolls in Park. 

Not sure if this is a DMF issue or Mechatronics issue or tranny blew up ... 

Damn .. just changed the timing belt, plugs, water pump and brakes flushed, then this! Would appreciate any insight as to what this could be .. still searching forums

*Edit* PRNDS is not flashing so doesn't sound like Mechatronics issue at least.

Thanks


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I think its the DMF in your case that broke down.

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajlal24 (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Golf TDI - 2012
2. 105,000 miles
3. Transmission shifts into neutral when driving in either regular automatic mode (D) or Sport mode (S) or manually via Paddle Shifters. Issue occurred out of the blue not 30 seconds from starting and driving. When issue occurs, there's a wrench that flashes in the top right corner of the MFI where the drive gear indicator is, and the car will stay in neutral until you shut it off and restart. Though restarting temporarily fixes the issue until it all happens again; it can happen at 10mph, 25mph, 40mph - it occurs when it wants to. MIL light is on and code hasn't been read yet.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Question for you guys...

First off, I am the original owner of a 2006 A3 2.0 DSG with 131K miles so I have a pretty good baseline as to how the tranny behaves. (or is supposed to)
I recently bought an 80K mile 2007 3.2Q DSG (that has all dealer maint. records included the 2 scheduled DSG services to date) and it has one "issue" that I have never experienced in 10 yrs of 2.0 DSG ownership.

After the drivetrain is warmed up, the 2-1 shift right before a full stop is very abrupt and clunky. When cold it's butter smooth, after 30 minutes of driving, it can be "interesting". What do I need to be educated about?

TIA :beer:

Edit...in reading the last 5-10 pages I see I am not alone.


----------



## alekcgeorgiev (Jul 22, 2015)

*2006 Jetts dsg problem*

1.2006 Jetta TDI
2. 150k km (93k miles I think)
3. Had the car for about three months now. Bought it crashed no tranny damage though. The other day I had been sitting at the border in stop and go traffic for a while in the heat. When I finally got through and started driving normally it shifted to 4th normally then skipped 5th gear and went to 6th then returned to 5th I thought I was a bit strange but continued driving. When I stopped at a light everything seemed normal no noises or any thing. Left the light normally car went to 4th the loud clunck as it shifted again to 6th. I decided to shift it into sport as not to reach 4th gear. (Speed limits pretty low here). Drove fine for a few km. Got caught at another light. When I left the light it went up to 2nd, rpms when almost to max then the car shifted into neutral and all the PRNDS lights started blinking. I pulled over and had the car towed back to my home. Ran a scan and got the code 18115 - interference in mechatronics modual. Ross tech wiki said to perform basic settings so that's what I did. All went well did the test drive no problem except for a few noises at idle. As I was parking it in front of my house the oil temp had just reached 100°C (top limit by Ross tech wiki) the car shifted out of gear again and began whining in drive if I shifted from D to N then back a few times it would engage gear but other wise nothing but whine. If you guys know of any solutions or what might help that be great.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

2006 Volkswagen GTI 
75000 miles (55 put on by me bought in 2008 with 19k on it)
dsg fluid changed at 41k 
driving down to my family vacation house on sunday stop at a light about 2 miles from my house and the car moves and acclerates fine and then boom revs really high and i get the flash of death, i havent noticed any symptoms (a few jerky down shifts here and there but nothing else) $2200 later i will be picking it up tomorrow cannot really complain since other than regualr stuff this is the first thing that has gone wrong


----------



## decoy (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a 2008 R32 with 164k miles on it. the transmission has no problem and has worked great over the life of the car (I'm the original owner)

my question is: if it was going to break, it would have done so already right? I'm worried, I don't want to give up my car.


----------



## Blake1090 (Dec 22, 2012)

2011 VW GTI
56k
I just bought the car and I wanted to know if it is normal to hear the car mechanically shifting when coming to a stop. I think I mostly hear it when it shifts from 2 to 1. It sounds like a manual when it does this with a tink tink sound. Any insight would be great. Since I didn't buy the car new I don't know what normal is suppose to sound like.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Blake1090 said:


> 2011 VW GTI
> 56k
> I just bought the car and I wanted to know if it is normal to hear the car mechanically shifting when coming to a stop. I think I mostly hear it when it shifts from 2 to 1. It sounds like a manual when it does this with a tink tink sound. Any insight would be great. Since I didn't buy the car new I don't know what normal is suppose to sound like.


That's the same thing I am noticing. Except not really a tink sound, more light a light tap of a hammer on solid metal.


----------



## Phil3path (Oct 8, 2015)

*2012 Jetta gli dsg has problems going into park*

2012 Jetta autobahn 
gli dsg

Hi guys. I have been having issues with my gli when I try and put it into park from a complete stop. I hear and feel the car trying to shift into park over and over . After about the 3rd time it tries to get into park unsuccessfully the engine light comes on and the little wrench starts to flash. At this point I have to turn the car on and off and it seems to solve the problem. 

I took in to my local Vw dealer and they said it was a shift malfunction but it was because I wasn't at a complete stop when putting it into park. I'm not an idiot I know that I'm at a complete stop when this issue is happening. 

So next I took it to a local Machanic and they said I need a new clutch pack repair kit. 

But everyone I talk to seems to think it can't be the clutch because it is shifting perfect when driving the car. I never have any issues of the car shifting other that when I want to put it into park. 

Lastly, when this issue happens the car won't shift into reverse either until I restart it. This doesn't happen every time but it happens at least twice a week. 

Please let me know what you think and thx in advance!

All the best!
Phil


----------



## carissa0528 (Nov 16, 2015)

*2010 VW CC DSG "unofficial" warranty*

Car is currently at the dealer who is looking into why (twice in one week) my car suddenly slipped out of DRIVE while at a stop light. I was advised of a leak coming from the front cover about a month ago when i was getting my oil changed. CPO up at 58k miles. Currently just under 75k miles. Please advise on the "unofficial" DSG transmission warranty i have been reading about on the forum. Thanks!


----------



## Jarnett (Jan 20, 2016)

06 GLI 2.0t
97000 miles

Transmission shifts good most of the time, sometimes it'll shift from 3rd to 1st around corners. 
While stopped in gear it makes a growling noise, put it in park or neutral and it go's away.
Thinking either the clutches or input shaft bearings?


----------



## bent_rod (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarnett said:


> 06 GLI 2.0t
> 97000 miles
> Transmission shifts good most of the time, sometimes it'll shift from 3rd to 1st around corners.
> While stopped in gear it makes a growling noise, put it in park or neutral and it go's away.
> Thinking either the clutches or input shaft bearings?


I have been reading this thread for the first time, what an eye opening experience. I knew that the DSG was used in some VW cars, but that was about it. I see people posting with a lot of problems but not many have very detailed fixes. 
Please be so kind go post back when you find the fix for your transmission problem.


----------



## GCIST (Jan 22, 2016)

*Clutch Packs*

2010 CC 2.0 turbo
55k miles
ISSUE:
So I ran into a problem at about 50k miles where my transmission was becoming unresponsive. I would press the gas and there would be a delay. Even worse, sometimes I couldn't get the car to go into reverse.
Getting a P2711 error code "Unexpected Mechanical Gear Disengagement (No signal/communication intermittent)"
Mechanic said the clutch packs needed to be replaced and it would be about $2,000.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

That would be my guess. Clutch pack is about 700 and usually about a grand to do... So that's in the ball park.



GCIST said:


> 2010 CC 2.0 turbo
> 55k miles
> ISSUE:
> So I ran into a problem at about 50k miles where my transmission was becoming unresponsive. I would press the gas and there would be a delay. Even worse, sometimes I couldn't get the car to go into reverse.
> ...


----------



## Mostic (Jan 19, 2014)

Why grand to do the clutch installation? 


-------
Philosophy Of Eagles: 
- Eagles flies only with eagles!
- To reach the top you must fly with the Top!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mostic said:


> Why grand to do the clutch installation?
> 
> 
> -------
> ...


Because it's an 11 hour job and most places charge $90 to $100 an hour for labor.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

*DSG whirring sound with gear changes on Audi A3, 2007*

Audi A3, 2007 2.0T FSI with DSG box, 84k miles. Mechatronic unit replaced at 35k miles, second oil and filter changed at 75k miles. Tranny shifts good, no symptoms that are common for dying mechatronics unit. No codes. No clutch slippage. Everything from the shifting point of view works just fine.

So the Problem:

As engine is ramping up box is making whirring sound that gets louder until next gear change (between 2500-3000 rpms) then drops all together with rpms, then does the same through 2nd gear until 3 gear, after that in 4,5,6 gear whirring can only be slightly heard since engine can't ramp up so fast and in combination with road noise whirring sound is barely there. When in P or N I can rev the engine to redline and there is no sound, therefore its not a DMF that appears to be quite common item to break and the sound is there all the time. Also is there a way to exactly find out which DSG code I have? Where I should be looking for it? I read that in 2006-2007 Audi A3 had DSG with HXW code.

I made a video but go pro picks up too much of noise. The whirring sound is most pronounced between 2200-3000 rpms, especially when it changes the gears whirring continues for split second, thats when the whirring is most obvious.







I'll make a phone video later, maybe the sound will be better.


----------



## Revonik (Sep 22, 2013)

> 5th and 6th gear rattle, grind, and whine
> 
> I have a Mk6 DSG with 78k on the clock. About 2000 miles ago I started to notice a rattle/grind at the bottom of the gear when coasting to a stop and under light power. When the trans comes under some load it starts to sound like a whine, almost like a road noise, however it is only in 5th and 6th gears. The bottom of 6th is starting with the same rattle/grinding noise before down shifting. The noises do not exist in 1st through 4th and there is no difference in the pull the car has in all gears.
> 
> I have taken the car to the dealer and they have no idea as to what is making the noise occur and is suggesting a new transmission (just under $5k). I opened a case with VWoA just to see if they can help me out with this out of warranty as it seems to be a pretty rare issue. The forums are pretty bare when it comes to this. My last fluid change was a little late, 57k miles. Could that have cause this? And has anyone heard of this, or had a similar problem? Also, does anyone know any solutions to this, that isn't replacing the whole gearbox.


I had same prolem in 6 gear. When accelerating, I heard a howl, hum or something like that. Warranty helped me and they changed my DSG for new one. In 3-5k km I had same problem. After this I went to another service (not VW) and checked what is wrong... so maby it will help you. I attended a private service where I have removed and dismantled the gearbox. Master found that the transmission gear 5 has a small deterioration. He found the desired gear with another transmission (second-hand) and replaced. The noise is gone, after 5-10k km noise appeared but it's almost unheard of. Now I have a similar problem in the 1-2 gears ...


----------



## reao (Sep 20, 2008)

*The &quot;Unofficial&quot; DSG Issues Thread*

2008 R32
61,000 miles
After a large amount of stop and go traffic the hard will start to buck hard when shifting in and out of first gear. The car will be really loud when shifting into first. When coming to a dead stop the car will try to launch forward when shifting from 2nd to 1st.
The car will also roll back words on hills.
Jerks when in reverse

The issue can be replicated with about 2 minutes of leaving from a stop drive to 10mph come back to a stop.

Mechacteonic was replaced in 2009 clutch in 2010. 

Dealer looked the car over last week and ordered a whole new DSG under the 10 year 100k warranty.


----------



## VRsyncro (Jan 22, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> First off, I am the original owner of a 2006 A3 2.0 DSG with 131K miles so I have a pretty good baseline as to how the tranny behaves. (or is supposed to)
> I recently bought an 80K mile 2007 3.2Q DSG (that has all dealer maint. records included the 2 scheduled DSG services to date) and it has one "issue" that I have never experienced in 10 yrs of 2.0 DSG ownership.
> ...


Have the same issue (I also own a 2006 2.0T DSG - Engine replaced under warranty by previous owner for Cam Follower issue). Buttery smooth 2.0T DSG with +200,000 km's....

2007 3.2 DSG VR6 with 220,000 km's - really rough downshifts when car is warmed. Mostly downshifting from 2-1 but also sometimes from 3-2-1. 

Going to have the DSG and Haldex fluid flushed. 

Thoughts?


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

eBIOpower said:


> Audi A3, 2007 2.0T FSI with DSG box, 84k miles. Mechatronic unit replaced at 35k miles, second oil and filter changed at 75k miles. Tranny shifts good, no symptoms that are common for dying mechatronics unit. No codes. No clutch slippage. Everything from the shifting point of view works just fine.
> 
> So the Problem:
> 
> ...



Got DSG and flywheel replaced under 10yr or 100k miles extended warranty. 
Sweet AUDI America, God bless!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

As I see, this thread is long! 

I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfy with 48k. Service was done just a hair before 40k (needed brakes done so when ahead and did the DSG service while at it). 

Lately, I've noticed when I come to a stop and put it in park, I've set the e-brake and come off the brake peddle, the trans clunks/clicks a few times like it's still wanting to drive?

Then, just today as I was pulling into a parking spot, I was a little tight so I needed to back up and straighten out a little, it basically just stayed in Neutral, however, I saw nothing flash or anything on my gauges and then I noticed that I had no gear indication on the top of the screen. It would not let me reverse, but it would still let me go into D or S (still not indicating though). I then turned the car off and restarted it and it worked again.

Anyone have any ideas? Time to trade it in before all things go wrong at 50k like they usually do with the German cars? :facepalm:


----------



## reao (Sep 20, 2008)

reao said:


> 2008 R32
> 61,000 miles
> After a large amount of stop and go traffic the hard will start to buck hard when shifting in and out of first gear. The car will be really loud when shifting into first. When coming to a dead stop the car will try to launch forward when shifting from 2nd to 1st.
> The car will also roll back words on hills.
> ...


900 miles after having the new DSG transmission installed the car is back at the dealer for transmission issues. Car would not shift out of first gear and was flashing PRNDS on the center screen. Dealer called yesterday and said the something failed (guessing the mechatronic) in the new DSG and they are shipping a 2nd transmission from Germany to install into the car. 

This makes about 20 days of us having a loaner car and around $18k in parts and labor the dealer has spent on our mk5 R32.


----------



## Radial GT (Oct 5, 2015)

*Anything Good?*

Hello there,

I am looking at buying a Sportwagen TDI to replace our 2009 SE with the 2.5. Most of the TDIs I am finding are DSG.... are there any good experiences with this transmission? I know this is a Issues thread, but surely SOMEONE must have some good Issues.

It does seem that VW is willing to replace parts on them, but what happens after the 10 year, 100,000 mile mark..... yikes.


----------



## theboy1der89 (May 8, 2016)

2012 vw cc r line
74k

I bought this car in early May when the weather was still not really hot now that the summer heat he kicked in the tranny seems to be a bit laggy and I've come to a rolling stop and gave it gas and the car like almost lost power and then kicked in and drove like it never happened didn't get any lights or anything. Does the hot weather effect the performance of the dsg transmission it seems like it's fine until it gets above 85 degrees outside. I am new to the vw scene help would be appreciated.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

I can't believe after 8+ years this thread is still going strong!? Wow. 

I have since moved on from veedubs and now own two...yes two, Dodge Grand Caravans. Having three daughters (8, 5, 23mo) will do that to ya...it just made sense to us for the time being. 

I hope everyone is getting their issues sorted out, good luck to you all. eace:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Note: I have a late model 2010 Wolfsburg Jetta.

Long story short: I took mine in to be officially diagnosed after getting the CEL and code P2711 for "Unexpected Mechanical Gear Disengagement". The dealer diagnosed it as the clutch packs had gone bad.

Moral of the story, I got VWOA to cover the majority of the $2100 estimate and I only owe $350 out of pocket.

Taking it in on Monday for surgery and I'll report back once it's completed. If it's still acting up I'm going back and they're going to put a new Mech unit in there too.


----------



## dougsvdub (Nov 3, 2009)

*The &quot;Unofficial&quot; DSG Issues Thread*

Not so much of an issue but more of a question and did not want to start a new thread. I have my shift boot off and can see into the DSG shifter mechanism. Should I grease anything while I have access? Or is this something that should be left as is? Car is a 2008 R32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

so, I've been thinking about buying a used A3 3.2. it's a 2008. is it reasonable to assume that with 60k on it, if it hasn't failed or shifting badly, it's somehow a good one that snuck through? admittedly at this point, I don't know if it's been warrantied or anything..

just trying to figure if I should stay away from the DSG..... seems 50/50 that I'd be fooked still.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

boner said:


> so, I've been thinking about buying a used A3 3.2. it's a 2008. is it reasonable to assume that with 60k on it, if it hasn't failed or shifting badly, it's somehow a good one that snuck through? admittedly at this point, I don't know if it's been warrantied or anything..
> 
> just trying to figure if I should stay away from the DSG..... seems 50/50 that I'd be fooked still.


There are thousands of DSG cars around the world that are running just fine. Of the small percentage of the world population that actually uses the car forums, most don't post anything unless they have a problem.
Don't freak out. I would make sure the 60k car has already had a DSG fluid change. Otherwise, if the car is shifting and performing correctly, you should be fine. If you make the purchase, make sure the DSG fluid has been filled to the proper level.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

ya, I figured as much. my mom has a mk2 tt with dsg and while I believe it did get the mechatronics replaced, I think it was under recall and not because it was driving badly...at least the few times I've driven it I didn't think it was funky...


----------



## augustus64 (Sep 25, 2016)

hey! i have the same code for my 2010 cc.. how did you convince the dealer to pay the majority of that bill? trying to avoid the massacre to my bank account as best i can


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

augustus64 said:


> hey! i have the same code for my 2010 cc.. how did you convince the dealer to pay the majority of that bill? trying to avoid the massacre to my bank account as best i can


First, what's your mileage? Mine was doing it before 50k so I fought that issue that it would have still been covered under the 60k mile warranty if it was still within the 5 years (I'm outside that so this is mostly why I was only covered about 75%). You will need to have the dealer definitely diagnose the code and confirm that it is failing, it can be the mechatronic unit or the clutch packs, mine were the clutches. You'll have to get VWOA involved mainly as they will be the deciding factor if it'll qualify to be covered. I told them I knew these had historical problems and an auto transmission this high tech should not be failing this early.


----------



## augustus64 (Sep 25, 2016)

vr6pwns_me said:


> First, what's your mileage? Mine was doing it before 50k so I fought that issue that it would have still been covered under the 60k mile warranty if it was still within the 5 years (I'm outside that so this is mostly why I was only covered about 75%). You will need to have the dealer definitely diagnose the code and confirm that it is failing, it can be the mechatronic unit or the clutch packs, mine were the clutches. You'll have to get VWOA involved mainly as they will be the deciding factor if it'll qualify to be covered. I told them I knew these had historical problems and an auto transmission this high tech should not be failing this early.



mileage is 68k and i also bought it from a private seller. Called VWOA and gave them my VIN. at which point the proceeded to tell me that the car isn't covered by any extended warranty (researched that there was a warranty available for early DSG years) since then went to a reputable transmission shop in nyc and was quoted a 2295 bill and it is the clutch pack.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, that's gonna be tough. The main reason why I fought for mine was that I was still at 50k, well under what would have been covered under warranty (60k).


----------



## solong (Dec 29, 2013)

2013 CC bought new
only 15k miles so far
Flashing wrench signal on the display. Diagnosed and found error code P0820. Had the gear selector replaced.


----------



## Shamus_mcd (Nov 8, 2016)

Guys I have an A7 2012 7 speed S Tronic and getting Adapt driving style and cut my power for a sec then goes away but becoming more frequent and lasting longer.
Got the 8040 code P17D8.
Gear box serviced in Sept buy VW/Audi dealer.


----------



## FlatBlackDog (Jan 21, 2016)

*Thump Clunk 6th at 20 mph*

Stock 2013 Passat SE 2.5L DSG 27,000 Miles 10, 20 & 30K services completed by VW Dealers. I may operate the car up to speeds of 80 mph, but take it there slowly (no hard/fast accelerating).

I'm the second owner of this car and have had it for 4,000 miles and just under 60 days. The 30k service was performed about 4,200 miles ago. That service includes retraining the DSG. 

For the past 1,000 miles, after slowing to 15 - 20 mph in stop and go traffic after driving at 55 to 60 mph, when I step on the accelerator (softly or with force) there is a 300 RPM lift before the clutch engages in 6th and I hear a distinctive thunk that can also be felt in the driver's seat.

I have an odd vibration between 1900 and 2200 RPM that can be felt in the steering wheel. It is not speed related - happens in any gear. I've also noticed the car sounds throatier in lower rpms. 

In reading a number of threads, several people had suggested changing tire size might be a problem. I have stock setup.

I have not had the time to get under the car an inspect the transmission mounts, but at 27,000 miles, I have my doubts that they are the cause of the problem. 

My wife has a 2012 MK6 Jetta 2.5L Sportwagen with a DSG. With 10,400 miles on it, it exhibits none of the issues of my Passat. In the same situation, the DSG does not grab, it picks up as the RPMs increase. I also notice that the Jetta's shifts at different times than the Passat. I plan to run the retraining on the Passat using my VCDS rig and will update this post afterwards.


----------



## Diffles (Nov 4, 2016)

06 gti 
131k miles
Yesterday as I was driving the car lost all power and I got the "flash of death" car won't start now and I can't put it into drive... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliverstrudwick (Jan 14, 2017)

*'10 CC*

Hey Guys 
I have a 2010 CC That I brought a few months ago it has 92k miles
I first noticed problems with the DSG about a month ago where it would not engage reverse and just rev in neutral we flushed the system and have not had a problem up until yesterday when I was driving through Boston when I noticed that my car for some reason was redlining in second gear we had to pull over and restart the car because it would not shift higher than second gear. We noticed that when this problem happens the screen that says what gear you're in, will flash. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## kefas91 (Feb 24, 2017)

1. VW Caddy 2008 1.9 TDI
2. 220 000 km
I have a problem with my DSG (6-gears). After driving forward, when I want to park, I can't set up reverse gear. I hear clicking when the DSG changes from D to N, and from N to R. I hear 4 clicks - the DSG is trying to enter the R. Then the car goes to the safe mode (PRNDS flashes). When I restart the car, there is no problem with reverse gear. Also sometimes when I set D, immediately the second gear enters instead of first.
Did somebody have simmiliar failure?

Greetings from Poland


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm Not Singling You Out or Anything , but Please Describe in Detail what: DSG Service -U- did and Which Oil did You Use . . 


After Reading a number of Post on this TECHNICAL Forum about DSG's* ( I must say where did all the Crap Come From ? )

If You Don't Know How to State Facts , show Pictures of Video's of Your Claims - Go Post the Crap - somewhere on Your Vehicle Site .. !!

Like the Ass_H^*()^& talking about His Carvan He Bought because He has Kids Now . . Really ! !


:screwy:*




vr6pwns_me said:


> As I see, this thread is long!
> 
> I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfy with 48k. Service was done just a hair before 40k (needed brakes done so when ahead and did the DSG service while at it).
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Unofficially Correct*

_*Special Oil and Spec' must be Used or Your Warranty is Toast !

VW G 052 182 (VW TL 521 82)

VW G 052 182

This looks to be the Best - Non- VW Oil

Video's are Informative : http://shopdap.com/the-vw-and-audi-dsg-transmission-reliability-longevity-and-more/

DSG = http://www.pentosin.net/specsheets/pentosin_ffl-2.pdf


*_*






*


----------



## ppenkov92 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have some issues with my Passat B6 DSG. Early in the morning, when the engine is cold, if i put on reverse, there is some nasty shaking, which stops if i apply more more throttle.


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Called Audi because my 2009 Audi A3 with the DSG has been acting up. PRNDS light of death 3 times in the last 2 months. Tons of clunking, doesn't want to go into reverse.

Found out I have the 10 year 100,000 mile warranty extension on my transmission. Booked an appointment to take it in. Hoping they cover it.


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Took it into the dealer yesterday. They're replacing the transmission for free. It's going to take a couple weeks since it's being shipped by ground.


----------



## Thepianist15 (Feb 12, 2009)

*magnets hopefully?*

2008 A4 Avant S-line

~90000 miles on it

Hopefully just the magnet problem....hopefully.

But this is my wife's daily commuter. Car will shift just fine, but only when you manually do it in the first three gears. When you shift it in to "D", it will not shift and just sit in whatever gear you elect when in the first 3 gears. Once its past 3rd and into 4th, car will be back to normal. 

Again, when you slow down if the car shifts into 3rd, you need to manually shift it up into 4th again to make it fully automatic.

Any ideas or words of advice? 

#this is why i drive a 6-speed.


----------



## sashun (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello,

1. Passat B6 2007 BMP (model 2008)
2. 155 000 miles
3. Sometimes after 1 hour in traffic jam, DGS stop working while change gear between 1st and 2nd. I have to switch to N, then go back to D to continue driving.
I changed the oil, but the problem still exists. Any suggestions?


----------



## steliosh (Feb 18, 2017)

*DSG issues... well...*

Hi All from Athens, Greece! 
I bought a used 2008 Golf MK5 1.4Tsi, with the BMY engine (140HP super- and turbocharged) and a DSG6 gearbox. Total mileage is 96000 km of which I have done the last 22000 km's in the last 18 months. 

A couple of months ago, being a radio control car fan, I charged a few small 7.4V/5000mah lipo batteries off the battery car. At some point the car refused to crank, obviously! We had a friend jump start it, taking power from his battery. While trying to start it, the starter would not engage, of course, but I could hear a lot of clicking noises, like relays going on and off...
Long story short, I charged the battery and had it tested, it gives around 14+ VDC with engine running and about 12.5 VDC when just measuring after a night in the garage. The battery had been replaced exactly a year ago, with a Bosch one, which was an exact match for the factory installed battery.

The problem that first appeared was weird: I could start the car, then turn on the lights at night, turn off the ignition key, remove it (gearbox in P, of course), get out of the car, but left the running lights on. Locked the car but the engine was still running!!!
I turned off the lights and the engine turned off! Nice or what?!!

I went back home and the next morning removed the battery negative and started looking at all the fuses, one by one. I read somewhere in this forum that maybe some fuse or relay has burnt its contact point. I checked all fuses in engine bay, all fuses in the panel next to the steering wheel, and also the relays on the CECM. There was no sign of burning and all the fuses were visually intact. 
After reconnecting the battery, the car would show flashing PRNDS and of course the gear selector would not move from the P position, but also the engine would not crank. 
Out of instinct, I turned on the lights, and the flashing stopped, and the engine started!!! It just needs the lights on and off, and the flashing PRNDS stops flashing!!! 

The condition remains till today. 

I did a scan:



> Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
> Part No SW: 02E 300 051 F HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
> Component: GSG DSG AG6 431 1803
> Revision: 04843012 Serial number: 00000807110393
> ...


Other mods to the car done after I got it, are a new leather SW with DSG paddles but no MF buttons in the front, a new steering control module, ending in CH, replacing the midline BE I had, the replacement of the light switch with one with Auto function and a light sensor stuck to the windshield base (works, no need for adaptation or anything), a turnsignal stalk woth cruise control (enabled and working) and a wiper stalk with buttons for the MFD (which I still dont have!). 
The "incorrect coding" on the steering wheel is because I told it I have MF buttons, which I don't have, otherwise the paddles would not work...

Just yesterday I got a used highline CECM and swapped it over my midline one. In the process, I removed the light switch and when I turned on the ignition, I had forgotten it unplugged. There was no flashing PRNDS and the car started first try! 
I turned it off, and plugged the (new) light switch and the flashing PRNDS came again and of course to start I needed to turn on the lights, then turn off, flashing stops, I can start the car.
It did the same with the "old" switch as well... I tried it.

Can it get any wierder?! 

The good thing is I dont have any other issues with the car in general, and the DSG specifically, this one actually being my second car equipped with this gearbox. Before that I had a new 2008 SEAT Leon 1P, 2.0Tfsi 200HP, which I kept for 6 years and 85000 km. That car was also a pleasure to use and drive... Use in daily commutes and drive on the nearby twisties!
Differences between the two? The Golf has hill holder and no launch control, while the Leon had LC and no HH!!! Oh well... I can live with that!


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

2010 Passat
84,600 miles

Monday night, I accelerated too fast from a stop when it was raining, I had the TCS flash and wheel hop like normal. Then my 2010 decides that it's going to start gurgling when I accelerate. Motor is noticeably louder than before.

Tuesday, I jacked it up and took the shield off to inspect. Nothing seems out of the ordinary.

The noise is audible when I am in park and rev the engine slightly and when accelerating under load.

If I baby it, there is no groan. At highway speeds the noise is only there while depressing the gas pedal. If I take it of, no noise.

Now to today, I took my car to the Dealer because I still have an extended Third Party Warranty and they finally had the fix for the Airbag Recall.
After an hour, the service manager said that they had no idea what was causing the sound and my car would be ready in five minutes.

So I then went to the bathroom and walked through the Sales Floor. I engaged with a nice guy who asked me a few questions. I told him there was no way I could trade in my 2010 because I still owe $6500 and the trade in was $2500. Even with rebates and "magic" I couldn't see $4000 in negative equity being erased. But I looked at a 2017 with him, took it for a test drive and came back. He asked me how I like it. I shrugged because it didn't really have the get up and go that my current car has but it was nice and new. He had me take it for another ride to where I lived. So I did. I came back and gave him the same response. I told him that I had to get my kids off the bus, which was true, and left.

I went to get my keys from the Service Department and the sound that was a mystery was now coming from the DSG. They recommend that I get the DSG Fluid changed because I am almost due for my 40k interval at $399.99. If the service is done and the sound continues, then it means that the transmission would have to be replaced. Now I have an extended warranty that took my 2 year 24,000 to 6 years 100,000 total. So I asked about that. He stated that the claim would be for $5000 or so to replace the transmission. The extended warranty company would most likely send an adjuster out to inspect "for metal shavings" and that it would be a process.

I am kinda in shock. How did it go from can't figure it out to the transmission? Was it my interest in a brand new $26,000 Passat? Or is it the truth. I know that if it is truly the transmission then I have to get the service done, otherwise the claim would be denied because of the maintenance schedule not being followed.

I am baffled. When I was driving 75 mph on the highway, i could hear the noise with my foot on the pedal. As soon as I take it off, no noise.


----------



## 93celicaconv (Apr 15, 2010)

*Cold Start, Shift from Park to Reverse or Drive, DSG "Slams" into Gear & Stalls Engine*

Per post title, I have a 2015 VW Passat TDI SEL Premium w/DSG. Bought it in early November w/11k miles on it. Was a Texas vehicle, now in Wisconsin. Put about 2,000 miles on it since purchase to now. First month of ownership, no problems. Second month of ownership, a couple of times on first start in the morning, parked in garage, car starts and runs fine, put foot on brake, shift into Reverse, let foot off brake, and before I get to the accelerator pedal, car starts nudging back but then slams into gear, jerks back and stalls engine. Third month of ownership, this situation happens about 50% of the time, and does it now when leaving work at end of day, same scenario except when putting the shifter into Drive. Yesterday, did this situation with slamming and stalling the engine 3 consecutive times until the 4th time got through it. Always, after getting the car moving with engine running, cannot duplicate it immediately after car gets moving, or after car has warmed up and been driven any distance. Car still has 5 months of bumper-to-bumper warranty.

Is this a somewhat common issue with DSG's/TDI's?


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

2010 mkvi GTI 150,000 miles
APR k04 since 1500 miles
Trans Code - LTL

I finally got the flashing PRND and the car won't go into reverse, it seems to lurch forward upon startup sometimes as well. mind you, this occurred a 1.5-2 years ago and its just been sitting.

I want to get it back on the road, does anyone know where i can source a LTL coded transmission?


----------



## rotsum (Mar 13, 2018)

*DSG fluid leak/drip through mechatronics breather cap*

HI Guys, 
Would like some assistance in diagnosing a problem with my DSG 7-speed transmission...(hope its minor)
1. 2012 VW Polo GTI 1.4
2. Mileage now around 85,000kms.
3. DSG fluid leak/drip through mechatronics breather cap......
see following youtube.com link for short video.....



vehicle does not need to be warmed up for this issue to happen.
no engine check lights on dash.
I believe i have discovered this in its early stage.
Any ideas for fix/solution???


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

claudio12401 said:


> 2010 Passat
> 84,600 miles
> 
> Monday night, I accelerated too fast from a stop when it was raining, I had the TCS flash and wheel hop like normal. Then my 2010 decides that it's going to start gurgling when I accelerate. Motor is noticeably louder than before.
> ...


Claudio, I have 2010 B6 Passat with DSG transmission that seems had failed (car shifts only through the first three gears and sometime stays in the first). the same dealer that did DSG service two months back, wants $7,200 to replace transmission. 

What happened to your case?

thanks


----------



## Gtitrouble (Aug 17, 2018)

*270,000 miles dsg 06 gti how much further!*

1. 06 vw gti 2lt Turbo Dsg 6sp
2. 270,000
3. The Transmission has been lagging changing up gears under reasonable acceleration for a little while, as our little gti is a delivery car and our income she's logged in some hard hours. Last week the Transmission really started acting up, jumping into neutral whilst accelerating and forcing a complete stop to turn off engine before gears will shift out of neutral. Stopping at an intersection my husband has to down shift gears manually and all the Transmission gear lights come on the dash. Unlike many others posts about transmission issues when it warms up it doesn't act up as much as when cold but we haven't been driving it since this started, just drove it to the mechanics.
It's still at our usual mechanics shop atm but they waisted a day looking for a tcm. Doing my research I found vortex and messaged someone and found out our transmission doesn't have a tcm.. 
Calling around trying to find someone in our area to run a diagnostic, being the weekend now I've not gotten anyone yet who can confidentially run a diagnostic. I'm sure I'll find someone on Monday but we are wondering if we'd be better buying the Ross tech for limited Vin as she always throws a same errors codes every year for the mass air flow/ oxygen sensors. Would the $199 unit tell us the same errors as finding someone and paying for a diagnostic or are we best having a transmission expert do the diagnostic? My husband is very tech savvy and if this unit will tell us the same as a professional maybe we'd be best having one on hand anyway.
Is there anyone in PA oxford, Kennett square, Newark, Wilmington DE who has a reader and can help us work out what is wrong without ending up paying for repairs and new transmissions that don't fix it as I read many people have had happen.
Seeing some confusions here regarding being dsg or not, I was told by a member here that it is a dsg and it's automatic. Hoping someone has some good news or recommendations on somewhere honest to are it. 
Thanks for reading, sorry to drone on, just don't have money to spend on wrong parts.

Update:
This is getting interesting and it may help someone else. 
So after researching for 3 days I may know more about the our dsg transmission than our mechanic. 
We asked him to check the " Oil" in our car before we come pick it up to take it to a vw specialist tomorrow. 
Soon after they call back saying the "fluid" level was extremely low, they put 4 quarts in and took it for another drive and the gears shifted perfectly, we can come and pick it up.
So they've had this car for 5 days because it's jumping out of gear and lights flashing and they haven't checked the Transmission fluid levels yet?! We asked for "Oil" not transmission fluid, but we're thinking awesome and was just going to book it in to the specialist for a service instead of an death bed maybe.
( don't judge) but hasn't had a transmission service in the 7 yrs and almost 200,000mls since brought it due to finances and lack of knowing, our mechanic never mentioned it. 
We made sure we took it for a good test before handing back the rental car jumped back in it to drive home into reverse and bang it jumps into neutral and the Transmission lights are flashing on the dash..
I rang the vw specialist and told him about this "strange" he says then asked if they changed the filter? Now I was able to learn it had a filter on it over the last few days, how is it my mechanic couldn't find this information but I could?!? So I told the vw specialist we'll just bring it to him tomorrow as originally planned. 
I then went in to ask if they had done the filter and what fluid they used the mechanic tells me he researched it and found nothing about it so figured there wasn't one, he started saying he thinks the clutches are gone... I had to walk away, I should have asked for the labor costs back!!
Drove the car home with no further issues ran smooth, will update again after the Vw specialist is done. 270,000 miles so far I wonder what the record is? Lol.


----------



## findalex (Aug 15, 2018)

The 6-speed DSG 02E transmission has a filter and needs regular transmission fluid changes. 

And since there is no dipstick, you can only do a drain-and-fill, which takes around 5 - 6 liters. So there is no way to tell your TRANSMISSION fluid was just 4 quarts low.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GncqCbO25U

Also, the DSG requires a very specific fluid. It is automatic dual-clutch transmission, that's basically a computer-controlled manual transmission. So "regular" auto transmission fluids won't work.


----------



## Nero25 (Aug 4, 2017)

findalex said:


> The 6-speed DSG 02E transmission has a filter and needs regular transmission fluid changes.
> 
> And since there is no dipstick, you can only do a drain-and-fill, which takes around 5 - 6 liters. So there is no way to tell your TRANSMISSION fluid was just 4 quarts low.
> 
> ...


It should also be noted that the fluids are highly temperature sensitive and should only be changed when the transmission is cold (30 ish C).


----------



## davidut5 (Jan 22, 2014)

Replaced a mech unit with new on a golf 0AM dsg due to low oil pressure, crack in the housing. Now when selecting D slams into gear and ofen stalls the engine. When stopping stalls the engine again, the car cannot be driven like this. Did coding and bs.
What to do?


----------



## davidut5 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like after driving the car for 50-60 km it is engaging much better. Was hard at first take off, engine died etc.😣


----------



## DanielB3 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all,

1. 2006 Seat Leon 2.0 tdi DSG (138bhp)
2. 103,000 miles
3. New car - very cheap, knew it had an overboost DTC but wasn't aware of these issues: loud rumbling sound which starts from about 40mph and sounds similar to a wheel bearing but doesn't seem to change when I steer left or right and I can't feel anything through the wheel. Also after driving the car on quiet local roads I've also noticed a grinding noise between gears that sort of sounds like a gear hasn't fully meshed, it's quiet but definitely there so I'm now suspicious that it could be something more sinister! 
The car runs fine and I'll be swapping the flywheel out shortly as it's rattling at startup, I'm new to DSGs but not VAG diesels 

TIA, Dan.


----------

